# Show your Android Home Screen



## E_man

Did a search, and didn't see a thread like this, so thought I'd start one.

Please, name any widgets/wallpapers(if in market)/special apps that make your homescreen look like it does

Here's mine

Homescreen



Top clock is Beautiful widgets with one of the downloadable skins (eclair for clock, plaingrey for weather)

Middle icons are folders from Folder Organizer lite (lets you change folder icons) with launcher pro icons

Contact/bookmark widgets are Launcher Pro widgets (just flashed my phone to a new rom and back, so my bookmarks are gone for the time being)

Then the bottom is launcher pro, with a few extra icons from the launcher pro site

Wallpaper is NexusMod (free, allows tons of different colors, or greyscale as seen above)

Lock Screen



Widget Locker for all the sliders (and to allow the widgets on lock screen)

TOp clock is the same

Media widget is from Doubletwist.

So, lets see yours!

For rooted users only, download shootme or picme to take screenshots. Non-rooted users, I don't think you can.

Miki edit: *Guys: Do not post links to websites requiring members to sign up to something in order to view your screen shot. If that's a problem, don't bother posting as I will remove it. Thanks.*


----------



## pewpewlazer

So if I get Widget Locker I can add a slide-to-camera dealy to my lock screen?

Mine is nothing special. Just fancy widget, default Launcher Pro, and shortcuts to fb, pictures, calendar, camera, market, maps.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Here is my current one,








all i can say is that i love my desire to bits.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pewpewlazer* 
So if I get Widget Locker I can add a slide-to-camera dealy to my lock screen?

Mine is nothing special. Just fancy widget, default Launcher Pro, and shortcuts to fb, pictures, calendar, camera, market, maps.

Yeah, widget locker lets you place any widget you want on your home screen, as well as sliders that let you do various things. You can launch any app with the slider, and he also has some built in (like camera). Works great, love the extra functionality.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe* 
Here is my current one,

all i can say is that i love my desire to bits.

Is that the stock launcher at the bottom?


----------



## OrphanShadow

Damn, those are some sweet home screens.

I really need to root my Legend...


----------



## ghettogeddy

i got a cliq xt so im stuck with 1.5 and i dont think there is a ss program for 1.5


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphanShadow* 
Damn, those are some sweet home screens.

I really need to root my Legend...

If you only want to root for screenshots, there's ways to unroot as well. Look around for your specific device.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
i got a cliq xt so im stuck with 1.5 and i dont think there is a ss program for 1.5

ShootMe supports 1.6 for sure, maybe 1.5 as well?


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
If you only want to root for screenshots, there's ways to unroot as well. Look around for your specific device.

ShootMe supports 1.6 for sure, maybe 1.5 as well?

I just tried it says I have to have root and of course I have the only android that does not root.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy* 
I just tried it says I have to have root and of course I have the only android that does not root.

Yeah, root's needed for SS, sorry.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Was roaming in France at the time, using an aquarium live wallpaper, started using Handcent SMS since I've taken it and I'm running LeeDrOiD 1.8b ROM with Clockwork Recovery









HTC Desire:


----------



## Shooter116

I like to keep the main screen on my Droid nice and clean


----------



## FriedSushi87




----------



## E_man

Shooter, that looks nice. Where'd you get those icons?

FriedSushi, wow, that's a lot of icons! How'd you pull that off?

Made a few changes to mine



The new Sixty Six is battstatt, shows my battery life, very customizable

THe new icons are added with desktop visualizer, and used launcher pro icons. Figured goodle reader was my main bookmark, and I can use vlingo (mic icon) to contact people


----------



## FriedSushi87

Here ya go!


----------



## Sozin

An old picture, but my screen hasn't changed since that was taken.


----------



## mr. biggums

nice and simple my hero running 2.2


----------



## E_man

Sozin, you make those icons?


----------



## stRodda

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
I like to keep the main screen on my Droid nice and clean


















i have never liked android phones, so obviously im a iphone guy. and i figured out why. android phones are great for all the widgets, and i hate clutter. but your mainscreen looks very nice, for the same reason you did it that way... clean and simple.


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Shooter, that looks nice. Where'd you get those icons?

Thanks, those icons are actually part of both xTheme (Droid X Theme) that I have installed over the rom I am using, Bugless Beast 0.4; As well as a Droid X theme for ADW which adds a few more custom icons, and a transparent app drawer background. I just love the circular app drawer button.

Top it all off with auto-hide for the notification bar, and you've got my homescreen









Quote:


Originally Posted by *stRodda* 
i have never liked android phones, so obviously im a iphone guy. and i figured out why. android phones are great for all the widgets, and i hate clutter. but your mainscreen looks very nice, for the same reason you did it that way... clean and simple.

Thanks, it's actually funny you say that, my brother has an iPhone and he said pretty much the same exact thing lol


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just got done reinstalling 2.1 on my mothers Pulse after it started acting all weird, I like to keep it simple, not sure if it's to her taste but idc







I like it.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
Top it all off with auto-hide for the notification bar, and you've got my homescreen









Looks nice. And how did you do that? That's a great idea. Part of the theme as well? I'd like to try if not (not an ADW user, I prefer Launcher Pro) and how do you get it back? Pull down the top still?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 
Just got done reinstalling 2.1 on my mothers Pulse after it started acting all weird, I like to keep it simple, not sure if it's to her taste but idc







I like it.

Looks good, nice looking dock. You don't happen to have the icons? Mainly the arrow? I wouldn't mind replacing my app drawer with that.


----------



## Lige

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mr. biggums* 
nice and simple my hero running 2.2

I take it you are running the Cyanogen Mod? Or did you build the AOSP for yourself tailored to the Hero?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Looks nice. And how did you do that? That's a great idea. Part of the theme as well? I'd like to try if not (not an ADW user, I prefer Launcher Pro) and how do you get it back? Pull down the top still?

Looks good, nice looking dock. You don't happen to have the icons? Mainly the arrow? I wouldn't mind replacing my app drawer with that.

I don't sorry, I'm a nub when it comes to icons etc, I don't even own a phone myself, just messed around with my mothers that's all









It's just the stock icons that come with the FLB 1.3 rom for the Pulse though, you could probably nab them from the rom though right?

http://android.modaco.com/content/t-...m-with-tweaks/

EDIT: I lied, I forgot I changed the theme after flashing FLB, The icons and dock are from ADW.Theme.One ;x


----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Looks nice. And how did you do that? That's a great idea. Part of the theme as well? I'd like to try if not (not an ADW user, I prefer Launcher Pro) and how do you get it back? Pull down the top still?

It's actually a feature of ADW and LauncherPro if i'm not mistaken. I havent used LP for a while but I think I remember it having an option to hide the notification bar.

ADW has an option to have gesture assignments, and I set my "Swipe down" action to pull down the notification bar, and "Swipe up" to bring up the shortcut bar for my short list of apps that I use most frequently. The cool thing about the gestures is you don't have to actually swipe from a specific part on the screen, which makes getting the notification bar down extremely easy.

Now that I think about it, I feel like I remember seeing gesture options for LP as well since it and ADW usually compete with each other feature-wise.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS* 

EDIT: I lied, I forgot I changed the theme after flashing FLB, The icons and dock are from ADW.Theme.One ;x

Dang. I was hoping it wasn't an adw theme









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
It's actually a feature of ADW and LauncherPro if i'm not mistaken. I havent used LP for a while but I think I remember it having an option to hide the notification bar.

ADW has an option to have gesture assignments, and I set my "Swipe down" action to pull down the notification bar, and "Swipe up" to bring up the shortcut bar for my short list of apps that I use most frequently.

Now that I think about it, I feel like I remember seeing gesture options for LP as well since it and ADW usually compete with each other feature-wise.

Thanks, i found the hide notifications, and I found something about gesture setting, but can't actually set a gesture :\\

Will work on it, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Higgins

Running desensitized 2.2 on my incredible.

Ads launcher with galaxy s icons.
Fancy widget 1.3 for clock/weather.


----------



## audioxbliss

how do i get the notification bar to change colors? it's been bugging me for a while now -.-'


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *audioxbliss*


how do i get the notification bar to change colors? it's been bugging me for a while now -.-'


Depends on what you're running. Stock android should be changable through some kind of app (Cyanogenmod has built-in color changer), and sense is black by default.

I would look through this thread.
http://androidforums.com/motorola-dr...bar-color.html


----------



## opuss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*


nice and simple my hero running 2.2










hmm, I've got a hero. I'll post later. Are those the real sense widgets? I dont think so because they need the sense framework and you're using adw.

I'm using darch's CM6 from last night.


----------



## audioxbliss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Depends on what you're running. Stock android should be changable through some kind of app (Cyanogenmod has built-in color changer), and sense is black by default.

I would look through this thread.
http://androidforums.com/motorola-dr...bar-color.html


ah, thanks. i'm on a nexus one (not rooted) and it's a bit of a headache atm.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opuss*


hmm, I've got a hero. I'll post later. Are those the real sense widgets? I dont think so because they need the sense framework and you're using adw.

I'm using darch's CM6 from last night.


Google around for "Fancy Widgets" Its basically the sense clock+weather combo for use on non-sense launchers.


----------



## Sozin

Fancy Widgets is balling. I have the .apk if anyone needs it.

Anyone have any good Calendar widgets?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Fancy Widgets is balling. I have the .apk if anyone needs it.

Anyone have any good Calendar widgets?


Throw it up.









CalWidget is good.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bluedevil*


Throw it up.










http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GOXJ7SQA


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GOXJ7SQA


----------



## Funcrazy1

Hmm I need to learn how to do this stuff! I just rooted my G1 on 2.2 woot!







Is there a guide for this stuff at all?


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


I take it you are running the Cyanogen Mod? Or did you build the AOSP for yourself tailored to the Hero?


just using one of the builds from the xda forums froyovillian 1.2.1 based off cyanogen mod and tweaked from the guy that runs villian it runs extremely well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *opuss*


hmm, I've got a hero. I'll post later. Are those the real sense widgets? I dont think so because they need the sense framework and you're using adw.

I'm using darch's CM6 from last night.


no there not the clock/weather widget is one called fancy widget, and I'm using launcher pro. (that clock is the only thing i really cared for in sense)


----------



## gbrilliantq

That my friend is from my HTC HD2. Formally running WinMo.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Fancy Widgets is balling. I have the .apk if anyone needs it.

Anyone have any good Calendar widgets?

I like launcher pros, and pure calender

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq* 
That my friend is from my HTC HD2. Formally running WinMo.









Nice! Change for the better?


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I like launcher pros, and pure calender

Nice! Change for the better?

Thanks.
Yes, very much so. I never use WinMo anymore.


----------



## Artemis

Finally rooted my N1 last night with Cyanogen 6 RC3. Heres what I have now thanks to some inspiration from this thread:

















Any suggestions? Im using Launcher Pro, Beauitiful widgets, and widget locker.


----------



## E_man

Like the mario theme









Out of curiosity, when you swipe to camcorder with widget locker, does it work? Mine for some reason refuses to go to camcorder


----------



## Artemis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Like the mario theme









Out of curiosity, when you swipe to camcorder with widget locker, does it work? Mine for some reason refuses to go to camcorder










Yeah it works great! just out of curiosity which ROM do you have?


----------



## E_man

Stock rom, but I'm on a captivate. Must be my phone then. Oh well


----------



## pewpewlazer




----------



## Artemis

Updated some more, added some Mario block widgets, changed the Status bar, and replaced some icons. Super Mario theme now:


















I also have the mario theme song for my ringtone, and the power-up noise for notification!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Artemis* 
I also have the mario theme song for my ringtone, and the power-up noise for notification!









I have the same thing for my ring tone.


----------



## nathris

Everytime I have second thoughts about getting the Desire over iPhone 4 I just look at my home screen.









(HTC Desire running Cyanogen RC2)


----------



## Sozin

nathris that is an odd control widget you have.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


nathris that is an odd control widget you have.


The newer cyanogenmod Roms have the option to customize the power control widget.


----------



## Schoat333

Droid 1 with Stock 2.2 Froyo (build FRG22) OC to 800mhz

I like to keep it simple.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


The newer cyanogenmod Roms have the option to customize the power control widget.


Interesting...I might actually have to look into this one.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Interesting...I might actually have to look into this one.


Yea I went from stock 2.1 Sense to Cyanogen, so I don't know how much was added. I only know there is a ton of options for customization.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


Yea I went from stock 2.1 Sense to Cyanogen, so I don't know how much was added. I only know there is a ton of options for customization.


Eh, I'm good with Skyraider. It's a nice rom, but in all seriousness I can't quite give up how pretty Sense makes Android look.

Oh, and definitely bought Launcher Pro Plus and I'm glad I did.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*












What Wallpaper is that?


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


What Wallpaper is that?


Its the magic smoke live wallpaper. I changed the colors to black and white.


----------



## Schoat333

Here is the 928droid black glass theme running with launcher pro on FRG22.


----------



## nathris

Switched to launcher pro and ditched the live background.


----------



## Higgins

Played around with status bar themes a bit. Running CM6 RC3.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*












What is that music widget?


----------



## Pao




----------



## nathris

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
What is that music widget?

Its the one that comes with btunes.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Its the one that comes with btunes.

Thanks, I'll look around for it.

Here's mine (again) made some minor mods, and somebody uploaded a black minimalist theme (which fit the look I was going for perfectly!) on XDA, so I had to play.

Text are custom made (with a template from an XDA member, I can link if someone wants), battery widget is battstatt, black + white status bar , transparent notications, and black popups are a theme for the captivate.







(Don't mount is pressed, which is why it is green, again part of the theme.)


----------



## Schoat333

Newest screens

Sapphire 1.0 with RedRum 2.0 theme


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Schoat333* 
Newest screens

Sapphire 1.0 with RedRum 2.0 theme

-snip-

Looks great. Some of the red themes use a blood red that makes things hard to see, but that looks really nice.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
Switched to launcher pro and ditched the live background.










What widget are you using for the clock and weather?

Thanks!


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
What widget are you using for the clock and weather?

Thanks!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GOXJ7SQA

Fancy Widget 1.3


----------



## Shadowclock

Oh! Can I play too


----------



## nathris

I cancelled my contract and switched to a prepaid plan. I don't get data, but I hardly make any calls, so its $10/month vs $70/month.

But that means I can go back to froyo sense roms since I don't need to worry about HSPA not working!










I miss the custom power widget from Cyanogen though.


----------



## Shooter116

My newest screens from left to right:


----------



## E_man

Very nice! How'd you get all the widgets that aren't black, black? Like facebook and google?


----------



## Pao

I wanted a more minimalistic home so I changed a few things on mine.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus




----------



## Shooter116

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Very nice! How'd you get all the widgets that aren't black, black? Like facebook and google?

Thanks.. they are part of the theme I am currently using, which is called Black and Bold for the Liquid Frozen Yogurt rom. The creator themed the apps, and included them in the theme package itself.

http://androidforums.com/droid-roms/...r-kernels.html


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shooter116* 
Thanks.. they are part of the theme I am currently using, which is called Black and Bold for the Liquid Frozen Yogurt rom. The creator themed the apps, and included them in the theme package itself.

http://androidforums.com/droid-roms/...r-kernels.html

dang, I was hoping for an .apk rather than a whole ROM, particularly one that is not compatible with my phone


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus* 


















Is that launcherpro? Do you have the link for the theme/icons?


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 
Is that launcherpro? Do you have the link for the theme/icons?

ADW launcher and the theme is here:

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/4...steel-version/


----------



## blazed_1

Nothing fancy but I like it.


----------



## r34p3rex




----------



## Pings

*Android Device*: Moto Droid
*Mod*: Lithium Mod V1.0.12
*Theme*: Strawberry Flavored Froyo (Red)
*Launcher*: Launcher Pro Plus
*Apps Used*: • Launcher Pro Icons & Docks (custom edited dock)
• Folder Organizer
• ROM Manger
• Weather & Toggle Widgets (custom edited widget clock)
• Screenshot (Used to take screenshots with)
• Auto-Sign (Windows) used to edit icons of .apks














































PM if you want any of my edited work.


----------



## Illusion Of Progress

Nothing special. Rooted HTC Espresso.


----------



## E_man

Ok, redid mine. Might start trying to edit .apk's, but I can't find the ones I want to play with, even in root explorer


----------



## Clay333

This is the homescreen on my Evo. I am running baked snack 1.7, it was just released today. I an running the riptide theme with the white add-on. The wallpaper its just one I found from a quick google image search of " white hd wallpaper". I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Higgins

Some cyanogenmod action.


----------



## ignite

Since I didn't root yet...


----------



## Demented

I know it said Home 'SCREEN' (singular), but I'm loving this phone. I just rooted it last night, did the lagfix, and man this thing is FLYING!

Launcher Pro, with Beautiful Clock widget, and my own wallpaper. Also figured I'd show off some of the games I put there, as well as my "News" screen.

That Widget Locker looks sweet as hell, as does that Folder thing. I'll have to check them out as well!


----------



## Liselotte




----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
I know it said Home 'SCREEN' (singular), but I'm loving this phone. I just rooted it last night, did the lagfix, and man this thing is FLYING!
[/TD]
[/TR][/TABLE]
I'll forgive you if you share that wallpaper. Looks sweet. [IMG alt=""]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/wink.gif

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liselotte* 









where'd you get that dock background?


----------



## melantha

seeing all this root awesomness can someone give me a link to help on rooting a sprint hero... i did a google search but i dont honestly know what to look for in helpfulness im a complete noob when it comes to flashing and rooting... so all the help will be appriciated


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
seeing all this root awesomness can someone give me a link to help on rooting a sprint hero... i did a google search but i dont honestly know what to look for in helpfulness im a complete noob when it comes to flashing and rooting... so all the help will be appriciated

Check out XDA


----------



## Liselotte

its called Dreamlyfe


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *melantha* 
seeing all this root awesomness can someone give me a link to help on rooting a sprint hero... i did a google search but i dont honestly know what to look for in helpfulness im a complete noob when it comes to flashing and rooting... so all the help will be appriciated

XDA like E Man ;onked to. It was easier than I thought. I was a a complete noob as well...until last night...then my life changed forever...









Seriously, I suggest the SRE root, and RyanZA Lagfix. Makes this Captivate FLY!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Seriously, I suggest the SRE root, and RyanZA Lagfix. Makes this Captivate FLY!

Only for the captivate, won't work on the hero.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Liselotte* 
its called Dreamlyfe

Thanks. Darn, was hoping it was transparent except the lines


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Only for the captivate, won't work on the hero.









Thanks. Darn, was hoping it was transparent except the lines









Aah...see...I'm STILL a noob when it comes to this stuff. So there are certain Roots for certain phones? Does it have to do with the version of Android they run?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Aah...see...I'm STILL a noob when it comes to this stuff. So there are certain Roots for certain phones? Does it have to do with the version of Android they run?

It depends. I'm not an expert by any means, but I think it's how "invasive" the root method is. For example, SRE is one of the most invasive roots I've seen, it roots/removes att bloatware, adds better lagfix support, overclocks, and flashes an entirely new kernal. And because of that, it's rom specific.

On the other end, you might have a program that gives root. That's it, nothing more. However, that might work on all galaxy S devices running 2.1 (or all sense, etc)


----------



## sterik01

how can I install a theme into my rooted sprint htc hero 2.1 android os









Like this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=668887
the first theme.


----------



## Aawa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sterik01* 
how can I install a theme into my rooted sprint htc hero 2.1 android os









Like this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=668887
the first theme.

Most of the time you will need something like ADW Launcher or Launcher Pro to run the themes once you flash them to your phone.

The first theme appears to be a custom ROM that you will have to flash to the phone and then from there the ROM will have an option to select which theme you want to run that is built in.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aawa* 
Most of the time you will need something like ADW Launcher or Launcher Pro to run the themes once you flash them to your phone.

No, that only applies to market themes, not themes you flash to your phone. Those usually replace the framework-res.apk and the twframework-res.apk, which applies to any home launcher you use.

Sterik, the one you linked is a themed rom. Use ROM manager to flash it to your phone, and your done. It's automatically applied. If you don't want to do that, you could attempt to open the rom, find the two files I mentioned above, put them on your sd card, and use root explorer to replace. Warning, back up before doing either, especially the second. Things could happen that you don't want.


----------



## scutzi128

Here is my homescreen. Widgets are all beautiful home and the launcher is launcher pro custom skinned. Also rooted running liquid froyo 1.5 and smoked theme.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scutzi128* 
Here is my homescreen. Widgets are all beautiful home and the launcher is launcher pro custom skinned. Also rooted running liquid froyo 1.5 and smoked theme.










Cool, there is a Droid app for Septa? Oh, it's just for trains...oh well...I can still check out bus schedules in the browser.


----------



## FriedSushi87

Anyone Like this? I love the resolution~!!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
No, that only applies to market themes, not themes you flash to your phone. Those usually replace the framework-res.apk and the twframework-res.apk, which applies to any home launcher you use.

Sterik, the one you linked is a themed rom. Use ROM manager to flash it to your phone, and your done. It's automatically applied. If you don't want to do that, you could attempt to open the rom, find the two files I mentioned above, put them on your sd card, and use root explorer to replace. Warning, back up before doing either, especially the second. Things could happen that you don't want.

ok.. got ROM manager just now. I'm trying to do this step by step


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FriedSushi87* 







Anyone Like this? I love the resolution~!!

Is that the screen "resolution" changer? I tried it, and didn't like it much.


----------



## Shadowclock

I love my new look....the screen resolution thing looks interesting...ill check it out...unless someone has a link?










EDIT: Checked out the screen resolution thing....is there a program that allows you to have multiple rows for use of shortcuts and such or is that strictly for the Galaxy S models? I was able to manually edit the build.prop file to give a "higher" resolution but I am still only allowed 4 rows of shortcut/apps on the homescreen. EDIT2: DUH, LauncherPro gives you access to set 5 rows for icons









There is a direct benefit for more screen space to use facebook, emails, texts and such though.


----------



## E_man

Changed mine up a bit


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Changed mine up a bit

I like it, unique idea. Desktop Visualizer for the icons?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
I like it, unique idea. Desktop Visualizer for the icons?

Yep, though I'd rather something else, Desktop Visualizer seems to compress them, much more noticeable on here though, compared to the phone. And that is not my idea







. I got the idea (and the .psd) here, and put my own images (and font/text) in.

Forgot to put a link into the first post.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Yep, though I'd rather something else, Desktop Visualizer seems to compress them, much more noticeable on here though, compared to the phone. And that is not my idea







. I got the idea (and the .psd) here, and put my own images (and font/text) in.

Forgot to put a link into the first post.

Nice. It's real clean looking...if I wasn't so enamored by my own home screen right now I'd sure get on this one.

The words are directly on the image for the icon I would imagine? *EDIT: Oh...the .psd file is the font....how do you integrate that?*

What were the sizes of images you made for the different sizes of icons...

Example:
4x1 = 620x140?
2x1 = 480x140?
etc...


----------



## Higgins

That is amazing.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Nice. It's real clean looking...if I wasn't so enamored by my own home screen right now I'd sure get on this one.

The words are directly on the image for the icon I would imagine? *EDIT: Oh...the .psd file is the font....how do you integrate that?*

What were the sizes of images you made for the different sizes of icons...

Example:
4x1 = 620x140?
2x1 = 480x140?
etc...

the text is just a layer in photoshop. Just put the icons you want as a seperate layer below them, and save it as a .png.

As for the size, 3x1 is 355x132, but the .psd has a transparent area on the top and bottom, which you need to have everything line up, and the 1x2 is 115x266, no transparencies.

If people who don't have photoshop want, I can upload my icons, and if you find any you want, send me the picture, and I'll throw it into photoshop, takes like 12 seconds


----------



## Milamber

Here are a few of mine... over the weeks I have been playing with mods and ROMS.


----------



## torquejunky

Nothing too crazy yet, just got my Galaxy last week









*Home screen:*









*Lock:*


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torquejunky* 
*Lock:*









Loving the lockscreen...if I could implement the code lock screen with my Pandora I would love it. What is that lockscreen and does anyone know how I could possibly add a Pandora widget WITH the pattern lock screen?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Loving the lockscreen...if I could implement the code lock screen with my Pandora I would love it. What is that lockscreen and does anyone know how I could possibly add a Pandora widget WITH the pattern lock screen?

Look for Widget Locker. Another member here turned me on to it, and I love it! You can add whatever widget you want; additional sliders, or other ones. Here is my lock screen:


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Look for Widget Locker. Another member here turned me on to it, and I love it! You can add whatever widget you want; additional sliders, or other ones. Here is my lock screen:

Well I tried it out and the only functionality I really wanted was for the Pandora widget...unfortunately it wasn't working so I had to get a refund.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shadowclock* 
Well I tried it out and the only functionality I really wanted was for the Pandora widget...unfortunately it wasn't working so I had to get a refund.









Weird. I just tested the Pandora Widget with it, and it works fine. Maybe cuz we have different phones? That doesn't make sense though...


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Weird. I just tested the Pandora Widget with it, and it works fine. Maybe cuz we have different phones? That doesn't make sense though...









No it doesn't but I do remember that I have always had some problems with Pandora acting funny. Not starting up, getting errors often, pandora widget has never really worked well for me.

But I love Pandora and it works just clicking the app 85% of the time so...


----------



## E_man

Was asked to post my icons, so here they are

Any and all credit goes here, his idea, his psd, I just googled for pictures, lol. There are also several other icon sets besides mine on the linked thread.

Also, these might not work as well with screens that aren't 800*480, the psd's were sized for that resolution.


----------



## Demented

Just had to share my new homescreen. Made a custom clock skin, dock, icons(well actually I just tweaked them a bit so they would stand out better), and wallpaper. It's all part of a theme I have going on for the new Cognition ROM for the Captivate.Hope you like!


----------



## E_man

That looks great. When your done, you might have to post the icons and background here or in the sgs thread









Only thing, you might want to do something to make the text icons stand out a bit more? Also, if you can shoot me the cog background, I can try and throw together a weather skin with them.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
That looks great. When your done, you might have to post the icons and background here or in the sgs thread









Only thing, you might want to do something to make the text icons stand out a bit more? Also, if you can shoot me the cog background, I can try and throw together a weather skin with them.

Yeah, they were a little difficult to see. This seems to work a little better for me. Also, the zip containing a blank copper cog is attached. That is what you mean right? You're gonna make weather icons using it? That would be slick!

When you're done with that, I'll post the whole set in the SGS threadm giving credit to us both!


----------



## sterik01

Here is mine. Can't install a screenshot app without having the phone rooted (which I do not want to do)


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FriedSushi87*












what's that power widget and where'd ya get it?


----------



## Dee.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


what's that power widget and where'd ya get it?


I believe it's the one that comes with cyanogen mod.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Yeah, they were a little difficult to see. This seems to work a little better for me. Also, the zip containing a blank copper cog is attached. That is what you mean right? You're gonna make weather icons using it? That would be slick!

When you're done with that, I'll post the whole set in the SGS threadm giving credit to us both!











GOing to try, yeah. If I'll be able too...who knows. Been a long time since I've done something like that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


what's that power widget and where'd ya get it?


Switch Pro looks like


----------



## MeeksMan13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Switch Pro looks like


you're right. I just wish I could get the bars for indicators instead of the dots, I can't seem to figure out how lol


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13* 
you're right. I just wish I could get the bars for indicators instead of the dots, I can't seem to figure out how lol

Bary only work for transluecent and default. When transparent, it's only dots, that I can see.


----------



## bloke226

Is it easy to create your own icons for LauncherPro dock? Anyone know the parameters for it? I plan on using GIMP (don't have photoshop).

Thanks!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloke226* 
Is it easy to create your own icons for LauncherPro dock? Anyone know the parameters for it? I plan on using GIMP (don't have photoshop).

Thanks!

They're just PNG files, so it's not really that hard at all. the gear ones I made are 210x210, but I think they can be bigger or smaller, and the launcher will just resize them down. Just make a few, and replace some of the icons you have with the ones you made. It's a bit of trial and error to get it right, but there is some pride when you have a finished product.


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
They're just PNG files, so it's not really that hard at all. the gear ones I made are 210x210, but I think they can be bigger or smaller, and the launcher will just resize them down. Just make a few, and replace some of the icons you have with the ones you made. It's a bit of trial and error to get it right, but there is some pride when you have a finished product.









Ok cool, easier than I thought then







Thanks for the file ext and resolution. I'll give it a go and see what I can come up with. I'll most likely just edit colors from existing icons already since I'm not that great with creating things from scratch hah.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloke226* 
Ok cool, easier than I thought then







Thanks for the file ext and resolution. I'll give it a go and see what I can come up with. I'll most likely just edit colors from existing icons already since I'm not that great with creating things from scratch hah.

Well in my theme there, I only created the numbers for the clock, the clock background, the main background, and the dock with gears. The actual other icons are just from Launcher Pro Icons, and then beveled and corona'd.


----------



## XtremeBlackout

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sterik01* 









What phone is that?looks nice.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XtremeBlackout* 
What phone is that?looks nice.

Samsung Epic 4g. Love it.


----------



## E_man

I think the non-reduced size is 72x72. Launcher Pro has trouble downsizing certain elements without huge artifacts (curved high contrast lines especially), is if you have them look wierd, make sure they get downsized to that in gimp.

And, transparent background


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I think the non-reduced size is 72x72. Launcher Pro has trouble downsizing certain elements without huge artifacts (curved high contrast lines especially), is if you have them look wierd, make sure they get downsized to that in gimp.

And, transparent background

Thanks for the numbers! I'll play around with it and try to find a sweet spot.


----------



## SpunkyXL

I win..lol'er


----------



## bloke226

^nice, what did you use to make those icons?


----------



## E_man

Probably desktop visualizer


----------



## FriedSushi87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Is that the screen "resolution" changer? I tried it, and didn't like it much.


I manually modified the screen resolution by changing one of the system files. I like the extra resolution. "screen density" It's called.
Most all apps work fine in it, but with some older apps there is some kind of scaling issues. Make sure to un-check compatibility mode in spare parts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MeeksMan13*


what's that power widget and where'd ya get it?


Root your phone. Preferably with a Cyanogen mod. There are TONS of great power widgets, fully customizable, but mostly only available through rooted devices.
www.cyanogenmod.com/
www.xda-developers.com/


----------



## Milamber




----------



## gbrilliantq




----------



## Demented

Made a new clock, dock, wallpaper and icons.









This phone is so cool.


----------



## bloke226

^Looking good! Using the same ROM?


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bloke226*


^Looking good! Using the same ROM?


Thanks!

Using Cognition 2.2 BETA (Froyo) for Captivate.


----------



## esocid

I like the looks of these homescreens. Will post mine when I get home from my Droid 1 running CM 6.
I tried widgetlocker and liked it, but I didn't like not having my music play controls gone. I don't really want a widget there, so I uninstalled.


----------



## Higgins

Incredible running the Redemption Rom. Live wallpaper is Light Grid.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *esocid* 
I like the looks of these homescreens. Will post mine when I get home from my Droid 1 running CM 6.
I tried widgetlocker and liked it, but I didn't like not having my music play controls gone. I don't really want a widget there, so I uninstalled.

I use WidgetLocker with bTunes and it works fine. In fact, the lock screen is the only place I have the bTunes widget.


----------



## Schoat333

I love this redrum theme for sapphire. I'm still running sapphire 1.0 because Im too lazy to update.


----------



## stumped

here is my screen:


----------



## bloke226

LOL needs more battery indicators


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bloke226* 
LOL needs more battery indicators









yeah, lol. I'm used to my HTC phone where i couldn't flash to a different battery status.


----------



## stumped

Here's the updated screen shots of my phone.































And a screen of my HTC keyboard running on my vibrant.


----------



## xguntherc

Here's my Latest. I'm running a Google Nexus One that's been modded to the max. I actually have a new completely Custom rom that is amazing.

I'm running a Privately Compiled version of CyanogenMod 6.1 (Not out Yet) with many added features. CM FM Radio, Notification Power Widgets, and a few other goodies that I can't talk about much. lol. Including Original old style CM app2SD. I love it.

New Notification Power Widgets is my favorite.


And the newest Feature for CyanogenMod for Nexus One. the FM Radio


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
Here's my Latest. I'm running a Google Nexus One that's been modded to the max. I actually have a new completely Custom rom that is amazing.

I'm running a Privately Compiled version of CyanogenMod 6.1 (Not out Yet) with many added features. CM FM Radio, Notification Power Widgets, and a few other goodies that I can't talk about much. lol. Including Original old style CM app2SD. I love it.

New Notification Power Widgets is my favorite.

And the newest Feature for CyanogenMod for Nexus One. the FM Radio

Very cool man, thanks for sharing. Hope to get these included in other custom ROMs soon.


----------



## xguntherc

Yea the Power controls right on the Notification bar really are convenient. I love it.. that and the black Notification bar mod in CM6. as the N1 runs vanilla stock Android 2.2.1

Nice screenshots stumped. the Super AMOLED sure are nice huh. and I used a very similar battery meter and Wifi icon's the other day. Let me see if I can find my SS.


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

*Droid X* / ota 2.2 / Rooted / Deodexed
Onyx Concepts Gala X theme
Launcher Pro Plus w/ dock and icons I found but modded a bit for my taste.
Desktop Visualizer w/ my own icons.


----------



## wierdo124

You peoples' lack of Swype is disturbing.


----------



## teajayyy

I may be getting the motorola devour soon, and i guess i get 5 25mb worth of apps... is that terrible when it comes to apps? how much does usually 1 app take up? ie: facebook, internet (if not built in already). etc.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teajayyy* 
I may be getting the motorola devour soon, and i guess i get 5mb worth of apps... is that terrible when it comes to apps? how much does usually 1 app take up? ie: facebook, internet (if not built in already). etc.

Do'nt get the devour. and 5mb of apps is nothing...most apps take up a couple MB.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
You peoples' lack of Swype is disturbing.

Droid2 multi-touch keyboard > all. IMO


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
*Droid X* / ota 2.2 / Rooted / Deodexed
Onyx Concepts Gala X theme
Launcher Pro Plus w/ dock and icons I found but modded a bit for my taste.
Desktop Visualizer w/ my own icons.

Saw this earlier over on XDA.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teajayyy* 
I may be getting the motorola devour soon, and i guess i get 5mb worth of apps... is that terrible when it comes to apps? how much does usually 1 app take up? ie: facebook, internet (if not built in already). etc.

Are you getting it for free? That phone is garbage.


----------



## teajayyy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Do'nt get the devour. and 5mb of apps is nothing...most apps take up a couple MB.


I meant to say 25mb lol, and why shouldnt i get the devour?


----------



## E_man

25mb of apps is nothing. A lot of apps take at least five, some take as much as 40.


----------



## Higgins

The devour is a piece of junk. Save up for a bit longer and get a good android phone.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah no Devour.

Not only does it suck in every possible way, it has a bad case of Motoblur. At least the Droid X's Motoblur is small.


----------



## Mmansueto

I am running MIUI right now on my EVO and love it. I have Cyanogen as a Dual Boot. Post pics soon.


----------



## E_man

Nice. MIUI looks pretty nice, except the lack of an app drawer :/

Like the notification drawer though, settings toggles and recent apps in it, right?


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Nice. MIUI looks pretty nice, except the lack of an app drawer :/

Like the notification drawer though, settings toggles and recent apps in it, right?

Of course!










It took some getting used to with no app drawer, but I dig the looks. I only keep a rom for a week or so. I love to test out new ones....


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Anybody want to give me some suggestions? :U Droid Incredible, Virtuous ROM, Incredible Revolution theme, LauncherPRO, and Folder Organizer. (the Mario block is my games folder







)


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*


Anybody want to give me some suggestions? :U Droid Incredible, Virtuous ROM, Incredible Revolution theme, LauncherPRO, and Folder Organizer. (the Mario block is my games folder







)











You should stop by our thread sometime.









I would recommend trying out Redemptive REVOlution, which is amazingly polished.










Currently playing around with the Ultimate Droid rom. Basically CM6 with tweaks.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:

I would recommend trying out Redemptive REVOlution, which is amazingly polished.










Currently playing around with the Ultimate Droid rom. Basically CM6 with tweaks.
I don't see an advantage of using Redemptive compared to Virtuous...


----------



## teajayyy

Well with a discount im getting the devour for like $30, and its only $20 a month as long as i stay under 25mb of apps.. It's not me who is paying for this phone, its my parents, so basically the guy on the phone said if i go over 25mb worth of apps, then every extra mb=20 more cents on the bill (i know 20 cents seems like nothing and im trying to have my parents realize that). But as of now im getting the devour because its cheap and im mostly just going to be on facebook / texting on it.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teajayyy*


Well with a discount im getting the devour for like $30, and its only $20 a month as long as i stay under 25mb of apps.. It's not me who is paying for this phone, its my parents, so basically the guy on the phone said if i go over 25mb worth of apps, then every extra mb=20 more cents on the bill (i know 20 cents seems like nothing and im trying to have my parents realize that). But as of now im getting the devour because its cheap and im mostly just going to be on facebook / texting on it.


Theres no way for them to meter your app usage.. Only two things i can think of is that there is a putrid 25mb of free space (unlikely) or that you'd have like 25mb of data each month to download apps (which could be bypassed with wi-fi).

Quote:



I don't see an advantage of using Redemptive compared to Virtuous...


Just polish. The theme includes extra animations that make it very nice. Virtuous is a very nice rom, just throwing out suggestions.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Yeah no Devour.

Not only does it suck in every possible way, it has a bad case of Motoblur. At least the Droid X's Motoblur is small.


I thought it was called Ninjablur?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *teajayyy*


Well with a discount im getting the devour for like $30, and its only $20 a month as long as i stay under 25mb of apps.. It's not me who is paying for this phone, its my parents, so basically the guy on the phone said if i go over 25mb worth of apps, then every extra mb=20 more cents on the bill (i know 20 cents seems like nothing and im trying to have my parents realize that). But as of now im getting the devour because its cheap and im mostly just going to be on facebook / texting on it.


No, please don't get it. It isn't worth the $30. It's running an incredibly outdated version of Android. I would rather you get the Ally then that POS.


----------



## Manchot

Xperia X10

Sense UI 
Beautiful Widget
Gauge Battery Widget
Extended Controls


----------



## Higgins

Whats with the multiple battery meter trend?


----------



## X-Nine

Nexus One Homescreen.










Running Cyanogen 6. I use the PowerControl widget with customized layout, ADW Launcher, and MusicMod or Mortplayer widgets for music.


----------



## Manchot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Whats with the multiple battery meter trend?


haha , i was messing around with battery apps , and i forgot to remove one of them.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Whats with the multiple battery meter trend?


You didn't get the memo? Everyone is using multiple battery meters.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


You didn't get the memo? Everyone is using multiple battery meters.











What clock is that? I saw an iphone lock screen mod that looked something like that but couldn't figure out what to search for to find it on android.


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


Originally Posted by *teajayyy* 
I meant to say 25mb lol, and why shouldnt i get the devour?

couple days late on this but really don't get a devour

its a poor mans android phone, my sister has and its literally just a paper weight.

i think its like twice the weight of a galaxy s phone, and still a .lb heavier then a droid 2 or x.

its processor is only like 800mhz too i believe..


----------



## Royraiden

How can I get a cool looking flip clock like the Htc Evo one?Im using the Samsung Captivate.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
How can I get a cool looking flip clock like the Htc Evo one?Im using the Samsung Captivate.

Grab beautiful widgets v3.14


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
How can I get a cool looking flip clock like the Htc Evo one?Im using the Samsung Captivate.

That's HTC Sense. Beautiful Widgets emulates it a bit.


----------



## Higgins

Fancy Widget looks exactly like Sense flip clock.

http://www.4shared.com/file/17FwFiad...idget_v130.htm


----------



## Sozin




----------



## [email protected]

I do have a droid but i stopped adding custom stuff to it because it got boring awhile and wanted new ones and nothing new seems to be coming out and if you guys find anything new someone has made let me know.. especially a new theme launcher or something? I'm looking forward to 2011 anyways because that's when i'll trade for a new cell lol.


----------



## Rian




----------



## wierdo124

If anybody wants to donate their launcher icons, i wouldn't mind. I'm just too lazy to look/make some.


----------



## takumiwan

my android tablet pc home screen
android 2.1 China to buy a Tablet PC feels good


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:



Originally Posted by *takumiwan*


my android tablet pc home screen
android 2.1 China to buy a Tablet PC feels good










Would you mind stepping over to this thread if you have access to the 2.1 ROM? We are looking for a baseline tablet ROM to get rid of the stock TapnTap on the new gTab. That looks great though


----------



## Sozin

Have been absolutely obsessed with the polar clock wallpaper.


----------



## bloke226

I am still unsure how you tell time on it...but then again I only spent like 5 minutes trying lol


----------



## ZealotKi11er

How do you take a SS? I got my Phone Rooted.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
How do you take a SS? I got my Phone Rooted.

Drocap2 in the market.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine. Only played with it 1 day.


----------



## Chr0n1c

Too lazy to CM6 my Droid, is there any other way to customize the status bar?

Tapatalk'd from my DX


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chr0n1c* 









Too lazy to CM6 my Droid, is there any other way to customize the status bar?

Tapatalk'd from my DX

metamorph, if your rooted.


----------



## Chr0n1c

Thanks E_man

Tapatalk'd from my DX


----------



## takumiwan

but the tablet pc can't update to 2.2 .....


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*












































Where can I get that wallpaper or something similar? I downloaded a few but I dont like when I scroll horizontally on my phone and as I get away from my home screen theres only black.I need larger resolution wallpapers I guess.


----------



## SmasherBasher




----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Have been absolutely obsessed with the polar clock wallpaper.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *bloke226*


I am still unsure how you tell time on it...but then again I only spent like 5 minutes trying lol


i am thinking the pink outer line is seconds, green line is minutes and blue is the hour, have NO idea bout what the others could be


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*


i am thinking the pink outer line is seconds, green line is minutes and blue is the hour, have NO idea bout what the others could be










Seconds and milliseconds?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh* 
i am thinking the pink outer line is seconds, green line is minutes and blue is the hour, have NO idea bout what the others could be










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eagle1337* 
Seconds and milliseconds?

Seconds, minutes, hours, day, month.


----------



## i n f a m o u s

Here's my myTouch 1.2 running Cyanogenmod 6.1.0 RC.

I went from Sense/Hero 2.1 back to Cyanogenmod for speed and stability.


----------



## takumiwan

the cool!!


----------



## Rian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Where can I get that wallpaper or something similar? I downloaded a few but I dont like when I scroll horizontally on my phone and as I get away from my home screen theres only black.I need larger resolution wallpapers I guess.


Here you go


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rian*


Here you go
















http://i773.photobucket.com/albums/yy19/goolaub
/Android%20Walls/AndroidBlack-green_3.jpg


















































Those are awesome!!!!Thanks.


----------



## Higgins

HTC Incredible. Rom: Warm Two Point Two RLS3


----------



## GAMERIG

this is my SamTab7!

TIP: (Tab only) pressing the back button and press the power button to take screenshots. simple! no req roots nor cap apps..


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sozin* 
Have been absolutely obsessed with the polar clock wallpaper.










Is this a stock live wallpaper? I want it on my Epic!


----------



## bloke226

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Is this a stock live wallpaper? I want it on my Epic!

Stock for my Nexus One...not sure about other phones. What version of Android does the Epic run?


----------



## {Unregistered}

Seems like the majority of the OCNers have Android phones...am I the only one with a Symbian phone???

BTW SPB Mobile Shell for Symbian phones looks a lot like all of these android screens.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Have been absolutely obsessed with the polar clock wallpaper.











Hey, how'd you get your battery indicator to look the way it does? Metamorph?


----------



## sterik01

Here's mine. I finally found how to root without a pc.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Higgins* 









Incredible running the Redemption Rom. Live wallpaper is Light Grid.


How can I get that round battery icon ?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sterik01*


How can I get that round battery icon ?


Its theme dependent, so you'd have to flash a them that had it or make your own.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=772973


----------



## E_man

Sterik, like that, looks very nice.


----------



## goulav

Here's mine... Zeam and Desktop Visualizer. Also, the amount of task killers in the screen shots is a bit disappointing to see. And all the double clocks? But some great inspiration to keep customizing! 
New Evo and they changed the boot loader so no root for the time being...


----------



## r3skyline




----------



## goulav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3skyline* 
68W - COMBAT MEDIC US ARMY - I save those that protect your freedom.

My wife was a combat medic at Ft. Campbell... Thank you for your service!!!


----------



## Higgins

Running the DesireZ port on my Incredible with Sense v2.


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goulav*


My wife was a combat medic at Ft. Campbell... Thank you for your service!!!


----------



## juryben




----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *goulav* 
Here's mine... Zeam and Desktop Visualizer. Also, the amount of task killers in the screen shots is a bit disappointing to see. And all the double clocks? But some great inspiration to keep customizing!
New Evo and they changed the boot loader so no root for the time being...

















Evos are rootable...


----------



## wannabe_modder




----------



## sterik01

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Sterik, like that, looks very nice.


Thanks bro. I like it nice and simple.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder* 









I really like the minimalist feel.


----------



## sublimejhn

Mines pretty boring, but I like it


----------



## nathris

MIUI


----------



## E_man

Nathris, is that an app drawer in the middle of your dock? I thought MIUI didn't support an app drawer, and all your apps were just home screen shortcuts?


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Nathris, is that an app drawer in the middle of your dock? I thought MIUI didn't support an app drawer, and all your apps were just home screen shortcuts?


MIUI is like Sense or TouchWiz, you can still use LauncherPro, its just that all of the system menus are different.

I'm mainly using it because the lockscreen controls work with Winamp ,ou can take screenshots by holding Home+Volume Down, and for the notification bar controls:










If you long press any of them it goes to the right page in settings. (eg. long press wifi and it takes you to your Wi-Fi settings)


----------



## E_man

I see, I never even thought about an alternate launcher. That was my main beef with MIUI, now I think I'd love to try it out.


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nathris* 
MIUI is like Sense or TouchWiz, you can still use LauncherPro, its just that all of the system menus are different.

I'm mainly using it because the lockscreen controls work with Winamp ,ou can take screenshots by holding Home+Volume Down, and for the notification bar controls:

/snip

If you long press any of them it goes to the right page in settings. (eg. long press wifi and it takes you to your Wi-Fi settings)

I love the power control bar on the pulldown. CM 6.1 RC3 that I am using right now has that as well.


----------



## goulav

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Evos are rootable...

Yes. But when HTC changed to the new boot loader, it's very difficult. Old ways like unrevoked do not work...


----------



## r34p3rex

My new homescreen










Well, my brother's.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
My new homescreen










Well, my brother's.









Wow...seeing things like that make me cry a little inside...


----------



## svtfmook

lock









home









left









right


----------



## kga92

Installed cyanogen 6.1 and the Gingerbread theme. Have not customized it much yet, except for the wallpaper.

The theme is available here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=863110


----------



## xSeany

Quote:



Originally Posted by *svtfmook*


lock









home










What clock is that, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jimi




----------



## Sozin




----------



## pewpewlazer




----------



## Higgins




----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11658053*


Is that MIUI? If it is, how are you liking it?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


Is that MIUI? If it is, how are you liking it?










Great except for a few things.

When you create a contact its stored on the phone and not a google contact, and facebook contacts are either all synced or not at all (the only sync with existing option doesn't work properly).
SMS messages have time stamp anomalies sometimes.
The vanilla calendar app sucks.

Besides that i love it, and the MIUI music player has a real-time equalizer visualization in the player and at the lock screen.


----------



## Miki

Wow, many of your screens are sick. I'm a bit jealous. XP


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11661822*
> Great except for a few things.
> 
> When you create a contact its stored on the phone and not a google contact, and facebook contacts are either all synced or not at all (the only sync with existing option doesn't work properly).
> SMS messages have time stamp anomalies sometimes.
> The vanilla calendar app sucks.
> 
> Besides that i love it, and the MIUI music player has a real-time equalizer visualization in the player and at the lock screen.


Thanks for the info, too bad about the contacts, but I'll have to try i't out somtime. +1


----------



## quakermaas




----------



## christian_piper

You guys have inspired me to change things up! Before I start, here is what my phone currently is. I will add more when I change it up.

Currently running Ultimate Droid 2.4, Motorola Droid 1


----------



## Cretz




----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;11682268*
> You guys have inspired me to change things up! Before I start, here is what my phone currently is. I will add more when I change it up.
> 
> Currently running Ultimate Droid 2.4, Motorola Droid 1


2.5 is out


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124;11687569*
> 2.5 is out


And I am running it! And really making a different looking setup.. I am about to post it actually.


----------



## microman




----------



## christian_piper

Here you are. UD 2.5, a work in progress. What do you guys think? The background is a photograph I personally took.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;11687729*
> Here you are. UD 2.5, a work in progress. What do you guys think? The background is a photograph I personally took.


Looks nice, dont like the icons for sms, dialer and contacts though they look horrible


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;11691976*
> Looks nice, dont like the icons for sms, dialer and contacts though they look horrible


Basically what I was thinking. I was just trying out non standard sized icons.. I think I will go back to a normal style.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;11693129*
> Basically what I was thinking. I was just trying out non standard sized icons.. I think I will go back to a normal style.


I love those kinds of icons, I had them for a long time. They just don't look good on a busy background. You need a black or quiet background.


----------



## nathris

Gingerbread. You jelly?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris;11703227*
> Gingerbread. You jelly?


Theme or rom?


----------



## nathris

Rom.

Theres a bug with the graphics though so its back to MIUI for now. Need to wait for the full release.


----------



## E_man

Nice. Little jealous then







Can't wait for the Galaxy S port to be finished.


----------



## PRloaded

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christian_piper;11687729*
> Here you are. UD 2.5, a work in progress. What do you guys think? The background is a photograph I personally took.


what skin is that for Beautiful Widgets?


----------



## christian_piper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PRloaded;11707680*
> what skin is that for Beautiful Widgets?


Clock: LTTRSclock
Weather: Stock


----------



## PrimeSLP

so is there a Gingerbread rom out for the og droid


----------



## svtfmook

this weeks

home


left


right


----------



## kga92

Heres an update of my homescreen. Suggestions for appdrawer icons are welcome


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;11715547*
> Heres an update of my homescreen. Suggestions for appdrawer icons are welcome


I like the ^ symbol for my app drawer


----------



## MadCatMk2

I want to get rid of the colours in the notification bar but I haven't looked into it yet.



















Let's see: ADW launcher with Minimalist theme, date and voltage with Minimalistic Text, Circle Battery widget, icons taken from the theme's .apk.


----------



## nathris

Need to fix the scaling on the Winamp icon...


----------



## ibfreeekout

Here is mine. Running a rooted Motorola Cliq with HandlerExploit's Vanilla w/Eclair 2.1 ROM. Runs extremely fast on this phone, even with everything running at stock speeds. I don't really use more than one homescreen, but I do have a few things on the other ones.










I'm also using LauncherPro for my icons and such. This ROM has certainly brought new life to this old phone.


----------



## nathris

Switched to a single homescreen. Still haven't fixed the winamp icon.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Everything is stock on mines excepted rooted of course
Samsung Vibrant
Dont really see a need for a rom since the touchwiz pretty much has everything i need








Home screen is basically filled with apps that I use more then 20 times a day. I am on my phone for atleast 8 hours a day, its my mininetbook lol

Cant let icons block the face of a pretty girl


----------



## jackeyjoe

thought I'd bump this thread









Just switched to oxygen from a desire HD rom (oxygen is a derivative of cyanogen for the desire). I've only had it up and running for a few hours but I'm pretty happy with it right now










Home screen:








Lock Screen:









This is on my desire btw.


----------



## burksdb

EVO running Gingerbread just flashed new rom so it's still in the works but so far running great


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er;11228261*
> Here is mine. Only played with it 1 day.


Post or link your wallpaper please!


----------



## PriceEddie

Here's mine - I'm running CyanogenMod - anyone else realised that the background pictures are slightly lacking in quality compared to stock? If not where do you get your backgrounds from anywhere in particular? What res etc?

Eddie.


----------



## KrisBKreeme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy;10348293*
> i got a cliq xt so im stuck with 1.5 and i dont think there is a ss program for 1.5


Lol I have a cliq and you can download Android 2.1 from the motorola website ;D


----------



## kga92

Installed MIUI Last night and I gotta say this is the ROM I'm going to stick with, only issue I am having is that sometimes it's sluggish and I don't know why.

They just came out with a new version for the gsm desire so I am gonna check it out later toninght


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;11923838*
> *snip
> 
> Installed MIUI Last night and I gotta say this is the ROM I'm going to stick with, only issue I am having is that sometimes it's sluggish and I don't know why.
> 
> They just came out with a new version for the gsm desire so I am gonna check it out later toninght


Nice start, I was looking at MIUI for quite a while but decided to go the oxygen route (derivative of cyanogenmod for the desire).

As to it being sluggish, do you have a EXT3/EXT4 partition on your SD card? And did you do a wipe before installing MIUI?

Alwyas good to update though


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;11929165*
> Nice start, I was looking at MIUI for quite a while but decided to go the oxygen route (derivative of cyanogenmod for the desire).
> 
> As to it being sluggish, do you have a EXT3/EXT4 partition on your SD card? And did you do a wipe before installing MIUI?
> 
> Alwyas good to update though


I wiped all the usual stuff. But I don't have an ext partition, I read something about it, how would I make one? Using gparted I assume.


----------



## JY

just the usual setup


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;11929217*
> I wiped all the usual stuff. But I don't have an ext partition, I read something about it, how would I make one? Using gparted I assume.


Yep, thats your problem, no EXT partition = slow phone. Firstly check which EXT type your kernel supports (mine supports EXT4 so I use it) then use Gparted to make it (I recommend at least 500mb). Then enjoy a lightning fast phone


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;11930239*
> Yep, thats your problem, no EXT partition = slow phone. Firstly check which EXT type your kernel supports (mine supports EXT4 so I use it) then use Gparted to make it (I recommend at least 500mb). Then enjoy a lightning fast phone


hmm. too bad the ROM manager option did not work for me, gotta do it the hard(er) way. :/


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;11930293*
> hmm. too bad the ROM manager option did not work for me, gotta do it the hard(er) way. :/


It isn't that hard, I did mine before I even knew about rom manager


----------



## kga92

Only thing that I am unsure of is what EXT I should use. :/ I have tried googling my kernel but I can't seem to find anything about what format it supports.
edit:
I'm gonna assume ext3 works, soon i'll know








my kernel is 2.6.35.9 btw if you happen to know.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;11930694*
> Only thing that I am unsure of is what EXT I should use. :/ I have tried googling my kernel but I can't seem to find anything about what format it supports.
> edit:
> I'm gonna assume ext3 works, soon i'll know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my kernel is 2.6.35.9 btw if you happen to know.


I think pretty much every kernel supports ext3 so you should be good









I have no idea about MIUI kernels so can't help there, when they release themthough they clearly state what the kernels support.

Sent using tapatalk. Get over it


----------



## kga92

I got it working now.


----------



## SohcSTI

I love the clean look that launcher pro helps me get. No notification bar and a scrollable dock is a huge plus. If I do need to see the notifications, I just swipe up on the apps icon and it comes down. Droid 1 btw.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;11935056*
> I got it working now.


Awesome mate, noticed the difference yet? When I made my ext partition it was like going from night to day, it gave such a boost in performance









Sent using tapatalk. Get over it


----------



## kga92

I like to think so. Still gonna wipe tho

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## MadCatMk2

Some slight changes,


----------



## GOTFrog

Running ***** Mod wit Voodoo Kernel no lag fix, Ultimate theme

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjsoviet

Mine's an old Motorola Cliq lol, but I have Cyanogenmod installed on it (2.2. Froyo, alpha release) so I don't feel left out. But yeah I might get the Atrix soon.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;11937874*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's an old Motorola Cliq lol, but I have Cyanogenmod installed on it (2.2. Froyo, alpha release) so I don't feel left out. But yeah I might get the Atrix soon.


How is it running? I've been tempted to try out Cyanogenmod myself on my Cliq but never did because of supposed incompatibilities.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout;11937926*
> How is it running? I've been tempted to try out Cyanogenmod myself on my Cliq but never did because of supposed incompatibilities.


Surprisingly good, actually. Linpack scores shot from 3-ish on 2.1 Eclair to 4.8 on this Froyo ROM. Runs quick and smooth but still has some issues like with the video playback and camera. Here's where I got the version:

CM4Cliq


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;11938448*
> Surprisingly good, actually. Linpack scores shot from 3-ish on 2.1 Eclair to 4.8 on this Froyo ROM. Runs quick and smooth but still has some issues like with the video playback and camera. Here's where I got the version:
> 
> CM4Cliq


Sweet thanks! I was just going to ask you for the source XD


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout;11938470*
> Sweet thanks! I was just going to ask you for the source XD


No problem, bro. It might not be your daily ROM (devs still working on the camera, video) but everything else is fine. Enjoy the upgrade.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2;11935371*
> Some slight changes,


Looks nice


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;11937874*


And what might that beautiful widget be?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2;11935371*
> Some slight changes,


Never played around with launcher pro. Can i change all my icons to yours with a icon pack or something?


----------



## Mako0312

After seeing these I need to root my X, and toy with it.

Anyone got the best site for root instructions? That includes saving my factory settings in case I mess up.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11946246*
> And what might that beautiful widget be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never played around with launcher pro. Can i change all my icons to yours with a icon pack or something?


It's adw launcher. Icons are from minimalist theme. Had to extract its .apk to get all the icons and use them in unsupported applications.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11946246*
> And what might that beautiful widget be?


Oh ho ho, here you go:

SiMi Clock Widget
Beautiful Widgets 1x1 Weather Widget
BattStatt

You can find them in the Marketplace or in XDA-Developers.


----------



## kga92

My friend got a Desire HD, so I had to flash a Desire Z based rom on my desire too feel better, I like the new sense improvements.









I can't seem to be able to stick with one ROM.


----------



## scottb75

Here are a couple shots from my Nexus One after flashing Gingerbread onto it. (got the ROM from: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=872441)

So far everything seems to work including the Camera and Market Place.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Ok, I think I'm all done messing with themes and widgets now, I'm pretty happy with what ive got








View attachment 189192

View attachment 189193

Sent using tapatalk. Get over it


----------



## Hysteria~




----------



## jjsoviet

^ What launcher are you using, bro? Love the minimalist theme. Clockr widget FTW!


----------



## Hysteria~

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;11955658*
> ^ What launcher are you using, bro? Love the minimalist theme. Clockr widget FTW!


I'm using the default that came with MIUI. I love it ^_^


----------



## austinb324

I am interested to know how to change the battery meter to have a digital number. I have seen many people in here with that feature.

PS: I am running apex.

Edit: Post count = 666:devil:


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *austinb324*


I am interested to know how to change the battery meter to have a digital number. I have seen many people in here with that feature.

PS: I am running apex.

Edit: Post count = 666










Its typically either a feature of the rom, or a flashable mod. In order to show the percentage inside the battery, you'd have to find a framework mod specifically for apex. Other than that you can use battstat which shows battery percentage as a nice widget.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11960594*
> Its typically either a feature of the rom, or a flashable mod. In order to show the percentage inside the battery, you'd have to find a framework mod specifically for apex. Other than that you can use battstat which shows battery percentage as a nice widget.


Gotcha, ya I have a widget installed for it but would really like to have the battery displayed in only one location.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *austinb324*


Gotcha, ya I have a widget installed for it but would really like to have the battery displayed in only one location.


I believe there are several online theme makers that specialize in this. Basically you go through designing certain aspects of it online, you download the theme (its a zip file) and you flash it through recovery. At leastthat's how it works for the desire.

Sent using tapatalk. Get over it


----------



## Sainix

Where are you guys getting those sick wallpapers =0 mine is just so plain...


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I believe there are several online theme makers that specialize in this. Basically you go through designing certain aspects of it online, you download the theme (its a zip file) and you flash it through recovery. At leastthat's how it works for the desire.

Sent using tapatalk. Get over it



Yup. Try getting some from XDA, those themes usually come in the form of Metamorph packs or as flashable .zip files. Take note though of the compatibility, such as screen size, ROM used and model of phone.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sainix;11963618*
> Where are you guys getting those sick wallpapers =0 mine is just so plain...


I just use Google or the stock wallpapers that come with the roms. Anything beyond that I can't be bothered.

Sent using tapatalk. Get over it


----------



## Higgins

Running Cyanogenmod7 nightly on my Dinc.









Going for a minimalist look.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;11966800*
> Running Cyanogenmod7 nightly on my Dinc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for a minimalist look.


Still running OMGB V6. What is #41 like?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sozin;11966839*
> Still running OMGB V6. What is #41 like?


I could never get the market to work right with OMGB, so CM7 is basically the same stockish GB with some refinements and a *much* better boot animation. That and the fact that OMGB's alarm didn't go off for me this morning which made me late for class.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Old Droid

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Shi8m6MdYEGtlw5ltNT8MA?feat=directlink

New Droid X

http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4Yf5Jq3HL2uQfRv3w7ey0g?feat=directlink


----------



## Jimi

I'll wait for CM7 to be fully out before I toy with Gingerbread.


----------



## savagebunny




----------



## Higgins

Not touching vanilla android until they fix the alarm problem. Was late to class monday and tuesday because my alarm didn't go off, but flashed virus back over and it went off perfectly fine.


----------



## jackie101

so beauty


----------



## Shozzking

I got my desire updated to a 2.3 ROM within an hour of getting it back from rma last night. Really nice so far except that there is no official kernel for the desires wifi for 2.3 so I get really bad signal strentgh. Here are some pics!!

Main screen:









Left screen:









Right screen:









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## scottb75

Updated screenshot of my Nexus One running CyanogenMod 7, along with Launcher Pro.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shozzking;11993082*
> I got my desire updated to a 2.3 ROM within an hour of getting it back from rma last night. Really nice so far except that there is no official kernel for the desires wifi for 2.3 so I get really bad signal strentgh. Here are some pics!!


Official kernel has nothing to do with it. I'm running 2.3 and my signal strength is fine. (Maybe you should update your radio?)

Also, which 2.3 rom? I was using Oxygen, but got a lot of FCs so I went with GingerVillian. Much better rom IMO.


----------



## Jimi

CM7 nightlies!


----------



## Miki

Waaaaaaaah I want these themes for mah iPhone. :C


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;12064077*
> 
> 
> Waaaaaaaah I want these themes for mah iPhone. :C


Considering a switch?


----------



## Miki

Apologies, I am gonna go a bit off topic to answer this guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;12064296*
> Considering a switch?


Actually I am. ^__^

But not solely because of these screen shots, as nice as they are. I really want the new Motorola Atrix that's coming out for AT&T (supposedly on March 1st).

I want it so bad. o___O


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Yep. To think that phones could actually power notebooks right now is just ridiculous. And this is just a prototype of what is to come, I reckon. New age of superphones FTW.


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinb324;11959976*
> I am interested to know how to change the battery meter to have a digital number. I have seen many people in here with that feature.
> 
> PS: I am running apex.
> 
> Edit: Post count = 666:devil:


search xda in the general android themes forum. it's a framework.res modification.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

My 3 Home Screens and Lockscreen + Music [Lockscreen should be safe now LOL]


----------



## jach11

i dont think those pics are allowed...


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jach11;12083919*
> i dont think those pics are allowed...


Haha, I think you're right, got killed by ImageShack too LOL

I censored the Lockscreen, should be safe now ^_^


----------



## Schoat333

Newest shots. Vanilla Sapphire 2.0.2 with the blackbar mod. (sadly, this will be the last of the GEM series)









Home screen









Lock screen with rotary lock









New notification bar power/music controls


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Nice, that lockscreen reminds me of Eclair


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;12084110*
> Nice, that lockscreen reminds me of Eclair


Actually, thats where it came from. The CCROMS developers coded it to work with froyo, and even give you the option of selecting the normal froyo lockscreen, or eclair rotary lockscreen under settings.


----------



## PsychoKilla666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333;12088564*
> Actually, thats where it came from. The CCROMS developers coded it to work with froyo, and even give you the option of selecting the normal froyo lockscreen, or eclair rotary lockscreen under settings.


Hehe, nice

Ah memories, I love Android. Sense Eclair leak on G1 was Epic.
A little disappointed by Gingerbread but I'm sure the flashing frenzy will be in full effect once we get some Honeycomb leaks

HONEYCOMB
ME WANT HONEYCOMB
^_^


----------



## Blactor

Where might I find different lock screens, with out having to use an entire theme? I've searched the market, and haven't been able to find one. suggestions?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blactor*


Where might I find different lock screens, with out having to use an entire theme? I've searched the market, and haven't been able to find one. suggestions?


Widgetlocker?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Widgetlocker?


love me some widget locker


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


love me some widget locker


Indeed.


----------



## Dr.m0x

This is my HTC Desire HD running Leedroid 1.4.1 and Themediaz v1.3 with power control notification widgets. The homescreen is Adw Launcher Ex and clock is Fancy Widget pro.


----------



## edgemaster191

My Evo 4G

Nothing too fancy, Beautiful Widgets "Smaller home weather" up top and running ADW launcher.

the ROM is CM7 Nightly #7 (Testing out Gingerbread)

i also have a Shift 4G that is almost bone stock (no perma root yet and no real customizations installed yet)


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsychoKilla666;12094329*
> Hehe, nice
> 
> Ah memories, I love Android. Sense Eclair leak on G1 was Epic.
> A little disappointed by Gingerbread but I'm sure the flashing frenzy will be in full effect once we get some Honeycomb leaks
> 
> HONEYCOMB
> ME WANT HONEYCOMB
> ^_^


I doubt it. Honeycomb is only aimed at tablets. Ice Cream Sandwich is what you will be wanting.

http://androidcommunity.com/android-2-4-ice-cream-sandwich-is-next-20110112/


----------



## Blactor

Sweet. Widget locker is pretty nice. Like the customization of it. Thanks Guys!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nburnes;12107835*
> I doubt it. Honeycomb is only aimed at tablets. Ice Cream Sandwich is what you will be wanting.
> 
> http://androidcommunity.com/android-2-4-ice-cream-sandwich-is-next-20110112/


Matias Duarte (one of the driving forces behind the android UI) and Andy Rubin (the guy who started android, and continues to head the project) have both stated that honeycomb will be used on phones and tablets in seperate interviews. People saw the "Designed for tablets" in the promo video, and forgot all about these statements. Designed for tablets doesn't exclude being designed for phones as well.


----------



## Miki

Muahahhahha X3

I like these screen so much look what I did. 










Not great, but it's a start. The middle button is my app launcher, and it works similar to Android. Just for fun. ^_^

Don't make fun of meh. >_<


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Muahahhahha X3

I like these screen so much look what I did. 










Not great, but it's a start. The middle button is my app launcher, and it works similar to Android. Just for fun. ^_^

Don't make fun of meh. >_<


Kill it with fire!


----------



## Miki

Hah, don't quote my picture, put -snip- in case I decide to update something, which I did. XD

It looks cooler in person, I mean, I had to resize to adjust to the iPhone picture background, so that takes away from it.

Edit: It makes me want Android even more :c


----------



## GOTFrog

This is my new one running ***** 9.0.2, marky 1.44b theme with dark glass dialer and widget locker.









































Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Muahahhahha X3

I like these screen so much look what I did. 

-picture-

Not great, but it's a start. The middle button is my app launcher, and it works similar to Android. Just for fun. ^_^

Don't make fun of meh. >_<


Haha, that's cool. Never seen anyone do that before. Do the .. on the side of the app launcher do anything?


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12133775*
> Haha, that's cool. Never seen anyone do that before. Do the .. on the side of the app launcher do anything?


Um, well, I'll show further shots to give idea:

Unlock screen (I just slide downward to unlock vs sideways):










Page 2 of my homescreen (on my first page I posted earlier, I didn't have the date or 24 hour time in the status bar, that's all):










And the App Launcher:










By tapping the middle button in my dock, I can scroll through my apps with the flick of my thumb that aren't on my home screens. It is different, but pretty cool actually.

I'm sure there's further tweaks to give it more android style but I think it turned out decent. Also, obviously it looks many times better on my phone vs on a computer with the images resized and stuff.


----------



## svtfmook

Lock Screen









Home (center)









Left (the office banner is a simi folder linked to all my office type apps)









Right (music links to double twist, games, internet and multimedia are simi folders, camera links to stock camera app. hardware camera button opens vignette)









a simi folder opened









notification









dialer









handcent









also have the phonebook, all the menus and some more apps themed


----------



## Rayzer

How hard is it to create the custom themes? Are there any guides or tutorials out there?

I have the HTC Legend and I'm slowly getting tired of the Sense UI.


----------



## Higgins

New setup with launcher pro plus


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayzer;12144696*
> How hard is it to create the custom themes? Are there any guides or tutorials out there?
> 
> I have the HTC Legend and I'm slowly getting tired of the Sense UI.


I've started and stopped several times. It's actually quite difficult, especially from scratch. There are a lot of finicky things that can happen, and if you screw up, you can mess up your framework-res.apk, which is a **** pain


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayzer;12144696*
> How hard is it to create the custom themes? Are there any guides or tutorials out there?
> 
> I have the HTC Legend and I'm slowly getting tired of the Sense UI.


Root it and install a custom rom, that'll fix all your problems.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333

I downloaded a white and red text icon pack a few months ago, but they didnt have icons for all of hte apps I keep on my home screen, so I decided to make a few of my own.

The Dock icons are someone elses, but the other 4 are my own.


----------



## texaspaid

Droid X on DarkSlide 4.2.


----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## austinb324

For anyone who feels like their android device (especially the Droid X) is not responsive enough, try using a minimalist theme. Before I switched to this theme my desktop sliding had a little lag to it and in general was not smooth feeling. Now it is every bit as responsive as the iphone 4 which gives me much satisfaction.


----------



## texaspaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *austinb324*


For anyone who feels like their android device (especially the Droid X) is not responsive enough, try using a minimalist theme. Before I switched to this theme my desktop sliding had a little lag to it and in general was not smooth feeling. Now it is every bit as responsive as the iphone 4 which gives me much satisfaction.


What theme/ROM is that. I've had good luck with mine so far but I like the icons on your homescreen.


----------



## Hysteria~




----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *texaspaid*


What theme/ROM is that. I've had good luck with mine so far but I like the icons on your homescreen.


It is Apex rom with the ADW minimalist them installed. The clock is the sense analog glass clock. I got the theme and the clock from the marketplace.(free of course)


----------



## Blactor

ok, I saw it here somewhere before, and now I can't find it. Whats the name of the app that lets you make custom icons, different sizes, text/no text, etc. I downloaded it before, but now I can't seem to find it in Titanium Backup.









Edit:
and after writing this, I find it.... Desktop Visualizer.


----------



## jetpuck73




----------



## Sozin




----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*












I'd really like to know what theme that is. It looks really nice.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout;12291096*
> I'd really like to know what theme that is. It looks really nice.


Rom called MIUI. A total retooling of Android, and it is seriously is growing on me.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Rom called MIUI. A total retooling of Android, and it is seriously is growing on me.


Ahh too bad I can't use it; they don't have a ROM working for my phone at the moment. Thanks anyway though


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Rom called MIUI. A total retooling of Android, and it is seriously is growing on me.


I installed miui not even 2 hours ago, lol. Google should hire the creators of it to work on polishing up android. The settings menu is sick and the entire customization system is pretty awesome.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout*


Ahh too bad I can't use it; they don't have a ROM working for my phone at the moment. Thanks anyway though










Which phone do you have?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shozzking*


I installed miui not even 2 hours ago, lol. Google should hire the creators of it to work on polishing up android. The settings menu is sick and the entire customization system is pretty awesome.


I know, I'm loving it right one. I hated it at first _because_ it mimicked iOS hard, but after getting it set up, it's the cleanest, most functional setup I've used thus far.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Sozin said:


> Which phone do you have?
> 
> I've got a Motorola Cliq. Nothing special of course but after rooting it, getting my own version of 2.1 on it, and overclocking it, it is actually faster than some of my friends' newer phones.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout*


I've got a Motorola Cliq. Nothing special of course but after rooting it, getting my own version of 2.1 on it, and overclocking it, it is actually faster than some of my friends' newer phones.


Nice, I've always liked the Cliq but MotoBlur always held me back. Is the Eclair you are running stock Android?


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


Nice, I've always liked the Cliq but MotoBlur always held me back. Is the Eclair you are running stock Android?


Nah, it's the ADLX 2.1 with MotoBlur. I don't use it much anyway and haven't really found another ROM that I liked that actually had full functionality. I did manage to find a CyanogenMod 2.2, but it was WAY too slow even when overclocked and the camera didn't work.


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout*


Nah, it's the ADLX 2.1 with MotoBlur. I don't use it much anyway and haven't really found another ROM that I liked that actually had full functionality. I did manage to find a CyanogenMod 2.2, but it was WAY too slow even when overclocked and the camera didn't work.


That's been my problem with CM, things like the camera and camcorder never seemed to work until the final build, and I tend to use both those things on a regular basis, so I always had to stay away from them.

Nice to see you got something working though. What's the next phone you'll be getting?


----------



## ibfreeekout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sozin*


That's been my problem with CM, things like the camera and camcorder never seemed to work until the final build, and I tend to use both those things on a regular basis, so I always had to stay away from them.

Nice to see you got something working though. What's the next phone you'll be getting?


To be honest, I have no clue. I won't be getting a new phone for at least another year (was stupid and bought the Cliq over the summer). Basically just waiting on my upgrade prices to decrease through T-Mobile right now, so I have quite a bit to wait. That's why I'm not too interested in researching phones at the moment.


----------



## Rebellion88

Just started using Launcher Pro, is there a way to change the background of the menu icons screen, where you scroll through all the applications?


----------



## Sozin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*


Just started using Launcher Pro, is there a way to change the background of the menu icons screen, where you scroll through all the applications?


Not that I've seen.


----------



## nathris

lol...


----------



## Simca

Phone: HTC Incredible
ROM: MIUI
Kernel: InvisibleK's #28
Overclock: Stock 1ghz while running, downclocked to 128Mhz when screen is off.
Wallpaper:Typography (this is the clock/date/battery percentage indicator. It's actually a live wallpaper).
Icon Theme:[Insert Chinese Squiggles]


----------



## Shadowclock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12335725*
> 
> Wallpaper:Typography (this is the clock/date/battery percentage indicator. It's actually a live wallpaper).
> Icon Theme:[Insert Chinese Squiggles]


Liked this so much I played with mine. Sorry if the wallpaper might be offensive at all but there is no nudity. Anyone complains and I will remove it immediately. Well, im having issues uploading the picture from my phone so when I get off work I'll get it up here









EDIT: Here we go:









The battery % spins and the time that looks like a tatoo on her back has a Colon that blinks...very cool live wallpaper and everything can be moved, resized and animated as need be. The one thing I wish it had was color and font changing.


----------



## gamenahd

Running Liberty 1.5 on my Droid 2


----------



## richuwo11

Here are some shots of my Samsung Captivate running Andromeda 1.1.

Lock screen:









Home sceen:









Left screen:









Right screen:


----------



## Othrandor

I like to keep it simple.









Samsung Galaxy S, *****'s ROM 9.3


----------



## nathris

What calendar widget is that?


----------



## nepas

It looks like clockr to me


----------



## frankth3frizz

how do i take a screenshot of it ??


----------



## kga92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


how do i take a screenshot of it ??


You need to be rooted and download a app (like shootme) from the market...

...Or you can connect your phone to the computer and use the Android SDK, i'm not sure how that works but there is a Guide


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kga92*


You need to be rooted and download a app (like shootme) from the market...

...Or you can connect your phone to the computer and use the Android SDK, i'm not sure how that works but there is a Guide











Android natively supports taking screenshots these days.. I think. Depends on the model.
For my Galaxy S is back key + home key.


----------



## Othrandor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


What calendar widget is that?


It's Calendr, a free calendar widget based on Clockr.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Othrandor;12423817*
> It's Calendr, a free calendar widget based on Clockr.


Very good looking screen. I'll steal that.


----------



## frankth3frizz

i have a G2


----------



## Othrandor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


i have a G2


Google is your friend!







Here you go


----------



## SohcSTI

I have a bunch of pictures I would like to use with desktop visualizer. I just have to figure out how to use photoshop and I'll be all set.


----------



## yellowtoblerone

man everyone roots


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Othrandor*


Google is your friend!







Here you go


looks hard. lol.


----------



## Othrandor

Just follow the steps, and it'll be a piece of cake. An easier way to do it, is to search on xdadevelopers a step to step guide to root your G2 and then install ShootMe!


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

How easy/hard is it to root and install different roms on a galaxy s phone? i was thinking about getting one and of course would want to see what all the fuss about rooting is all about









also what do you guys recommend for free apps, paid apps and roms for it?


----------



## phantomgrave

Nexus One - CM7 RC1


----------



## nepas

A work in Progress

from left to right
screen 1.









screen 2.









screen 3.









screen 4.









screen 5.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12443731*
> How easy/hard is it to root and install different roms on a galaxy s phone? i was thinking about getting one and of course would want to see what all the fuss about rooting is all about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also what do you guys recommend for free apps, paid apps and roms for it?


Well i ended up buying one, but the things been locked will teach me for buying it from free ads and i have no way of getting my money back







as the number he used for people to contact him was the one he gave to me so not sure what options i have now which sucks, looks like im out of £180 and have a phone that cant be used to call/text or anything


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh;12466398*
> Well i ended up buying one, but the things been locked will teach me for buying it from free ads and i have no way of getting my money back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as the number he used for people to contact him was the one he gave to me so not sure what options i have now which sucks, looks like im out of £180 and have a phone that cant be used to call/text or anything


There are a bunch of sites that sell unlock codes. That would let you use it on any carrier.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Sozin

*Left
*









*Center
*









*Right*









*Lockscreen*


----------



## nbrider88

Here is mine. Though, I am constantly changing up different themes









Home Screen:









Lock Screen:









Apps Used:

Widget Locker
SiMi Folder
Fancy Widgets
Circle Battery
Custom Dock & Notification Bar


----------



## dubz




----------



## sockpirate

what is a good app for wallpapers ?


----------



## nbrider88

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


what is a good app for wallpapers ?


I would highly recommend 'Zedge'


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nbrider88*


I would highly recommend 'Zedge'


Hmm checked it out , what about an app that helps you prganize or use your own photos or pictures for wallpapers?

EDIT: or also what app allows you to put a different wallpaper on each screen window ?


----------



## nepas

Double post fail


----------



## nepas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Hmm checked it out , what about an app that helps you prganize or use your own photos or pictures for wallpapers?

EDIT: or also what app allows you to put a different wallpaper on each screen window ?


http://www.appbrain.com/app/multipic...r.multipicture


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nepas*


http://www.appbrain.com/app/multipic...r.multipicture


sweet man!!! +rep!


----------



## jak3z

A bit outdated, but it's pretty much the same.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Ok, had a bit of a switch around with my desire. I actually prefer it now









Lockscreen:








I'm loving widgetlocker now that themes are really easy to install, This one best suits my theme so far, no unlock animations though









Homescreen:









Now running launcher pro, I need to get a text theme for the icons at the bottom though. If you have any recommendations please post


----------



## Simca

Wow, a nice girl wallpaper without her enormous boobs nearly busting out of her shirt. Way to go!


----------



## KBcobra

Here is mine on my Droid X


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Wow, a nice girl wallpaper without her enormous boobs nearly busting out of her shirt. Way to go!










Some of us aren't perverts


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Wow, a nice girl wallpaper without her enormous boobs nearly busting out of her shirt. Way to go!










Wait, are you talking to me? Maybe I'm blind but I see none... some other wallpapers people choose I agree with though.


----------



## Clox

Blue carbon UI, Duke Nukem and more icons widgets, that's about it right now but I am always changing everything.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;12535698*
> Wait, are you talking to me? Maybe I'm blind but I see none... some other wallpapers people choose I agree with though.


I was being genuine.







No sarcasm that time.









I like classy wallpapers.

Anyway, here's my new Home Screen.










The wallpaper is a cute blue-ish background with spheres and hearts.

Also considering using the RAW-S wallpaper blue-green fire live wallpaper.

Here's the Lockscreen:


----------



## jackeyjoe

No sarcasm from simca, that's new









I like yours too, gawd Android is so much fun to mess around with








Edit just noticed I misread your post, mine doesn't make much sense now


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*




















Very nice. What lockscreen/icon set/lockscreen wallpaper is that? Any links please


----------



## yellowtoblerone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Some of us aren't perverts
























Speak fo yooself buddy. If I post my current screen I'd get banned.


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Very nice. What lockscreen/icon set/lockscreen wallpaper is that? Any links please


Lock Screen, Icon set, Lockscreen Wallpaper is all FROIS-02 Theme you can download in the Theme Manager app that's included with MIUI. It's for MIUI only.

You can even install only the icon set or just the lock screen or whatever if you don't care for one of the pieces in particular.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yellowtoblerone*


Speak fo yooself buddy. If I post my current screen I'd get banned.


Naughty!


----------



## stumped

Mah fone

















Thinking about changing it up a bit though. Also, the 2 battery percents, i use the one on the left to track time off charger/time charging/etc.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Lock Screen, Icon set, Lockscreen Wallpaper is all FROIS-02 Theme you can download in the Theme Manager app that's included with MIUI. It's for MIUI only.

You can even install only the icon set or just the lock screen or whatever if you don't care for one of the pieces in particular.

Naughty!


Thanks. I'll see if I can't pull that off and try to take some stuff out it I can find it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Mah fone









Thinking about changing it up a bit though. Also, the 2 battery percents, i use the one on the left to track time off charger/time charging/etc.


Settings->about phone->battery use does the same, with more info. Not as fast to get there, but I hate icons up there. Gets crowded.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Settings->about phone->battery use does the same, with more info. Not as fast to get there, but I hate icons up there. Gets crowded.


yes, i'm very well aware of that location for battery use, i just prefer my icon up here (and it also runs in the notification area).

i've got a new screen shot now.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;12572023*
> yes, i'm very well aware of that location for battery use, i just prefer my icon up here (and it also runs in the notification area).
> 
> i've got a new screen shot now.


To each their own I guess


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;12572023*
> yes, i'm very well aware of that location for battery use, i just prefer my icon up here (and it also runs in the notification area).
> 
> i've got a new screen shot now.
> *snip


I'm assuming thats launcher pro? Out of curiosity I'm wondering how you got the text icons, thats the only thing I'm missing in my theme I want and I can't seem to figure it out


----------



## Simca

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I'm assuming thats launcher pro? Out of curiosity I'm wondering how you got the text icons, thats the only thing I'm missing in my theme I want and I can't seem to figure it out










Launcher Pro, IIRC, allows you to change the icon of the buttons on the launcher taskbar thing. So all you need to use is a text picture that says what you want.

There are also other programs where you can do the same with normal icons.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Simca*


Launcher Pro, IIRC, allows you to change the icon of the buttons on the launcher taskbar thing. So all you need to use is a text picture that says what you want.

There are also other programs where you can do the same with normal icons.


ok, so I just need an icon pack of sorts? Awesome. I'll go and have a look at launcher pro's forum and see if they have any good ones


----------



## Simca

Yeah, that's all you need to do. Their forums should be littered with them.

Here are some sites to check out. I actually didn't enjoy launcher pro, but I seem to be one of the few.

http://droidpirate.com/category/andr...cherpro-icons/

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dro...ext-icons.html


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12580377*
> Yeah, that's all you need to do. Their forums should be littered with them.
> 
> Here are some sites to check out. I actually didn't enjoy launcher pro, but I seem to be one of the few.
> 
> http://droidpirate.com/category/android-theming/launcherpro-icons/
> 
> http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-themes/79043-launcherpro-text-icons.html


I prefer it, it is the smoothest and easiest to use interface I've ever used. MIUI is smooth and all but to me launcher pro is on a whole new level. Just my opinion.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Excuse the double post but I find editing and putting pictures in hard on my phone.

Thanks for that simca, that's exactly what I needed







ill give you a rep whenever I get a chance. This is my final setup and probably will be for a while:

















I love Android so much


----------



## razorguy

Changed mine yesterday. Andromeda 1.2 with Legacy theme. Icons are the Tron ADW Theme from the market


----------



## nathris

Just got my Desire back from the shop, and now I need to cleanse myself of the WinMo 6.5 filth I had to endure for a month.

Rooted and installed ReDux (Gingerbread), and its insanely smooth and responsive. Its a shame that most phones come with garbage like Touch Wiz and Sense. If more phones came with clean, stock roms it would sure put all of the iPhone users in their place (and that place is firmly behind Android)


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*


*snip

Just got my Desire back from the shop, and now I need to cleanse myself of the WinMo 6.5 filth I had to endure for a month.

Rooted and installed ReDux (Gingerbread), and its insanely smooth and responsive. Its a shame that most phones come with garbage like Touch Wiz and Sense. If more phones came with clean, stock roms it would sure put all of the iPhone users in their place (and that place is firmly behind Android)


Did you have an AMOLED desire before the switch? I've noticed a small difference between one of my friends and mine but I'm curious as to if you have as well if you originally had an AMOLED.

Of course you are right, it needs a more elegant solution. I'd be happy with android if it had launcher pro and HTC's keyboard and dialer stock.


----------



## nathris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Did you have an AMOLED desire before the switch? I've noticed a small difference between one of my friends and mine but I'm curious as to if you have as well if you originally had an AMOLED.

Of course you are right, it needs a more elegant solution. I'd be happy with android if it had launcher pro and HTC's keyboard and dialer stock.


AMOLED Desires are only in Europe.

By the time they came to Canada they were all IPS. I for one am glad, since I hate pentile. Even the Motorola Atrix with it's "qHD" screen is terrible. I compared it side by side with my Desire in Best Buy today and not only did my Desire's screen look better, since the Atrix can only display 2/3 of it's 960x540 resolution, but it was noticeably slower. I'm not sure if it was touch wiz or what, but it absolutely *chugged*. It was honestly worse than the Desire display model running 2.1 and sense.


----------



## nathris

Still a WIP...

I've come to the decision that I don't like gradients or rounded corners.


----------



## Acroma

Using launcher7 on my Galaxy S Mesmerize.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Win mo 7 theme, well done. Can you show us a screenshot of the menu? Got anything cool there as well?


----------



## cozmo5050

nexus s on stock gingerbread 2.3.2 w/ launcher pro










more pics here


----------



## mbudden

I keep it simple.


----------



## E_man

Why ATK? It does more harm than good on anything 2.1+

I'm running Launcher7 as well with a lot of icons I made (mostly Faenza based). When dropbox stops failing me, I'll post it.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12847681*
> Why ATK? It does more harm than good on anything 2.1+
> 
> I'm running Launcher7 as well with a lot of icons I made (mostly Faenza based). When dropbox stops failing me, I'll post it.


I don't know, for some reason I get paranoid that apps are staying open and I like my battery life.

For instance, Twitter clients. There really is no "close" button. So it will remain open checking every so often for updates.


----------



## E_man

You need to get a twitter app that isn't constantly checking for updates. I use tweetdeck. I don't use twitter much (mainly to follow certain people I get news from), but it hasn't touched my battery life.

If you start killing the wrong apps, it will actually hurt your battery.


----------



## kga92

The official twitter app can be configured to never updater or once every four hours etc.


----------



## mbudden

I use Twicca, all the other Android Twitter apps I have tried were garbage.


----------



## E_man

Have you tried tweetdeck?


----------



## phantomgrave

I've tried a couple different twitter apps and "Plume" has been my favorite.


----------



## Rayzer

I used "Seesmic" for a couple days but I went back to the Official Twitter app when they fixed that refresh bug. Seesmic has a really clean look to it and works quite well but in my eyes, there isn't really a need to have 2 twitter apps on a phone.


----------



## frankth3frizz

i use apk too with it autokill. apps tend to stay on for days without it-.-


----------



## Higgins

You can kill the apps, but most of them will auto-open again. Having apps sit in RAM doesn't use battery while killing apps with ATK only to have them automatically open again will use a good amount. Don't use apps that constantly connect to data and you should be fine. After 2.1, apps go into a suspend mode after 5 min of inactivity.


----------



## FusionFX

This has been my longest running "theme" on my Captivate.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FusionFX*


This has been my longest running "theme" on my Captivate.











I really like that. Link?


----------



## FusionFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;12903107*
> I really like that. Link?


(VALLE-MOD)HoneyComb Theme
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=958788

Launcher Pro icons are modified versions from Generation X.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=898892

Widgets
Honeycomb Clock FREE
Minimalistic Text
SMS Unread Count
Extended Controls
Beautiful Widgets


----------



## snelan

Just my Optimus V with the Cynanogen 7 ROM, Beautiful Widgets, and Go Launcher EX.


----------



## frankth3frizz

This!!









Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FusionFX;12905244*
> (VALLE-MOD)HoneyComb Theme
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=958788
> 
> Launcher Pro icons are modified versions from Generation X.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=898892
> 
> Widgets
> Honeycomb Clock FREE
> Minimalistic Text
> SMS Unread Count
> Extended Controls
> Beautiful Widgets


Found a similar theme for CM7 with the tmobile theme changer, but it doesn't have the awesome battery or honeycomb lockscreen. Then again i'm on an incredible so i can't flash that specific theme.


----------



## GOTFrog

Hust did a full format of internal sd to get rid of all the crap that gets on there, not much changed from my winning combination



















Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## snelan

Nice, may I ask what that signal-reader widget is called? Along with the toggle bar? (Or is that just the stock one?)


----------



## GOTFrog

Togle bar is wigetsoid and signal strenght widget

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sozin




----------



## kga92

I should get some interesting icons.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR




----------



## Rayzer

What app do you guys use to take screenshots?

"PicMe" doesn't quite have that quality.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

I use "Screenshot"


----------



## GOTFrog

I use Shoot me


----------



## Higgins

Running CM7 RC with Honeycomb theme.










Phone independent theme here.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;12917426*
> I should get some interesting icons.


Could I have this wallpaper please?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;12909828*
> Hust did a full format of internal sd to get rid of all the crap that gets on there, not much changed from my winning combination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


What cell you using and this front menu is awesome especially the keyboard and font?! Where did you get these? Is this Android?


----------



## Rayzer

I believe this was on CM6, and I went for a "Froyo" look. I have since flashed CM7 but haven't had the time to try out the new theme chooser. Some neat stuff on XDA.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

My car









I'm on an HD2 with HyperDroid V11, ADW Launcher, Black Glass theme though I occasionally switch to a Honeycomb theme.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];12919351*
> What cell you using and this front menu is awesome especially the keyboard and font?! Where did you get these? Is this Android?


The Font is called rosemary, the Keybiard came with a theme called Steel Blue 3.1, Im on the GT-I9000 on ***** 9.5, I know that the theme as been poted to the Facinate but was made for the I9000 not sure if it's been ported to other SGS.

Widgets are:
1- Signal Strength Widget
2- Widgetsoid
3- Beautiful Widget Obsidian Alloy Theme
4- Battstatt

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## frankth3frizz

androSS is quite EPIC!!


----------



## srsparky32




----------



## jackeyjoe

Nice theme so far, god damned change that launcher skin though, the stock android launcher skin is ugly


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;12927600*
> Nice theme so far, god damned change that launcher skin though, the stock android launcher skin is ugly


i cant for the life of me figure out how to make launcher pro "stick"

every time i hit the home on the phone, it goes out of launcher pro.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;12927623*
> i cant for the life of me figure out how to make launcher pro "stick"
> 
> every time i hit the home on the phone, it goes out of launcher pro.


ah, you've got permissions problems. go to settings > applications >all > launcher pro > clear defaults. Then press home, tick the box and select launcher pro.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Nice, that's the same Honeycomb theme I have. I like the lock screen.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12929549*
> Nice, that's the same Honeycomb theme I have. I like the lock screen.


I still have a chuckle whenever I see your avatar stealth pyros







/ot

How do you guys mod your lock screen? Has CM unlocked it or something? Well I just use widgetlocker, only $2 and lets you do pretty much whatever you want to do with your lock screen.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

^ I don't even have CM on my build. I can't really even customize my lock screen I can only change the theme for it together with the entire system theme. I once had WidgetLocker and I've been meaning to grab it again now that Android is running flawlessly on the HD2.

Thanks about the avatar ^_^ I love it. I want to add more ideas I have to it I've just been lazy. The thing is it's also at the maximum filesize for OCN which sucks. I would have to redo it from scratch and figure out how to downsize it, maybe cutting off some frames.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;12929616*
> ^ I don't even have CM on my build. I can't really even customize my lock screen I can only change the theme for it together with the entire system theme. I once had WidgetLocker and I've been meaning to grab it again now that Android is running flawlessly on the HD2.


Its well worth the $2, a theming system has been implemented and is incredibly easy now (before you had to do lots of stuff, it was a mess) so you can theme to your hearts content


----------



## s-x

This thread makes me sad. Some of the homescreens are terrible, some people are hipsters, and like 5 people have some style. Personal preference though..
*goes back to his wm 6.5 and cries til the evo 3d is out*


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2;12919307*
> Could I have this wallpaper please?


I have it on flickr, link in sig


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x;12929678*
> This thread makes me sad. Some of the homescreens are terrible, some people are hipsters, and like 5 people have some style. Personal preference though..


Examples?


----------



## Acroma

Galaxy SMesmerize 2.2 froyo.


----------



## srsparky32

revamped my previous (bland) honeycomb theme i got from xda (reference link a few pages back)

wallpaper's from flikie HD wallpapers app

minimalistic text for the words.


----------



## Decade

Honeycomb theme on Cyanogenmod 6. Motorola Droid.

Pretty self explanatory, background was made by my girlfriend for me.


----------



## Simca

light beams flow up and down the high way like cars speeding by. It's a live wallpaper.


----------



## Shadowclock




----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s-x;12929678*
> edited comment


No reason for comments like that. Discourages posting. If that's really all you have to say, might as well not hit the post button.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12942514*
> No reason for comments like that. Discourages posting. If that's really all you have to say, might as well not hit the post button.


This. i mean some of what ive seen wouldnt necessarily be my personal choice for a homescreen, but thats the beauty of android--personalization and customization.


----------



## gamenahd

Droid 2 running Android 2.3.3


----------



## kga92

More changes


----------



## Simca

Post 500.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92;12961823*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More changes


This is awesome, can you post the Widgets/skins/launcher dock and that wallpaper you used? I really like this look.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12963524*
> Post 500.


This reminds me I have yet to try out the gingerbread variant of MIUI.

I think I need 2 android phones, one to mess around with and one that stays on one rom.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan;12964302*
> This is awesome, can you post the Widgets/skins/launcher dock and that wallpaper you used? I really like this look.


-Widgetlocker lockscreen with WP7 style slider
-Clock is beautiful widgets (weather is also BW) with Honeycomb skin
-LUCID theme for Oxygenmod from this thread
-Circle battery widget
-Wallpaper
-These icons
-Launcher is Golauncher EX
-Extended controls widget for wifi/flashlight/sound toggle

EDIT:
OFF-T
What do you guys think about this, such a sweet deal, maybe I should pre order.


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## stumped

Bionix-V 1.3.1 running Erebos theme


----------



## MosIncredible

Simple...


----------



## PinkPenguin

Running JVK (2.3.3) on I9000


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Droid X With Darkslide 4.2 I like things simple
Clear Lockscreen









Home with Minimalist Black ADW theme









This is how I usually keep my phone though when not showing it off. ADW Faded theme


----------



## MadCatMk2




----------



## NuclearCrap

3 screens from left to right:


----------



## Demented

Lockscreen:










Homescreen:


----------



## RewBicks

Cliched, but I still like it.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;12935566*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light beams flow up and down the high way like cars speeding by. It's a live wallpaper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RewBicks;13018734*
> Cliched, but I still like it.


Haha, you have the live wallpaper I used.


----------



## jetpuck73




----------



## Dickinson




----------



## xoulu

heres mines

Lock Screen









Main Screen









Left Screen









Right Screen









Right Screen 2


----------



## phantomgrave




----------



## PCSarge

i cant even find a way to root my HTC hero >.>


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge;13083948*
> i cant even find a way to root my HTC hero >.>


http://unrevoked.com/


----------



## RewBicks

Lock example:



Homes:


----------



## Flux

A few screens of my new SGS, running stock Gingerbread 2.3.3 unrooted. Rooted.

Circle Battery: Battery stats
Calendr: Appointments
Minimalistic Text: Clock, weather, date
Launcher Pro: Dock, No icon labels
Icons: Minimum Icons for Bettercut
Bettercut: Shortcuts
Wall: Domo Kun Destructor


----------



## srsparky32




----------



## crkrr

wow nice home screen! could you share what folder widget your using on your right screen? thanks!


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

What app are you guys using to take pics of your home screens?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlAwLeSS_666;13149821*
> What app are you guys using to take pics of your home screens?


I use screenshot. Just make sure you tick the box to invert colors or it will look weird.


----------



## GOTFrog

I use shoot me, its great jyst start app hide it shske phone and you have your screenshot, phone needs to be rooted for those to work. Also for home screen screnshot press and hold back key and press home key, wirks on Galaxu phones not sure bout the rest.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jjsoviet

Doing a Windows Phone 7 copy lol


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

First post, uploaded them to a site just to show them, but when I posted them on the site itself the page was huge, so I decided to do it this way.


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

Second post.


----------



## Acroma

Sent from my Galaxy S Mesmerize using sFc 6lock rom


----------



## [email protected]

Not a phone, but yeah... You get the point.


----------



## jjsoviet

^ DAT HONEYCOMB

Is your Xoom the 3G, or WiFi version?


----------



## [email protected]

WiFi. Didn't get the 3G because I can just tether with my Droid via Bluetooth.


----------



## Acroma




----------



## error10

Just put CM 7.0.2 on my Droid. Tasty Gingerbread!


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Heres mine on my Evo. Nothing too fancy


----------



## LastBucsfan

Here's my DROID X, rooted Froyo 2.2. On the home screen here I have GO Launcher EX with Classic Theme, with Beautiful Widgets clock and weather at top. The wallpaper is animated.


----------



## Geemaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma;13223749*
> picture


Le Gasp! Where did you get that background?


----------



## LastBucsfan

Would I have to install a custom ROM to change my notification bar appearance?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan;13348110*
> Would I have to install a custom ROM to change my notification bar appearance?


I think you can do some stuff with Metamorph, but you need root access at the very least.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;13349124*
> I think you can do some stuff with Metamorph, but you need root access at the very least.


I have root access.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan;13348110*
> Would I have to install a custom ROM to change my notification bar appearance?


Liberty 2.0 For the X has an option in the toolbox to change the banner the easiest way.

Or heres a guide for yah Easy Banner change


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


Would I have to install a custom ROM to change my notification bar appearance?


It's going to change to white-on-black with Gingerbread anyway.


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


Would I have to install a custom ROM to change my notification bar appearance?


no, status bar, notification bar and a bunch of other stuff is located at /system/framework/frameworkres.apk

you can swap out images and colors in frameworkres.apk, but you have to know how to work with .9.png's before hand.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!*


Liberty 2.0 For the X has an option in the toolbox to change the banner the easiest way.

Or heres a guide for yah Easy Banner change


Thank you for the info, not sure if I'm quite ready to try all that though. I'm still a little new to Android.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


It's going to change to white-on-black with Gingerbread anyway.


Can I even get the Gingerbread OTA when I'm rooted?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


Can I even get the Gingerbread OTA when I'm rooted?


Yes or no. I haven't run an OTA anything in ... gawd, I can't remember how long. But from what I recall, the usual process is unroot, OTA update, and reroot. Do some research before you attempt an OTA update on a rooted phone, as the update might include something nasty from Motorola that is intended to further prevent the phone from being rooted.


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LastBucsfan*


Thank you for the info, not sure if I'm quite ready to try all that though. I'm still a little new to Android.

Can I even get the Gingerbread OTA when I'm rooted?


 I wouldn't do the ota to gingerbread on the X for a few weeks at least. Ota GB hasn't been rooted yet as far as I know and theyve implemented data tracking in GB so free wifi tethering doesn't work and if you do get it working its being tracked. Froyo is still the safest bet currently for anything..Imo


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yes or no. I haven't run an OTA anything in ... gawd, I can't remember how long. But from what I recall, the usual process is unroot, OTA update, and reroot. Do some research before you attempt an OTA update on a rooted phone, as the update might include something nasty from Motorola that is intended to further prevent the phone from being rooted.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!*


I wouldn't do the ota to gingerbread on the X for a few weeks at least. Ota GB hasn't been rooted yet as far as I know and they have made it to where if you tether your alot more likely to get caught. Froyo is still the safest bet currently


Well I definitely don't want GB before it can be rooted. I'm assuming there's rooted GB ROMs available then?

I couldn't ever get the wireless tether to work anyways, even being rooted. I can get PDANet to work with Windows 32-bit, but not 64-bit.


----------



## Playapplepie

How do you take a screen capture on the Android?


----------



## Rayzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*


How do you take a screen capture on the Android?


Root your phone and install "PicMe" or "ShootMe" from the Market.


----------



## Playapplepie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer*


Root your phone and install "PicMe" or "ShootMe" from the Market.


What is "Root"?


----------



## zhylun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Playapplepie*


What is "Root"?



http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=456


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Darkslide 4.2 
Adw launcher with bbt black theme
Wave live wallpaper
Audiomanager widget
Attachment 208530

Lastbucfan sent you a pm


----------



## LastBucsfan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rayzer*


Root your phone and install "PicMe" or "ShootMe" from the Market.


You can also download and install Android SDK here and run DDMS to take a screen shot. To run Android SDK you will also need Java SE JDK.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ashpd=win!!*


Lastbucfan sent you a pm


Thank you.


----------



## frankth3frizz

This..









Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## r34p3rex

Nothing special


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13356717*
> Nothing special


jelly.jpg


----------



## Acroma




----------



## adizz

Here's mine!


----------



## phantomgrave

MIUI 1.4.29


----------



## Acroma

Sent from my Galaxy S Mesmerize using sFc 6lock rom


----------



## Seventh Badger

Samsung Galaxy S Captivate
Android 2.2


----------



## MadCatMk2




----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Small update to my homescreen.


----------



## WCGuru

heres mine, running gingerbread 2.3.3, *****'s rom 10RC6


----------



## jackeyjoe

Time to post my updated one, still gotta find a suitable wallpaper though. Shall stay cyanogen until I find it


----------



## Shadowclock




----------



## adizz

Here's mine!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


*snipped*


Your white icons. I want them.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Your white icons. I want them.


adw and minimalist theme icons


----------



## Blueduck3285

Old pics



















DX tapa tapa


----------



## Oupavoc

theres some very nice themes


----------



## Nausicaa

Colours are warped for some reason, oh well.


----------



## Simca




----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Liberty 2.0.1

Adw with y0rks red theme
Banner
Clocked
Screen shatter for second screencap

View attachment 212252


View attachment 212255


----------



## Demented

Running MIUI with MIUI Weather:










Probably checking out CoreDroid tonight...heh I love flashing roms...


----------



## jjsoviet

DAT HONEYCOMB


----------



## Higgins

I played with a Xoom the other day at Best Buy, and i was stunned at how different/awesome honeycomb is. Absolutely loved it. Wish i had a few extra hundred dollars to snag a Transformer.


----------



## Demented

Yup, I knew I was gonna flash CoreDroid tonight...

However, I did not think I would LOVE IT AS MUCH AS I DO!

Lockscreen









Homescreen









Notifications









Quick Settings (1)









Quick Settings (2)









Love IT!


----------



## pololance

Love my CoreDroid ROM, too:

lockscreen:









homescreen:









Tools widget:









Android widget:









I use AppsOrganizer for my widgets and Beautiful Widgets for the clock/weather.


----------



## adizz




----------



## Scrappy

I'm very abusive of my poor phone's battery.


----------



## Scrappy

/thread, yea I'm that awesome


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13747621*
> /thread, yea I'm that awesome


Not until I say so! I don't think I've posted this yet... my current setup is the same but a different slider and wallpaper.


----------



## Scrappy

For some reason my phone's screenshots looks really washed out.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;13747690*
> Not until I say so! I don't think I've posted this yet... my current setup is the same but a different slider and wallpaper.


How the heck do you see anything with that wallpaper? I mean, I know where my stuff is without really looking, but that just seems...I dunno...


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13747698*
> For some reason my phone's screenshots looks really washed out.


As do mine... maybe my monitor can't reproduce the colours (which would make sense). I need to switch to IPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;13747702*
> How the heck do you see anything with that wallpaper? I mean, I know where my stuff is without really looking, but that just seems...I dunno...


I could still read everything with no trouble... I dunno whats up with that. This is my current setup though:








I need to get away from stock CM wallpapers lol


----------



## stumped

here's my phone, running CM7.1 on vibrant, with the JAMT theme.


----------



## jjsoviet

JAMT white! I use the black version. :3


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;13747722*
> As do mine... maybe my monitor can't reproduce the colours (which would make sense). I need to switch to IPS.
> 
> I could still read everything with no trouble... I dunno whats up with that. This is my current setup though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get away from stock CM wallpapers lol


What clock is that?


----------



## jjsoviet

^ It's the Cowon D3 clock.

Market link


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


^ It's the Cowon D3 clock.

Market link


Ahh I knew it looked familiar







I almost bought a Cowon D3 until I got my hands on a dirt cheap vibrant


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol my android home is basic i like stuff nice and clean i dont use many widgets just weather and master cpu.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r34p3rex;13753008*
> Ahh I knew it looked familiar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost bought a Cowon D3 until I got my hands on a dirt cheap vibrant


I originally used tjam as my clock.... then I found this clock, seems to work with my theme better and is much easier to read







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf;13754497*
> lol my android home is basic i like stuff nice and clean i dont use many widgets just weather and master cpu.


Mine has everything I need on my home screen (except tapatalk), I'm very happy with my current set up. As you may or may not have noticed, there are no other homescreens (I have no need for them







)


----------



## Oupavoc

Where are you guys fining these cool themes and widgets. I got a transformer and want to personalise it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc;13755330*
> Where are you guys fining these cool themes and widgets. I got a transformer and want to personalise it.


Here is a list of mine from top to bottom:
-minimalistic text
-battstatt pro
-bobclockD3
-phantom music control

The launcher is launcher pro and the icons... I'm not sure but there are heaps around.

Oh yeah, get widget locker, it is well worth the money


----------



## MadCatMk2

Looks sharper on the phone really.


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Is that a custom CM7 theme? I like it.


----------



## 98uk

Simple:


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2;13758609*
> Looks sharper on the phone really.
> *snip*
> *snap*


Nice Touhou wallpaper.
I have those as 1920*1200, both the Remilia and Flandre one.

I need to root my Legend so I can make use of it better.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;13759592*
> ^ Is that a custom CM7 theme? I like it.


nope, it's a galaxy s rom, judging by the lockscreen.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;13759592*
> ^ Is that a custom CM7 theme? I like it.


That would be a GT-i9000 running Juwe's ROM, ADW launcher with HoneyComb theme and icons from the minimalist theme.
Oh and the Epic 4G lockscreen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;13759713*
> Nice Touhou wallpaper.
> I have those as 1920*1200, both the Remilia and Flandre one.
> 
> I need to root my Legend so I can make use of it better.


I knew you were going to reply, just not this fast.







Google, tineye and danbooru always help.


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh, I see. I like the black status bar and of course the SGS clock widget. Very nice.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


I knew you were going to reply, just not this fast.







Google, tineye and danbooru always help.


This is the first time I'm in this thread as far as I remember... well twice with this reply









Protip.
http://iqdb.org/


----------



## Sushimaster

Beautiful widgets.
Custom launcher icon.
Go launcher.
Go launcher bling theme for doc s icon.
Best wallpaper HD.
Motorola Atrix.


----------



## nathris

Default Sense 2.1 with 3.0 additions. I'm normally against vendor customizations, but Sense 2.1 is incredibly fluid and stable. Kicks the crap out of MIUI, Cyanogen Mod, and probably any other vendor mod. With a few exceptions (eg. the way it handles tabs) I firmly believe this should be the default UI for Ice Cream on every phone.


----------



## OfficerMac

Droid X running Liberty 2.0.7


----------



## austinb324

Lets see some DX with GB screenies! I need ideas for what I want to do.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Old pics



















DX tapa tapa


Can you please specifically tell us what theme and launcher and everything you are running and using? I would like to look it up and try it on my Motorola Droid.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Can you please specifically tell us what theme and launcher and everything you are running and using? I would like to look it up and try it on my Motorola Droid.


Lock screen looks like WidgetLocker, it's $3.


----------



## Higgins

Widgetlocket deletes all my widgets on every reboot, so i've stopped using it for the time being. The MIUI lock screen with the missed phone/text counters is all i really wanted widget locker for.


----------



## quakermaas




----------



## the.FBI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quakermaas;14015542*


What phone is that?


----------



## jjsoviet

^ Guessing it's a Galaxy S II? I remember that lockscreen clock somewhere.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Havnt done this in a while...



















Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14017634*
> ^ Guessing it's a Galaxy S II? I remember that lockscreen clock somewhere.


Correct







, Cognition 1.7 ROM & Launcher Pro.


----------



## jackeyjoe

I'd post mine but its a boring WP7 setup lol, and I have no internet. Out of interest, anybody know how to get the WP7 taskbar into android (as in everywhere)? I have it on launcher7 but its annoying that it doesn't carry over into any of the apps









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Widgetlocket deletes all my widgets on every reboot, so i've stopped using it for the time being. The MIUI lock screen with the missed phone/text counters is all i really wanted widget locker for.


I think it must be a bug with widgetlocker in gingerbread, I have been having the same problems... so annoying


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I'd post mine but its a boring WP7 setup lol, and I have no internet. Out of interest, anybody know how to get the WP7 taskbar into android (as in everywhere)? I have it on launcher7 but its annoying that it doesn't carry over into any of the apps









I think it must be a bug with widgetlocker in gingerbread, I have been having the same problems... so annoying










If possible, i'd love to have it. Trying to pull down the notification bar made me ditch it though. Looking nice was all it had going for it.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


What phone is that?


LOL were you asked to change your avatar? I remember seeing you in another thread and you said you'd let me know if a mod asked you to.


----------



## Jpope

Vibrant with nero v3. Much snappier than stock, best rom I have run on it since last july.








Love this feature









Everyone should listen to this song playing here at least once, quality entertainment and a good laugh









Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jpope*


Vibrant with nero v3. Much snappier than stock, best rom I have run on it since last july.
http://img861.imageshack.us/img861/9...0629084350.png

Love this feature
http://img864.imageshack.us/img864/2...629092025e.png

Everyone should listen to this song playing here at least once, quality entertainment and a good laugh
http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/8...0629091114.png

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


I must know how you change your phone options menu to have all that stuff. One of the things I miss coming from Apex 1.3 to GB .596 is the reboot option!

On a different note, is anyone else extremely satisfied with their DX after the GB update? I deodexed it and applied some mods and I feel like it is a new phone. At this point, there isnt a phone on the market that I would rather have and I have had the DX for a year! (4g is not available in my area) I dont even think I would upgrade to the DX2 if given one for free right now. My friend has one and with froyo on his, my DX runs 100x better.


----------



## Jpope

I love having the reboot option as well. It is built into the ROM , so unfortunately I can't tell you how to add it in. That's above my head, maybe someone else can tell you.


----------



## Miki

resized from 640x960 X3


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;14050112*
> resized from 640x960 X3


You're supposed to show your homescreen, not just the app drawer.. oh wait, I forgot that that's all you have.


----------



## jjsoviet

Hey look, an iPhone with a bunch of static icons in the grid. :3


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris;14050306*
> You're supposed to show your homescreen, not just the app drawer.. oh wait, I forgot that that's all you have.


How very perceptive of you, nathris. I sure wouldn't have recognized that the iPhone home screen has apps on it, if it wasn't for your unparalleled insight.

Although, having folders (and folder enhancer) makes for a nice experience, even if I can't have them fancy widgets you have that don't serve much purpose other than eye candy. ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14050327*
> Hey look, an iPhone with a bunch of static icons in the grid. :3


^__~


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;14050502*
> Although, having folders (and folder enhancer) makes for a nice experience, even if I can't have them fancy widgets you have that don't serve much purpose other than eye candy. ^_^


Try to read messages, email, Facebook statuses, calendar events, RSS feeds, and watch videos WITHOUT accessing their associated apps. Just try it.

Oh wait! You can't. :3





































The iPhone just works, Android does that and more.


----------



## Miki

Shaddup ya Baka! >_<


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Shaddup ya Baka! >_<


Aww, poor Miki...

Cheer yourself up by getting a good Android device next time. ^_^


----------



## Miki

Well, I'm still debating. I'm going second week of July... 

Edit: very vague, to get a new phone via At&t. XP


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Well, I'm still debating. I'm going second week of July... 

Edit: very vague, to get a new phone via At&t. XP


Get something with an unlocked bootloader and a decent developer base so you can find the perfect rom







. Oh yeah, and preferably GB or atleast the promise of an update.


----------



## Dee.

Trying out MIUI for the first time...


----------



## Jpope

I really like this, what phone?


----------



## Dee.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jpope*


I really like this, what phone?


Just an old hd2


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jpope*


I really like this, what phone?


Remember, some fantastic UI's are done by custom ROMs, like how MIUI perfectly blends the style of iOS and the functionality of Android. If I interpret the lockscreen correctly, one can drag the lock towards any of the icons (music, phone, camera, etc.) which would access the associated function or app.


----------



## gill

^^ True, I have the same type of thing. MIUI really is the best ROM ever...if only the devs would release the source then let the XDA devs get their hands on it!


----------



## nathris

Whoa did they fix the Miui lockscreen?

Swipe up to access the phone was the worst idea in the history of mobile phones. I stopped using it because I kept phantom dialing.


----------



## adizz

Here's mine -____-


----------



## MadCatMk2

Now with 145% more nyan cat.


----------



## jjsoviet

^ One-upping you on that, bro.










Yes, it does move.


----------



## sub50hz

CM7/clockr/LPP w/"Tron" icons


----------



## MotO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *austinb324*


On a different note, is anyone else extremely satisfied with their DX after the GB update? I deodexed it and applied some mods and I feel like it is a new phone. At this point, there isnt a phone on the market that I would rather have and I have had the DX for a year! (4g is not available in my area) I dont even think I would upgrade to the DX2 if given one for free right now. My friend has one and with froyo on his, my DX runs 100x better.


Ive only had my dx for almost 2 weeks and i love GB. I installed the prerooted leak and put liberty on it and its soo snappy. I have to rma it becuz its randomly hanging though


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

CM7 Beta on Droid X
CyanBread theme
ADW Launcher with Darkedge Blue theme
Google music Beta widget


----------



## Ash568




----------



## [email protected]

That's not even custom dude, that's just your default widget


----------



## nathris

Who needs apps anyway?


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14050812*
> Try to read messages, email, Facebook statuses, calendar events, RSS feeds, and watch videos WITHOUT accessing their associated apps. Just try it.
> 
> Oh wait! You can't. :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iPhone just works, Android does that and more.


where can i get that wallpaper? what device is this?


----------



## sub50hz

NC/Beautiful Widgets/LPP/Minimal Magic


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sterik01*


where can i get that wallpaper? what device is this?

















ASUS Eee Pad Transformer running on a custom ROM, overclocked to 1.4 GHz.

That wallpaper is part of Submicron's pack at DeviantArt. Get them here.


----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my Captivate using Tapatalk


----------



## AK-47

Mine is nothing fancy. If you seen the unity ROM rom then you seen mine
I haven't changed anything yet. definitely in the market for a theme

Lock screen








home screen


----------



## the.FBI

Lock









Home


















I like sense, haven't tried any other ROMs but I may look into cyanogen.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the.FBI;14188809*
> Lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like sense, haven't tried any other ROMs but I may look into cyanogen.


I srsly need this wallpaper and more like it. But mainly this one! Where did you get it?

Sent from my Motorola 8500X

Edit: Found it.


----------



## aChao

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


Home










i had the same one wallpaper









honeycomb theme



Samsung Fascinate


----------



## AMD_King

Samsung Vibrant running Bionix-v 1.3.1 w/ Dragon-v5.2 kernel @ 1.28GHz (21.468 MFLOPS)

Erebos Theme with Weather & Toggle widget


----------



## feteru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73;14183509*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Captivate using Tapatalk


Anyone know where I can get this wallpaper?

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feteru;14241170*
> Anyone know where I can get this wallpaper?
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


Here

Edit: It seems that the d/l links on that page are down. Luck for you, I downloaded both wallpaper packs a long time ago and they are sitting on my computer right now. Just tell me what resolution you want and I will upload it to this post.


----------



## goodwidp

Droid X running DarkslideX with Launcher Pro Plus


----------



## Miki

XD


----------



## confed

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ipod4ever

evo 3d temp rooted, oc 1.8ghz

i like my stuff clean so idk


----------



## Xyphyr

When I buy the Galaxy S II this month I will join the club.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


XD


























Why do you have a picture of a seal as a wallpaper?


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14255896*
> Why do you have a picture of a seal as a wallpaper?


hey at least it's not this seal


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Miki + all you others need the circle battery mod.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=724778

I like and use this set:


----------



## jjsoviet

That's okay, I'm good with my new setup.


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Why do you have a picture of a seal as a wallpaper?










Is this rhetorical question day/week? >_<

I like seals. Or, actually marine life in general. Look how cute he looks, it's like he's smiling at me. bahahaha

Anyway, I now have this as my wallpaper...

Lock screen 









homescreen (page 3)









Music (Page 4)









Um, I guess general stuff (page 4)









News, etc (page 1) 









Social networking, forums, etc (Page 2)


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Is this rhetorical question day/week? >_<

I like seals. Or, actually marine life in general. Look how cute he looks, it's like he's smiling at me. bahahaha


Oh, now I see.









Looks like you're using that Typoclock-like live wallpaper, nice job. Having PowerAMP, Pulse, Pandora and Engadget is awesome too. If you're interested in RSS feeds, consider getting Minimal Widget.


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Oh, now I see.









Looks like you're using that Typoclock-like live wallpaper, nice job. Having PowerAMP, Pulse, Pandora and Engadget is awesome too. If you're interested in RSS feeds, consider getting Minimal Widget.




















Hm, yeah I love the clock thingy, it looks far better on my actual phone vs the screen shots, but then again I'm sure that's the same with everyone. 

The widgets are so awesome. ^_^ I'll look into that Minimal widget as well. c:


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;14262136*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, yeah I love the clock thingy, it looks far better on my actual phone vs the screen shots, but then again I'm sure that's the same with everyone.
> 
> The widgets are so awesome. ^_^ I'll look into that Minimal widget as well. c:


Yup, it's the one on the right screen I have. Minimal Widget comes in 4x2, 4x3 and 4x4 but you can resize it on the fly. Also try out Go Weather and BattStatt.


----------



## Miki

I use WeatherBug Elite for weather, but I'll look into the other stuff you mentioned. c:


----------



## NrGx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;14262330*
> I use WeatherBug Elite for weather, but I'll look into the other stuff you mentioned. c:


I thought you moved to a Windows Phone Miki...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx;14267288*
> I thought you moved to a Windows Phone Miki...


Nope. AFAIK, Miki's big jump was from an iPhone to an Android phone.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14256554*
> Miki + all you others need the circle battery mod.


Luckily it was present in my BlaYo


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx;14267288*
> I thought you moved to a Windows Phone Miki...


I was debating between Android and Windows Phone, however I ultimately picked Android and decided to wait for Nokia this fall to release their Mangofied phones.

Or whenever they're released. The moment they are released I am planning to buy one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14267295*
> Nope. AFAIK, Miki's big jump was from an iPhone to an Android phone.


Yep. c:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!;14267370*
> Luckily it was present in my BlaYo
> -snip-


Oh, I do like that battery.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipod4ever;14253772*
> evo 3d temp rooted, oc 1.8ghz
> 
> i like my stuff clean so idk


Where can i get that wallpaper?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01;14271013*
> Where can i get that wallpaper?


Flip it
Crop it
Apply it









It's not the same but it's good for now until someone extracts the wallpaper.


----------



## austinb324

Ive posted before but its been a long time and things are way different now. Heres my Droid X running GB .596


----------



## codejunki

Stock Atrix.


----------



## 113802

Samsung Epic, clean and simple just how I like it! ACS did a great job porting the Meizu theme to the Epic.


----------



## pennjersey83

Hey guys. Which one do you think is nicer?

The city or the beach?


----------



## jackeyjoe

currently messing around with MIUI(MIUI-AU on the desire to be exact), I think it'll become my daily rom


----------



## AK-47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


currently messing around with MIUI(MIUI-AU on the desire to be exact), I think it'll become my daily rom










tried MIUI(MIUI-US for the glacier) last night. hated it
back to CM7.1RC1 with dark ginger theme


----------



## pennjersey83

Ok finally found a simple, functional home screen I am comfortable with. Running GoLauncher EX, The time is simi clock, the battery icon is beautiful widgets (one good apple), the weather is beautiful widgets (HD weather), the date is minimalist text (custom setup).

My other 6 screens are loaded up with widgets and apps.


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *goodwidp*


Droid X running DarkslideX with Launcher Pro Plus












Love this setup! Please post how you did this. I would like to try some of these.


----------



## Miki

Lock screen









Main Home screen (screen 3)










Bleh, looks better on my Nexus S. 

I have 5 screens total (excluding the lock screen), I may post the others later in this post. X3


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK-47*


tried MIUI(MIUI-US for the glacier) last night. hated it


The reasons I like it is because of the awesome theme manager, ease of use and simply being so damned fast. I didn't like MIUI pre-GB, now though... its pretty awesome









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Lock screen
*snip

Main Home screen (screen 3)

*snip

Bleh, looks better on my Nexus S. 

I have 5 screens total (excluding the lock screen), I may post the others later in this post. X3


I was expecting more customising from you miki, get onto it my good man


----------



## chrischoi

Lock Screen:









Home Screen:


----------



## Miki

I made some slight changes... (lock screen isn't changed)

main screen page 3











Spoiler: my other pages



Page 4 (Music stuff)










page 5 (random google junk, etc)










Page 2 (Social networking, etc)










Page 1 (News, etc)












Now you can see his eyes ^_^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14315882*
> The reasons I like it is because of the awesome theme manager, ease of use and simply being so damned fast. I didn't like MIUI pre-GB, now though... its pretty awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting more customising from you miki, get onto it my good man


I like the basic android look. ^_^ It's new to me, so until I'm bored of it I'm not chaning anything, ya baka. X3

But in seriousness, it's nice to know that when I'm bored I can make a lot of changes.









That's what's so great about Android. I'm thinking of starting another thread going over why Android is so great, especially for those who jail break their iPhone.


----------



## jjsoviet

I see Launcher Pro with Honeycomb ADW theme icons!









EDIT: Work in progress.


----------



## Miki

^ Aww, you noticed. ^_^

Yeah, I love the icons! But I think he means more indepth changes.. lock screen, status bar icons, etc.

Btw, I like yours too c:


----------



## wire

Are you guys making your own icons or are you finding them somewhere?


----------



## ACM

Wish Evo3D had a permanent Root already.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wire;14318782*
> Are you guys making your own icons or are you finding them somewhere?


In my case, I find them, I'm sure it's the same for everyone else. :thnking:

You can find most stuff in the Android Market.


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14317474*
> I see Launcher Pro with Honeycomb ADW theme icons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Work in progress.


What widgets are those? Looks pretty cool.


----------



## pennjersey83

After the Motorola Atrix Gingerbread update last night. Motorola is using a cyan and dark blue theme. Much better than the orange 2.2


----------



## Miki

^ running a lot smoother too? Nice wallpaper. c:

edit: I can't make my mind up on wallpapers O_O


----------



## runeazn

lol thats uhmm interesting ^_^
very intriguing the grey


----------



## Miki

On my phone the contrast is awesome, and the icons/Widgets pop out. The wallpaper also has a cool texture not as evident in the ss.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


On my phone the contrast is awesome, and the icons/Widgets pop out. The wallpaper also has a cool texture not as evident in the ss.


oh my monitor is looks like a greyish brown and looks like a very light cement texture to it. Maybe my monitor is just awesome.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


^ Aww, you noticed. ^_^

Yeah, I love the icons! But I think he means more indepth changes.. lock screen, status bar icons, etc.

Btw, I like yours too c:


Yeah, i do. I guess you'll get that bug in the next month or two









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adizz*


What widgets are those? Looks pretty cool.


Minimal Text Widget for the weather and battery indicator (pain to set up lol) while Make Your Own Clock widget for... the clock obviously. Even more of a pain to accurately edit. But hey, look at those results. :3

Font used is Zegoe UI, from the Zune HD.


----------



## thrasherht

My phone is running Cyanogen mod 7.1 RC1. With Honeygenmod for the theme, and I am using fancy widgets pro that I got from amazon for free. I also have swype which matches my theme. The theme of my phone is suppose to be razer. This is the logo that comes up instead of the white motorola M when the phone boots.








this use to be my old one.








This is my current one. I am about to reflash my phone, so it is probably going to change.


----------



## AK-47

Virtuous Unity 1.29.0 ROM
Dark HD theme
Superman Lockscreen mod
Circle battery mod

homescreen









Lockscreen with superman lockring


















might do 1 last mod for my icons and that's it. I'd officially be satisfied


----------



## adizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Minimal Text Widget for the weather and battery indicator (pain to set up lol) while Make Your Own Clock widget for... the clock obviously. Even more of a pain to accurately edit. But hey, look at those results. :3

Font used is Zegoe UI, from the Zune HD.


Thanks man, I guess I'll be spending sometime on Minimalistic Text.









Here's how mine currently looks.


----------



## Eagle1337

All of your home screens suck not enough little ponies.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


running a lot smoother too?


Yea the 2.3 update for the Atrix is very smooth. What I really like is the UI feels much more polished. They did a great job. The colors are very nice and the stock apps (calendar, tasks, music player, gallery, etc.) have been improved dramatically.


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Finally got around to doing some work on my Nexus S...

Lockscreen:










Homescreen:










Settings (for those unfamiliar with MIUI):


----------



## jackeyjoe

Which theme are you using for MIUI? It looks super cool


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14325793*
> Which theme are you using for MIUI? It looks super cool


Heh, thanks.

Main theme: http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?8464-THEME-MIUI-L1ghtr47z-Initial-release-ver-0.4-Based-on-0.7.15
Icons: http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=miui#/d349xft
Lockscreen: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15175951/Mela%20HD%20MIUI_v1_2.mtz
Launcher (dock): http://forums.miuiandroid.com/showthread.php?4743-Theme-MNMLd4rkr47z-Ver.4-for-MIUI-1.7.15-Dark-just-got-darker!!-FINAL

I think that covers it.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14321958*
> oh my monitor is looks like a greyish brown and looks like a very light cement texture to it. Maybe my monitor is just awesome.


Yes, but it just looks better on my phone. ^_~

I'm back using the android wall though. (From previous shot)

@ jackey, I wouldn't be too surprised. XD

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Calipso

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47;14323068*
> Virtuous Unity 1.29.0 ROM
> Dark HD theme
> Superman Lockscreen mod
> Circle battery mod
> 
> homescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockscreen with superman lockring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might do 1 last mod for my icons and that's it. I'd officially be satisfied


What part of Lynn are you from? I'm downtown.....and we've had rolling brownouts the last two nights.


----------



## Demented

I'm definitely thinking of giving MIUI another go tonight.

Been on CoreDroid 6.7 for a while now. Been taking so long for the next Sense 2 version (I don't like Sense 3, yet), I might just have to throw MIUI on tonight!


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14328180*
> I'm definitely thinking of giving MIUI another go tonight.
> 
> Been on CoreDroid 6.7 for a while now. Been taking so long for the next Sense 2 version (I don't like Sense 3, yet), I might just have to throw MIUI on tonight!


wow you have only used 43mb and that takes up 21% of your usage? wow. I have used 568mb and it is 27% of 2gb, but I have unlimited anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calipso;14328082*
> What part of Lynn are you from? I'm downtown.....and we've had rolling brownouts the last two nights.


Have not noticed any brownouts and I'm downtown too
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14328180*
> I'm definitely thinking of giving MIUI another go tonight.
> 
> Been on CoreDroid 6.7 for a while now. Been taking so long for the next Sense 2 version (I don't like Sense 3, yet), I might just have to throw MIUI on tonight!


I like what you have now better than MIUI. dunno what it is about MIUI but i dislike it. had it for like an hour and ditched it


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14328251*
> wow you have only used 43mb and that takes up 21% of your usage? wow. I have used 568mb and it is 27% of 2gb, but I have unlimited anyway, so it doesn't really matter.


Yeah, I have 200MB a month, but I hardly use data. I'm either at work or at home, both places I connect to Wi-Fi. Keeps the cell phone bill a little lower.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14328322*
> Yeah, I have 200MB a month, but I hardly use data. I'm either at work or at home, both places I connect to Wi-Fi. Keeps the cell phone bill a little lower.


wow that sucks. I have unlimited, and my program estimates that I will use about 5gb in a month.


----------



## d3310n

As you can see, I have the cursed update icon in the corner and I can't do anything to make it go awat







but yea I love this phone to death lg ally running velocity 1.1 and velocicomb pro theme.
Sent from my VELOCITIZED LG Ally


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennjersey83;14324903*
> Yea the 2.3 update for the Atrix is very smooth. What I really like is the UI feels much more polished. They did a great job. The colors are very nice and the stock apps (calendar, tasks, music player, gallery, etc.) have been improved dramatically.


Word, sounds cool for sure. Atrix is a sweet phone, I'm glad motorolla finally unlocked the thing. XD
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny;14325730*
> Finally got around to doing some work on my Nexus S...
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Homescreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Settings (for those unfamiliar with MIUI):
> 
> -snip-


 It looks just like a theme I had for my iPhone 4 called "matte nano HD" EDIT: Actually, I see it's Suave HD XD

Example of it in action (matte nano HD, but they're very similar so I'll keep this shot up):










Image Source
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14325793*
> Which theme are you using for MIUI? It looks super cool


You tell me I need to update my theme and you praise him for _that_? I've _been there done that_ with the iPhone (I had a _real_ one, not an android made to look like one btw). >_<

^___________~

In all seriousness, I do dig your theme, Kenny. I'm just given a bit of a hard to time because it's slightly amusing seeing Android users rave over old iPhone 4 themes.

If any of you ever think I'd do _that_ to my Nexus S, is the day I make my iPhone 4 as my main phone again. Not gonna happen. >_>

_Actually_, if I get really bored of the basic Android theme, I may eat my words later on when I find myself using themes liek that, bahahaa.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Lawl, so it is an iphone theme. Very sleek









As for you getting a lot of trouble for having an iphone, this forum is anti-apple, its sorta to be expected. I didnt mean to have double standards, i just said it looked pretty cool









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


 It looks just like a theme I had for my iPhone 4 called "matte nano HD" EDIT: Actually, I see it's Suave HD XD


Haha, we can emulate almost any phone interface, even the iPhone with the help of MIUI. That's what you expect from creative people making use of Android's flexibility.


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Lawl, so it is an iphone theme. Very sleek









As for you getting a lot of trouble for having an iphone, this forum is anti-apple, its sorta to be expected. I didnt mean to have double standards, i just said it looked pretty cool









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Yeah it is pretty sleek. c:

And I know, I don't take it to heart.









Ya baka! X3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Haha, we can emulate almost any phone interface, even the iPhone with the help of MIUI. That's what you expect from creative people making use of Android's flexibility.










You can do a lot of that with an iPhone, but I'm sure not nearly as easy or indepth.


----------



## wire

How do you guys take screenshots of your homescreens? I've tried googling this and I'm struggling at follow tutorials.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


Haha, we can emulate almost any phone interface, even the iPhone with the help of MIUI. That's what you expect from creative people making use of Android's flexibility.










if you wanted to emulate iphone why not just get an iphone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


How do you guys take screenshots of your homescreens? I've tried googling this and I'm struggling at follow tutorials.


app on the market called shoot me.
Or if you have a ROM with that feature built in like the one that i'm using


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK-47*


if you wanted to emulate iphone why not just get an iphone

app on the market called shoot me.
Or if you have a ROM with that feature built in like the one that i'm using


I do not have a rooted phone.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK-47*


if you wanted to emulate iphone why not just get an iphone


Because generally android phones are cheaper









Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I do not have a rooted phone.


I believe you can do it with ADB, still troublesome though


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I do not have a rooted phone.



Search the Market for "No root screenshot", download the app and follow the instructions. c:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AK-47*


if you wanted to emulate iphone why not just get an iphone



I thought this too, at first. But, I think that's the cool part about Android. You can have a "pretend" iPhone, and when you get bored of that, you can change it to whatever else you'd like, with ease. If he bought an iPhone, sure he can skin it to emulate Android (I've done it and posted a ss in here of it), but it's not as easy to do. XP

Although, I recommend staying away from Windows Phone 7 themes, complete jokes. No really. I lol at anyone that _really_ thinks they are in any way comparable to a real Windows Phone 7 device. Sorry, it's not. >_<

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Because generally android phones are cheaper









I believe you can do it with ADB, still troublesome though











Hm, not any more, the iPhone is priced the exact same (except the 32gb model is more). I think Android is just better, simply put.


----------



## Demented

Wow, MIUI has gotten much better since my last venture with it...I am liking.









Homescreen:









Lockscreen:


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14337262*
> 
> Lockscreen:


I always envy this lockscreen. Drag to the appropriate icon to initiate the associated action.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14337408*
> I always envy this lockscreen. Drag to the appropriate icon to initiate the associated action.


Yeah, I liked it too, until I realized you don't have any music controls with it.









Back to the default lockscreen.


----------



## Miki

@ jackey ...  (bag of skittles, anyone?)










iPhonedroid. >_>


----------



## jackeyjoe

Don't remind me of ze skittles









Looks nice though


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Don't remind me of ze skittles









Looks nice though










Are ya kidding meh? They're like mah favourites. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## thrasherht

what lockscreen is that? I want it.

anybody have some advice to kinda give my phone a rainmeter feel to it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


what lockscreen is that? I want it.

anybody have some advice to kinda give my phone a rainmeter feel to it.


MIUI according to his post although I haven't come across that particular lockscreen, looks epic









As for rainmeter, you mean like this?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


MIUI according to his post although I haven't come across that particular lockscreen, looks epic









As for rainmeter, you mean like this?


Yea sorta like that. I just want to replace all my icons with minimalistic ones, ones that are like all white.


----------



## Demented

Changed things up a but with MIUI:

Homescreen:









Folder:









Dialer:









I even found a Better Keyboard skin to match:









Notification Pulldown:









Lockscreen:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Shoot Me on my G2x just gives me black screenshots, I don't know what the deal is. I'm rooted, and Screenshot ER works but the free version adds annoying watermarks.


----------



## jackeyjoe

ok, I know that theme demented









@stealth try an application called screenshot, I prefer it over all the others


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14347984*
> Shoot Me on my G2x just gives me black screenshots, I don't know what the deal is. I'm rooted, and Screenshot ER works but the free version adds annoying watermarks.


Theres an app just called screenshot that i use. Free and no watermark.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14348017*
> ok, I know that theme demented
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @stealth try an application called screenshot, I prefer it over all the others


Yeah, it's 3DVIEW, and I love it.

I also used to use screenshot on my old Captivate, but since moving to the Inspire, I've been using ShootMe without issues.


----------



## FreekyGTi

*here is mine...mytouch 4g running Virtuous Unity Gingerbread w/sense 3.0*

edit added lock screen


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreekyGTi;14348180*
> *here is mine...mytouch 4g running Virtuous Unity Gingerbread w/sense 3.0*
> 
> edit added lock screen


double high 5 for unity and MT4G!!!!!!!


----------



## FreekyGTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47;14348504*
> double high 5 for unity and MT4G!!!!!!!


lol tis a bad arse rom and a good phone


----------



## Miki

I'm like addicted to this thread... I can't halp it though, all this fun customizing, I was so deprived before. :C

X3

Lock










Home


----------



## jackeyjoe

widgetlocker


----------



## Miki

Yeah, it's pretty cool. ^_^


----------



## sigpfx

It's basic - I like it plain though. I work in cellular communications for the state lottery and therefore I like to know what kind of quality of service we have in the area (wherever I may be) - hence the signal widget.

Motorola Atrix 4G (Unrooted) with official Gingerbread release:


----------



## jackeyjoe

What signal widget is that if you don't mind me asking? It'd fit in well with my miui theme


----------



## sigpfx

OpenSignal - free application on the Market


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sigpfx*


OpenSignal - free application on the Market










thank you, it seems its more than just a widget though haha


----------



## sigpfx

Oh, it is - but the application includes the widget. I can go a little more in depth I suppose =P

It also includes some other good functionality, like I said for my field of work - it has a GUI using google maps showing you where cell towers are around you. It also works for Wireless routers. Quite a nifty little application


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sigpfx;14350486*
> Oh, it is - but the application includes the widget. I can go a little more in depth I suppose =P
> 
> It also includes some other good functionality, like I said for my field of work - it has a GUI using google maps showing you where cell towers are around you. It also works for Wireless routers. Quite a nifty little application


That it does, I'll never use it to its fullest potential haha


----------



## Miki

Oooo I like. X3


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Home











My my my...

I need those icons. Now. :3


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


My my my...

I need those icons. Now. :3


I got it from the Market, LP New MIUI Icon Pack...

I made more adjustments 

Lockscreen










homepage, page 3









page 4









Page 5









Page 2









Page 1









I haven't even rooted yet, meheheeh so many great things still await me. X3


----------



## jjsoviet

Damn, now tell me what icon pack that one is!









Try out Ubermusic Beta 3. It's a smooth music app that is developed by Fede, the guy behind LauncherPro. It has support for skins (Metro, Zune, etc.) and has a nice minimalist widget.


----------



## Miki

I'll link you to the site later when I'm on my PC, and thanks. c:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333

Droid charge running gummycharged gbe 1.8, with adw launcher.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


I'll link you to the site later when I'm on my PC, and thanks. c:

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


No worries, I found the icon pack on the Market already. Thanks!


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Double posted by mistake, see below.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I ended up getting the new official GB update for the G2x and the power button + home button takes a screenshot again (stock, no app needed







) so here it is:

Launcher 7 (Some other stuff below these tiles like my gallery and calendar widget)









Ripple Lock


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14353290*
> No worries, I found the icon pack on the Market already. Thanks!


What's it called in the Market? Because it's not in the Market.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;14359307*
> What's it called in the Market? Because it's not in the Market.


I searched MIUI Icons, and I got both of them lol.


----------



## Special_K

Evo 4g, cyanogen 7 nightly, savaged zen 2.2.1, ADW launcher EX


----------



## stolid

I'd love to have something like that 2nd widget Special_K has. I have a rooted Samsung Captivate (AT&T's Galaxy S) with the stock 2.2. My widget is missing a button for data/3G.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stolid*


I'd love to have something like that 2nd widget Special_K has. I have a rooted Samsung Captivate (AT&T's Galaxy S) with the stock 2.2. My widget is missing a button for data/3G.


Try Widgetsoid.


----------



## Nburnes

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


Evo 4g, cyanogen 7 nightly, savaged zen 2.2.1, ADW launcher EX


Should definitely get rid of ATK.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nburnes;14360258*
> Should definitely get rid of ATK.


And out of the cm 7 nightlies!

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Special_K

explain why i need to get rid of atk and nightlies?


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*


I searched MIUI Icons, and I got both of them lol.










They're not MIUI icons though, they're from an old iPhone 4 theme. And they're not in the Market, post a screen shot of the ones you downloaded.

The ones I found are from here, all of my icons get skinned, and he continually works on it. (so far 987 icons completed) 

So far it's the most complete icon theme I have found.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Special_K*


explain why i need to get rid of atk and nightlies?


Atk messes with androids inner working, 7 nightlies have been superceded by 7.1 nightlies (and 7.1 beta).

One thing that is annying me about miui, the keyboard doesnt have autocorrect









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## AK-47

didn't know there were 7 nighlies and 7.1 nightlies
Thought they were just nighlies


----------



## Rayzer

If you've updated from a nightly released within the last couple of weeks, you're fine. I think he means "Cyanogenmod 7 Nightly" as in Cyanogenmod 7 as a whole and not CyanogenMod 7.0.0. The new nightlies are indeed for CyanogenMod 7.1.0 but most people just refer to them as "CyanogenMod 7" nightlies.

And if you don't already know, here's the CM7 Nighlies changelog:
http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/

It's nice to know what they're changing in between nightlies and if it's worth flashing or not.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Optimus V, CM7, android 2.3.4, 750mhz daily OC.
simple and clean and it works flawlessly.


----------



## Miki

^ I like, looks like mine stock. c:


----------



## Draggin

Blah..

Nice and simple. I eve like one of the stock wallpapers. hah.


----------



## eggs2see

Some of you guys have inspired me.

*Lockscreen*









*Homepage*


----------



## Miki

Ooo some nice looking themes. :3


----------



## jackeyjoe

I agree







Although there are a lot of people with ATK.... its bad for android peoples!


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


I agree







Although there are a lot of people with ATK.... its bad for android peoples!


While I don't see it as 'bad' for Android, it's just not needed. Android's own implementation of task killing is already good enough. Task killers just use more resources/battery.

Which brings me to another subject. What's everyone's opinion on programs like Juice Defender and whatnot?

I personally learned they really weren't helpful, especially after there were so many custom ROMs with OV/UV ability.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


While I don't see it as 'bad' for Android, it's just not needed. Android's own implementation of task killing is already good enough. Task killers just use more resources/battery.

Which brings me to another subject. What's everyone's opinion on programs like Juice Defender and whatnot?

I personally learned they really weren't helpful, especially after there were so many custom ROMs with OV/UV ability.


The screen and phone/wifi use tons more anyways, the difference they'd make would be almost negligible. Undervolting makes a much larger difference, although still nothing compared to turning off data/wifi or turning the brightness way down.


----------



## Schoat333

Some of you need to check your notifications


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Schoat333*


Some of you need to check your notifications










Lol ikr. I like to keep my notification bar clean.

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


The screen and phone/wifi use tons more anyways, the difference they'd make would be almost negligible. Undervolting makes a much larger difference, although still nothing compared to turning off data/wifi or turning the brightness way down.


I can't see my phone if I turn the brightness down, and undervolting can get me almost 11 hours now, and still have 67% left.

EDIT:

















Changed my clock. I think it looks even better, and will work with a larger variety of themes!


----------



## Miki

lock









homescreen


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


I can't see my phone if I turn the brightness down, and undervolting can get me almost 11 hours now, and still have 67% left.

EDIT:


















Damnit MIUI doesn't say when the screen was on.... anyways, if you take it out of standby heaps and use data lots(as I do) they'll consume about 90% of the power(I'll take a screenshot at the end of the day).


----------



## Nburnes

My Nook running CM7 nightlies (2.3.5)


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


Damnit MIUI doesn't say when the screen was on.... anyways, if you take it out of standby heaps and use data lots(as I do) they'll consume about 90% of the power(I'll take a screenshot at the end of the day).


Well, I don't really use my phone much. But undervolting assures me that my phone will have power when I need it. I also try to use very little data, preferring to use wifi as much as possible.

So I would guess with heavy usage, I might get 10-12 hours per charge. But as of now, I'm still going with over 23 hours and about 25% left.


----------



## mannyfc

CM7 on DroidX nightly build... runs greattttt


----------



## canoners

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Well, I don't really use my phone much. But undervolting assures me that my phone will have power when I need it. I also try to use very little data, preferring to use wifi as much as possible.

So I would guess with heavy usage, I might get 10-12 hours per charge. But as of now, I'm still going with over 23 hours and about 25% left.


That's a nice battery life. I can only go up to 8-10 hrs per charge.


----------



## sigpfx

I'm here with an update.

Alot of you I'm sure are familiar with the ATRIX 4G and it's connectivity, well, here goes















*P.S. - My thanks goes out to the XDA community on this one!*


----------



## Argorn5757

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

atrix 4g


----------



## Miki

XD

lock (still same)










Homescreen (changed)


----------



## thrasherht

here is my new look
Lock screen.








Home screen


----------



## jackeyjoe

Ok, here is my (semi)final setup for MIUI. I like it



































I really love MIUI's taskbar dropdown thing, I know its probably copied off sense 2.3 but meh









oh and back to the battery drain thing, my screen and wireless drains a crapload when I actually use it:


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Miki/Thrasher, what lock screens are those?


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Miki/Thrasher, what lock screens are those?


Mine is widget locker using the tron theme
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...0&postcount=19

Then the clock is just the text clock widget


----------



## snoogins

This thread was the reason I finally pulled the trigger on getting an android!


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Miki/Thrasher, what lock screens are those?


I got it from the same site Thrasher got his, except I don't remember the name of it or which page. XP

Anyway, more..


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Nice Miki, but widgets are kinda large IMO


----------



## retrogreq

Attachment 222277


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Nice Miki, but widgets are kinda large IMO










really? They are relatively small compared to other screen shots in this thread. Post yours for comparison.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


really? They are relatively small compared to other screen shots in this thread. Post yours for comparison.


They're tiny haha, I used to have massive widgets before I switched to MIUI... oh and random thing I read today, the makers of MIUI are releasing a phone!


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


They're tiny haha, I used to have massive widgets before I switched to MIUI... oh and random thing I read today, the makers of MIUI are releasing a phone!


Hm, I thought so too. XD

I'm curious about this phone. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## thrasherht

So I would love to see some of these screen shots on an amoled screen, they would look so beautiful. I am in love with the amoled screens.

I think my next phone will be either the droid charge, or whatever is out when I upgrade at the end of the year.

Oh I am going to find the slider that miki is using, so when I find it I will link it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Hm, I thought so too. XD

I'm curious about this phone. 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


And I quote from my favourite rom devs site:

Quote:



Specifications: 
CPU: Qualcomm 1.2GHz dual-core CPU, not before as rumored 1.5GHz
Display: 4-inch, 480Ã-854 resolution Sharp LCD screen
Touch Components: Taiwan TPK to produce the capacitive touch components
RAM: Unknown
ROM: Unknown
SD Card: unknown


If its reasonably cheap I think it might be a really nice phone


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


And I quote from my favourite rom devs site:

If its reasonably cheap I think it might be a really nice phone










This is good stuff...


----------



## thrasherht

found it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=11043581


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


really? They are relatively small compared to other screen shots in this thread. Post yours for comparison.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Luckily it was present in my BlaYo










Bing


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*


And I quote from my favourite rom devs site:

If its reasonably cheap I think it might be a really nice phone










I wonder if it'll be just a regular LCD... Anyway, sounds cool. Sharp has some amazing looking phones over in Japan that'll makes what we have a mockery.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


found it.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...php?p=11043581


Oh nice job.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Bing


I can tell you were trollin'. >_>


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

That image is old, I'm using small icons all over now so I wasn't actually trolling.
Why would I troll you anyway


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


That image is old, I'm using small icons all over now so I wasn't actually trolling.
Why would I troll you anyway










Ah, I see. Well, I like the widgets. :3


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Don't like them to much if you like using the SD in the PC without a wireless SD app though.
I like my SD to be quick when I mount it.


----------



## Simca




----------



## Miki

^ Pretty sweet.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


^ Pretty sweet.


That my friend is MIUI.


----------



## trojan92

* TripNMiUI*



fastest ROM yet, sliding the phone icon would take you to recent calls, and message to message, the lock obviously unlocks the phone


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14415883*
> That my friend is MIUI.


Oh yeah, I'm aware. c:

I am more into miminal themes and stuff but I can dig the creativity of other themes.


----------



## wire

Super random, but I'm rooting my Sensation as we speak.


----------



## Demented

I love MIUI and themes! Found a new love:

Homescreen:









Dialer:









Lockscreen:









Theme is NeonBT.


----------



## dubz




----------



## ImmortalKenny




----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny*












Nice, is that MIUI? If so, what theme/icons is it?


----------



## r34p3rex

SGS2 so far..


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Nice, is that MIUI? If so, what theme/icons is it?


Yes it's MIUI.









It's an iPhone theme called Round3. I just took the icons and made a MIUI theme out of it. I'd rather not redistribute it to others but it only took a few minutes to put together.

If you like icons like that, you might like this as well: http://www.iconpaper.org/category/iphone/themetouch/


----------



## Miki

lock










Homescreen


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Heh, I'm using that lockscreen wallpaper right now too.


----------



## riflepwnage

simple htc sense homescreen with some tweaks


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalKenny;14434365*
> Heh, I'm using that lockscreen wallpaper right now too.


That's because you have excellent taste.


----------



## jjsoviet

I can now multi-boot with BootManager! Running MIUI on the Desire HD like a boss.


----------



## Miki

^ awesome ! Dude I am so loving Android more and more. The thing I hated about my iPhone is the limitations on customzing. Or, you had to SSH and change system files to get it to look how you wanted. XP

Here's my homescreen, nothing really changed but my wall, my lock screen is same as before (my most recent post prior to this one)...










I know I keep changing things. X3


----------



## stumped

Lock screen









home "page"









Running CM7, w/ theme (retrodroid), and the PHNE/TEXT things are unread/missed phone widgets.


----------



## reflex99

eh, i just got the thing rooted/flashed a few days ago, it still needs some work.

Finally found a rom that doesn't need the MR2 radio







. I can have my delicious 4G, and eat it too.


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99;14445166*
> eh, i just got the thing rooted/flashed a few days ago, it still needs some work.
> 
> Finally found a rom that doesn't need the MR2 radio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I can have my delicious 4G, and eat it too.


You can't get 4G on MR2 radio? Is this why I'm only getting 5 mb/s 4g speeds? Its still 5+ times faster than 3g but its not what other people are getting.


----------



## reflex99

you can, but I don't know how to flash it....









worked on my lockscreen


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


You can't get 4G on MR2 radio? Is this why I'm only getting 5 mb/s 4g speeds? Its still 5+ times faster than 3g but its not what other people are getting.


Wait, what? 5 mbps is 5x faster than 3G? 

I get 5-6mbps speeds on 3G. O____________o

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## the.FBI

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Miki*


Wait, what? 5 mbps is 5x faster than 3G? 

I get 5-6mbps speeds on 3G. O____________o

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


4G speeds: 3.52mb/s down 2.65mb/s up.

3G speeds: 1.11mb/s down 0.70mb/s up.

Is this not what I should be getting?


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Lock screen









home "page"









Running CM7, w/ theme (retrodroid), and the PHNE/TEXT things are unread/missed phone widgets.


Background requested.


----------



## wire

Anyone know why my screenshots look like this?


----------



## Higgins

root?


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


root?


I'm rooted.


----------



## ACM

If Evo 3D owners didn't know a Perma-root is now out.


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *the.FBI*


4G speeds: 3.52mb/s down 2.65mb/s up.

3G speeds: 1.11mb/s down 0.70mb/s up.

Is this not what I should be getting?


Here's my results via 3G










I think your data is broken. XD

edt: I'm only kidding btw, to be honest, I think you're just in a bad coverage area. CDMA 3G speeds do suck, but you should be getting much faster speeds with 4G. It would seem that they are throttling you in that area.. or something.


----------



## reflex99

yo 4G is wack dawg, and i don't even have 4 bars










the ones with upload ~8, are on one server, and the ones >10 are on another.


----------



## MotO

My droid x back from RMA and running liberty 0.8 with GB theme. Under volted to hell of course.


----------



## cavallino

My transformer.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simca

I knew I would grow tired of that Jeans theme real fast. Here's my new theme and this one's likely to stay for a while.

Also, where you you get those nice cluttered drawing wallpapers from Miki? The hipster wallpapers. :3


----------



## adizz




----------



## h2on0

I Oh well can't figure out how post pics from my phone will have to try later from home. Sorry.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AK-47

Latest Virtuous Unity 1.31.0 had a few bugs so i decided to give MIUI another chance until the next Unity release 
Like the first time it annoyed me at first but I added go launcher EX and all of sudden I stopped hating it
There's was nothing iphone like about it and the icons weren't huge
And i got the app drawer back

Home screen









lockscreen









lockscreen pressed


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47;14500370*
> lockscreen pressed


Mind sharing which lockscreen that is? Is it Ripple?


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14507886*
> Mind sharing which lockscreen that is? Is it Ripple?


tried ripple felt it was too buggy/laggy and i think it was just 4 way
this lockscreen is 10-Way lockscreen by SiLeNcE28
found here in the MIUI lockscreen thread
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1134657
If you don't have MIUI then you can then use widget locker but it's mostly simple lockscreens
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=968613


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Yes Ripple was laggy, bugged, and limited to 4 apps.








I want it but don't want MIUI. Thanks though!

Edit: Hmmmm I may consider MIUI after all, there are a few really smooth running ROMs for my G2x.


----------



## reflex99

i like this one, i think i'll keep it for a while


----------



## Stealth Pyros

I used Launcher 7 for a while too, but then I remembered why I had an Android phone and went back to ADW Launcher. The widget functionality in Launcher 7 just isn't the same and having more than 6 shortcuts on the WP7 interface becomes a headache.


----------



## reflex99

I only ever use one widget, which is the power control one. And that works fine with launcher 7.


----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


I only ever use one widget, which is the power control one. And that works fine with launcher 7.


Launcher 7 is definitely fun to use, but only makes me want a real Windows Phone 7 phone, with Mango of course. X3

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## srsparky32

redid my phone's homescreen. still tweaking it.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Need an icon pack there sparky(not to mention opera being there twice haha), otherwise looking pretty good


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe;14586895*
> Need an icon pack there sparky(not to mention opera being there twice haha), otherwise looking pretty good


still tweaking


----------



## srsparky32

revised home screen. launcher logos still stock while i search for a good pack.



















second page of screen


----------



## crossfiredx2

Ah just ordered a Droid 3 and waiting for delivery. gotta love android.


----------



## refeek

MyTouch 4G with CM7 & LauncherProPlus. Minimalist white theme. Minimalisttext widget for clock/date/weather.


----------



## chrischoi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;14597204*
> revised home screen. launcher logos still stock while i search for a good pack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second page of screen


What font?


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## csm11

Anyone have any suggestions for a widget for the commodities market, like gold and crude oil? Stock android finance widget doesn't seem to like updating and tracking indexes besides the dow, s&p 500, and nasdaq.


----------



## Demented

Still with MIUI, and set up pretty much the same as before:


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrischoi;14615384*
> What font?


He is using the honeygen mod for cyanogenmod from the XDA website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14627715*
> I agree that if I have an Android phone the LAST thing I'd ever even consider doing is theming it like iOS, but that's just a MIUI ROM; either he likes that theme or he doesn't know about or hasn't yet set up a different theme.


Not true. I could like the look of ios, but hate everything else about it. So to get what I want, I get android for all the awesomeness, and then just make it look like iOS.

Kinda like taking a Chevy small block and throwing it in a jeep, you like the look of the Jeep but want the power of the chevy small block.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Good points thrasher, I wasn't flaming on you for using it but I don't want anything that represents iOS.







I am proud to be 99% anti-Apple; the only Apple product I own being an iPod and only because of its compatibility with my car radio's touch screen interface. I know, some of you may realize I've posted this same thing a hundred times; I just like posting it to explain why I still use an iShat. I do want to integrate a 10" Android tablet into my dash soon enough though.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14627561*
> I looks like MIUI, one of the BEST ROMs for Android. Sure, it has iOS theme and style, but the ROM is solid, and it's ability to theme makes it shine.
> 
> Still with MIUI, and set up pretty much the same as before:


I'm using MIUI too but screw the stock look. or some something that looks even more like iOS
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14627715*
> I agree that if I have an Android phone the LAST thing I'd ever even consider doing is theming it like iOS, but that's just a MIUI ROM; either he likes that theme or he doesn't know about or hasn't yet set up a different theme.


exactly
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14628016*
> Good points thrasher, I wasn't flaming on you for using it but I don't want anything that represents iOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud to be 99% anti-Apple; the only Apple product I own being an iPod and only because of its compatibility with my car radio's touch screen interface. I know, some of you may realize I've posted this same thing a hundred times; I just like posting it to explain why I still use an iShat. I do want to integrate a 10" Android tablet into my dash soon enough though.


Totally valid reason. I'd also get get an ipod because my TC came stock with iPod connector. Other than that I don't care for any other Apple products.

And to stay on topic kinda here's my MT4G running MIUI 1.8.12


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14628016*
> Good points thrasher, I wasn't flaming on you for using it but I don't want anything that represents iOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am proud to be 99% anti-Apple; the only Apple product I own being an iPod and only because of its compatibility with my car radio's touch screen interface. I know, some of you may realize I've posted this same thing a hundred times; I just like posting it to explain why I still use an iShat. I do want to integrate a 10" Android tablet into my dash soon enough though.


I know you weren't flaming, but I wanted to make sure you thought about it from a different perspective. I think the only good products apple has made are the Ipod classic, and the ipod nano 5th gen. They are simple and they just work, nothing fancy, and they are tough. My ipod nano 2nd gen survived the washing machine, and a glass of water, and my nano 5th gen, the one with the video camera, survived just being plain beat to hell.
But other then that I hate apple as well.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47;14628179*


*Shivers* Olivia Wilde. God I love her. I bet she truly is "wild."


----------



## Kieran

Here's mine. I'm running cyanogen mod 7 on my HTC Desire. It's increased my battery life loads but i wonder whether there are any ROM's that can increase my battery life more.

Lockscreen:









Homescreen:


----------



## Simca

Then you should see what her real last name is hahaha.

Also, you need to get opera mobile, not opera mini Sparky.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Kieran, try downloading "Battery Calibration" from the market. It's free. The correct process to using it is:

Charge your phone to 100%. Run the app, unplug your charger, and click the button, which will wipe your Android battery cache. Then, let your phone drain completely without ever plugging it in to charge. Drain it until it powers off, then try powering it back on to be sure it's fully drained. Once it's fully drained, plug it in, and leave it off until it's charged to 100%. Then, you're done and you should see a nice improvement. My G2x lasts me 26 hours now on one charge, and just over 30 if I leave 3G, 4G, and Wi-Fi off all day.


----------



## Kieran

Just downloaded it now, waiting for my phone to charge to 100%. Will be great if it makes a difference.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14627715*
> I agree that if I have an Android phone the LAST thing I'd ever even consider doing is theming it like iOS, but that's just a MIUI ROM; either he likes that theme or he doesn't know about or hasn't yet set up a different theme.


I think it's a legit iPhone screenie by looking at the resolution. It's 960x640, AKA Retina.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14628978*
> I think it's a legit iPhone screenie by looking at the resolution. It's 960x640, AKA Retina.


Lol you're right... just some dumb typical kiddy internet troll.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca;14628378*
> Then you should see what her real last name is hahaha.


LOL Cockburn
hope in a gooodway


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


I looks like MIUI, one of the BEST ROMs for Android. Sure, it has iOS theme and style, but the ROM is solid, and it's ability to theme makes it shine.

Still with MIUI, and set up pretty much the same as before:











Background?

I've had Launcher7 on my phone for a few months now. Only widget i miss is the news/weather one, but then again I don't use very many apps at all.


----------



## Sozin

Been awhile since I've posted here...


----------



## McDown

Nothing special here. Official GB 2.3.3.










Attachment 225112


----------



## MadCatMk2




----------



## killabytes

Ignore the fact that I'm on EDGE Network. I was in the parking garage at work.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Heres mine. There are buttons on my home screen,just gotta know where they are. And there is an unlock slider on my lockscreen, just gotta know where it is.
View attachment 225482


Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## MotO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


I do want to integrate a 10" Android tablet into my dash soon enough tho


You should pick up one of those $99 hp touchpads. Would be perfect for that. First thing I thought of when I saw them.


----------



## adizz

Here's mine, a bit of work still to be done.


----------



## jackeyjoe

I think I'm loving MIUI too much....


----------



## jjsoviet

Why does MIUI have to be too awesome? I prefer CM7 but all these screenies lure me into booting up MIUI again.


----------



## KillerBunnys122

HTC Desire HD with Android Revolution HD rom!


----------



## Water Cooled

Rowville, I live there too!


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled;14729014*
> Rowville, I live there too!


I actually live in Ferntree Gully.









Just close to Rowville so it thinks I'm there.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14728926*
> Why does MIUI have to be too awesome? I prefer CM7 but all these screenies lure me into booting up MIUI again.


Basically, take away the widgets and icons and you have MIUI how it came stock on my rom (MIUI-AU). I love it, tbh there isn't any reason to change it(Well, until I get bored of it







)


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122;14729056*
> I actually live in *Ferntree Gully*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just close to Rowville so it thinks I'm there.


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Lol!


----------



## jjsoviet

Gah, I'm forced to show my new homescreen :3


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros;14629024*
> Lol you're right... just some dumb typical kiddy internet troll.


But... *sniffle* I posted iPhone 4 SS before in here. :C


----------



## Water Cooled

Lol at the FernGully.









Also, how does this work. How do I get MIUI on the HTC Legend, or how do I add roms or what ever they are called to make them look awesome? I'm bored with HTC Sense.









Oh, and how do I get a screenshot of my homescreen?


----------



## reflex99

you need superuser/root access to use programs that allow you to take screenshots


----------



## Water Cooled

Oh, thanks; know anything about the other question?


----------



## Demented

I like that MIUI has it where you can press Menu and Volume Down to take a screenie.


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled;14737656*
> Oh, thanks; know anything about the other question?


If you want to root your phone and load custom ROMs onto it then head over to XDA Developers or the Cyanogenmod wiki.


----------



## reflex99

my particular rom has a built in screenshot function too....


----------



## Water Cooled

Ok, I'll look into it.


----------



## Water Cooled

I would really like some good places to get a tutorial on how to root my Legend? It's hard to understand.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Water Cooled;14738568*
> I would really like some good places to get a tutorial on how to root my Legend? It's hard to understand.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=593

Great forums with tons of info, roms, hints, tips, and tricks! And that link is just for YOUR device...they have most, if not all, devices covered.


----------



## sintricate

anyone know where I could get shootme from? Can't find it on the market anymore...


----------



## Demented

You can try Screenshot. That is on the market.


----------



## sintricate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented;14738658*
> You can try Screenshot. That is on the market.


Thanks


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;14737237*
> But... *sniffle* I posted iPhone 4 SS before in here. :C


Lol you did, but not in the same "effort" as I thought that guy did. I think he had already posted another in here in attempt to "sabotage" the thread.

Edit: My apologies to ZealotKi11er for assuming he was an iPhoner trolling the thread, it seems he does in fact have an Android. I remember there being some idiot early into the thread that was posting iPhone screenshots in attempt to piss us off. I just tried looking back to find the post but it apparently was deleted, I remember reporting it because it was a pretty trollbait post.

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phones-smartphones-pocket-pcs/800426-show-your-android-home-screen-20.html#post11228261
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki;12124811*


I'd take photographs and videos of this and send it to Apple, telling them that Android is much more pleasing to use than iOS.







Also, I would have used ADW Launcher on that with the 5 shortcut option, removed the app drawer button from the bottom-center of the screen since the physical button performs the same function, and replaced it with an extra shortcut for some other app. Something like this:


----------



## reflex99

what sad excuse of a phone only runs 384MHz when on like that?


----------



## Schoat333

Samsung Droid Charge. Runing GummyCharged ROM, and Murdercharged theme.









Overclocked to 1300mhz quadrant score. (Lagfix enabled)


----------



## ChronoBodi

heres mine, the wallpaper is my own picture from my DSLR.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChronoBodi;14797981*
> heres mine, the wallpaper is my own picture from my DSLR.


Doesn't all those notification things bother you? Even 1 notification bothers me, I have to clear it everytime xD

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## ChronoBodi

not really, they're from a virus scanner, Juicedefender, Wavelauncher, and some of those apps do not have the option to take off the notifications. I don't mind though.


----------



## Higgins

Got a hold of an EVO for my girlfriend and slapped MIUI on it. Basic setup or i'd post it up.


----------



## h2on0

My dialer.


----------



## ChronoBodi

what app to get that dialer? and what ROM you use?


----------



## h2on0

Liberty gb .09
Gingercombed juiced theme
And celtic garamond font

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nascasho

First time coming from iOS since the first gen iPhone and I gotta say now... I hate my iPhone lol.

*Samsung Infuse 4G
*


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nascasho;14820917*
> First time coming from iOS since the first gen iPhone and I gotta say now... I hate my iPhone lol.


I used to run MIUI but couldn't get the battery life I wanted out of it. I'm currently on CM7 on the Droid X but I have a Thunderbolt coming that I bought off ebay.









PS... I can score over 2300 in Quadrant.


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17;14846563*
> I used to run MIUI but couldn't get the battery life I wanted out of it. I'm currently on CM7 on the Droid X but I have a Thunderbolt coming that I bought off ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS... I can score over 2300 in Quadrant.


Hows battery life on cm7? Im on liberty 0.8 on my DX and thought about switching but everything ive read says cm7 is bad on battery. I get really good battery on liberty.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO;14846961*
> Hows battery life on cm7? Im on liberty 0.8 on my DX and thought about switching but everything ive read says cm7 is bad on battery. I get really good battery on liberty.


Honestly, it's not too bad. I tried it in the past (around nightly 60 I think) and it was pretty bad. It's not as good as the stock Motoblur Gingerbread rom though because it lacks those power-saving features like turning off data after (for example) 45 minutes of not using the phone or disabling synching between 1am and 6am.

Tether wasn't working for me in the latest .602 gingerbread, it just kept redirecting me to Verizon and they tried to get me to subscribe to their tethering plan but on CM7 it actually lets me tether.


----------



## E_man

I saw this elsewhere today (not my idea, but my homescreen)

The little number is battery life.


----------



## Mattyd893

Don't really have time to look through this entire thread but.... used to have a clock widget with the image in my avatar... Lost it when I upgraded my phone and can't find it again...

Anyone know where I can get it... it's a useful tool in my never ending abuse of cr'apple users!


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *e_man*


i saw this elsewhere today (not my idea, but my homescreen)

the little number is battery life.


Dat Aperture


----------



## hammerhead300




----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;14850654*
> I saw this elsewhere today (not my idea, but my homescreen)
> 
> The little number is battery life.


Looks awesome, but that would be quite the battery killer with all that white.


----------



## tombug

Personally I think miui has much better battery life on the dx them cm7, at least for me anyway.


----------



## zephiK

Nothing really special. CyanogenMod 7.1 Kang, Nexus S


----------



## [email protected]

Does anyone have Droid Bionic? I would like to see someone post it.


----------



## MotO

Just switched from liberty to cm7 gb and omg is it nice. I now see why everybody loves cm7 so much. Not as good as battery life as liberty but I havent undervolted yet.


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

My current setup on my X10 running ZMOD CM7.

Widgets:

Left screen: Power Amp
Middle screen: Beautiful Widgets
Right screen: Folder Organizer


----------



## Demented

Finally giving Android Revolution HD a go. Pretty nice! The folders are Application Folders Pro, a really awesome folder/organizer app that only costs $1.50.

I think the PowerAMP widget looks better transparent, than a glowing black, which doesn't really fit with my scheme.










Or how about this background?


----------



## OfficerMac

Here is my new bionic, haven't done much yet other than rooted it. Messed with LCD density but camera didn't work when I changed it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfficerMac;14916994*
> Here is my new bionic, haven't done much yet other than rooted it. Messed with LCD density but camera didn't work when I changed it
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


why would you change the LCD density?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht;14920744*
> why would you change the LCD density?


To be able to cram more stuff in the screen. Many people do it.


----------



## frankth3frizz

HomeScreen









I cant find Icons I like for my dock but there are transparent icons on the homescreen.


----------



## Demented

Android Revolution on Inspire 4G - Very nice and stable GB 2.3.5 Sense 3.0
Application Folder Pro for the folders - Make all sorts of folders, and then you can even nest them...I love it...heh


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Can't do much with Launcher Pro, but atleast it's better than the default launcher that came with my IT.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388;14927836*
> Can't do much with Launcher Pro, but atleast it's better than the default launcher that came with my IT.


Oh, you WILL do much on LauncherPro. Here's mine for reference:


----------



## frankth3frizz

I feel like adw is a lot easier to work with than launcher pro.

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2;14922216*
> To be able to cram more stuff in the screen. Many people do it.


I think he means change the icon grid density. Because changing the LCD density would be pushing the display past its native res, which would make it look horrible, and not allow for anymore icons then a lower res, since android is set to a stock of 4 up and 4 across.


----------



## ACARDINAL




----------



## MotO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*


I feel like adw is a lot easier to work with than launcher pro.

Sent from my HTC Vision


Idk why people are still using adw and launcher pro? Go launcher is way better and smoother than both of them and has tons of themes.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I think he means change the icon grid density. Because changing the LCD density would be pushing the display past its native res, which would make it look horrible, and not allow for anymore icons then a lower res, since android is set to a stock of 4 up and 4 across.


Well I've changed the LCD density. Looks sharp no matter what you set it to. On my SGS at least. It doesn't matter what the stock launcher allows when one is not using it.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MotO*


Idk why people are still using adw and launcher pro? Go launcher is way better and smoother than both of them and has tons of themes.


My adw is smooth. Idk. But I never actually tried go launcher. Maybe I'll give it a go when I change roms.

Sent from my Casio Calculator


----------



## ACM

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*


Can't do much with Launcher Pro, but atleast it's better than the default launcher that came with my IT.


I suggest checking out GoLauncher.


----------



## Malcolm

LG Optimus V with 2.2.1 and Bumblebee ROM. Still waiting for LG to release official Gingerbread for it.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14927854*
> Oh, you WILL do much on LauncherPro. Here's mine for reference:


Where can I get that background?


----------



## jjsoviet

It's something I found on the Zedge app, I'm sure you know it. The wallpaper is called Pixel Pattern Dark.


----------



## MadCatMk2

After quite a long time of sticking to a minimalistic black and white.


----------



## Hartk1213

here is my samsung captivate


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MotO*


Idk why people are still using adw and launcher pro? Go launcher is way better and smoother than both of them and has tons of themes.


I still use LauncherPro because it runs like lightning on my X10. It's much quicker than ADW and GoLauncher for me.


----------



## ElectroManiac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*











After quite a long time of sticking to a minimalistic black and white.


I liked your wallpaper, where can I get it?


----------



## frankth3frizz

I just tried go launcher and its not bad. Not that great either,I still feel like adw has a lot more customizations.

Sent from my Casio Calculator


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;14940899*
> I just tried go launcher and its not bad. Not that great either,I still feel like adw has a lot more customizations.
> Sent from my Casio Calculator


Same here, not to mention adw uses a fair algorithm on icon distribution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroManiac;14940455*
> I liked your wallpaper, where can I get it?


*White* background :


Spoiler: NSFW



http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/955814/argyle_legwear-cat-censored-convenient_censoring-c


*Black* background (couple of mins in gimp) :
http://ompldr.org/vYWQzZw


----------



## MotO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtickner1;14940064*
> I still use LauncherPro because it runs like lightning on my X10. It's much quicker than ADW and GoLauncher for me.


Weird. Must be different on different phones because its way smoother on my DX than ADW or launcher pro. My only problem is it gets easily confused when undocking and likes to open random programs instead of going home.


----------



## reflex99

now that I know about go launcher, I makes the pretties.


----------



## hfcobra

Wow! These homescreens look so cool! I am torn between the Nexus Prime and the HTC Vigor for my first phone and I plan on rooting it of course. This thread is really getting me excited!









Not sure which to pick but I am leaning towards the Prime for the better display and most likely longer battery life....plus the huge amount of customization for stock android compared to Sense.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


Wow! These homescreens look so cool! I am torn between the Nexus Prime and the HTC Vigor for my first phone and I plan on rooting it of course. This thread is really getting me excited!









Not sure which to pick but I am leaning towards the Prime for the better display and most likely longer battery life....plus the huge amount of customization for stock android compared to Sense.


as long as people build non-sense roms, sense is not something i would base your decision on.

My phone (see above) is an HTC thunderbolt, which comes stock with Sense 2.0, but as you can see, i no longer have anything to do with sense.

that said, i still think the Prime will be the best phone for a while.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


as long as people build non-sense roms, sense is not something i would base your decision on.

My phone (see above) is an HTC thunderbolt, which comes stock with Sense 2.0, but as you can see, i no longer have anything to do with sense.

that said, i still think the Prime will be the best phone for a while.


Why would you say that the Prime will be better than the Vigor? Also, how would having a phone with ICS matter when rooting? Would I have to wait for someone to make a ROM for the new OS or could I just install an older one?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


Why would you say that the Prime will be better than the Vigor? Also, how would having a phone with ICS matter when rooting? Would I have to wait for someone to make a ROM for the new OS or could I just install an older one?


ROM support is completely dependent on the phone. You cannot just use an older one from a different phone.

Since the Prime is a "google phone" it will probably get a ton of support, so i wouldn't really worry too much about developer support.

ICS will probably slow down devs a bit since it is a whole new OS they have to figure out.

And i wouldn't really worry about getting root, since stock android is pretty much the best you can get anyways. Unless you plan to need any apps that NEED superuser access.


----------



## DF is BUSY

not true cm, just a theme


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


ROM support is completely dependent on the phone. You cannot just use an older one from a different phone.

Since the Prime is a "google phone" it will probably get a ton of support, so i wouldn't really worry too much about developer support.

ICS will probably slow down devs a bit since it is a whole new OS they have to figure out.

And i wouldn't really worry about getting root, since stock android is pretty much the best you can get anyways. Unless you plan to need any apps that NEED superuser access.


Alright, well how about the theme in the OP? How would I get my phone to look like that without rooting? Is it possible at all? I do plan to undervolt for better battery life and I was going to do it for the special lock screen that the OP has as well. I am not sure if you can do that without rooting though; I literally know nothing about all of this.


----------



## reflex99

The first page is just using laucher pro, a couple widgets, and what looks like an icon pack

the second picture is using widget locker.

none of these require root. I wouldn't really worry about the prime getting root. It is almost certain that it will being a dev phone and all.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


The first page is just using laucher pro, a couple widgets, and what looks like an icon pack

the second picture is using widget locker.

none of these require root. I wouldn't really worry about the prime getting root. It is almost certain that it will being a dev phone and all.


Well what is there to learn about all this? What is launcher pro? What else does things like launcher pro? How do I increase performance for the latency of the phone (I heard the Thunderbolt has some latency issues)?

EDIT: I am sorry for all the questions but I dont know anything about all this stuff since I have never owned a smartphone before but I am ready to jump right into it!


----------



## Malcolm

Finally found a Gingerbread ROM that I liked


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Looks awesome, but that would be quite the battery killer with all that white.


Hardly. If you have an LCD, it makes no difference, if you have an AMOLED, it's pretty minor.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thrasherht*


I think he means change the icon grid density. Because changing the LCD density would be pushing the display past its native res, which would make it look horrible, and not allow for anymore icons then a lower res, since android is set to a stock of 4 up and 4 across.


no, you can change the LCD density without changing the output resolution. It's like making things smaller in windows.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MotO*


Idk why people are still using adw and launcher pro? Go launcher is way better and smoother than both of them and has tons of themes.


Go launcher is jittery for me. ADW is butter.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hfcobra*


Wow! These homescreens look so cool! I am torn between the Nexus Prime and the HTC Vigor for my first phone and I plan on rooting it of course. This thread is really getting me excited!









Not sure which to pick but I am leaning towards the Prime for the better display and most likely longer battery life....plus the huge amount of customization for stock android compared to Sense.


I'd go with the prime. I'm always regretting I didn't pick up a nexus.


----------



## ph10m

Nothing fancy, but I like the simplicity of it, just containing the stuff I need.


----------



## frankth3frizz

So I'm bored with Go Launcher, any1 else got suggestions for me? Like actual cool launchers with tons of screen animations I can choose from? Lol

Sent from my Casio Calculator


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;14996542*
> So I'm bored with Go Launcher, any1 else got suggestions for me? Like actual cool launchers with tons of screen animations I can choose from? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Casio Calculator


Launcher Pro contains a fair few different screen transition animations. Having said that, I'm fairly sure both ADW and Go contain the same.

Some more out there and different launchers to try would be;

Launcher 7
Regina 3D
Rocket Launcher

Give those a try, you can also check out XDA for launchers from other phone manufacturers such as TouchWiz and the SE Launcher.


----------



## gassy_lobster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malcolm*











Finally found a Gingerbread ROM that I liked










Is that Evervolv or just a plain AOSP ROM?

Sent from my thingamajig


----------



## SkyeHack

Samsung Galaxy S II Epic 4G Touch


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SkyeHack*


Samsung Galaxy S II Epic 4G Touch




















what widgets etc. are you using? Those are quite awesome I have to say!


----------



## h2on0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Malcolm*











Finally found a Gingerbread ROM that I liked










what is the little clockspeed/temp widget?


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2on0;15014775*
> what is the little clockspeed/temp widget?


Its the setCPU widget

Sent from my Casio Calculator


----------



## sterik01

Here are mine finally got a new phone.

Bought the motorola photon. So far I love this phone.

Using golauncher and widgetlocker. Updated


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gassy_lobster;15002916*
> Is that Evervolv or just a plain AOSP ROM?
> 
> Sent from my thingamajig


Inferior Human Organs "Purity" with unofficial CyanogenMod 7.1 and the default 2.3.5 launcher.

Slight update


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Xperia X8:








MiniCM7 Power Control
GO Launcher Clock Widget
Go Launcher.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01;15023198*
> Here are mine finally got a new phone.
> 
> Bought the motorola photon. So far I love this phone.
> 
> Using golauncher and widgetlocker. Updated


Can you please name the calendar and battery apps?


----------



## gassy_lobster

Here's mine, nothing fancy.



Sent from my whatchamacallit


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKULLTRA1L;15029476*
> Can you please name the calendar and battery apps?


Battstat and oneseven pro.

The dark backgrounds can be removed too.


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01;15031159*
> Battstat and oneseven pro.
> 
> The dark backgrounds can be removed too.


Thanks.


----------



## brezzo

Top clock is Beautiful widgets with Gingerbread Super Clock for the clock skin and gnome for weather. Switchpro widget in the middle, and using ADWLauncher EX for the dock/etc.

Device: LG Optimus 2x (want to put cm7 on it but I'm scared.. LG software is so **** that adw is a necessity).


----------



## von rottes

.just plain old wildhero port. Nothing special

Sent from my wildheroc using Tapatalk


----------



## JWellington

Droid X CM7
With iSyncr widget
ADW Ex folders

Swyped from my DROIDX from Tapatalk.


----------



## Malcolm

Screw all of you guys with your fancy ultra-high-res screens







:sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm;15081234*
> Screw all of you guys with your fancy ultra-high-res screens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sad-smile:sad-smile:sad-smile


Lol hdpi devices. I like my pocket sized mdpi hero

Sent from my wildheroc using Tapatalk


----------



## SpunkyXL

Added some new icons


----------



## goodwidp

Droid X. Just started using Vortex ROM 2.2 with QQ Launcher. Home page uses Bob Clock D3 (time), Beautiful Widgets (weather), and Clarus Widgets (batt. level/temp). Also, hidden in the space between the weather and battery info is Circle Launcher. I set it to have an invisible icon that brings up several pre-selected apps when touched.


----------



## ClickJacker

Here is my rooted captivate running MIUI 1.9.30
Edit: The theme I have is called H1VE


----------



## MotO

Found a better iPhone clone theme. Cm7 gb + go launcher = o man. I love the iPhone look but with the bells and whistles of android.










Edit: does tapatalk make the pics crappy for anybody else? Pos program.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;14927854*
> Oh, you WILL do much on LauncherPro. Here's mine for reference:


Info on that wallpaper + LP icons?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15227680*
> Info on that wallpaper + LP icons?


Got the wallpaper in Zedge, it's called Pixel Pattern Dark. The icons are paid, called ThaPostIt in Tha Icon here - http://www.thaicon.thasyndicate.com/


----------



## chuckcalo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*











HomeScreen









I cant find Icons I like for my dock but there are transparent icons on the homescreen.


Hi, can anyone tell me where do I get that battery thing that shows the battery percent in letters?


----------



## reflex99

its called battstatt


----------



## Avainer

my galaxy s looks like this atm:

lockscreen:










homescreen:


----------



## nathris

MIUI-Au on my Desire.


----------



## MotO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nathris*











MIUI-Au on my Desire.


Link to that lockscreen wallpaper?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MotO;15252730*
> Link to that lockscreen wallpaper?


Its one of the default gnome 3 backgrounds:

http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-backgrounds/plain/backgrounds/Terraform-blue.jpg


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Avainer*


my galaxy s looks like this atm:

lockscreen:










homescreen:










How's widget locker lately? I bought it but last time I used it, all my widgets disappeared after every restart.


----------



## Maskedman

here's my homescreen on Droid X, running cyanogenmod 7.1


----------



## Avainer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


How's widget locker lately? I bought it but last time I used it, all my widgets disappeared after every restart.


 i think widgetlocker is free  and i never had that kind of problem with it, it works fine here


----------



## Higgins

Its definitely not free.

https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result


----------



## Avainer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


Its definitely not free.

https://market.android.com/details?i...=search_result


tried to check it, but since its installed i couldnt, cuz it says installed







anyway i didnt notice any problem withit yet


----------



## pololance

I've been rockin it for a while now and haven't had any issues, either.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maskedman*


here's my homescreen on Droid X, running cyanogenmod 7.1











do you like redundancy?
you have your temp twice and battery % 3 times
What's the point of that?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47;15295198*
> do you like redundancy?
> you have your temp twice and battery % 3 times
> What's the point of that?


lol. Just noticed I have reduntant battery too, it's functional though, so I'm sticking to it.









Not many changes since last time. Looks pretty confusing when merged.


----------



## Intricate09

Nothing fancy. Go Launcher EX on my new Galaxy S2.


----------



## reflex99

who's emily?








:


----------



## quentin




----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intricate09;15315274*
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy. Go Launcher EX on my new Galaxy S2.


I'm going to be the second one to refer to Emily, but could you please ask her to become blue? She doesn't match your theme. It's unacceptable. Do something about it.

Well alternatively you could take more pictures of her and set them for the rest of the icons.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2;15317722*
> I'm going to be the second one to refer to Emily, but could you please ask her to become blue? She doesn't match your theme. It's unacceptable. Do something about it.
> 
> Well alternatively you could take more pictures of her and set them for the rest of the icons.


*starts singing blue da ba dee*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc[/ame[/URL]]


----------



## GAMERIG

Nothing special...just for now....


----------



## Monocog007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reflex99*


who's emily?








:


 I was thinking the same thing!




































Here's my Samsung Galaxy Vibrant running CM7.1

On a side note, i dont like CM7.1 very much. It looks nice, but its too bloated. I get half the battery of Bionix-V. So this is a temporary trial run.

Bionix-V by Teamwiskey is a much more efficient ROM for this phone.


----------



## Simca

Just ROM'd MIUI onto my HTC Sensation this morning. Got it all set up today. Glad to be back on MIUI. Android Revolution HD was nice for Sense, but the battery life was horrendous. MIUI Battery Life is great so far.


----------



## Mdorty

All done with the MIUI ROM.


----------



## von rottes

cm7.1 + HTC.elegance

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## t00sl0w

@simca
what theme are you using? icons/dialer, etc.


----------



## adizz

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adizz*




















Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


What launcher is that?


----------



## pololance

My latest creation on Absolution 1.1 CM7:


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w;15342616*
> @simca
> what theme are you using? icons/dialer, etc.


I'd tell you if I could, but it's called MIUI(insert chinese symbols) lol.

You can find it by checking out the online themes in the MIUI themer. Slide down and on the left it should be there.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *von rottes*


cm7.1 + HTC.elegance

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


LOL you seriously combined Sense with CM 7.1? Nice!!!


----------



## redhat_ownage




----------



## eshold

Evo 4G running Cyanogenmod 7.1.0 and Tiamat Kernel 4.1.0


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz;15391785*
> What launcher is that?


ADW EX launcher.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz;15406370*
> ADW EX launcher.


what did you use for the status bar?

My Lockscreen.









I literally have nothing on my homescreen except for blank icons,a clock and Bf3 countdown. lol.


----------



## Dr.m0x

Sent from my CyanogenModded HTC Sensation 4g.


----------



## goodwidp

Made a few changes since my last post a few weeks ago. Droid X, still using Vortex ROM (2.2), changed launcher to ADW Launcher. The 2nd screen shot shows the invisible Circle Launcher widget when activated.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage;15401551*


Do want.


----------



## Higgins

ICS theme for CM7 for anyone who wants it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310925


----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## d3310n

Adw launcher, nook color cm7.1


----------



## Ashpd=win!!

Droid X MIUI
Beautiful Widgets for the home screen clock


















Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SpunkyXL

Added mClock widget..it's great


----------



## kurt1288

I really do like that ICS theme. Also flashed the Roboto font, since it isn't included in the CM7 theme.

The one thing that feels out of place is the weather widget, but I can't find one that would fit better.


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurt1288*




















I really do like that ICS theme. Also flashed the Roboto font, since it isn't included in the CM7 theme.

The one thing that feels out of place is the weather widget, but I can't find one that would fit better.


How were you able to get the ICS lockscreen? Mine stayed stock.
Also, could I bother you for a link to the font?


----------



## kurt1288

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


How were you able to get the ICS lockscreen? Mine stayed stock.
Also, could I bother you for a link to the font?











No idea how I got that lockscreen. I just installed everything by resetting to factory defaults/clearing cache, flashed CM7, flashed the ICSMorph, and downloaded the ICS theme from the market and applied that. I've had to do this about 3 times in the past couple days and I always had that lock screen. That being said, what do you mean by "stock". In the CyanogenMod settings, you can change the style of the lockscreen.

The font: http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1309557
I just did the flashable zip - with clock one.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Higgins*


ICS theme for CM7 for anyone who wants it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=1310925











How in the world do you change the dock icons to look like that? Mine are still the plane launcher pro white/silver ones.

Also, can anyone tell me how to change the position of the trashcan in launcher pro?

Edit: Nevermind the first question, I had to download them and apply them manually.


----------



## redhat_ownage

My new HD2








still working on it since I've been swapping roms faster than I can reboot the phone.









Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## Higgins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *austinb324*


How in the world do you change the dock icons to look like that? Mine are still the plane launcher pro white/silver ones.

Also, can anyone tell me how to change the position of the trashcan in launcher pro?

Edit: Nevermind the first question, I had to download them and apply them manually.


The trashcan as in when you want to remove icons/widgets? I don't know if that's even movable.


----------



## snelan




----------



## austinb324

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins;15583045*
> The trashcan as in when you want to remove icons/widgets? I don't know if that's even movable.


----------



## ntherblast

when is ics coming for galaxy s2


----------



## reflex99

^who knows. third party roms will probably be out within a week of the source being released, first party will probably take a long long long long time....

anyways, got some Gingerbread on my touchpad today:

Edited out the facebook post because i don't trust you weirdos









View attachment 237812

View attachment 237813


----------



## redhat_ownage

Done!

















Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## Simca




----------



## bryce

Older pic since it doesnt work withou being rooted no more for some resson.

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## snelan

My HTC Sensation 4G I got a few days ago. If anyone cares, this is running HyperSensation-CM7 (0.8) + Faux123 Kernel. I have it OC'd to 1.62GHz on both cores, and undervolted 37.5mVolts.

The theme is just Go Launcher EX + Full Carbon Theme. Then I used the stock Go Launcher EX icons on the homescreen. I believe the clock is Beautiful Widgets' SuperClock with a honeycomb solid skin, and the "none" weather skin.


----------



## ErOR

Here's mine on a Desire HD, eagerly awaiting ICS


----------



## snelan

Android Revolution HD 4.1.7 (Sense 3.5). Basically, I just changed the wallpaper. It's so close to the release of ICS that I really don't feel like installing MIUI or CM7 and customizing it.


----------



## reflex99

i wanna meet the guy that okayed the sense launcher.....

personally slap him


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> i wanna meet the guy that okayed the sense launcher.....
> personally slap him


I really don't like it eather. I think it's one of the clumsiest launchers out there. It takes up ~350MB of RAM, and the menus suck. It actually looks like ICS might not come till mid December, so I might switch to MIUI.


----------



## reflex99

I don't understand why "Phone" is the biggest thing on it, and why personalize gets its own button


----------



## snelan

I think they should replace "personalize" with SMS, and have the personalize option only on the long press.


----------



## thatsashok

My ZTE Blade with CM 7.1 nightly and sonnysekhon's ICS theme from XDA


----------



## nathris

Little bit more than a "hint" of ICS


----------



## Malcolm

^Not fair









Also bump.


----------



## Higgins

Booted a very beta ICS build on my Incredible, it was too laggy to use, but was fun for a bit.


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> ^Not fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also bump.


Is that an Optimus V with the I.H.O. CM7 ROM? I recognize that wallpaper, the overclock, and the resolution.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Is that an Optimus V with the I.H.O. CM7 ROM? I recognize that wallpaper, the overclock, and the resolution.


Indeed


----------



## nathris

Desire has basic hardware accel, so ICS is getting snappier. Can't get the market to work though, and there's no usb storage so for now a bit of Oxygen:



All I can really say is even with HW accel nothing will ever be as fast as the little 60mb rom I have on my phone right now.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Desire has basic hardware accel, so ICS is getting snappier. Can't get the market to work though, and there's no usb storage so for now a bit of Oxygen:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can really say is even with HW accel nothing will ever be as fast as the little 60mb rom I have on my phone right now.


Get a better phone noooob, lol.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Desire has basic hardware accel, so ICS is getting snappier. Can't get the market to work though, and there's no usb storage so for now a bit of Oxygen:
> 
> All I can really say is even with HW accel nothing will ever be as fast as the little 60mb rom I have on my phone right now.


Is that the ice cream sandwich rom? What kind of phone is it on?

No matter what, internally I just feel the android home screens are terrible looking. The buttons like phone and internet just dont sit well with me.


----------



## cgg123321

Desire + Oxygen. Super fast, super clean. I love it











The screenshot is from October, but I haven't changed anything since then


----------



## richuwo11

A little bit of a change... Galaxy S2 running Cognition 1.5


----------



## Kieran

Ice Cream Sandwich on my Desire. The market works now. Will be better once the camera and USB mass storage mode works but other than that it looks like a ROM i can use everyday.

Lockscreen:


Home Screen:


----------



## WC_EEND

oooh, ICS looks nice.

This is my homescreen by the way, Cyanogenmod 7.2 on my Xperia Arc


----------



## maximus20895

I'm new to android. Where do you guys get these nice screens?


----------



## WC_EEND

There's multiple ways to do that, first off is rooting your phone (technically voids warranty, but I've RMA'ed a rooted phone without any issue at all) and flashing a custom rom (most popular ones are Cyanogenmod, MIUI, etc) on your phone. Check out xda-developers for roms for your phone.
Another way is to use a custom launcher. The most popular ones are ADWLauncher, GoLauncher and LauncherPro and are all available in the android market. All of these also support different themes, so you can apply a theme you like to your launcher.
There's also apps that allow you to change (and customise) stuff like lockscreens (Widgetlocker) and add special widgets (minimalist text).
You can ofcourse also use a combination of all of the above to make it truely unique.


----------



## maximus20895

Awesome, thanks for the reply. I will check out difference launchers. Hopefully the Rezound will be rooted soon!


----------



## thrasherht

My original droid running liquid gingerbread 3.2 which is android 2.3.7


----------



## thrasherht

EDIT: FAIL POST


----------



## thrasherht

EDIT: Some more failing at posting from my phone.


----------



## Simca




----------



## Shadow of Intent

Only just got my first android phone, a HTC Sensation XE and im loving the large screen and the customization options. Found a nice typo clock whic ive loaded on but ive not done much with regards to rooting and custom roms:


----------



## reflex99

hmmm...needs more root access.


----------



## Sizuke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maximus20895*
> 
> I'm new to android. Where do you guys get these nice screens?


Humm on mine i just press the home key and power key at the same time and takes one, but im guessing not all are like that.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Played around with status bar themes a bit. Running CM6 RC3.


I like your background where did you get it?


----------



## [email protected]

Just stock Ice Cream Sandwich on my Verizon Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Big-Pete

my htc HD 2 bought off a mate 5 hours ago, it now looks like this, sporting an overclock aswell. nothing earth shattering 1190mhz

what do you guys think?! the clock at the bottom actually looks better on screen,


----------



## xBlitzerx

Just got the Galaxy S2 LTE the other day. Was going to wait for the Galaxy Nexus, but no microSD and the size made me just go with this phone. So far am not disappointed.


----------



## Macke93

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Macke93

My homescreen on my rooted Samsung Galaxy SII @ Oxygen 2.3.2


----------



## hfcobra

I can finally post here! My homescreen on the GNex, all black to save battery power and it just looks awesome since it blends in with the bezel almost perfectly!


----------



## B!0HaZard

Incredible S



Really want to go ICS, but waiting for a beta, I can't live with an alpha that doesn't have a working camera.


----------



## ez12a

My latest home screen setup:


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> I can finally post here! My homescreen on the GNex, all black to save battery power and it just looks awesome since it blends in with the bezel almost perfectly!


You know the black background doesn't actually help that much...? If you're on your homescreen most of the time I can see it being an issue but at best you'll get an extra 20 minutes.


----------



## importflip




----------



## MadCatMk2

Android feels like buying a new phone every month or so.


Spoiler: My previous posts











Current:


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*
> 
> You know the black background doesn't actually help that much...? If you're on your homescreen most of the time I can see it being an issue but at best you'll get an extra 20 minutes.


Well it still looks cool.









I just have to find some good icons that look really cool with a black background now. Not sure where to start though. What are some things that I should download for icon packs and widgets?


----------



## MRHANDS

droid incredible


----------



## h2on0

I am kinda likin the minimalist thing myself.









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> I can finally post here! My homescreen on the GNex, all black to save battery power and it just looks awesome since it blends in with the bezel almost perfectly!


does it really save battery tho having your screen all black!?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> does it really save battery tho having your screen all black!?


on OLED screens it does, since it doesn't take any power to display black

on anytihng else it doesn't help with battery life...unless you have a CRT display on your phone lol. Those save battery displaying black too.

GN is not OLED, so it doesn't help him.

SGSII however will get better batterylife displaying black


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> on OLED screens it does, since it doesn't take any power to display black
> on anytihng else it doesn't help with battery life...unless you have a CRT display on your phone lol. Those save battery displaying black too.
> GN is not OLED, so it doesn't help him.
> SGSII however will get better batterylife displaying black


i have a htc hd2 arnt they led?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> i have a htc hd2 arnt they led?


LED != OLED


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> LED != OLED


thought the lighting was diffrent between the 2? ie edge lit vs 3 colour leds


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> on OLED screens it does, since it doesn't take any power to display black
> on anytihng else it doesn't help with battery life...unless you have a CRT display on your phone lol. Those save battery displaying black too.
> GN is not OLED, so it doesn't help him.
> SGSII however will get better batterylife displaying black


The GN is OLED.....

I can see it right now.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> The GN is OLED.....
> I can see it right now.


Indeed it is, my bad.

I have one too (not mine, but it is in my house, so i have seen it)

for some reason i thought it did not have oled display
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> thought the lighting was diffrent between the 2? ie edge lit vs 3 colour leds


OLED is not a lighting technology.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Indeed it is, my bad.
> I have one too (not mine, but it is in my house, so i have seen it)
> for some reason i thought it did not have oled display
> OLED is not a lighting technology.


I had never used one until I got to compare them at the Verizon store. It is so beautiful!


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> I had never used one until I got to compare them at the Verizon store. It is so beautiful!


i would have preferred a tri-color subpixel matrix, but the pentile matrix used isn't terrible since the high resolution offsets it.

and yes, it is an amazingly beautiful phone. Battery life is amazing too. Verizon's LTE finally is usable.

The Gnex was getting over 18 hours on charge with LTE on. with the extended battery it lasts more than a day.

meanwhile my thunderbolt dies in like 6 hours if i actually use LTE


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> i would have preferred a tri-color subpixel matrix, but the pentile matrix used isn't terrible since the high resolution offsets it.
> and yes, it is an amazingly beautiful phone. Battery life is amazing too. Verizon's LTE finally is usable.
> The Gnex was getting over 18 hours on charge with LTE on. with the extended battery it lasts more than a day.
> meanwhile my thunderbolt dies in like 6 hours if i actually use LTE


hmmm, i cant really seem to get any life out of mine







I guess that I must be a power user but did not know until now


----------



## ez12a

18 hours seems like a stretch, maybe if it was used only occasionally and in standby most of the time. Mine's lasting just over 12 hours with light usage, web browsing, short GPS trip, some short calls and a little gaming here and there on fruit ninja (ShadowGun drops mine like a stone). Hoping the battery gets better as it's broken in, but all in all i'm not dissatisfied, it is a mobile computing platform that requires power. ALso ordered the extended battery for 25 bucks.

No offense to the RAZR owners, but I cant imagine running out of juice with no other option but to find an outlet. Chose the gnex for the removable battery. Plus the GNex can charge freakin fast..from near zero to full in under 2 hours.


----------



## Simca

You all got really OT, post screens or go home.


----------



## Sizuke

Nothing special just default.
By the way had a tweet this morning that the Galaxy S2 is getting ICS on first quarter 2012.


----------



## SteveMcQueen

whatcha say? ;D


----------



## Dopamin3




----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteveMcQueen*
> 
> 
> whatcha say? ;D


what setup is this dude? i need it in my life!!


----------



## hfcobra

BRAND NEW SETUP!!! Check it out! My old one was terrible compared to this lol. I dont know if you can tell but I am very excited and happy with how this turned out









    

Sorry about all the massive pics. I just wanted to show off every screen of this theme.









Some of the blues look a little off, but on the screen it is almost impossible to tell.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> BRAND NEW SETUP!!! Check it out! My old one was terrible compared to this lol. I dont know if you can tell but I am very excited and happy with how this turned out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about all the massive pics. I just wanted to show off every screen of this theme.


dude. they need to be in your public folder if you want to embed them.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> dude. they need to be in your public folder if you want to embed them.


oh sorry. First time using dropbox.







Will update in just a sec









EDIT: All done! Should be able to see them all now.


----------



## reflex99

i like your schedule.....

eat...lift....class...lift....xxxxx....lift....

you must be ripped


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> i like your schedule.....
> eat...lift....class...lift....xxxxx....lift....
> you must be ripped


lol, nah, I just dont know what else to do around that time so I do a quick workout on just one group of muscles every day of the week. That way I keep it in a good habit and I like doing that more than working 2 muscle groups every other day. I am just getting started with working out so the more I do it, the less chance I will have of quitting


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> lol, nah, I just dont know what else to do around that time so I do a quick workout on just one group of muscles every day of the week. That way I keep it in a good habit and I like doing that more than working 2 muscle groups every other day. I am just getting started with working out so the more I do it, the less chance I will have of quitting


What widget is it for the calendar?


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> What widget is it for the calendar?


Simple calender widget


----------



## Penryn

Here we go:


----------



## Pings

Here's my Galaxy Nexus [LTE] for now. Well I am currently waiting for a more polished version of MIUI V4 to come out before I install that ROM. I'll update it when I get that up and running.


----------



## WC_EEND

Here's my new home screen, the alpha build of ICS Cyanogenmod on my Arc


----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## Acroma




----------



## SpunkyXL




----------



## Blinkwing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpunkyXL*


What theme/rom is this?


----------



## SpunkyXL

That is ICS..no theme

Sent from my EVO 3D


----------



## ZainyAntics

It looks awesome on my SGSII with SuperAMOLED+ pure blacks


----------



## Tunechi

Going to get folder organize lite and doubletwist's lock screen player, thanks.


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

My current home screen on the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## MadCatMk2

That's awesome SPAZZ!!!.
No screenshot from me though. GT-i9000 getting repaired


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPAZZ!!!*
> 
> My current home screen on the Galaxy Nexus.


Are you using the default launcher?


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

[quote name="ErOR"
Are you using the default launcher?[/quote]

I'm using Nova Launcher.


----------



## ErOR

Cheers dude, I'm gonna check it out.


----------



## ntherblast




----------



## Macke93

Installed android 4.0.3 on my Samsung Galaxy S2!


----------



## Macke93

sorry, double post.


----------



## wierdo124

Was going to get a G-Nex, but I need a new phone pretty much now (Droid's battery lasts about 4 hours tops on 3G, and i can't charge it without doing some funny business) and I'm not paying $299. All the good deals are sold out.

SO, I ordered a Droid Incredible 2 from AmazonWireless for a penny, then when there are good Nexus deals i'll give the Dinc2 to my mom and use her upgrade for the Nexus.

Can't wait for it to come tomorrow! D1 is slowing down and showing its age big time.


----------



## exzacklyright

http://db.tt/xpZh9cPl

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Was going to get a G-Nex, but I need a new phone pretty much now (Droid's battery lasts about 4 hours tops on 3G, and i can't charge it without doing some funny business) and I'm not paying $299. All the good deals are sold out.
> SO, I ordered a Droid Incredible 2 from AmazonWireless for a penny, then when there are good Nexus deals i'll give the Dinc2 to my mom and use her upgrade for the Nexus.
> Can't wait for it to come tomorrow! D1 is slowing down and showing its age big time.


I just ordered the LG revolution 2 days ago. My D1 is slow compared to when I got it too. I am excited because my phone is suppose to come today. It was free from newegg with an upgrade.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Was going to get a G-Nex, but I need a new phone pretty much now (Droid's battery lasts about 4 hours tops on 3G, and i can't charge it without doing some funny business) and I'm not paying $299. All the good deals are sold out.
> SO, I ordered a Droid Incredible 2 from AmazonWireless for a penny, then when there are good Nexus deals i'll give the Dinc2 to my mom and use her upgrade for the Nexus.
> Can't wait for it to come tomorrow! D1 is slowing down and showing its age big time.
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered the LG revolution 2 days ago. My D1 is slow compared to when I got it too. I am excited because my phone is suppose to come today. It was free from newegg with an upgrade.
Click to expand...

I read the reviews on the Revolution, D3, DX2, and Inc 2 and decided the Inc 2 was the best. The Revolution seemed quite bad in every way aside from 4G from what I read..the D3 is kind of a joke, and the DX2 is the pinnacle of blur being horrible. I'll see how I like Sense









I ordered the Inc 2 last night on free 2 day shipping and it says it'll be here tomorrow...even though the delivery estimate before i placed the order said monday...


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I read the reviews on the Revolution, D3, DX2, and Inc 2 and decided the Inc 2 was the best. The Revolution seemed quite bad in every way aside from 4G from what I read..the D3 is kind of a joke, and the DX2 is the pinnacle of blur being horrible. I'll see how I like Sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the Inc 2 last night on free 2 day shipping and it says it'll be here tomorrow...even though the delivery estimate before i placed the order said monday...


why would you waste time with sense anyways.

Google has a perfect interface lying underneath that ugly-gloss-resource-hogging-overlay crap that is Sense.


----------



## Grath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I read the reviews on the Revolution, D3, DX2, and Inc 2 and decided the Inc 2 was the best. The Revolution seemed quite bad in every way aside from 4G from what I read..the D3 is kind of a joke, and the DX2 is the pinnacle of blur being horrible. I'll see how I like Sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the Inc 2 last night on free 2 day shipping and it says it'll be here tomorrow...even though the delivery estimate before i placed the order said monday...
> 
> 
> 
> why would you waste time with sense anyways.
> 
> Google has a perfect interface lying underneath that ugly-gloss-resource-hogging-overlay crap that is Sense.
Click to expand...

I love Sense


----------



## calavera




----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> why would you waste time with sense anyways.
> Google has a perfect interface lying underneath that ugly-gloss-resource-hogging-overlay crap that is Sense.


+1

Man, the stock ICS GUI is simply awesome, I love how it turned my Desire HD into a whole new phone, and HW 3D acceleration.... :drool
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*
> 
> I love Sense


Booooo, such a resources hog, battery levels are also terrible. Sense was made for kids in my view lol


----------



## Eaglake

This is my home screen on my SGS phone.


----------



## JWellington

Running AOKP on my LTE Galaxy Nexus









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## adizz

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*


I love that wallpaper, where'd you get it from?


----------



## chowtyme2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11*
> 
> I love that wallpaper, where'd you get it from?


Oh how nice Ice Cream Sandwitch is. I like!!!!
cant wait for a working port for the MT4G


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*


wallpaper source?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> why would you waste time with sense anyways.
> Google has a perfect interface lying underneath that ugly-gloss-resource-hogging-overlay crap that is Sense.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Man, the stock ICS GUI is simply awesome, I love how it turned my Desire HD into a whole new phone, and HW 3D acceleration.... :drool
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*
> 
> I love Sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Booooo, such a resources hog, battery levels are also terrible. Sense was made for kids in my view lol
Click to expand...

Dinc2 apparently has absolutely fantastic battery life.


----------



## ExecuteMethod

Here's mine:










Sent from my HTC Mecha


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Here's mine. Energy ROM on my Sensation to tie me over until a newer ICS leaks.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> *wallpaper source?*
> Dinc2 apparently has absolutely fantastic battery life.


+1 that lambos yum!


----------



## Big-Pete

edited for eveyone who wants it.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> 
> edited for eveyone who wants
> it.


what theme is that?


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> what theme is that?


Lol. That is the edited wallpaper since people were showing iterest in it.









He just edited out the icons so only the wallapaer was left, no theme is there.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calavera*


Where did you get that contacts icon? The one I am using I would not mind changing lol. The other icons that you used lead me to believe that you got them from Metrostation Icons. Is that People icon from that icon pack as well?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*
> 
> I love Sense


burn the witch!

(In the event that you are actually a witch, please accept my apology)


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> Where did you get that contacts icon? The one I am using I would not mind changing lol. The other icons that you used lead me to believe that you got them from Metrostation Icons. Is that People icon from that icon pack as well?


It's the Myspace icon that comes in the Metrostation icon pack.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I read the reviews on the Revolution, D3, DX2, and Inc 2 and decided the Inc 2 was the best. The Revolution seemed quite bad in every way aside from 4G from what I read..the D3 is kind of a joke, and the DX2 is the pinnacle of blur being horrible. I'll see how I like Sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the Inc 2 last night on free 2 day shipping and it says it'll be here tomorrow...even though the delivery estimate before i placed the order said monday...


I have to say the revolution is junk out of the box, but once you get gingervolted on it, and it and overclocked a bit, it is an epic phone. The two biggest reasons I picked that phone over the other options, was price, and 4g. I don't care about dual core, and free was too good to pass up.


----------



## hfcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPAZZ!!!*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hfcobra*
> 
> Where did you get that contacts icon? The one I am using I would not mind changing lol. The other icons that you used lead me to believe that you got them from Metrostation Icons. Is that People icon from that icon pack as well?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Myspace icon that comes in the Metrostation icon pack.
Click to expand...

Hmmmm..... I cant seem to find the icon in the pack that i downloaded. Oh well. I was mostly asking so that i could check out the other icon pack that you downloaded if there was a different one that you downloaded.


----------



## Grath

Just flashed to Cyanogen mod 7.1 and Incredikernel, way better than stock Android and Sense. It has way better battery life since I flashed the ROM and Kernel.


----------



## thrasherht

Here is my new LG revolution


----------



## mumyoryu

Vibrant on OneCosmic's ICS port


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666




----------



## Pao

Nothing to it, but I'm just happy to finally be running an ICS rom. Had it for a day, I'll customize later. I don't like adding additional clocks normally, there is one in the upper corner, another one just seems redundant to me.

Preludedrew's ICS Alpha 4 on Evo 4g.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just flashed to Cyanogen mod 7.1 and Incredikernel, way better than stock Android and Sense. It has way better battery life since I flashed the ROM and Kernel.


Why do you have a task manager widget


----------



## Spade616

just flashed Sensation rom 2.0 and im currently running a simple, no app label homescreen. love it.


----------



## Grath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Thermaltake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just flashed to Cyanogen mod 7.1 and Incredikernel, way better than stock Android and Sense. It has way better battery life since I flashed the ROM and Kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have a task manager widget
Click to expand...

I like to kill the internet browser when I'm done. If you leave it open, it totally kills battery life.


----------



## kulbida

Here's mine


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kulbida*
> 
> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.oth/420/height/700][/URL]


inb4 b& swearing


----------



## Sgtbash




----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mumyoryu*
> 
> Vibrant on OneCosmic's ICS port


What toggle widget is that?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mumyoryu*
> 
> Vibrant on OneCosmic's ICS port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What toggle widget is that?
Click to expand...

looks like the stock android power widget to me.

homescreen on my TF201. Just got the dock today. Still need to get around to rooting it.


----------



## skatingrocker17

What's some really good widgets besides HD Widgets and Beautiful Widgets? A lot of people on here some amazing home screen widgets.

I'm running the Codename Android ROM and it's the best one I've tested yet. I've tried GummyNex (second favorite), AX1OM and CM9.


----------



## wierdo124

Any sense widgets


----------



## eroz




----------



## pennjersey83

York's Blue Adw Theme Icons
Ice Cream Sandwich Theme Dock
Ice Cream Sandwich Live WP
Beautiful Widgets Clock and Battery
Minimilistic Text Date

Atrix 4G - can't wait to get this set up on the galaxy nexus! Soon


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skatingrocker17*
> 
> What's some really good widgets besides HD Widgets and Beautiful Widgets? A lot of people on here some amazing home screen widgets.
> I'm running the Codename Android ROM and it's the best one I've tested yet. I've tried GummyNex (second favorite), AX1OM and CM9.


Check out BobClockD3 and Minimalistic Text! Another cool widget to add toggles to your notification pulldown is Widgetsoid.


----------



## skatingrocker17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SPAZZ!!!*
> 
> Check out BobClockD3 and Minimalistic Text! Another cool widget to add toggles to your notification pulldown is Widgetsoid.


Thanks spazz that's exactly what I was looking for!
Here's just my middle screen, I keep everything else to the left or right.

I have a question that I'm wondering if someone can answer. The Galaxy Nexus has a resolution of 1280x720 but when you double tap on a screenshot (in the gallery) it zooms in? I though double tapping went to the native resolution of the picture which since it was a screenshot, it should also be 1280x720. The reason I think double tapping goes to the native resolution of the picture is because there's no distortion or artifacts at all looking at the screenshot zoomed in. Shouldn't it just display a 1:1 match?


----------



## faMine

Using a 5 x 4 mod to remove the Google Search. I like to keep widgets off of my home screen. I'm weird about that.


----------



## reflex99

so instead of widgets, you fill your homescreens like an iphone ?


----------



## faMine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> so instead of widgets, you fill your homescreens like an iphone ?


I don't why and iPhone was brought up.. I just prefer no Widgets on my home screen. I use them on other screens however









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> so instead of widgets, you fill your homescreens like an iphone ?


Yup, problem?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yup, problem?


*head asplode*


----------



## superhead91




----------



## killabytes

Here's my current one...


----------



## pennjersey83

was able to clear up room on my home screen using an app called "Notification Toggle"...It's a great app for people who aren't using a custom ROM.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennjersey83*
> 
> was able to clear up room on my home screen using an app called "Notification Toggle"...It's a great app for people who aren't using a custom ROM.


Like that theme, is that stock or is that a custom theme/rom?


----------



## wierdo124

Looks like blur with an ICS-esque launcher theme.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Looks like blur with an ICS-esque launcher theme.


Well considering he is sitting at exactly 80% then it wouldn't surprise me if it was a motorola phone. LOL. I hate that about moto phones, they all use 10% increments instead of 1%.


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Like that theme, is that stock or is that a custom theme/rom?


It's stock Blur Gingerbread 2.3.4.....I'm not going to flash a custom ROM until cm9 comes out for the Atrix 4G, if it ever comes out. I've never rooted or flashed a ROM and this is my 1st Android phone so I'm a little weary. The icons are from York's blue ADW theme on the Android market. The dock is from ADW ICS theme also on the market, and the wallpaper is ICS live wallpaper on the market. (Really good live WP. Uses barely any battery and isn't speedy. A nice calming lava-lamp looking customizable live wallpaper).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Well considering he is sitting at exactly 80% then it wouldn't surprise me if it was a motorola phone. LOL. I hate that about moto phones, they all use 10% increments instead of 1%.


Didn't even realize other phones do 1% increments stock. That's cool I wish Motorola did that.


----------



## SohcSTI

I love this phone more and more each day.

Circle Launcher is hidden right above the app drawer icon. Easy and clean access to my most used apps. Anyone have any other suggestions for app launchers? Kinda looking for a change.


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI*
> 
> I love this phone more and more each day.
> Circle Launcher is hidden right above the app drawer icon. Easy and clean access to my most used apps. Anyone have any other suggestions for app launchers? Kinda looking for a change.


I really like your setup and your notification toggles are sick! How did you do that (the notification toggles)?... I used Folder Organizer as an app launcher before and it was cool that you could make scrollable widgets that have your apps in them, neatly organized. There was some lag when touching an app inside the widget and it opening


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennjersey83*
> 
> I really like your setup and your notification toggles are sick! How did you do that (the notification toggles)?... I used Folder Organizer as an app launcher before and it was cool that you could make scrollable widgets that have your apps in them, neatly organized. There was some lag when touching an app inside the widget and it opening


Thanks man. The toggle widgets are a feature of the ROM I'm on, Aokp milestone 2. There's a couple different options for the toggle setup but I think this style blends perfectly with ICS.

I'll have to check out that widget too.


----------



## adizz

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


----------



## ClickJacker

Just installed ics on my Samsung captivate.







.









Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Just installed ics on my Samsung captivate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


Task killer on ICS ?


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm*
> 
> Task killer on ICS ?


I always run a task killer.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> I always run a task killer.


Task killers have been pretty much pointless since day one with android, but definitely since Froyo/Gingerbread. The Android os itself is able to handle it no problems. All an extra app does is take more resources.


----------



## Big-Pete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Task killers have been pretty much pointless since day one with android, but definitely since Froyo/Gingerbread. The Android os itself is able to handle it no problems. All an extra app does is take more resources.


i have one on my CM7 moded HTC hd2 it gives me something to click to make stuff go away! i dunno feels like a im being proactive!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Big-Pete*
> 
> i have one on my CM7 moded HTC hd2 it gives me something to click to make stuff go away! i dunno feels like a im being proactive!


Exactly, you 'feel' like it's doing something.
It's not.


----------



## wierdo124

It'll momentarily make it faster until Android resets the processes you killed.

Google it, there's a lot of info around about it.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> They found that at best, it gave a 4.2% increase in battery life, and at worst a 0.5% decrease.


I'll take the 0.05% hit just to know what apps keep auto starting.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Exactly, you 'feel' like it's doing something.
> It's not.


The max decrease they saw was .5%, that is nothing. While on the other hand the rest of it was increase in battery life. I can say from experience, when I unlock my phone, sometimes it likes to be slugish, and killing those apps lets android free up some CPU for what I am actually doing, not what it thinks it needs to be doing. It is also nice to be able to kill a game or other program that you don't need in the background that you just got done using.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> Exactly, you 'feel' like it's doing something.
> It's not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The max decrease they saw was .5%, that is nothing. While on the other hand the rest of it was increase in battery life. I can say from experience, when I unlock my phone, sometimes it likes to be slugish, and killing those apps lets android free up some CPU for what I am actually doing, not what it thinks it needs to be doing. It is also nice to be able to kill a game or other program that you don't need in the background that you just got done using.
Click to expand...

That's what I just said, it frees it up for a moment, but an Android version after 2.2 will automatically restart. You're making your phone slower.

Give this a read:
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/06/02/revisiting-android-task-killers-and-why-you-dont-need-one/


----------



## staryoshi

I might root my phone soon if an official ICS release isn't detailed anytime soon... (Galaxy SII Epic 4G Touch) This phone would be perfect with a 720p resolution SAMOLED, but it's a wonderful phone despite is resolution deficiency... and one of the most powerful









Also, I love the built-in task manager. Much nicer than using ATK on the old Droid 1 I had for work.


----------



## Nexus6

Galaxy Nexus ICS 4.0.3
Rom: Android Open Kang Project Toro Milestone 2
Kernel: Franko Kernel


----------



## PB4UGO

At&t galaxy s2 with spb shell.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blostorm

This is mine with my new Galaxy Nexus (coming from an iPhone 4S)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

EDIT: my picture is so small, my screenshot shortcut doesn't work on my ROM...I used Screenshotit, what do you guys use ?


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blostorm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine with my new Galaxy Nexus (coming from an iPhone 4S)
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> EDIT: my picture is so small, my screenshot shortcut doesn't work on my ROM...I used Screenshotit, what do you guys use ?


I use the built-in Samsung screen capture tool


----------



## wierdo124

ICS has a built in screenshotter.


----------



## Demented

My HP Touchpad running CyanogenMOD 7:


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blostorm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine with my new Galaxy Nexus (coming from an iPhone 4S)
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
> EDIT: my picture is so small, my screenshot shortcut doesn't work on my ROM...I used Screenshotit, what do you guys use ?
> 
> 
> 
> I use the built-in Samsung screen capture tool
Click to expand...

Fixed my shortcut









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> They found that at best, it gave a 4.2% increase in battery life, and at worst a 0.5% decrease.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the 0.05% hit just to know what apps keep auto starting.
Click to expand...

Download better battery stats from the market and delete the app causing the problem.


----------



## Miki

My first time rooting (never did with my Nexus S) and I 'm trying this MIUI rom. Pretty cool. ^_^


GSII (AT&T).


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> My first time rooting (never did with my Nexus S) and I 'm trying this MIUI rom. Pretty cool. ^_^ GSII (AT&T).


The Inspire 4G I bought off of XDA had MIUI on it, it's pretty. But I ended up jumping ship to CM7.


----------



## Miki

Hm, maybe I'll pop my sim in my Nexus S, root it, and install CM7 just to see if it's worth the effort of switching. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## stRodda

Here's my Nexus running AOKP b20, NovaLauncher and a transparent status/notification mod.


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## [email protected]

Took this screenshot after my Xoom got the OTA 4.0 update a few days ago. WIsh the wallpaper came out less pixelated...


----------



## Miki

Minor changes.


----------



## mbudden

Every time I see MIUI, I want to go back to it. But I must resist!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Every time I see MIUI, I want to go back to it. But I must resist!


Why? MIUI quite obviously is the best ROM


----------



## ZealotKi11er

MIUI is just too much iPhone like.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> MIUI is just too much iPhone like.


Not really... you can make it look however you want. The theming is so much easier in it compared to stock android, I mean right now I'm using it in conjunction with Launcher 7 and it looks pretty much identical to WP7 until you open a settings window(and even then it's all WP7 themed).


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Not really... you can make it look however you want. The theming is so much easier in it compared to stock android, I mean right now I'm using it in conjunction with Launcher 7 and it looks pretty much identical to WP7 until you open a settings window(and even then it's all WP7 themed).


I went back to MIUI and it's been great for me (Droid Incredible). I won't post my home screen though -- its ugly, but USEFUL.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast*
> 
> I went back to MIUI and it's been great for me (Droid Incredible). I won't post my home screen though -- its ugly, but USEFUL.


Mine is the opposite, I can only use it for the simplest tasks(I can't do the complicated things like with the normal MIUI launcher), but it is incredibly pretty


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> MIUI is just too much iPhone like.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really... you can make it look however you want. The theming is so much easier in it compared to stock android, I mean right now I'm using it in conjunction with Launcher 7 and it looks pretty much identical to WP7 until you open a settings window(and even then it's all WP7 themed).
Click to expand...

Exactly. If you've ever owned an iPhone, the only similarity is maybe the icons and lack of dedicated app drawer. But that's about it. MIUI is so much deeper in terms of customizable options and over all features.

Anyway, post a screenie of this please, Jackey. ^________^

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Exactly. If you've ever owned an iPhone, the only similarity is maybe the icons and lack of dedicated app drawer. But that's about it. MIUI is so much deeper in terms of customizable options and over all features.
> Anyway, post a screenie of this please, Jackey. ^________^
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


your wish is my command












oh and the settings menu, not perfect but its better than nothing


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Why? MIUI quite obviously is the best ROM


I wouldn't call it the best ROM. Best looking? Sure. Not the best. Since obviously it's based on top of CM7.


----------



## veblen

Can't wait for MIUI based off CM9 to get the camera working for my phone (HTC Glacier).


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> I wouldn't call it the best ROM. Best looking? Sure. Not the best. Since obviously it's based on top of CM7.


How so? It has by far the most features, is the fastest and has been the most stable rom I've ever used(HTC desire here so it might differ from device to device).


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> How so? It has by far the most features, is the fastest and has been the most stable rom I've ever used(HTC desire here so it might differ from device to device).


You can thank CyanogenMod for that. Like I said, at the base of MIUI is CyanogenMod.
I have a HTC Ace, or HTC Desire HD.

I'm not bashing MIUI in any way, I'm just saying at the core of it. It's actually CM7.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> You can thank CyanogenMod for that. Like I said, at the base of MIUI is CyanogenMod.
> I have a HTC Ace, or HTC Desire HD.
> I'm not bashing MIUI in any way, I'm just saying at the core of it. It's actually CM7.


Technically yes, however the MIUI team have built on it so much that it isn't even recognisable... the sheer number of features added compared to CyanogenMod is ridiculous. I installed a beta version of CM9 onto my phone and nandroided back to MIUI within minutes because I simply couldn't stand it, it was missing so much of what I was used to.


----------



## veblen

Indeed. CyanogenMod has done (and is still doing) wonders for Android.

Off-topic but I knew your avatar was familiar, mbudden!







Go tmac!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Technically yes, however the MIUI team have built on it so much that it isn't even recognisable... the sheer number of features added compared to CyanogenMod is ridiculous. I installed a beta version of CM9 onto my phone and nandroided back to MIUI because I simply couldn't stand it, it was missing so much of what I was used to.


For me, the best thing I like about MIUI is the ease of backups. I used to flash MIUI weekly (until one of the big devs for my device decided to jump ship to the SGSII) and the backups made things so much easier. Oh, and the amazing themes.


----------



## mbudden

Since I keep rambling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Technically yes, however the MIUI team have built on it so much that it isn't even recognisable... the sheer number of features added compared to CyanogenMod is ridiculous. I installed a beta version of CM9 onto my phone and nandroided back to MIUI within minutes because I simply couldn't stand it, it was missing so much of what I was used to.


Oh of course. I have thought about going back. But I don't know.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> Indeed. CyanogenMod has done (and is still doing) wonders for Android.
> Off-topic but I knew your avatar was familiar, mbudden!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go tmac!


MultiBeast.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Oh of course. I have thought about going back. But I don't know.


come on... return to the dark side, you know you want to!


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Exactly. If you've ever owned an iPhone, the only similarity is maybe the icons and lack of dedicated app drawer. But that's about it. MIUI is so much deeper in terms of customizable options and over all features.
> Anyway, post a screenie of this please, Jackey. ^________^
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> your wish is my command
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and the settings menu, not perfect but its better than nothing
Click to expand...

Looks sick. I love Metro UI. I was so tempted to buy a Windows Phone, but decided to wait a bit longer to give it even more time to grow. It's cool seeing Android emulating it so well though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Why? MIUI quite obviously is the best ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call it the best ROM. Best looking? Sure. Not the best. Since obviously it's based on top of CM7.
Click to expand...

I honestly picked it because of it's looks.. X3


----------



## veblen

Here's mine:


----------



## Miki

Nice. c:

Lol @ iPhone users that are stuck with this look when we can change it to anything we want.

X3

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pings

Here's my newest.



Running:

Redemption Rom
Nova Launcher


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Looks sick. I love Metro UI. I was so tempted to buy a Windows Phone, but decided to wait a bit longer to give it even more time to grow. It's cool seeing Android emulating it so well though.


Yeah, WP7 wasn't even released when I got my phone but I absolutely love the look of metro, I wish I could emulate it right through the OS.

I will admit the new Nokia phones look good though, I cannot wait to see what developers do with them(tbh this is the boost WP needs).


----------



## reflex99

Still using older Snapdragons, with weak GPUs. Not a whole lot to leverage there (I would know, I have a HTC Thunderbolt, which uses the exact same Scorpion single core proc + Adreno 205 GPU). WP7 isn't inherently more efficient than any other OS, so i really don't think devs will do anything that we don't already see on Android or iOS


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Still using older Snapdragons, with weak GPUs. Not a whole lot to leverage there (I would know, I have a HTC Thunderbolt, which uses the exact same Scorpion single core proc + Adreno 205 GPU). WP7 isn't inherently more efficient than any other OS, so i really don't think devs will do anything that we don't already see on Android or iOS


Windows Phone 7.5 doesn't need a 1.XGhz Quad Core w/ Tegra3 to power it and make it snappy like Android does. Not sure about you, but Windows Phone w/ a 1Ghz CPU is plenty.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Windows Phone 7.5 doesn't need a 1.XGhz Quad Core w/ Tegra3 to power it and make it snappy like Android does. Not sure about you, but Windows Phone w/ a 1Ghz CPU is plenty.


So is it on android? I care very little about OS "snap". My phone responds instantly to everything i do, even with a single core @1GHz (it can do 1.5GHz, but for the sake of battery i leave it at 1GHz) and without ICS (running CM7.1, GB 2.3.7). You can put whatever software you want, It isn't going to change how many triangles the GPU can render, or how many operations per clock the CPU can perform.

But why artificially limit yourself. M$ is arrowing themselves to the knee by restricting their platform to such pitiful hardware.

I have had my Thunderbolt for almost a year. 2nd Gen S2 based WP7 phones are *just* about to come out. S4 is about to come out, and completely slaughter anything S2 or Tegra 2 or OMAP 44XX based. S2 is just so far behind.

I would bring up app support, but I'll give it time, since I used the "iOS appstore has been around for more than a year longer than Android Market" excuse back when Android apps sucked.


----------



## audioxbliss

Back to topic...

My current screen:





AOKP Build 21, nothing else cosmetic. I like it as it is; no need to push a bunch of other stuff on it


----------



## pennjersey83

Finally worked up the nerve to unlock my bootloader,root, and flash cm7..It was a headache as a first timer but it was very worth it. I'm using the cm7 ics and adw ics themes so this is as close as I can get to ics until cm9 comes out for the Atrix. Loving cyanogemmod tho.


----------



## mbudden

I can't find the older MIUI ROM's on both MIUIAndroid and MIUI.US








The ones based on Gingerbread vs ICS.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't find the older MIUI ROM's on both MIUIAndroid and MIUI.US
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones based on Gingerbread vs ICS.


You have the Desire HD, right? Try XDA's Desire HD forum.









Looks like you'll be spoiled for choice. Most of the front page is now full of ICS ROMs, you'll have to go the second page for GB ones.


----------



## mbudden

Trust me. I flashed MIUI ROMs all night long. The ones on the Desire HD and Inspire 4G threads are essentially the same threads in both sections. A lot of them have deviated from the stock MIUI. Custom themes etc. I just want a stock MIUI.









Sent from my HTC Ace using Tapatalk.


----------



## Blostorm

New wallpaper and changed my messaging app and Gmail app icon.

Running Android HD revolution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RttlnSnK

My Samsung GT-I9100G (Asian market Galaxy S II) using GoLauncherEX's ICS theme. Also uses the ICS search bar. Too bad my device isn't that well supported by the modding community.


----------



## Zcypot

These wallpapers and themes are awesome, what website do you guys go to to learn the steps for the first time?


----------



## mbudden

Themes? Most of them are just ROM's.
But for wallpapers, Google.

Most phones are 480x800. Just look for those size wallpapers.


----------



## Zcypot

well I guess I meant to say, where can I learn how to root my droid? I have never done it because I like it how it is, but some of these stuff Im looking at look awesome.


----------



## veblen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zcypot*
> 
> well I guess I meant to say, where can I learn how to root my droid? I have never done it because I like it how it is, but some of these stuff Im looking at look awesome.


You go to XDA.


----------



## Zcypot

thanks ^_^


----------



## Demented

Since having just put Cyanogen Mod 7 on my HP touchpad, and liking it, I decided to wipe my Inspire, and give it a go on there as well. I'm going for simple and basic, with a little flair:



EDIT: Already changed it up some.


----------



## wierdo124

Finally rooted my Inc2. Will get a screeny. Nothing special.


----------



## stRodda

AOKP M3 + Fatsix Nova mod


----------



## wierdo124

Sent from my porkchop.


----------



## ja3s

Galaxy S2: Juggernaut v4.1


----------



## Madmanden

Here's my current homescreen on my Galaxy S, which I dropped the other day... so now a Galaxy Nexus is on the way. 



http://imgur.com/QF3nC


----------



## wierdo124

Finally got around to fooling with my home screen. Home and lock are pictured. Stock ROM, sense 2.1.


----------



## Tman5293

Here's mine. It's a Samsung Infuse 4G. I just got it a few weeks ago and I finished doing some UI mods today. Yes it is rooted.


----------



## Tman5293

I'm having so much fun customizing my phone! I've changed it almost everyday this week. I have no idea how I survived the last 4 years without a smartphone. My Infuse is my first non-brick phone.

Here's what it looks like right now. I think I might keep this one for a while. I really like the look of it:

Home Screen:



Utilities Screen:



Games Screen:



Web Apps Screen:


----------



## wierdo124

I never tweaked my Droid that much aesthetically. The screenies you see above are my first go at it, on my inc 2.


----------



## RussianHak

If I did I would get banned for nudity.


----------



## PB4UGO

I mess with mine constantly...here's mine for the next day or so..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## xDriftyy

here's my lockscreen, pretty boss.



here's my homescreen, very basic. no dock.


----------



## Miki

GSII I777


----------



## goodwidp

Just flashed a new ROM after running Vortex ROM for months. Currently on (Droid X) Galnet MIUI ICS 2.2.5 and love it. Using Alt-Drawer as my app drawer.


----------



## adizz

here's mine.


----------



## WC_EEND

here's mine currently:


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> here's mine currently:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> 
> here's mine.


These are both really cool and I'd like to do something like either of these when I get my first Android phone soon. Could you both post up a few details about what I'm seeing or how I could make my next phone look like that? Thanks.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> These are both really cool and I'd like to do something like either of these when I get my first Android phone soon. Could you both post up a few details about what I'm seeing or how I could make my next phone look like that? Thanks.


sure thing, mine is Launcher7 (paid version) with icons from the Icon7 icon pack, Zplayer as a replacement for the default android music player, WP7dialer to replace the default android dialer and that's about it.

edit: and messaging metro beta instead of the default android SMS app


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> here's mine currently:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> 
> here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are both really cool and I'd like to do something like either of these when I get my first Android phone soon. Could you both post up a few details about what I'm seeing or how I could make my next phone look like that? Thanks.
Click to expand...

I'm using adw ex launcher, with beautiful Widgets for weather. Cyanogenmod 7 rom with meizu theme that I've modded a bit and I'm also using team battery bar. The status bar has been modded for transparency and the icons have been rearranged.
You should head over to forums like xda, you'll find everything you need to make your phone cool.

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


----------



## MadCatMk2

Nothing fancy - just tidier than usually.


----------



## mbudden

What's the point of having two battery indicators?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> What's the point of having two battery indicators?


If that was for me then the left one is the the "Battery fully charged" notification.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy - just tidier than usually.


what device is that? I like the notif bar being that gray-ish matte color. if you have a gs2, what theme/rom is it? really want that lol.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> sure thing, mine is Launcher7 (paid version) with icons from the Icon7 icon pack, Zplayer as a replacement for the default android music player, WP7dialer to replace the default android dialer and that's about it.
> edit: and messaging metro beta instead of the default android SMS app


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> I'm using adw ex launcher, with beautiful Widgets for weather. Cyanogenmod 7 rom with meizu theme that I've modded a bit and I'm also using team battery bar. The status bar has been modded for transparency and the icons have been rearranged.
> You should head over to forums like xda, you'll find everything you need to make your phone cool.
> Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! (oh sorry in advance, dont mean to muck up this thread with questions







)

Both of your phone have the look I might want to go for when I get my first Android. Thinking about the Note which I can get next week...or the Skyrocket HD. Anyway, I like the W7 look on WC_EEND's phone and I really like the super clean, minimalist look on yours, Adizz. I'll keep the info you two gave me in mind and do some research on all these different UI's and all that stuff. Also will check out XDA forums. I'm coming from using a Blackberry and I never really modded it but all the stuff one can do with an Android sounds like fun!









Thanks again!


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> sure thing, mine is Launcher7 (paid version) with icons from the Icon7 icon pack, Zplayer as a replacement for the default android music player, WP7dialer to replace the default android dialer and that's about it.
> edit: and messaging metro beta instead of the default android SMS app
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> I'm using adw ex launcher, with beautiful Widgets for weather. Cyanogenmod 7 rom with meizu theme that I've modded a bit and I'm also using team battery bar. The status bar has been modded for transparency and the icons have been rearranged.
> You should head over to forums like xda, you'll find everything you need to make your phone cool.
> Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys! (oh sorry in advance, dont mean to muck up this thread with questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Both of your phone have the look I might want to go for when I get my first Android. Thinking about the Note which I can get next week...or the Skyrocket HD. Anyway, I like the W7 look on WC_EEND's phone and I really like the super clean, minimalist look on yours, Adizz. I'll keep the info you two gave me in mind and do some research on all these different UI's and all that stuff. Also will check out XDA forums. I'm coming from using a Blackberry and I never really modded it but all the stuff one can do with an Android sounds like fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!
Click to expand...

get the Note or the GS2 if you plan on modifying your phone. The GS2 because it's basically a clone of the global GS2, with a good modding community and promised ICS within the next month or two, and just that makes all the difference in the world to me. other than that, the size is a bit different (for the better) and it feels better in my hands. the skyrocket also has a slower processor (omap









fyi, I had a skyrocket and returned it for the sgs2 from AT&T


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> get the Note or the GS2 if you plan on modifying your phone. The GS2 because it's basically a clone of the global GS2, with a good modding community and promised ICS within the next month or two, and just that makes all the difference in the world to me. other than that, the size is a bit different (for the better) and it feels better in my hands. the skyrocket also has a slower processor (omap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, I had a skyrocket and returned it for the sgs2 from AT&T


I second this. I think the processor in the skyrocket is actually clocked faster stock, but the exynos in the gs2 is the better of the two. Besides, the only thing the skryocket has that the gs2 doesn't is LTE, and if you don't live in an area with LTE coverage, it's useless. I have a gs2.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> get the Note or the GS2 if you plan on modifying your phone. The GS2 because it's basically a clone of the global GS2, with a good modding community and promised ICS within the next month or two, and just that makes all the difference in the world to me. other than that, the size is a bit different (for the better) and it feels better in my hands. the skyrocket also has a slower processor (omap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyi, I had a skyrocket and returned it for the sgs2 from AT&T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I second this. I think the processor in the skyrocket is actually clocked faster stock, but the exynos in the gs2 is the better of the two. Besides, the only thing the skryocket has that the gs2 doesn't is LTE, and if you don't live in an area with LTE coverage, it's useless. I have a gs2.
Click to expand...

thanks for agreeing!









another thing that the skyrocket has is a larger res for it's screen, but i have ZERO complaints about my GS2 screen


----------



## WC_EEND

If you love tweaking and fiddling around with your phone (and completely change UI every now and then), you'll love android.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> what device is that? I like the notif bar being that gray-ish matte color. if you have a gs2, what theme/rom is it? really want that lol.


i9000. Stock 2.3.3.
Haven't changed rom after having to jtag it.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> what device is that? I like the notif bar being that gray-ish matte color. if you have a gs2, what theme/rom is it? really want that lol.
> 
> 
> 
> i9000. Stock 2.3.3.
> Haven't changed rom after having to jtag it.
Click to expand...

would you mind sending me your framework?! my SGS2 has an all black statusbar and it's boring


----------



## Tman5293

Keep em' coming guys! I love this thread!

Changed yet again:

Lock Screen:



Home Screen:


----------



## KaiZ51

Here's mine, on my Nexus S. Never really bothered to customize it, so can you guys give tips on apps, widgets, launchers, etc?

I'm running rooted, stock ICS and kernel.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, on my Nexus S. Never really bothered to customize it, so can you guys give tips on apps, widgets, launchers, etc?
> I'm running rooted, stock ICS and kernel.


A7X...


----------



## bosoxdanc

Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using Tapatalk.


----------



## Blostorm

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Demented

I'm really liking the simplicity and the smoothness of CM7.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Keep em' coming guys! I love this thread!
> Changed yet again:
> Lock Screen:
> 
> Home Screen:


Omg, this is awesome!


----------



## Higgins

My day old Galaxy Nexus.

Gummy 0.7.6 with LeanKernel - InteractiveX governor @ 920mhz.

Returned the Rezound I originally got, and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Tom1121

Also a 1 day old Galaxy Nexus, Liquid beta 5.


----------



## Mr Bear

Here is my current one on my HTC G2


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Just got my Galaxy SII in today!


----------



## Tman5293

I can't stop!


----------



## Coma

How do you guys get those high quality screenshots? My phone takes blurry and (relatively) low quality screenshots :/

New EVO 3D GSM with this ROM.


----------



## wierdo124

I use screenshotER.


----------



## Coma

Yay! Replaced with better screen. HTC is evil









It's still a little blurry, but better. Kinda odd, since it's at screen resolution @[email protected]


----------



## KaiZ51

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KaiZ51*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine, on my Nexus S. Never really bothered to customize it, so can you guys give tips on apps, widgets, launchers, etc?
> I'm running rooted, stock ICS and kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> A7X...
Click to expand...

Glad to see there's more fans around here.








I went to see them last summer, pretty awesome show! I would definitely pay to see them again.

Anyways, no tips/recommendations for my home screen? I am disapoint


----------



## AK-47

So yeah....Finally got rid of MT4G and now I have a SG II Epic touch

home screen


Lock screen


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coma*
> 
> How do you guys get those high quality screenshots? My phone takes blurry and (relatively) low quality screenshots :/
> New EVO 3D GSM with this ROM.


My galaxy sii comes with a screenshot tool standard that i just use.


----------



## wierdo124

The only positive part of TouchWiz.


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r31ncarnat3d*
> 
> My galaxy sii comes with a screenshot tool standard that i just use.


evo 3d does too which is what he has

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> The only positive part of TouchWiz.


coming from sense I don't see anything wrong with touchwiz. It's no sense but it's not a bad UI IMO


----------



## reflex99

Sense is a truly terrible UX once you have tried android like Google intended.

Also all of the stock sense roms are bloated to hell and back. I find some thirdparty Sense roms tolerable, but only after I have changed the launcher to something other than Sense, and then, what's the point of having a sense based rom....might as well go AOSP.


----------



## superhead91

I have never really understood the Sense hype... it looks kinda ugly IMO.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I have never really understood the Sense hype... it looks kinda ugly IMO.


It kinda is, but the newer versions are so fluid they put MIUI to shame. Plus the AOSP camera app is basically useless.










Gingerbread running Sense 3.5. Haven't done much other than drop the lcd density down to 200.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I have never really understood the Sense hype... it looks kinda ugly IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> It kinda is, but the newer versions are so fluid they put MIUI to shame. Plus the AOSP camera app is basically useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gingerbread running Sense 3.5. Haven't done much other than drop the lcd density down to 200.
Click to expand...

post a screenshot with your dialer open, I wanna see what happens


----------



## PB4UGO

Here's my daily screeny









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> It kinda is, but the newer versions are so fluid they put MIUI to shame. Plus the AOSP camera app is basically useless.
> 
> Gingerbread running Sense 3.5. Haven't done much other than drop the lcd density down to 200.


If you haven't run an asop rom then you don't know what fluid is. My old orginal droid put most new phones to shame when it was clocked at 1ghz and running liquid gingerbread. Even though it had way less ram it was much faster and much more fluid then any phone running a normal rom.
MIUI is not all that great of a rom for having a fluid phone. It is great, but not the fastest. MIUI is based on CM, so it is partially ASOP, but way to bloated to be fast.

My current phone which is an LG revolution blows everything out of the water on fluid just because MT over at XDA was able to debloat LGs stock rom so far that it has nothing on it. On top of running the supercharger script with the phone clocked at 1.9ghz, this thing screams for only being a single core.


----------



## Demented

It's AOSP. Android Open Source Project.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> It's AOSP. Android Open Source Project.


and that changes my point how? lol. Sorry I messed it up, I don't make it a point to always stay on top of stuff like that. You knew what I meant.


----------



## Demented

I was just clarifying, and giving a little more info. I agree about the fluidity of AOSP. I used MIUI for a bit, but have been stuck on CM7 for a while now.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> If you haven't run an asop rom then you don't know what fluid is. My old orginal droid put most new phones to shame when it was clocked at 1ghz and running liquid gingerbread. Even though it had way less ram it was much faster and much more fluid then any phone running a normal rom.
> MIUI is not all that great of a rom for having a fluid phone. It is great, but not the fastest. MIUI is based on CM, so it is partially ASOP, but way to bloated to be fast.
> My current phone which is an LG revolution blows everything out of the water on fluid just because MT over at XDA was able to debloat LGs stock rom so far that it has nothing on it. On top of running the supercharger script with the phone clocked at 1.9ghz, this thing screams for only being a single core.


Well the Desire dev community is essentially one of the largest. Pick a combination of 2.2, 2.3, 4.0 and AOSP, CM, Sense, MIUI and I've run at least 2 different builds of it on my phone. I've probably tried more roms than have ever existed for your phone, so when I tell you Sense 3.5 is fluid, its fluid.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Well the Desire dev community is essentially one of the largest. Pick a combination of 2.2, 2.3, 4.0 and AOSP, CM, Sense, MIUI and I've run at least 2 different builds of it on my phone. I've probably tried more roms than have ever existed for your phone, so when I tell you Sense 3.5 is fluid, its fluid.


You are really comparing the dev community of the original droid. also, AOSP is only where the rom was build from. 2.2, 2.3 are the version number. AOSP means the rom was built from google's source code.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> It kinda is, but the newer versions are so fluid they put MIUI to shame. Plus the AOSP camera app is basically useless.
> 
> Gingerbread running Sense 3.5. Haven't done much other than drop the lcd density down to 200.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't run an asop rom then you don't know what fluid is. My old orginal droid put most new phones to shame when it was clocked at 1ghz and running liquid gingerbread. Even though it had way less ram it was much faster and much more fluid then any phone running a normal rom.
> MIUI is not all that great of a rom for having a fluid phone. It is great, but not the fastest. MIUI is based on CM, so it is partially ASOP, but way to bloated to be fast.
> 
> My current phone which is an LG revolution blows everything out of the water on fluid just because MT over at XDA was able to debloat LGs stock rom so far that it has nothing on it. On top of running the supercharger script with the phone clocked at 1.9ghz, this thing screams for only being a single core.
Click to expand...

I had an OG Droid with Liquid Gingerbread at over 1 GHz, it NEVER ran Gingerbread well. Simply not enoguh RAM. My single core Dinc 2 blows it out of the water, even stock Sense ROM, not overclocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> I have never really understood the Sense hype... it looks kinda ugly IMO.


I like it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> Sense is a truly terrible UX once you have tried android like Google intended.
> 
> Also all of the stock sense roms are bloated to hell and back. I find some thirdparty Sense roms tolerable, but only after I have changed the launcher to something other than Sense, and then, what's the point of having a sense based rom....might as well go AOSP.


As I said, I had an OG Droid with vanilla AOSP android, and it has its virtues, but i really do not think Sense is bad. It's pretty and doesn't seem to slow it down that much. Mine's only a 1GHz single core (albeit 1GB of RAM) and it never has slowdowns. Multitasks with ease. I use the default Sense launcher. I'm rooted, stock ROM, stock kernel, just Verizon bloatware removed.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I had an OG Droid with Liquid Gingerbread at over 1 GHz, it NEVER ran Gingerbread well. Simply not enoguh RAM. My single core Dinc 2 blows it out of the water, even stock Sense ROM, not overclocked.
> I like it.
> As I said, I had an OG Droid with vanilla AOSP android, and it has its virtues, but i really do not think Sense is bad. It's pretty and doesn't seem to slow it down that much. Mine's only a 1GHz single core (albeit 1GB of RAM) and it never has slowdowns. Multitasks with ease. I use the default Sense launcher. I'm rooted, stock ROM, stock kernel, just Verizon bloatware removed.


I had my original droid at 1.2ghz and it ran gingerbread just fine. I had barely enough ram, but it did it just fine. The only reason you don't have your dinc overclocked is because they don't overclock all that well. The chip in my revo goes from 1ghz stock to 2ghz without problem, so that is a pretty major overclock, so it is enough to make huge gains.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I had an OG Droid with Liquid Gingerbread at over 1 GHz, it NEVER ran Gingerbread well. Simply not enoguh RAM. My single core Dinc 2 blows it out of the water, even stock Sense ROM, not overclocked.
> I like it.
> As I said, I had an OG Droid with vanilla AOSP android, and it has its virtues, but i really do not think Sense is bad. It's pretty and doesn't seem to slow it down that much. Mine's only a 1GHz single core (albeit 1GB of RAM) and it never has slowdowns. Multitasks with ease. I use the default Sense launcher. I'm rooted, stock ROM, stock kernel, just Verizon bloatware removed.
> 
> 
> 
> I had my original droid at 1.2ghz and it ran gingerbread just fine. I had barely enough ram, but it did it just fine. The only reason you don't have your dinc overclocked is because they don't overclock all that well. The chip in my revo goes from 1ghz stock to 2ghz without problem, so that is a pretty major overclock, so it is enough to make huge gains.
Click to expand...

DInc2 smashes OG Droid no matter what the clock is. No argument. I don't care if you got to 2GHz.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> DInc2 smashes OG Droid no matter what the clock is. No argument. I don't care if you got to 2GHz.


that wasn't the discussion. I was saying that my phone ran gingerbread just fine, and was very fluid doing it because of the clock speed I got out of it. Compared to my new phone, my droid can't compete, by new phone blows it out of the water, and walks all over a dinc 2.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> DInc2 smashes OG Droid no matter what the clock is. No argument. I don't care if you got to 2GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> that wasn't the discussion. I was saying that my phone ran gingerbread just fine, and was very fluid doing it because of the clock speed I got out of it. Compared to my new phone, my droid can't compete, by new phone blows it out of the water, and walks all over a dinc 2.
Click to expand...

My OG Droid never ran GB "just fine". Maybe it ran OK at best for the hardware it was, but it wasn't just fine.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> If you haven't run an asop rom then you don't know what fluid is. My old orginal droid put most new phones to shame when it was clocked at 1ghz and running liquid gingerbread. Even though it had way less ram it was much faster and much more fluid then any phone running a normal rom.
> MIUI is not all that great of a rom for having a fluid phone. It is great, but not the fastest. MIUI is based on CM, so it is partially ASOP, but way to bloated to be fast.
> My current phone which is an LG revolution blows everything out of the water on fluid just because MT over at XDA was able to debloat LGs stock rom so far that it has nothing on it. On top of running the supercharger script with the phone clocked at 1.9ghz, this thing screams for only being a single core.


OG Droid w/CM6 was soooooo many times better than my Thunderbolt with the stock rom. I was using CM7 for a while on the TB, but it is pretty glitchgasmic since it isn't anywere close to an "official" build. Now I use Liquid Gingerbread or whatever he calls it now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I had an OG Droid with Liquid Gingerbread at over 1 GHz, it NEVER ran Gingerbread well. Simply not enoguh RAM. My single core Dinc 2 blows it out of the water, even stock Sense ROM, not overclocked.
> I like it.
> As I said, I had an OG Droid with vanilla AOSP android, and it has its virtues, but i really do not think Sense is bad. It's pretty and doesn't seem to slow it down that much. Mine's only a 1GHz single core (albeit 1GB of RAM) and it never has slowdowns. Multitasks with ease. I use the default Sense launcher. I'm rooted, stock ROM, stock kernel, just Verizon bloatware removed.


I don't understand how you can sleep well knowing that 3/4 of your laucher is taken up by a "Phone" button.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I don't understand how you can sleep well knowing that 3/4 of your laucher is taken up by a "Phone" button.


I totally agree with this. If my phone was mearly a phone, I would be ok with the size of the phone button, but I use my phone for other things more then a phone.


----------



## nathris

You guys are also comparing Sense ported to a Motorola device with Sense running on the platform it was intended to.

Also there's almost a 1:1 relationship between the Desire and Nexus One community. You're comparing a locked down Motorola device to the original Android dev phone?


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> You guys are also comparing Sense ported to a Motorola device with Sense running on the platform it was intended to.
> Also there's almost a 1:1 relationship between the Desire and Nexus One community. You're comparing a locked down Motorola device to the original Android dev phone?


never once did we do that.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> never once did we do that.


*cough*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> You are really comparing the dev community of the original droid.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> *cough*


i don't get it.

solid confused face here.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> never once did we do that.
> 
> 
> 
> *cough*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> You are really comparing the dev community of the original droid.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I don't think you realize the Droid was NOT locked down. It was wide open like the Xoom, ultimately a developer device. Completely vanilla Android. Just like the g1, the Droid launched with 2.0 and then from then on they had nexus...nexus started with froyo
Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> You guys are also comparing Sense ported to a Motorola device with Sense running on the platform it was intended to.
> Also there's almost a 1:1 relationship between the Desire and Nexus One community. You're comparing a locked down Motorola device to the original Android dev phone?


Not only was the droid not locked in any way shape or form, but it was also the first android phone on the verizon network, so it had a MASSIVE dev community. I would say that rivaling the nexus phones.
Never once did we say anything about sense ported to another platform. It is pretty much common knowledge among android developers that sense is a very loaded down UI compared to some others, and majorly compared to vanilla android.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Not only was the droid not locked in any way shape or form, but it was also the first android phone on the verizon network, so it had a MASSIVE dev community. I would say that rivaling the nexus phones.


And that's why the bootloader on every Droid from the original to the Droid 4 is locked? Its even worse on the international version, the Milestone. It hasn't even been properly unlocked yet.

And you forget that the US isn't the world. The Droid released on one carrier, and the Milestone wasn't remotely popular thanks to it's encrypted bootloader chicanery. Compare that with the Desire which is available in over a dozen countries on over a dozen carriers reaching a potential audience that more than triples the population of the US. Oh and that's not even counting the Nexus One, which as we all know is available SIM unlocked on nearly every carrier in the world.

Need more? The Droid/Milestone dev community on XDA has posted a combined 306 threads in the development section. The Desire alone more than doubles that at 795, with another 533 from the Nexus One. The only phones that can top that are the Galaxy S lineup.


----------



## xDriftyy

I totally agree with the popularity of the OG Droid on Verizon. It was rivaling the competition and it was really powerful, and the fact that it was wide open and ran vanilla Android was great. I never knew that the international version wasn't so lucky


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> And that's why the bootloader on every Droid from the original to the Droid 4 is locked? Its even worse on the international version, the Milestone. It hasn't even been properly unlocked yet.


To this day I don't understand why motorola didn't unlock the bootloaders, the only reason the original droid did so well was because devs could do basically anything with it, locking it down scared away a lot of people. .
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> And you forget that the US isn't the world. The Droid released on one carrier, and the Milestone wasn't remotely popular thanks to it's encrypted bootloader chicanery.


Not exactly the same but the renaming of phones in the US is so annoying, they often make modifications too(G2 and the desire Z as an example) which just makes everything confusing and harder for developers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Compare that with the Desire which is available in over a dozen countries on over a dozen carriers reaching a potential audience that more than triples the population of the US. Oh and that's not even counting the Nexus One, which as we all know is available SIM unlocked on nearly every carrier in the world.


The reason I think that generation of HTC phones was so sucessful with the developer community is because all the hardware is so similar, when the HD2 devs make a breakthrough they can help a desire developer, same with the HD, same with the N1 ect. I'd like to think the same is happening with samsung, but I still think HTC did better in that round.


----------



## noak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sozin*
> 
> 
> _http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GOXJ7SQA_


I literally just LOL'ed


----------



## nathris

When I bought my phone I did a ton of research. I had the choice between a Milestone running 2.1 and at the time little hope of ever getting a custom rom, a Galaxy S Fascinate running 2.1 with it's ugly pentile matrix and vague promises of 2.2, or a Desire running a bloated 2.1 and Sense that I could (and did) upgrade to AOSP 2.2 as soon as I got home.

I'm now running a 4.0.3 on my Desire with full HW acceleration.










I think I made the right choice.

Also Sense isn't slow. Its big, but its not slow. Sense on Eclair was slow, and was usable on Froyo, but Sense 3.5 on Gingerbread is as buttery smooth as any rom out there.


----------



## unimatrix82

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubed_zero

I have a Galaxy Nexus:


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> I don't understand how you can sleep well knowing that 3/4 of your laucher is taken up by a "Phone" button.


why should that stop anyone from sleeping well? Not really a big deal


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47*
> 
> why should that stop anyone from sleeping well? Not really a big deal


1. it was an exaggeration/joke

2. Since i use the "Phone" function maybe 1/50 times I wake my phone, I really don't think it needs to take up so much real-estate. I think most people have phone habits similar to mine now a days.


----------



## Willanhanyard

I'm waiting for CWM on the Galaxy Note to root mine.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Not only was the droid not locked in any way shape or form, but it was also the first android phone on the verizon network, so it had a MASSIVE dev community. I would say that rivaling the nexus phones.
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why the bootloader on every Droid from the original to the Droid 4 is locked? Its even worse on the international version, the Milestone. It hasn't even been properly unlocked yet.
> 
> And you forget that the US isn't the world. The Droid released on one carrier, and the Milestone wasn't remotely popular thanks to it's encrypted bootloader chicanery. Compare that with the Desire which is available in over a dozen countries on over a dozen carriers reaching a potential audience that more than triples the population of the US. Oh and that's not even counting the Nexus One, which as we all know is available SIM unlocked on nearly every carrier in the world.
> 
> Need more? The Droid/Milestone dev community on XDA has posted a combined 306 threads in the development section. The Desire alone more than doubles that at 795, with another 533 from the Nexus One. The only phones that can top that are the Galaxy S lineup.
Click to expand...

http://droidforums.net

There's your Droid dev community. I think we got you beat. That forum is for all Droid branded phones, but don't worry, 90% of the dev threads are for the OG.

What I'm saying is the Droid IS basically a Nexus. Motorola worked with Google to build it. It's completely vanilla Android and it was THE launch product of android 2.0. T-Mobile G1 was Android 1.0, Droid was Android 2.0, N1 was 2.2, NS was 2.3, Moto Xoom was 3.0, GNex was 4.0. ALL developer devices.

But actually the highest selling Android phone of all time (single phone, not slightly different Samsung models everywhere) is the Thunderbolt. Unfortunately we don't have Desire sales numbers, but I've never even seen one IRL, so i don't think they sold THAT well.

I sure see plenty of Droids and Galaxy Ss.

Clearly you think the Desire is the onle and only best device ever though. Whatever you say


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

Lock screen with circle screen unlock.










Running an odexed stock XWLA4 ROM. Super fast and smooth.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## reflex99

TBolt represent:


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> http://droidforums.net
> There's your Droid dev community. I think we got you beat. That forum is for all Droid branded phones, but don't worry, 90% of the dev threads are for the OG.
> What I'm saying is the Droid IS basically a Nexus. Motorola worked with Google to build it. It's completely vanilla Android and it was THE launch product of android 2.0. T-Mobile G1 was Android 1.0, Droid was Android 2.0, N1 was 2.2, NS was 2.3, Moto Xoom was 3.0, GNex was 4.0. ALL developer devices.
> But actually the highest selling Android phone of all time (single phone, not slightly different Samsung models everywhere) is the Thunderbolt. Unfortunately we don't have Desire sales numbers, but I've never even seen one IRL, so i don't think they sold THAT well.
> I sure see plenty of Droids and Galaxy Ss.
> Clearly you think the Desire is the onle and only best device ever though. Whatever you say


One thing I can tell you is that the Desire sold massively well in Europe(and still does over here in Belgium where all phones are sold unlocked). I know a fair amount of people who have one and all of them are very happy with it. I had one myself (which I sold to my sister when I got my Xperia Arc). I used to flash 3-4 different ROMs on that phone each week just to try them out.
There's no doubt in my mind the Desire was one of the best phones (if not the best phone) of 2010. I rank it higher than the Samsung Galaxy S (which has a stunning screen) because of 2 reasons: The Desire has an LED flash for the camera and it did not try to copy the iPhone's design which the SGS clearly did do.


----------



## PB4UGO

Seriously, I can't stop haha...









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## DTK

Galaxy S2 on stock Gingerbread:

Home screen:










I use my phone internet for playing online games like BF3 (My normal internet has 24/7 torrent saturation, so its better than nothing and perfectly playable) so the quick toggle for wifi tethering is really useful (top right). Also the data counter widget below is very useful to make sure i don't burn though my 5gigs to quick (15 euros a months ^^). Having it set on transparent is real sweet too, blends in very nice with the live wall paper.

Gravitron (the wallpaper) is what I've had set for over half a year now, totally recommended for anyone with a OLED screen, and I noticed a load of people enjoying the Boka effect on the stock ICS wallpaper who might want to try it. With a pitch black background, the particle trails are stunning, yet minor enough not to be overwhelming. It's rendered into a 3D box, which the camera perspective rotates in when scrolling between screens; also a nice touch.

Flash light toggles are under rated IMO, having an instant torch is more useful than many people realise. As for the lock screen, iv just got a 800x480 black square i made in paint, high contrast clock is nice, not to mention the instant loading of the tiny file.

My other 'home screen' is pretty blank:










You havn't lived till you had windows XP on your phone! Though TBH, I normally run it in limited start up mode else its to slow for comfort:










Its amazing that my phone runs this faster than my old P3 700mhz POS computer, which is saying a lot as this is a full pentium MMX processor emulated in software (I think the flash storage and extra RAM probably play the biggest role). Don't knock the ability to run old x86 applications which don't exist in the ARM world, having access to that immense library sure is worth something!


----------



## xDriftyy




----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*


Where did you get those icons. I have been looking for something like that.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get those icons. I have been looking for something like that.
Click to expand...

Dark Matter HD, free on XDA or pay on the market.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> Dark Matter HD, free on XDA or pay on the market.


Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Ezygroove

Galalxy S2. Gingerbread with light cwm root!...lol


----------



## AMOCO

The background moves;
https://market.android.com/details?id=com.maxelus.infernogalaxylivewallpaper&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5tYXhlbHVzLmluZmVybm9nYWxheHlsaXZld2FsbHBhcGVyIl0.


----------



## bosoxdanc

Blazer Rom v3.9

Sent from my Epic 4G Touch using Tapatalk.


----------



## AK-47

Why not Blazer 4.0? and aren't all those options in the drop down notification menu?


----------



## Tman5293

Made some massive changes to the home screen on my Infuse:







You like?


----------



## reflex99

if i wanted the uselessness of the WP7 UI it would be great i guess.

whatever floats your boat though.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> if i wanted the uselessness of the WP7 UI it would be great i guess.
> whatever floats your boat though.


Well I do know that it's not permanent. I'll probably have another completely different UI in a week or two. I like it because it's different. Staring at the same UI all the time gets boring. I like to change it up every once in a while. Though I am curious, what makes you think that the Windows Phone UI is useless? I find it to have about the same amount of functionality that my previous launcher had.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> if i wanted the uselessness of the WP7 UI it would be great i guess.
> whatever floats your boat though.


reflex that is the joy of android though. He can have wp7 ui today, and ios ui tomorrow, and miui the day after. You can have anything you want without being stuck with it, and limited to the platform since android is so open.


----------



## strych9

Xperia X8; CM9 (ICS v4.0.3) + Apex Launcher.


----------



## ColdRush

HTC Evo 4g running my personal ROM.

ADW Launcher EX with Ubuntu theme
Day of Ubuntu Live Wallpaper


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> reflex that is the joy of android though. He can have wp7 ui today, and ios ui tomorrow, and miui the day after. You can have anything you want without being stuck with it, and limited to the platform since android is so open.


That is exactly the way I look at it. Well said.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> if i wanted the uselessness of the WP7 UI it would be great i guess.


The ironic part is I bet you have never even used a WP7 phone.

Why does everyone have to be an elitist snob. Contrary to your beliefs, Android isn't the only capable mobile OS.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> The ironic part is I bet you have never even used a WP7 phone.
> Why does everyone have to be an elitist snob. Contrary to your beliefs, Android isn't the only capable mobile OS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> reflex that is the joy of android though. He can have wp7 ui today, and ios ui tomorrow, and miui the day after. You can have anything you want without being stuck with it, and limited to the platform since android is so open.


This, I have been using Launcher7 on my pbhone and I'm still loving it. At some point I'll probably switch to stock ICS, but for now it's the WP7 look all the way.
that said, I think ZPlayer is one best music playback apps for android out there, regardless of opinion of the WP7 style.


----------



## reflex99

1. all of you need to chilll.....i was just answering his question:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You like?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcedEarth*
> 
> The ironic part is I bet you have never even used a WP7 phone.


2. Challenge accepted?


----------



## sterik01

Haven't posted here in a while.

My Galaxy Tab



My Motorola Photon


----------



## OverSightX

Pretty simple. Just got my S2 last week.


----------



## wire

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## MadCatMk2

SGS running ICS. Mixed feelings about performance and functionality. At least.. the colours match the background now?


----------



## Tman5293

Changed yet again!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Where did you get those icons. I have been looking for something like that.


Where did you get this wallpaper it's very attractive and would love to have it on my cell? Do you have a link please?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Where did you get this wallpaper it's very attractive and would love to have it on my cell? Do you have a link please?


Google reverse image search.


----------



## EpicPie

GS2.









Sent from my SGH-T989 by the power of Grayskull.


----------



## SohcSTI

Flavor of the week.


----------



## Jayjr1105

CM9 ICS for the ageless Samsung Captivate


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Where did you get this wallpaper it's very attractive and would love to have it on my cell? Do you have a link please?


I found that picture on wallbase.cc
That is where I find all my wallpapers.

http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1701161


----------



## BasashiKun

Boring, I know, but it's clean, minimalistic, and close to stock... just the way I like it


----------



## Tman5293

Lock Screen:



Home Screen:


----------



## strezz

X10i on Gingerbread feralab v10 custom Rom
Go launcher ice theme. Pretty smooth all around. My Widgets are on other screens.








Sent from my Toilet


----------



## hirolla888

and side ways:


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hirolla888*
> 
> 
> and side ways:


Nice, what's that battery widget called?


----------



## hirolla888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Nice, what's that battery widget called?


Battery Disc


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hirolla888*
> 
> Battery Disc


Thanks, REP+


----------



## Erick Silver

I have the Samsung Galaxy S1/Captivate running Gingerbread. I am using the Go Launcher App with the Steel Theme. Background is a Brushed Black Steel downloaded of Zedge. Center Clock Widget is the Gnokkia Clock.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/766428/width/420/height/700/flags/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Samsung Galaxy S1/Captivate running Gingerbread. I am using the Go Launcher App with the Steel Theme. Background is a Brushed Black Steel downloaded of Zedge. Center Clock Widget is the Gnokkia Clock.


Why don't you jump on CM9 Ice Cream Sandwich? Its very polished for it's stage in development. Very nice home screen btw


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Why don't you jump on CM9 Ice Cream Sandwich? Its very polished for it's stage in development. Very nice home screen btw


Last time I attempted to go ICS I temp bricked it. II have gotten as far as Gingerbread right now. I do have the ICS Go Launcher theme that I use from time to time complete with Live Wallpaper and Go Locker ICS Theme. Right now I am in my "Sleek and Modern Stage".


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Why don't you jump on CM9 Ice Cream Sandwich? Its very polished for it's stage in development. Very nice home screen btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I attempted to go ICS I temp bricked it. II have gotten as far as Gingerbread right now. I do have the ICS Go Launcher theme that I use from time to time complete with Live Wallpaper and Go Locker ICS Theme. Right now I am in my "Sleek and Modern Stage".
Click to expand...

download AOKP from XDA and flash it







http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1522881


----------



## Tman5293

Changed again. Not sure how long this one will stay though since I really liked the WP7 look.


----------



## Erick Silver

Still like mine.


----------



## Tman5293

Found some new dock icons and added a wallpaper to match:


----------



## Tman5293

This one is definitely gonna stay for a while:


----------



## WC_EEND

is that Statusbar++ in the top?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> is that Statusbar++ in the top?


It's Statusbar+ and the blue line is ChargeBar.

Statusbar+: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tombarrasso.android.wp7bar&feature=related_apps#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEwOSwiY29tLnRvbWJhcnJhc3NvLmFuZHJvaWQud3A3YmFyIl0.

ChargeBar: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.tombarrasso.android.batterybar&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS50b21iYXJyYXNzby5hbmRyb2lkLmJhdHRlcnliYXIiXQ..


----------



## adizz

Sent from my Blade-V880 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pings

Here is my newset SS.

AOKP 27
Softkeys (Nexus S like order)
Nova Launcher Prime
BobClockD3 (Honest '33B5E5' and white)
BattStatt (Honest '33B5E5' and white)
New wallpaper with sheet metal like dock bar (made by me)
Some new icons (made by me and others)


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> Here is my newset SS.
> AOKP 27
> Softkeys (Nexus S like order)
> Nova Launcher Prime
> BobClockD3 (Honest '33B5E5' and white)
> BattStatt (Honest '33B5E5' and white)
> New wallpaper with sheet metal like dock bar (made by me)
> Some new icons (made by me and others)


Looks good. How do you give that glass effect after putting the ss on a picture of the phone?


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Looks good. How do you give that glass effect after putting the ss on a picture of the phone?


Here you go it's a template
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*


----------



## Jayjr1105

Is there a website that does that with any ss or do you have to be a photoshop elite wizard?


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Is there a website that does that with any ss or do you have to be a photoshop elite wizard?


No not that I know of, any type of photoshop program will do it. If you could layer (put) one image on top of another and save it that's all it takes. It's very simple and it is already the correct size so you don't have to resize any of your screen shoots for your Galaxy Nexus. Just make sure you put the galaxynexusframe.png (template) on top of your screen shoot so you'll get the glass effect.


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## Nexus6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Is there a website that does that with any ss or do you have to be a photoshop elite wizard?


Check out the device frame generator from Android Asset Studio
http://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-studio/dist/device-frames.html


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> Here is my newset SS.


I really like your screen so I used your ideas. I think I may have even got your icons from an xda thread. Thank you. My Atrix 4g running cm9.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nexus6*
> 
> Check out the device frame generator from Android Asset Studio
> http://android-ui-utils.googlecode.com/hg/asset-studio/dist/device-frames.html


That is awesome. Wish it had a better selection of phones (aka my phone)


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> Here you go it's a template


Thanks +REP


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennjersey83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your screen so I used your ideas. I think I may have even got your icons from an xda thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did. Look through the post under the same username I made a few of them. Either there or on the rootzwiki clone thread. I'm more of a rootzwiki fan than xda now-a-days.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Tman5293

It's officially an addiction:


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> I found that picture on wallbase.cc
> That is where I find all my wallpapers.
> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1701161


Thanks man cuz i do go get my wallpapers there too. Good find however!


----------



## [email protected]

If anyone here has Droid RAZR please DO please post your pictures. Would like to see what yours look like. I have no clue how to snap mine cuz i ain't rooted and don't intend to. I'd love to but i don't really wanna risk warranty on a very expensive cell and i love it!


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If anyone here has Droid RAZR please DO please post your pictures. Would like to see what yours look like. I have no clue how to snap mine cuz i ain't rooted and don't intend to. I'd love to but i don't really wanna risk warranty on a very expensive cell and i love it!


I'm almost positive there's a way to take a screen shot without rooting on the razr. Google it. Also, every single screen shot in this entire thread could be the razr. All android phones have the same access to all of the widgets, themes, launchers, ect used in this thread.


----------



## [email protected]

Oh dude i know some of these aren't RAZRS. they look like HTC and other brands. Razr screens would be MUCH bigger. Trust me. FEEL free to prove me wrong!


----------



## Erick Silver

Mines not a Razr. But a Samsung Captivate. Captivate has a 4" Super AMOLED 4" Touchscreen and the Razr has a 4.3" Super AMOLED Advanced qHD screen.


----------



## EpicPie

Nothing to new with my home screen.

Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorns.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If anyone here has Droid RAZR please DO please post your pictures. Would like to see what yours look like. I have no clue how to snap mine cuz i ain't rooted and don't intend to. I'd love to but i don't really wanna risk warranty on a very expensive cell and i love it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost positive there's a way to take a screen shot without rooting on the razr. Google it. Also, every single screen shot in this entire thread could be the razr. All android phones have the same access to all of the widgets, themes, launchers, ect used in this thread.
Click to expand...

EVERY ANDROID PHONE BUILT has built in screenshot capablilty. Just has to be done through the SDK. Easier than it looks though.
http://www.androidcentral.com/taking-screenshots-without-root
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Oh dude i know some of these aren't RAZRS. they look like HTC and other brands. Razr screens would be MUCH bigger. Trust me. FEEL free to prove me wrong!


RAZR doesn't have that big of a screen. Honestly the majority of these are power user phones and have just as big or bigger than your screen, especially since lots of them are Galaxy Nexuses. But you're an OCN member, you should know that screen size isn't the deciding factor, resolution is. And in that department, the qHD on your RAZR gets blown out of the water by almost every other screen available on high end phones, since all new high end HTCs, Galaxy Nexus, and even LG is cranking out full 720p screens. Motorola is the only one I know of that hasn't pounded out a 720p phone yet.


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Oh dude i know some of these aren't RAZRS. they look like HTC and other brands. Razr screens would be MUCH bigger. Trust me. FEEL free to prove me wrong!


What I'm trying to say is, why do you want screen shots of Razrs in particular? There would be no difference between the screenshots here and any Razr. You already know what they look like stock. Android is a blank canvas. You can change anything you want on it. How far you go is up to you.

Here's my flavor of the week. Aside from the softkeys at the bottom, your RAZR could very easily look exactly like this with the same launcher and icons.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI*
> 
> What I'm trying to say is, why do you want screen shots of Razrs in particular? There would be no difference between the screenshots here and any Razr. You already know what they look like stock. Android is a blank canvas. You can change anything you want on it. How far you go is up to you.
> Here's my flavor of the week. Aside from the softkeys at the bottom, your RAZR could very easily look exactly like this with the same launcher and icons.


Hmm looks like a Windows Phone Theme. Not my favorite look.


----------



## bajer29

Mine







Just got GO Launcher for my EVO3D and I love it!

EDIT: Clock is a LWP called Super Clock Wallpaper Pro and the battery gauge is a widget called Circle Battery Widget.


----------



## Erick Silver

Go Launcher is AWESOME. I love messing with my friends by putting the iPhone Theme on and watching them be confused when they pick up my phone.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Go Launcher is AWESOME. I love messing with my friends by putting the iPhone Theme on and watching them be confused when they pick up my phone.


+1 On GO Launcher being awesome.

Here is my newest creation:


----------



## wierdo124

Threw ICS on my old D1. Works surprisingly very well. Very little leftover RAM and storage, but without apps it's just as snappy as it was with heavily modded Froyo.


----------



## xJavontax

Here's my HTC Wildfire S running CM7. It's an unofficial port, but it runs well aside from the lack of video and camera support.










Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk

Edit: CM7 is so much better than the stock VM firmware. HTC Sense looks and feels like crap. Super bloated crap.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Love my EVO3D!


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot*
> 
> Love my EVO3D!


Nice Stainless Wallpaper.


----------



## PB4UGO

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


Ohhhh. What is that you are running?


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot*
> 
> Love my EVO3D!


The FF and contacts icons kinda ruin it, aside from that it's pretty neat


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh. What is that you are running?
Click to expand...

Sorry for not stating.

My galaxy s2 is unrooted. Using adwlauncher ex.
Minimal text app icons, circle battery widget and minimalistic text for clock. Wallpaper found on PicSpeed wallpaper. Hope I covered it all








Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Go Launcher is AWESOME. I love messing with my friends by putting the iPhone Theme on and watching them be confused when they pick up my phone.


Yeah, I love GO but default theme is a minimalist's dream and it makes me happy. The GO widgets are beautiful too, but I have been having a little trouble with GO's weather widget and notification plug in.


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Yeah, I love GO but default theme is a minimalist's dream and it makes me happy. The GO widgets are beautiful too, but I have been having a little trouble with GO's weather widget and notification plug in.


I started having issues with the GoWeather too. I uninstalled for right now but I keep checking the App Store to see if/when it gets an update.


----------



## bajer29

GO said they have been"updating their servers" which is the reason why I am experiencing inaccurate information and update data.


----------



## ClickJacker

Just changed my phone up.




























Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## bajer29

Here's my new lock screen using GO launcher! This free theme is called "dark".










Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> Here's my new lock screen using GO launcher! This free theme is called "dark".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


No messages, no missed calls? Forever Alone. Haha j/k...I like the simplicity.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## bajer29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> No messages, no missed calls? Forever Alone. Haha j/k...I like the simplicity.
> Sent from my coffee pot.


I'm one of those OCD people who have to check all notifications right when I get them or clear it out of my notification drawer. It annoys me if they stay up there too long


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bajer29*
> 
> I'm one of those OCD people who have to check all notifications right when I get them or clear it out of my notification drawer. It annoys me if they stay up there too long


Same here. I can't stand to have something beep at me and just leave it up there in the notification area. drives me nuts


----------



## anyeg

DINC2 RCMIX3D RUNNY, Over Clocked at 1.8GHZ.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Rooted and now new and improved White/Minimalist focus points with the Stainless backround!


























Nick


----------



## Erick Silver

I love the Brushed Metal backgrounds. So clean looking.


----------



## PB4UGO

Not much of an update...just changed the clock and made the battery widget bigger.









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Clean, and gesture based launcher (Nova Prime)


----------



## EpicPie

Sent from my SGH-T989 via Satanic Unicorn magic.


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anyeg*
> 
> 
> DINC2 RCMIX3D RUNNY, Over Clocked at 1.8GHZ.


I like your setup. What clock are you using?


----------



## nathris




----------



## Mugabuga

Here's mine on my Atrix 4G.









Sent from my Atrix


----------



## Tman5293

My current setup:


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugabuga*
> 
> Here's mine on my Atrix 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Atrix


why do they call it a 4g?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> 
> Clean, and gesture based launcher (Nova Prime)


Where can I find the dock icons? These look soo good!


----------



## strych9

BUMP


----------



## Scrappy

Galaxy Note, I edited out my city on the phone


----------



## wierdo124

That's so massive. I want it.


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

AT&T Galaxy SII with an ICS rom...



















Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## superhead91




----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Where can I find the dock icons? These look soo good!


They're just stock icons on ICS.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Note, I edited out my city on the phone


You can't be too far from me. considering I was looking at the exact same temp in my car this morning.


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> That's so massive. I want it.


5.3" screen


----------



## wierdo124

I know. While too big for some things, oh so awesome for others









Mine most recently. FINALLY found a custom ROM that works for me. Custom Sense 3.0+ ROMs never ran great, and there isn't an ICS one with camera+front camera+flash working, so I finally settled on a mildly tweaked Sense 2.1 one and so far I like it


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I know. While too big for some things, oh so awesome for others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine most recently. FINALLY found a custom ROM that works for me. Custom Sense 3.0+ ROMs never ran great, and there isn't an ICS one with camera+front camera+flash working, so I finally settled on a mildly tweaked Sense 2.1 one and so far I like it


Never too big


----------



## h2on0

Gummy 0.9.0 on my droid2. I'm lovin ICS. I compiled this myself.









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> They're just stock icons on ICS.


I'm using Nova Launcher on my X8 which is running CM9 (ICS v4.0.3) but the dock icons aren't like that :/


----------



## Mootsfox

While I like customization, I prefer simple things.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I know. While too big for some things, oh so awesome for others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine most recently. FINALLY found a custom ROM that works for me. Custom Sense 3.0+ ROMs never ran great, and there isn't an ICS one with camera+front camera+flash working, so I finally settled on a mildly tweaked Sense 2.1 one and so far I like it


What phone do you have? I had a similar situation with my HD2 - whilst Sense 3.x ROMs run pretty well considering, they're not good enough for me to use on my daily (and only) phone. I didn't feel like going for Sense 2.x so in the end I just settled for an AOSP ROM. Hopefully the developers will be able to get ICS running smoothly on the HD2 since the Qualcomm drivers have been released for the GPU. Until then, 2.3.7 it is:


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I know. While too big for some things, oh so awesome for others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine most recently. FINALLY found a custom ROM that works for me. Custom Sense 3.0+ ROMs never ran great, and there isn't an ICS one with camera+front camera+flash working, so I finally settled on a mildly tweaked Sense 2.1 one and so far I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What phone do you have? I had a similar situation with my HD2 - whilst Sense 3.x ROMs run pretty well considering, they're not good enough for me to use on my daily (and only) phone. I didn't feel like going for Sense 2.x so in the end I just settled for an AOSP ROM. Hopefully the developers will be able to get ICS running smoothly on the HD2 since the Qualcomm drivers have been released for the GPU. Until then, 2.3.7 it is:
Click to expand...

Droid Incredible 2. AOSP just so far hasn't felt right to me on my phone, dunno. I wish it did. CM7 is buggy as hell on the Inc2 by everyone's account, hopefully CM9 won't be. I might give CM7.2 a shot when it drops.

One thing about the AOSP ROM i tried (Liquid) was the camera app didn't work well. It worked, but not well enough. Slow and buggy. I use my phone for a lot more than ROMing and dinking around, i need the camera to work perfectly every time.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I know. While too big for some things, oh so awesome for others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine most recently. FINALLY found a custom ROM that works for me. Custom Sense 3.0+ ROMs never ran great, and there isn't an ICS one with camera+front camera+flash working, so I finally settled on a mildly tweaked Sense 2.1 one and so far I like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What phone do you have? I had a similar situation with my HD2 - whilst Sense 3.x ROMs run pretty well considering, they're not good enough for me to use on my daily (and only) phone. I didn't feel like going for Sense 2.x so in the end I just settled for an AOSP ROM. Hopefully the developers will be able to get ICS running smoothly on the HD2 since the Qualcomm drivers have been released for the GPU. Until then, 2.3.7 it is:
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Droid Incredible 2. AOSP just so far hasn't felt right to me on my phone, dunno. I wish it did. CM7 is buggy as hell on the Inc2 by everyone's account, hopefully CM9 won't be. I might give CM7.2 a shot when it drops.
> 
> One thing about the AOSP ROM i tried (Liquid) was the camera app didn't work well. It worked, but not well enough. Slow and buggy. I use my phone for a lot more than ROMing and dinking around, i need the camera to work perfectly every time.
Click to expand...

Ah, fair enough. For me, this ROM has definitely been the one that works the best. You'd never know from using it that it's not a native Android phone. I think that's mostly due to the fact that it's probably had more work put into it than any other HD2 Android ROM.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> I'm using Nova Launcher on my X8 which is running CM9 (ICS v4.0.3) but the dock icons aren't like that :/


Don't know why then, they're the stock icons on my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## nathris

There isn't a single decent eBook reader available on Windows or Linux, so I had to improvise. And yes, its buttery smooth.


----------



## jjeahh

*HTC Wildfire S, cm7
QQlauncher & mClock*

*& Lewa Home*


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

CM9 on GS2 (i777)



















Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## Sparhawk

Xperia X10 Cyanogen Mod 7.2.0 Release 109(i think... I lose track...)



Running Go Launcher EX instead of the stock ADWLauncher
Center Widgit is Minimalistic Text.

Rooted and custom is the only way to run this phone.
Used the Sony stuff for a year or so. Haven't looked back.


----------



## Tman5293

Just got the official Gingerbread 2.3.6 update for my Infuse. Here it is as of said update:


----------



## AK-47




----------



## Churminess

CM7 RC on my Galaxy ace. Pretty darn smooth almost all of the time:






Any good reasons to upgrade to CM9? I've never tried ICS, but it doesn't look _that_ different.


----------



## Cid

HTC Desire with CM7 RC
TDC 2.0 and Minimalistic Text



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Just the one homescreen, 's all I need.


----------



## plasticglock

Cid that looks crazy! Never set it up in such a simple yet elegant manner! I'll post up some of mine later.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cid*
> 
> HTC Desire with CM7 RC
> TDC 2.0 and Minimalistic Text
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just the one homescreen, 's all I need.


need to change your notification bar colors


----------



## Kand

My Uncle's Xperia Arc S. Just a bunch of widgets I threw on. Yes, he does play Angry Birds. :T

I've been playing around with Minimalistic Text on my Desire S though. I'll go into that more once ICS rolls out for both phones.


----------



## Tman5293

The home screen on my new Asus Transformer Prime:


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> The home screen on my new Asus Transformer Prime:


Nice. I played with some form of Asus Transformer tablet running ICS recently (it had a slide-out keyboard, not a dockable one) and it was pretty awesome. Made me want a tablet









Also, forget minimalist text, I went with plain minimalism:




I find that using a lot of third party widgets tends to make things look quite cluttered, so I prefer to use as many built-in ones as possible.

The homescreen to the left of the centre one just has my Twitter widget on, and the ones to the far right and far left are blank. Just did a fresh install yesterday, so things are bound to change.


----------



## AK-47




----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AK-47*
> 
> http://0[/IMG][/URL]


there's a dead guy in your phone.

Might wanna get that checked out.


----------



## sbeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-tPg- HeadShot*
> 
> Rooted and now new and improved White/Minimalist focus points with the Stainless backround!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


i must know, how did u get Winamp to have a clear background?


----------



## sbeast

Go Locker screen with lighter theme, mystic Halo livewallpaper


----------



## tr4656

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## plasticglock

Motorola Atrix Nvidia Tegra 2 1600mhz OC cm7.1 weekly 4/20 Launcher pro
Bacon!!! (tapatalk)


----------



## Jackeduphard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbeast*
> 
> i must know, how did u get Winamp to have a clear background?


I must know how this is done!!!


----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> there's a dead guy in your phone.
> Might wanna get that checked out.


came with the theme. haven't found anything better in the same color scheme


----------



## Scrappy




----------



## t3lancer2006

WP7 beauty, ICS functionality and customization.
Sent from my Rooted CM9 4.0.4 G-Nexus LTE


----------



## Ellis




----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=990014

For all of you looking for the transparent widgets!

Nick


----------



## Tman5293

I find this to be a more fitting background for my Transformer Prime:


----------



## WC_EEND

here's mine from my One X:


----------



## superhead91

My Galaxy S II


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Galaxy S II


It's so smalllll


----------



## Demented

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> It's so smalllll


That's what she said...


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> It's so smalllll


i think it isn't displaying at actual resolution, I think his screenshot is just low quality. Look at the font on the clock, it isn't the right res.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> It's so smalllll
> 
> 
> 
> i think it isn't displaying at actual resolution, I think his screenshot is just low quality. Look at the font on the clock, it isn't the right res.
Click to expand...

Yep. That image is 240x400, the GSII has a 480x800 screen, so that's a quarter of the actual size.

It's hosted on Tapatalk's servers so I'm guessing that's when it got sized down.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yep. That image is 240x400, the GSII has a 480x800 screen, so that's a quarter of the actual size.
> It's hosted on Tapatalk's servers so I'm guessing that's when it got sized down.


This. I uploaded it on tapatalk.


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## superhead91




----------



## AK-47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Demented*
> 
> That's what she said...


damn you beat me to it


----------



## strych9




----------



## nathris

Kindle Fire running CM9. Haven't done much because the roms aren't fully mature yet (no HWA on this rom) and I know I'm going to be flashing a lot of new roms in the coming weeks.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindle Fire running CM9. Haven't done much because the roms aren't fully mature yet (no HWA on this rom) and I know I'm going to be flashing a lot of new roms in the coming weeks.


have you tried reloaded rom yet? I have that on my kindle and it is great.


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

New background/Status Bar/ Icon Setup!



Nick


----------



## goodwidp

Droid X running Wiz's MIUI DefX 4.5.2012 build. mClock is the date/time widget on my home screen and I also use Circle Launcher to access my commonly used apps while keeping the screen clean. These pics are not the highest resolution which explains the slightly blurred/jagged edges.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrasherht*
> 
> have you tried reloaded rom yet? I have that on my kindle and it is great.


That is reloaded. Its alright, but the lack of hardware acceleration is killing me. I guess I'm just spoiled coming from all of the fantastic N1/Desire devs.


----------



## thrasherht

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> That is reloaded. Its alright, but the lack of hardware acceleration is killing me. I guess I'm just spoiled coming from all of the fantastic N1/Desire devs.


Since they got it half way working I have been happy. i can play GTA3 perfectly so, I am happy. I don't really use anything that requires the 2d acceleration that we lack. Youtube isn't a big deal because I can just play it in SD mode.


----------



## nathris

No hardware codecs so netflix isn't working. Also no Chrome, and Opera is completely messed up.

Also, stay away from 1.2H. It just bootloops for me.


----------



## adamkatt

My Nexus


----------



## wire

Simple and clean.









Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## connectwise




----------



## waltcujo

These are off of an lg optimus v running the android version 2.3.7 and cm7 I.H.O. rom
Also take note of the oh so nifty overclock.net app that I found amusing that no one else had

the green theme is called galaxy green,the blue one is Blue bionic & the one with the cross bones super user app is called synergy
the wall paper is live the fish swim constantly ,bubbles rise but all that swimming makes a fish hungry! so from time to time
one only needs to double tap and fish food drops from the top and all your fish hurry to grab a piece


----------



## UZ7

SkY ICS 4.0.3 with 360 launcher.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unimatrix82

Atrix running the most recent cm7 nightly, I prefer the keep it simple and clean method.









Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrappy

Samsung Note custom rom, theme and a live wallpaper.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Note custom rom, theme and a live wallpaper.


Which live wallpaper is that?


----------



## Scrappy

It's called phase beam live, it was in the OTA section for my ROM.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*
> 
> It's called phase beam live, it was in the OTA section for my ROM.


I found phase beam on the market although it looks nothing like that with the falling androids.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey everyone, Im sorry for going way off topic, but I saw that this was one of busiest threads in the mobile forum and decided to be a scumbag and ask you this question here.

Is 1GB of data a lot ? I am thinking about getting a smartphone, but I dont know how long 1GB of data will last. As a person who is near a computer most of the time anyway and will most likely use the computer for going online instead of the phone, do you think 1GB a month will be enough for light usage ?
Again, sorry for OT'ing, but if you help me, I will post Home Screen when I buy the phone


----------



## WC_EEND

1GB should be plenty for light usage, I'm a heavy user and have a 2GB plan which I have yet to use up completely even once (end up around 1.5GB usually).


----------



## wire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey everyone, Im sorry for going way off topic, but I saw that this was one of busiest threads in the mobile forum and decided to be a scumbag and ask you this question here.
> Is 1GB of data a lot ? I am thinking about getting a smartphone, but I dont know how long 1GB of data will last. As a person who is near a computer most of the time anyway and will most likely use the computer for going online instead of the phone, do you think 1GB a month will be enough for light usage ?
> Again, sorry for OT'ing, but if you help me, I will post Home Screen when I buy the phone


It should be enough for light usage. If you're worried you may go over, then consider connecting to wifi whenever you are able to.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> 1GB should be plenty for light usage, I'm a heavy user and have a 2GB plan which I have yet to use up completely even once (end up around 1.5GB usually).


You probably don't have heavy usage if you can't use 2 GB.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> You probably don't have heavy usage if you can't use 2 GB.


I'd call it heavy useage by Belgian standards. None of the networks here offer unlimited data plans, and the 2GB one is the largest you can get over here. So by our norms, that's heavy useage


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey everyone, Im sorry for going way off topic, but I saw that this was one of busiest threads in the mobile forum and decided to be a scumbag and ask you this question here.
> 
> Is 1GB of data a lot ? I am thinking about getting a smartphone, but I dont know how long 1GB of data will last. As a person who is near a computer most of the time anyway and will most likely use the computer for going online instead of the phone, do you think 1GB a month will be enough for light usage ?
> Again, sorry for OT'ing, but if you help me, I will post Home Screen when I buy the phone


For any light usage, 1GB is more than enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> 1GB should be plenty for light usage, I'm a heavy user and have a 2GB plan which I have yet to use up completely even once (end up around 1.5GB usually).
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't have heavy usage if you can't use 2 GB.
Click to expand...

"Heavy usage" is a completely subjective term though. It's unfair to include tethering into any of this usage, and I think you would have to be a heavy user to use 2GB without tethering.


----------



## Bastyn99

Sounds good you guys, thanks for the input. Now I just have to find out what phone to get...


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Sounds good you guys, thanks for the input. Now I just have to find out what phone to get...


http://www.thenextgalaxy.com/


----------



## WC_EEND

Get a One X







you won't regret it. If a One X is to expensive, I can recommend a One S


----------



## Bastyn99

Yeah I've been looking at the One X, and while it is one of the most expensive phones on the market, no matter what phone I buy, Ill be paying over 24 months, so the price difference between the most expensive and least expensive phones will still only be like 10-15$ a month, and that I think I can live with.

Not sure I can wait for thenextgalaxy either.


----------



## WC_EEND

One thing I will say about the one X is to avoid doing perfomance intensive things like flash movies or Tegra 3 gaming because it will overheat. If you do so while unplugged from the charger, it'll be fine though.


----------



## Bastyn99

Flash movies ? Like, watching stuff on youtube ? Gaming is no biggie, I wont be doing that anyway, but if I cant watch movies on youtube Ill be sad.


----------



## WC_EEND

youtube isn't that much of an issue, it's mostly when watching flash video embedded in websites. And when not connected to the charger it heats up a bit, but not that much


----------



## Bastyn99

Oh good, thanks


----------



## wierdo124

Source on overheating problem? I've heard nothing of the sort.


----------



## WC_EEND

source is personal experience and xda


----------



## Sgtbash

My Galaxy s II on the official non rooted ICS 4.0.3


----------



## plasticglock

Update. Installed jokersax's cm9 on my moto atrix.

































Bacon!! (tapatalk)


----------



## superhead91




----------



## Willanhanyard

AT$T Galaxy Note with Revamped ICS leak ROM from XDA. Awesomeness.










Tapatalk`d by my Note


----------



## nathris

OK no more tweaking. I'm probably just going to flash a new rom and lose it all anyway.


----------



## Ellis

Might want to quickly edit one of those tweets


----------



## Bonkers

CM7 on my Tbolt.


----------



## QxY

Galaxy S2 + CM9 + Transparent status bar mod


----------



## PB4UGO

Galaxy s2, stock. Adwlauncher ex, minimal text icons, minimal black app icon, one more clock, and circle battery widget. And my 1 year old daughter

















Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> OK no more tweaking. I'm probably just going to flash a new rom and lose it all anyway. -snip-


Nice tablet mod lol







. I was thinking about trying that out, but DPI is too high.


----------



## nathris

Not a tablet mod. Its my Kindle Fire.


----------



## Malcolm




----------



## Sgtbash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*


Nothing like having 3 browsers on one page


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sgtbash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like having 3 browsers on one page
Click to expand...

And a task manager on Gingerbread or ICS....


----------



## nathris

Looks like Froyo Sense to me.


----------



## Malcolm

I'm still testing out which browser I like the best, I just got this phone yesterday









And it's CleanROM ICS. The Rezound came with Gingerbread and the task manager was a stock app. CleanROM also kept it.


----------



## wierdo124

You should know, never use a task manager on any froyo or later android phone. Does more harm than good.


----------



## WC_EEND

My One X comes with one as well for some reason. That said, I never actually use it


----------



## Swift Castiel

I actually use task manager quite a lot, but I am on an ICS rom so that's all good and fine. I usually only run it a few times at startup though.


----------



## Ellis

The only reason to use a task manager in recent versions of Android is if an app crashes or something, or gets "stuck" as I've seen happen a couple of times. No point in using it just to end apps for no reason, this isn't Windows Mobile


----------



## Playapplepie

I use stock everything







I love my backround though. I think it is the best one I've had.


----------



## windowszp




----------



## UZ7

SKY ICS--- 4.2D-9 (ICS 4.0.3) w/ Apex Launcher.


----------



## FireMarshallBill

Stock Nexus + Flying toasters wallpaper


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *windowszp*


Makes me want kind of miss my jailbroken iPod lol.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FireMarshallBill*
> 
> Stock Nexus + Flying toasters wallpaper


Dang man I love the toasters! lol

I remember my parents buying the actual screensaver when I was a kid


----------



## d3310n

my favorite home screen ever. its really beautiful. any pointers or criticism?


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3310n*
> 
> 
> my favorite home screen ever. its really beautiful. any pointers or criticism?


Get a transparent clock.


----------



## d3310n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Get a transparent clock.




lookin good!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3310n*
> 
> 
> lookin good!


Yeah


----------



## Tman5293

I've been using this one for a while now:


----------



## PB4UGO

My 6 year old helped me with this one.
Page 1








Page 2









Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## SohcSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> My 6 year old helped me with this one.
> Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


That wallpaper is awesome! Where'd you get it?


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SohcSTI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> My 6 year old helped me with this one.
> Page 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Page 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.
> 
> 
> 
> That wallpaper is awesome! Where'd you get it?
Click to expand...

oh crap, I can't remember haha. Either Picspeed or BestWallpapersHD...lemme post it here...hopefully its full Res...








Looks like it's 960x800...

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## strych9




----------



## wierdo124




----------



## nathris




----------



## plasticglock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Wow man 2 and a half days??? What kind of phone and how is it set up? My atrix can make it to 2 days, but just barely, and I have to be kind of careful.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


Not bad, not bad. Looks pretty much idle though, I don't think it would be too hard to get 36h out of most phones without doing much.

Also, that's not your homescreen


















EDIT: What's with the dodgy 3G icon? Also, no battery in the statusbar? How do you keep track?


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, not bad. Looks pretty much idle though, I don't think it would be too hard to get 36h out of most phones without doing much.
> 
> Also, that's not your homescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What's with the dodgy 3G icon? Also, no battery in the statusbar? How do you keep track?
Click to expand...

Yeah notice that's only at like 40% battery after that though. I could've pulled 5 days out of it









3g icon is sense. I use the MIUI style battery across the top, doesn't show up on screenies. Droid Incredible 2 on custom ROM.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, not bad. Looks pretty much idle though, I don't think it would be too hard to get 36h out of most phones without doing much.
> 
> Also, that's not your homescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What's with the dodgy 3G icon? Also, no battery in the statusbar? How do you keep track?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah notice that's only at like 40% battery after that though. I could've pulled 5 days out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3g icon is sense. I use the MIUI style battery across the top, doesn't show up on screenies. Droid Incredible 2 on custom ROM.
Click to expand...

Ah fair enough. For some reason the "3G" text looks weirdly stretched, it's probably just the screenshot or something.


----------



## lagittaja

Well this is what my Desire looks like right now.
Sandvold's ICS Beta 0.6.1.1 with Nova launcher.


----------



## WC_EEND

How' ICS on the Desire? I'm considering upgrading my sister's Desire to ICS but I'm not sure as to how it performs.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> How' ICS on the Desire? I'm considering upgrading my sister's Desire to ICS but I'm not sure as to how it performs.


It's not fast enough for my liking, it's just way too damn heavy. Does your sister's Desire have CM7? If it does then stick with it.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> It's not fast enough for my liking, it's just way too damn heavy. Does your sister's Desire have CM7? If it does then stick with it.


Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad, not bad. Looks pretty much idle though, I don't think it would be too hard to get 36h out of most phones without doing much.
> 
> Also, that's not your homescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: What's with the dodgy 3G icon? Also, no battery in the statusbar? How do you keep track?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah notice that's only at like 40% battery after that though. I could've pulled 5 days out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3g icon is sense. I use the MIUI style battery across the top, doesn't show up on screenies. Droid Incredible 2 on custom ROM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah fair enough. For some reason the "3G" text looks weirdly stretched, it's probably just the screenshot or something.
Click to expand...

Nope, its like that. Just the sense icon.


----------



## reflex99

sense icon confirmed:


Also, i'm digging this sense 4.0 theme.

HTC Thunderbolt
Killasense 3.7.19
GoLauncher EX + Sense 4.0 theme

sorry for crummy image quality. This rom doesn't have a screenshot function. so i have to use ShootMe.


----------



## Ellis

Oh, fair enough.


----------



## WC_EEND

Strange, the 3G icon is normal on my One X (ie: not stretched) and it's normal on my sister's Desire as well.


----------



## Ellis

I can't speak for the 3G icon as I haven't been in a standard 3G area yet when I've been looking at the phone, but the H and G icons don't appear to be stretched at all. Here's my new homescreen as well









EDIT: Unstretched 3G icon. Weird.


----------



## Scrappy

More noteyness!


----------



## lagittaja

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Nothing special for my EVO 3D, running Android 2.3, Beautiful Widgets, and the wallpaper is Alien Shapes (live wallpaper):


----------



## xDriftyy

feel free to ask for anything


----------



## Ellis

Trying out the Virtuous Inquisition ROM currently


----------



## jackeyjoe

It's been a while since I've posted here...


----------



## dragneel




----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> It's been a while since I've posted here...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: *SNIP*


That is a nice clock! Market link?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> That is a nice clock! Market link?


I knew someone would ask lol, it's based off ultimate custom clock widget (here), and the skin is called rainbow battery mod (here).


----------



## lagittaja

Thanks a lot! I tried it and looks really good but it desperately needs more Note sizes lol, I would prefer a 5x3 size option.
Currently it only has 5x1 and 5x2 which are really stupid..
I'll give the developer a message about that.
Until then I think I'll go with this









E: Damn Tapatalk messed the images. How about now....

















Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Thanks a lot! I tried it and looks really good but it desperately needs more Note sizes lol, I would prefer a 5x3 size option.
> Currently it only has 5x1 and 5x2 which are really stupid..
> I'll give the developer a message about that.
> Until then I think I'll go with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: Damn Tapatalk messed the images. How about now....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Fair enough, there is a thread on XDA for the dev as well so if you'd rather contact them there... I do love it on my phone though, works really really well


----------



## PB4UGO

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## lagittaja

Experimenting with different wallpapers right now.
Browsing through tons of photos at interfacelift currently trying to find some awesome darkish photo and I think I may settle with this for a "while".










Name of the picture is Manhattan Sunset if someone is interested in getting it.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Go Launcher EX with Digital Hive live wallpaper on EVO 3D:


----------



## Miki

Spoiler: Lock









Spoiler: Home









Spoiler: Other Pages











Galaxy S2 i777


----------



## 102014

This is my S2 running Cyanogenmod 9 nighty's


----------



## Miki

^ I hope that wallpaper looks better in person. :3


----------



## KenjiS




----------



## angel88888




----------



## lagittaja

Blah same old boring UI but here's this anyway. I was bored once again and ended up browsing interfacelift lol


















Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

E: Oh and the images are
Isolation
Walpa Gorge Australia


----------



## Ferrari8608

Tapatalk'd from my HTC Merge


----------



## Miki

Phone: Samsung GS2 I777

Not much different, except it's now MIUI v4 ICS. ^______^


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> 
> 
> Phone: Samsung GS2 I777
> Not much different, except it's now MIUI v4 ICS. ^______^


How long until Apple goes after the person who made THAT rom? XD


----------



## benben84




----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> How long until Apple goes after the person who made THAT rom? XD


The devs are chinese so never... plus it's only skin deep and incredibly themable.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> The devs are chinese so never... plus it's only skin deep and incredibly themable.


Haha, yes. Though I can't really see them doing it even if the developers weren't Chinese - seeing as it's not released on any phones and sold in shops, not many people use it, relatively speaking.

I think I probably posted a similar looking or identical setup recently but here's mine anyway:



I like to keep it very close to AOSP - it's AOKP build 36 on my HTC Sensation.


----------



## superhead91

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SohcSTI

Flavor of the week.


----------



## xxgamxx

Not much, haven't even rooted it but here it is.

edit: Had to show the home screen, just so amazing.


----------



## PB4UGO

Just changed wallpapers. Its a photo of the recent eclipse.










Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## 3XPeriment

OG Droid Incredible w/ CM7:


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> Just changed wallpapers. Its a photo of the recent eclipse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


That is not a photo of the recent eclipse. It is photoshopped. Here is the original on deviantart that was done in 2009:

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=A4size-ska#/d2dvgyj


----------



## Boyboyd

Galaxy nexus

Simple. All the stuff I use everyday is on the screen to the right, and everything else is in the app tray. Also, I'm obsessed with portal lol.

Just got this phone though so thats likely to change.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy nexus
> Simple. All the stuff I use everyday is on the screen to the right, and everything else is in the app tray. Also, I'm obsessed with portal lol.
> Just got this phone though so thats likely to change.


Haha, nice wallpaper


----------



## strych9




----------



## cavallino

My Transformer running Megatron Rom with CM9 Holo Orange Theme


----------



## Malcolm

Switched to a different ROM, this time with about 90% of Sense and all Verizon bloatware removed. I can feel the improvement in battery life already and it's only been discharging for about 30 minutes now.











Everything is ridiculously smooth and I freed up ~250MB of RAM coming from the old ROM.


----------



## WC_EEND

Switched to Statusbar+










Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## lagittaja

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

E: Does the image show? For some reason I can't see it myself lol
E2: Hmm now it works.. Weird..
Also I'm running ICS nowadays (official Polish LPY) and I'm using Nova Launcher.
Damn this phone is blazing fast now.


----------



## bryce

Here's my newly flashed gummy 1.2 on bionic.










Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xyro TR1

Kickin' it oldschool with my G2.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> Kickin' it oldschool with my G2.


LauncherPro ftw!

Its old, but i still like it way more than ADW and Go launchers.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Got tired of GoLauncher's slowness, switched back to ADW, much happier.







Funny thing though, out of LauncherPro, GoLauncher, and ADW, Sense is the fastest on my EVO 3D, but has almost no customization.


----------



## wierdo124

Typical GO products. Go SMS is the same way, just the alternatives are even worse.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> LauncherPro ftw!
> Its old, but i still like it way more than ADW and Go launchers.


You'd have to pry my G2 out of my cold, dead hands before I give it up. I love the phone (wish it was faster tho) and I love the look and feel!









Also HARD KEYBOARD!


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xyro TR1*
> 
> You'd have to pry my G2 out of my cold, dead hands before I give it up. I love the phone *(wish it was faster tho)* and I love the look and feel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also HARD KEYBOARD!


Same for me with my EVO 3D. I won't upgrade for a very long while I hope. It's all the phone I need, and I even have weaned myself from my usual physical keyboard requirement.

It's nice to see someone not desperate for the newest tech, particularly in the smartphone market, but you should really check out a multi-core phone with more memory. You'll wonder why you didn't upgrade earlier.









In other news, it's June 1st and no ICS for my phone.







I hope HTC pushes it out soon.


----------



## SenorRed

Plain!

Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Same for me with my EVO 3D. I won't upgrade for a very long while I hope. It's all the phone I need, and I even have weaned myself from my usual physical keyboard requirement.
> It's nice to see someone not desperate for the newest tech, particularly in the smartphone market, but you should really check out a multi-core phone with more memory. You'll wonder why you didn't upgrade earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other news, it's June 1st and no ICS for my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope HTC pushes it out soon.


All of my friends have these ridiculous phones. Like the G Nexus, Evo 4G LTE, One S, etc. I've played with 'em, they're ridiculously fast and such. I just can't get into the super-huge but super-thin phone craze. I liked my HTC Kaiser (wow that's dating me), and I like this. It gives me some substance to hold on to when using it. it's also built like a tank.









Good luck on your ROM, tho! You could always root it!


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Typical GO products. Go SMS is the same way, just the alternatives are even worse.


Handcent is quite good, and if you like WP7, Metro messaging beta is worth a try as well


----------



## SenorRed

I used a lot of those messaging apps, including handcent and I always end up back on the stock messaging application.


----------



## Malcolm

Sense and fast don't belong in the same...galaxy (huehuehue). I hate Sense so much.


----------



## matada

CyanogenMod 7 on HTC MyTouch 4g (HTC Glacier)


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Sense and fast don't belong in the same...galaxy (huehuehue). I hate Sense so much.


Samsung probably has the best factory launcher. It can actually be somewhat customized. And try Sense on a newish HTC phone (I don't mean a crappy demo phone at a store); it's plenty fast. I don't like it because it has crap for customization and the ugliest and most useless dock.


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Samsung probably has the best factory launcher. It can actually be somewhat customized. And try Sense on a newish HTC phone (I don't mean a crappy demo phone at a store); it's plenty fast. I don't like it because it has crap for customization and the ugliest and most useless dock.


Sense 4.0 is fast enough (Tegra 3 probably helps though) in my opinion, way better than previous versions. In some ways, sense is also really an asset though (like soundhound integration in the FM radio app, a brilliant move by HTC and the contacts menu is also very good).
I personally despise the look of the touchwiz launcher (especially earlier versions). I've owned a Samsung Star in the past (one of those €100 feature phones) and the icons used in touchwiz were the exact same ones as on said feature phone. Now I'm sorry, but that just rieks of being cheap.


----------



## matada

I had sense 2. whatever (phone is at HTC having it's speaker fixed atm so I can't look). I hated it. slow and bulky.. Sense 3.5 was good (Ran a rom with it for several months but aways ran low on memory). ADW (the one included with Cyanogenmod) Is good. I used to run SPB Shell 3D for a while on a stock rom (Gingerbread on the MyTouch was a turd and a half. SO slow even a clean install with NOTHING but the default junk installed).

Go laucher is pretty cool. but I think it's the pony theme swaying it.


----------



## Ellis

Sense is not terrible and Sense 4 is a definite improvement over previous versions, however, at this point in time it's doing little more than holding the phones back from using their full potential. The features of Sense 4 that are actually valuable could easily be added to AOSP ICS by just tweaking a couple of the stock apps.

Now it's just become something that HTC are clinging on to for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Simca

Sense is for people that don't want to modify their phones or root.

Believe it or not there's probably a larger population of people that don't root their phones than there are that do. For that reason Sense looks sleek and pretty. It looks better than a completely stock looking Android. That's why Sense is around. Not because of sentimental reasons. That's horse crap. Companies don't make money off sentimental reasons. They make money off products that people want.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sense is for people that don't want to modify their phones or root.
> Believe it or not there's probably a larger population of people that don't root their phones than there are that do. For that reason Sense looks sleek and pretty. It looks better than a completely stock looking Android. That's why Sense is around. Not because of sentimental reasons. That's horse crap. Companies don't make money off sentimental reasons. They make money off products that people want.


Of course there are more people out there who don't root their phones than who do, but I don't think that Sense looks any better than stock Ice Cream Sandwich. Stock ICS is perhaps a little dark, but that's nothing that a very simple theme (e.g. replace the blue accents with orange or something) and a couple of new wallpapers couldn't fix.

In the past, all of these reasons were true. Sense looked better, it added features that were really needed in Android, and it overall offered a better experience than stock Android. But I just don't buy that anymore.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sense is for people that don't want to modify their phones or root.
> Believe it or not there's probably a larger population of people that don't root their phones than there are that do. For that reason Sense looks sleek and pretty. It looks better than a completely stock looking Android. That's why Sense is around. Not because of sentimental reasons. That's horse crap. Companies don't make money off sentimental reasons. They make money off products that people want.


Stock ICS is still better then Sense 4. The thing is that Sense might have made a good Launcher when Stock Android was very very basic and boring.


----------



## Simca

Well, that's your opinion again. A lot of people don't feel ICS looks any better than previous versions of Android launcher wise.

As for Sense 4.0 I don't think that looks nice anymore. It almost looks like any other launcher. I liked the style of the 3 choice buttons from previous versions of Sense. Maybe if you could add to that your own apps instead of what they had but keep that same look it would have been great. One thing I liked about sense is how widgets are put onto screens. I thought that was great. Other than that I don't find too much of a difference between Sense and Stock ICS.










See bottom of phone for what I mean about 3 choice button.


----------



## Miki

Hm, it's interesting you say you liked previous versions of Sense, because I've always thought it sucked until Sense 4. Here's an interesting quote from Phonedog.com (yeah it's like my favourite phone site) by Taylor Martin:
Quote:


> Seeing as I have never been very fond of Sense UI, this news was a bit unsettling. Between lag, bugs and glitches, a cluttered interface and excessive animations, I found Sense UI to only good for mucking up the Android experience. It was overbearing and simply aggravating to use.
> 
> As I explained before, though, Sense 4 is a totally different story. It has actually been quite a pleasure to use. It's smooth, polished and a perfect balance of a unique HTC touch with Ice Cream Sandwich design. And, even after two and a half weeks and a super easy, one-click root method, I have yet to even want to root the One X, much less try a different ROM or get rid of Sense altogether.
> 
> I have always been an Android purist - I prefer stock Android over anything - and I'm normally a modding junkie. I love staying up late, perusing forums for different tweaks and mods for my devices. But, as strange as it may be, I want to continue using the One X exactly as it was intended to be used. I'm perfectly content with the out-of-the-box experience. I have no urge to root, mod or alter the software on the One X in any way.


Source

--

On topic...



SGSII I777
Kernel: Siyah v3.2.7.2 (Or whatever's latest)
Firmware: MIUIv4 2.6.1 (Or whatever's latest)

Current theme: Stock, but I am using signa icon pack.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Typical GO products. Go SMS is the same way, just the alternatives are even worse.
> 
> 
> 
> Handcent is quite good, and if you like WP7, Metro messaging beta is worth a try as well
Click to expand...

Metro messaging was INSANELY slow for me. I have huge SMS threads, probably the reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenorRed*
> 
> I used a lot of those messaging apps, including handcent and I always end up back on the stock messaging application.


I'd use it if it had a popup option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Sense and fast don't belong in the same...galaxy (huehuehue). I hate Sense so much.


You ever owned a sense device?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Sense and fast don't belong in the same...galaxy (huehuehue). I hate Sense so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung probably has the best factory launcher. It can actually be somewhat customized. And try Sense on a newish HTC phone (I don't mean a crappy demo phone at a store); it's plenty fast. I don't like it because it has crap for customization and the ugliest and most useless dock.
Click to expand...

Ever seen sense 3.6 or 4? Same dock as ICS basically.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sense is for people that don't want to modify their phones or root.
> 
> Believe it or not there's probably a larger population of people that don't root their phones than there are that do. For that reason Sense looks sleek and pretty. It looks better than a completely stock looking Android. That's why Sense is around. Not because of sentimental reasons. That's horse crap. Companies don't make money off sentimental reasons. They make money off products that people want.


You kidding me? Tons of people that modify their phones (me and probably 90% of other HTC users on xda) run sense ROMs. We all know you think everyone who doesn't use MIUI is doing it wrong, but wow that blanket statement was very ignorant.

EDIT: And believe me, I love vanilla android. Would typically prefer it over sense. But on HTC devices, even with S-off, AOSP isn't up to par, and niether is MIUI. Don't mean to come across as a sense fanboy, but if you can believe it, the sense everyone calls bloated and slow (I run sense 2.1...) is the same one that spanks AOSP and MIUI on my phone.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You ever owned a sense device?


Posting from my formerly Sense HTC Rezound right now.









Got rid of sense as fast as I could.


----------



## Miki

^ Don't blame you. I have a few friends using HTC phones with Sense (not 4), and yeah, it's horrible. In my opinion.

And Wierdo, MIUIv4 is the best! ^____________^

/fanboy :3

---


----------



## Malcolm

I gotta say, if I had known what a PITA HTC makes it to customize their phones, I would've gone with a Nexus instead. My phone is much better with Sense gone but it's still S-ON and thus no CyanogenMod yet







Get it together Tyrone.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I gotta say, if I had known what a PITA HTC makes it to customize their phones, I would've gone with a Nexus instead. My phone is much better with Sense gone but it's still S-ON and thus no CyanogenMod yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it together Tyrone.


HTC usually is pretty good(every big HTC phone released in the last 2 years or so has got big developer support), rebranded US phones(the rezound appears to be a rebranded sensation) tend to get it pretty rough though


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> HTC usually is pretty good(every big HTC phone released in the last 2 years or so has got big developer support), rebranded US phones(the rezound appears to be a rebranded sensation) tend to get it pretty rough though


I can't really make sense (no pun intended) of all the different names each phone appears to be getting in the US. It seems like every carrier needs to name it differently, despite being the same phone.

Also, I do prefer stock ICS over Sense 4 looks-wise, but I prefer the extra functionality of Sense 4 (like the HTC Camera app).


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> HTC usually is pretty good(every big HTC phone released in the last 2 years or so has got big developer support), rebranded US phones(the rezound appears to be a rebranded sensation) tend to get it pretty rough though










Yeah, true. Here in Murrika we get shafted pretty bad.


----------



## Simca

Sense 4 is fine function wise, but I preferred the older Sense/HTC bottom bar thing. It looked nicer imo even though you were limited to what would go there.

Also, while I still love MIUI, I'm slowly getting a little bored of it. Not because of it's function or menu or any of that, but simply because the themes don't seem to work flawlessly on ICS4 yet..we're limited to icons being changed atm. I really loved MIUI because of how much you could modify them in the past, but recently modifications have not been running smoothly....

ICS4 is great though.

IMO, all phones are pretty much the same..you should get a phone based on specs and external looks because you can make the software almost the same as on any other device..for the most part.

HTC phones from my experience have always been great for rooting and getting S/Off's soon. IDK what's with the Rezound. I currently have an HTC Sensation, but if I had to choose a phone to go to atm I ~might~ go with the Galaxy S3..Even though the HTC One X looks fabulous...I'm not too sure..

All my smartphones have been HTC so far.


----------



## Mr Frosty

Mines just the stock HTC sense 4 screen on my Sensation XE


----------



## kLuTz

Love my S2


----------



## superhead91

SGSII running UnOriginal ROM


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I gotta say, if I had known what a PITA HTC makes it to customize their phones, I would've gone with a Nexus instead. My phone is much better with Sense gone but it's still S-ON and thus no CyanogenMod yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it together Tyrone.


You can get S-OFF on the Rezound


----------



## superhead91

btw can you guys see my pics? I just had some issues in another thread with pics because I was using google drive and I hadn't set the privacy on the pics to public.


----------



## wierdo124

Nope.


----------



## superhead91

Bleh... ok these should work



SGSII running UnOriginal ROM


----------



## wierdo124

works!


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You can get S-OFF on the Rezound


My prior research indicates the contrary...


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Sense 4 is fine function wise, but I preferred the older Sense/HTC bottom bar thing. It looked nicer imo even though you were limited to what would go there.
> 
> Also, while I still love MIUI, I'm slowly getting a little bored of it. Not because of it's function or menu or any of that, but simply because the themes don't seem to work flawlessly on ICS4 yet..we're limited to icons being changed atm. I really loved MIUI because of how much you could modify them in the past, but recently modifications have not been running smoothly....
> 
> ICS4 is great though.
> 
> IMO, all phones are pretty much the same..you should get a phone based on specs and external looks because you can make the software almost the same as on any other device..for the most part.
> 
> HTC phones from my experience have always been great for rooting and getting S/Off's soon. IDK what's with the Rezound. I currently have an HTC Sensation, but if I had to choose a phone to go to atm I ~might~ go with the Galaxy S3..Even though the HTC One X looks fabulous...I'm not too sure..
> 
> All my smartphones have been HTC so far.


Couldn't you use a skin and change the dock? I've done that before even before I was rooted on my Nexus S.

And yes, most theme elements don't work yet, but for me, it'll be a while before I'm even bored of the stock theme. :3 I just download an icon pack, and good to go. ^___^

My quadrant score is always over 4000 since using MIUIv4. So, I guess that's good. I've never owned an HTC phone, so I can't comment on how good they are at rooting. I have only owned Samsung phones since leaving Apple, and so far, it's been a pleasant experience.


----------



## lagittaja

I used to love Sense on my past HTC Desire, meaning Sense 1.9/2.1/2.1+3.0 Hybrid/3.0/3.5 and I HATED the look of AOSP but then I installed CM7 and fell in love with AOSP.
It was just BONKERS fast compared to Sense.
Currently I'm running just a stock ICS from Samsung on my Note with a Nova Launcher. I love it (post #1630)


----------



## Miki

I want a note, I'm jelly. XP

Sent from my SGH-I777


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> HTC usually is pretty good(every big HTC phone released in the last 2 years or so has got big developer support), rebranded US phones(the rezound appears to be a rebranded sensation) tend to get it pretty rough though


Yeah this is one of the biggest current issues. The Rezound is a Sensation with LTE and a 720p screen, which is probably only sold on one network in the US because they bought rights and gave HTC all their gold and weapons or whatever so HTC were like "okay bros you can mess with the names and design of our phones and have exclusivity for 6 months". Stupid American companies, so many of them are like that.









My Sensation's been easy to deal with though, in terms of S-OFF and rooting and such. I did quite like Sense 4, but the port just wasn't there yet. Close, though. Luckily I found that AOKP lets me have pretty much stock Android with good stability and speed and so on. I've been rockin' this ROM for a while now (relatively speaking, haven't owned the phone that long) and it's pretty cool.

But Simca, you say that the Sense 4 dock bar is practically the same as the AOSP one - and this is the case with a lot of Sense 4. They've realised that the AOSP way has done it pretty well, then just copied that but added a few animations to it to slow the whole thing down. Folders are a good example - they work the exact same way, they're just a tiny bit slower to use. And adding widgets - yes, it looks pretty when the home screen zooms up to a thumbnail at the top of the screen, but the actual way that the widgets are displayed really doesn't make it very quick to find the one that you want. Having said that, I'm glad that they got rid of the stupid personalise button that was on previous versions of Sense (prior to 3.6 that is), simply because nobody uses it enough to need it there, especially since the same menu has always been accessible by long pressing on the home screen space. And they had that huge phone button which was quite simply a waste of space.

So yes, Sense 4 is a huge improvement and you're in a minority for preferring previous versions, I'd say. But when you try it on the same phone as AOSP/CM9/AOKP etc. it just seems like a pointless skin on top of a great operating system.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You can get S-OFF on the Rezound
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My prior research indicates the contrary...
Click to expand...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1612035


----------



## Miki

Response to Ellis: ^ I've been meaning to try out AOKP myself actually. I've heard a lot of great things about it. Supposedly the best, or at least one of the very best ICS roms out there.

I also agree on your points regarding Sense 4. Obviously. XD

edit: Might as well post a screenie...

Not much changed....










MIUIv4 (always up to date)
Kernal: Siyah (always up to date)


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I want a note, I'm jelly. XP
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777


Then go buy one


















Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Then go buy one


He can't since in the US phones are sold with a contract and you cannot switch phones unless you pay a steep early termination fee or are offered an upgrade (at least that's my understanding of it). Oh yeah, and the US version of teh Galaxy Note is gimped by a Snapdragon S3 CPU instead of the Samsung Eyxnos something in the international version.

edit: just realised your comment was probably just tongue-in-cheek


----------



## lagittaja

He could always buy the international model from this seller I cant remember right now.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> He can't since in the US phones are sold with a contract and you cannot switch phones unless you pay a steep early termination fee or are offered an upgrade (at least that's my understanding of it). Oh yeah, and the US version of teh Galaxy Note is gimped by a Snapdragon S3 CPU instead of the Samsung Eyxnos something in the international version.
> edit: just realised your comment was probably just tongue-in-cheek


the QualcommS3 allows the US note to have an LTE modem.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> He could always buy the international model from this seller I cant remember right now.
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Amazon?


----------



## Special_K

HTC Evo 4G LTE
Retro Clock (Time and Date Widget)
ADW Launcher EX (ICS Theme)
Stock rom rooted


----------



## Simca




----------



## lagittaja

Reverted back to GB, zergrushed and then pushed CWM5 to my Note.
Installed Paranoid Android rom few hours ago.
Damn this is AMAZING! The screen real estate is mind boggling.
I don't have my new sd card yet so can't take a screenshot. Yes you heard correct. Power button menu has the screenshot option but guess what, it wants to store it to external sd.. BUT I DON'T HAVE EXTERNAL AAARGGH.
Tested other scrnshot apps as well but it was a no go

P.S. PA is a hybrid rom, Android 3.0+4.0. And no, it's not tablet mode but a true hybrid.

E: Oh my lord. What a brain fart..
Storage settings were configured wrong in the settings.........
Here we go

















































P.P.S. Yeah, I'm still gonna go with the plain and simple. No wallpaper at least right now and the usual clock and hd widgets weather+5days.
Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miki

^ I like your screens though, nice to see different aspects of your phone. Thanks. ^_^


----------



## Tman5293

ASUS Transformer Prime running ICS 4.0.3:


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah, PA looks boss.

I tried out MIUI and Sense 4 ROMs today. MIUI was buggy and had chinese in random places, and Sense 4 just had a couple bugs. Nandroided back to Sense 2.1 and I think i'll stick with it for the next couple weeks until I get an SGS3 (and the ~$200 nexus tablet). Late june is gonna be Android buying time for me.

Then I'll throw a stock rooted ROM on this bad boy and give it to my mom.


----------



## WC_EEND

Once my exams are over, I'll unlock the bootloader and root my One X, main reason being I want to get rid of this annoying 3 dot bar for pretty much every app which isn't ICS optimized.

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah, PA looks boss.
> 
> I tried out MIUI and Sense 4 ROMs today. MIUI was buggy and had chinese in random places, and Sense 4 just had a couple bugs. Nandroided back to Sense 2.1 and I think i'll stick with it for the next couple weeks until I get an SGS3 (and the ~$200 nexus tablet). Late june is gonna be Android buying time for me.
> 
> Then I'll throw a stock rooted ROM on this bad boy and give it to my mom.


While I do notice a few bugs here and there, MIUI is pretty solid. I also don't notice any chinese anywhere except the theme application.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah, PA looks boss.
> 
> I tried out MIUI and Sense 4 ROMs today. MIUI was buggy and had chinese in random places, and Sense 4 just had a couple bugs. Nandroided back to Sense 2.1 and I think i'll stick with it for the next couple weeks until I get an SGS3 (and the ~$200 nexus tablet). Late june is gonna be Android buying time for me.
> 
> Then I'll throw a stock rooted ROM on this bad boy and give it to my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> While I do notice a few bugs here and there, MIUI is pretty solid. I also don't notice any chinese anywhere except the theme application.
Click to expand...

Same. I think you just have to keep it updated as well. Maybe use a different kernel or something.

But yeah, the only place you'll generally find Chinese is the theme application, and that's really not a big deal because it's not like you are going to be interacting with that application often (other than to change the theme of your phone, which you don't need to be able to read the Chinese to do that).

Occasionally, some custom lock screens have some Chinese elements, but the stock lock screen does not. That's the one I use



Minimalism FTW

Siyah Kernel (latest)
MIUIv4 Firmware (latest)

Mine never changes much... wallpaper. >_>

edit: Lockscreen...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lagittaja

Hrmm... Looks like I forgot to show my lockscreen on my previous post.


----------



## Simca

Here's my lock screen. You grab the little colored tabbies and pull on them and they'll "tear." All of these have that tear feature, but I just showed 1 of them tearing.


----------



## Miki

^ that's pretty sick.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Loving the apex launcher. Decided to ditch more meaningful wallpapers in favour of readability.


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*
> 
> 
> Loving the apex launcher. Decided to ditch more meaningful wallpapers in favour of readability.










Apex Launcher. I use Apex the most of out all of the available launchers (for stock ROM that is).

Current: Apex launcher, Digital Hive LWP, B. Widgets, stock ROM on EVO 3D:


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Here's my lock screen. You grab the little colored tabbies and pull on them and they'll "tear." All of these have that tear feature, but I just showed 1 of them tearing.


Looks great! Link please?


----------



## lagittaja

There is one bad thing in having the notification bar on the bottom of the screen.
Almost everytime when I pull the phone out of my pocket, it is in my hand the correct way since I pushed the home button while pulling it out but my brains say that the phone is the wrong way on my hand since the bar is on the bottom so I rotate the phone only to realize damn I was holding it the right way..

Noted by Noting from my Noteful Note


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Here's my lock screen. You grab the little colored tabbies and pull on them and they'll "tear." All of these have that tear feature, but I just showed 1 of them tearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Link please?
Click to expand...

If you have MIUI, go into the themes program and download the one called "Pages"

I like how on ICS MIUI you can use a feature called "Mix" and put whatever lockscreen you want from any theme in and whatever icon theme you want in. I feel like the older MIUI might have had this feature, but I use it more now than before so maybe not.


----------



## TylerTheTwin

Very boring on my HTC One X


----------



## Miki

Not boring at all. Welcome to OCN. ^____~


----------



## ZainyAntics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Sense and fast don't belong in the same...galaxy (huehuehue). I hate Sense so much.


Sense 4.0 Is faster than anything I ever had on my SGSII.


----------



## Miki

Phone: Samsung GS II (i777)
Firmware: MIUIv4 (Android 4.0.3) [Current]
Kernel: N.E.A.K. [Current]

Theme: Signa Simple Extension Icon Set, rest stock.


----------



## lagittaja

Noted by Noting from my Noteful Note


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> While I do notice a few bugs here and there, MIUI is pretty solid. I also don't notice any chinese anywhere except the theme application.


Depends on the rom, different developers will use different translations and sometimes include applications/parts of the rom that haven't been fully translated. If you get a well supported MIUI rom(such as MIUI.US) you should have no issues with translations, but the lesser developers sometimes have wonky translations(I Know for a while MIUI-AU had pretty average translations).


----------



## HothBase

Motorola Atrix
Neutrino ROM 2.8 EE


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Depends on the rom, different developers will use different translations and sometimes include applications/parts of the rom that haven't been fully translated. If you get a well supported MIUI rom(such as MIUI.US) you should have no issues with translations, but the lesser developers sometimes have wonky translations(I Know for a while MIUI-AU had pretty average translations).


See, I've found even with MIUI.US that a lot of the translations haven't been done well - they make sense, but they're just not what you'd say if you were speaking English - more like a direct translation from the Chinese. I think I mentioned that to you when I first tried out MIUI on my HD2 (though I haven't tried it on my Sensation). I can't remember any real examples, but it's like saying "earlier I go to shop" when you would normally say something like "I went to the shop earlier".

I know it sounds like I'm being picky but a) I am picky and b) that's not good enough software when I've spent a decent amount of money on hardware. I mean I can see the appeal of MIUI but I basically think that it's just not for me, no ROM can suit everyone, just as no phone can.









Still rockin' AOKP, though I've found a great wallpaper.


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Nothing special. At least til I get a Samsung Journal


----------



## Miki

That wallpaper.


----------



## lagittaja




----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Where do you guys get your wallpapers from?


----------



## AMOCO

AreaRom3.0


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Where do you guys get your wallpapers from?


World Wide Web








Seriously though, usually I find mine from deviantart or interfacelift.

Noted by Noting from my Noteful Note


----------



## Shev7chenko

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miki

Samsung GS II I777
Android 4.0.3
Firmware: MIUIv4 (2.6.8)
Kernel: N.E.A.K. (2.0.6x)


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> 
> Samsung GS II I777
> Android 4.0.3
> Firmware: MIUIv4 (2.6.8)
> Kernel: N.E.A.K. (2.0.6x)


Wallpaper: ????


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> 
> Samsung GS II I777
> Android 4.0.3
> Firmware: MIUIv4 (2.6.8)
> Kernel: N.E.A.K. (2.0.6x)
> 
> 
> 
> Wallpaper: ????
Click to expand...

You are lazy
http://www.wallchan.com/images/sandbox/8020-katy-perry-watermelon.jpg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JY

HTC One X, Stock ROM.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> You are lazy
> http://www.wallchan.com/images/sandbox/8020-katy-perry-watermelon.jpg
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


I'm not lazy - I didn't recognise Katy Perry in it and tineye or Google would get confused by the icons on top of the image









Thanks though.


----------



## benben84

Verizon Galaxy Nexus
AOKP Build 38 Android 4.0.4
Holo Mint-Green Theme
Nova Launcher


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JY*
> 
> 
> HTC One X, Stock ROM.


lol at your location


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> lol at your location


Your post count: http://puu.sh/B47Z


----------



## _TRU_

EVO LTE stock

sent from my ELiTE using Tapatalk Infinity


----------



## JY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> lol at your location


That's genuinely where I live


----------



## CalypsoRaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I want a note, I'm jelly. XP
> Sent from my SGH-I777


As am I. Verizon needs to hurry up and get their version of this phone. I've been tempted several times to just toss my phone out the window (Moto Bionic)


----------



## Erick Silver

Sent from my Samsung Captivate on Ice Cream Sandwich ROM using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WC_EEND

not really my homescreen, but yeah











also spotted this today which struck me as odd since there are no 4G networks in Belgium:



edit: sorry for the PNGs, will change to JPEGs in a few minutes


----------



## DF is BUSY

note to self:

i need to look for decent backgrounds lol


----------



## ph10m

I barely ever use my phone (lg p500) but I like to configure it somewhat nonetheless. Running 2.3.3.


----------



## UZ7

sKyICS


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cavallino

I want ics on my skyrocket so bad! I don't really want to flash a custom rom though. On my Transformer that just traded one issue for another.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wierdo124

I know on my Incredible 2, i've tried all the major roms and in the end I just stick with something based off the latest OTA. Do'nt care to have the latest and greatest if crap is broken.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I want ics on my skyrocket so bad! I don't really want to flash a custom rom though. On my Transformer that just traded one issue for another.
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


You could use the latest ATT leak that came out last month:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1652679

As in this came from ATT (has ATT bloat) and if they were to have the official update you should have no problem updating to it.

The build im gonna test out later tonight is the CM9 Official:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1710289

http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=skyrocket

As we finally have nightly









Though I think the official release of ICS for Skyrocket will come out by the end of this month.

But overall I see UCLE2 as a more stable build than the old leak UCLD2

Edit: Just installed CM9, this thing is so nice! no bloat, everything is running perfect so far despite it being a nightly but I'm amazed how smooth everything is


----------



## Shinodan

Got everything in need on 2 screens basically, spotify on the go, and the wallpaper is an interactive minecraft wallpaper, you can chip away at blocks by touching them and it stores how many blocks you have destroyed. preeety goood.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I know on my Incredible 2, i've tried all the major roms and in the end I just stick with something based off the latest OTA. Do'nt care to have the latest and greatest if crap is broken.


I felt the same when I had my Desire.
Tried all the various roms and in the end I returned to the stockish Sense roms.
Then I finally fell in love with CM7.
Now with the Note I've had Paranoid Android rom (ICS), official ICS and the stock GB rom.
And of those the stock GB is by far the best. Now I'm rocking the stock GB rom with AbyssNote v4.2 kernel and boy it is nice.

Now I'm waiting for the wizards of XDA to port Sense to Note. They're actually doing it lol, haven't had a look at their thread in a while but damn when it comes stableish I'm gonna flash it. Imagine Sense 4 + 5.3" screen LOOOL AMAGAD.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emote

not much to show here


----------



## superhead91

GSII running UnOriginal ROM


----------



## PB4UGO

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## Shinodan

OoOoOh superhead91, i like how clean and minimalist your theme is, is that a spotify player or media player?


----------



## WC_EEND

looks like the deault android music player widget actually


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shinodan*
> 
> OoOoOh superhead91, i like how clean and minimalist your theme is, is that a spotify player or media player?


Thanks! It's the Google music widget.


----------



## Ellis

I was using AOKP for a while but unfortunately the battery life for non-Sense ROMs on the Sensation is pretty terrible, so I've had to switch back to a Sense ROM. Android Revolution HD 6.6.7 (Sense 3.6):


----------



## Miki

GS II running MIUIv4


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*


Where can I get this wallpaper?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where can I get this wallpaper?
Click to expand...

Here you go
http://www.mosaicwallpapers.com/wallpapers/1920x1080/Asus-Republic-Of-Gamers-Black-White_1920x1080_4493.jpg

P.S. Magjc words to Google was "republic of gamers" with the black and white option to narrow down results









Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willanhanyard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.


I have always wondered what that ROM is.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GS II running MIUIv4


What is up with that Play logo? It looks like it ran into a wall.


----------



## pennjersey83

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lagittaja

Galaxy Note with Asylum ICS v13.
HD Widgets + high res pack, Flipboard, News Republic. ICS Browser+



E: Oh and the live wallpaper is from Galaxy S3 stock rom and is called Luminous Dots. Link for apk is here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=26344253&postcount=22


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> What is up with that Play logo? It looks like it ran into a wall.


 What? Everything obviously looks far better on my device rather than the screen shot. Not sure what you're talking about, tbh.

Anyway, here's an update, not a lot changed...



Mostly under the hood.

Galaxy S II

Firmware: cMIUI [4.0.4][AOSP]

Kernel: Fluxi XX


----------



## MadCatMk2

Got bored of blue after all.


----------



## PB4UGO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Willanhanyard*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my coffee pot.
> 
> 
> 
> I have always wondered what that ROM is.
Click to expand...

Aokp rom for at&t galaxy s2.

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## wierdo124

Miki, he's talking about the Play store logo I think. It looks really weird.


----------



## Miki

lol whatever.

It looks just like the stock logo, actually. The theme is probably just not to your taste.


----------



## xd_1771

Motorola ATRIX 4G with MIUI v4 with Apex launcher. More so productivity oriented than looks I guess


















Springpad with Pulse news reader set to OCN news ftw


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> lol whatever.
> 
> It looks just like the stock logo, actually. The theme is probably just not to your taste.


They're probably not used to seeing it without the bag. The logo doesn't look bad on your SS. Looks just fine.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> lol whatever.
> 
> It looks just like the stock logo, actually. The theme is probably just not to your taste.
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably not used to seeing it without the bag. The logo doesn't look bad on your SS. Looks just fine.
Click to expand...

Ah, yeah, that makes sense. Thanks. c:


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Ah, yeah, that makes sense. Thanks. c:


When I see your screenshots it makes me want to try MIUI ICS but at the same time I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it much.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Ah, yeah, that makes sense. Thanks. c:
> 
> 
> 
> When I see your screenshots it makes me want to try MIUI ICS but at the same time I'm pretty sure I wouldn't like it much.
Click to expand...

Ah, well... as of now, they're barely getting to where themes are working (still not perfect however). None of the older themes really work, except for the icons. Newer themes can change the dock and status bar, along with other elements, like dial pad, text, etc, but there's not that many out there.

I like the stock look, for the most part. But, the whole "selling" point for MIUI is the themes... at least from my perspective.

If you aren't sure you'd like it, don't bother trying it until they get more themes working. That way way, at the very least you can theme it into your desired look, ya know?


----------



## superhead91

There's also a miui launcher in the play store by miui if you kinda want the look without the actual rom


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> There's also a miui launcher in the play store by miui if you kinda want the look without the actual rom


I probably would feel like I need to use the whole ROM, get the whole experience yaknow? But I'll try out the launcher anyway, thanks.

And Miki, I'll hold out on trying it then. Still rocking a Sense 3.6 ROM.

Simca, what MIUI ROM are you running on your Sensation anyway? Sense or AOSP based?


----------



## superhead91

Not a big difference looks-wise, but I finally flashed an ics rom, shishir. Also got a new clock widget.


----------



## Kakkilop

I don't use Android because it is not optimized. I'd post my apple but I would be off-topic


----------



## jbjmed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*
> 
> I don't use Android because it is not optimized. I'd post my apple but I would be off-topic


But somehow this post is on topic?

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*
> 
> I don't use Android because it is not optimized. I'd post my apple but I would be off-topic


But somehow iOS is better than Android? Good one man!


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*
> 
> I don't use Android because it is not optimized. I'd post my apple but I would be off-topic


Go ahead and post it, I've posted my iOS screens in here in the past ^_^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kakkilop*
> 
> I don't use Android because it is not optimized. I'd post my apple but I would be off-topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But somehow iOS is better than Android? Good one man!
Click to expand...

I must admit, I got a lul out of his "optimized" comment, no biggie though.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Go ahead and post it, I've posted my iOS screens in here in the past ^_^
> I must admit, I got a lul out of his "optimized" comment, no biggie though.


Android isn't well optimised though.

It runs on a quad core processor with double the RAM less smoothly than Windows Phone 7 runs on a single core processor with the same clock speed and an older architecture.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Go ahead and post it, I've posted my iOS screens in here in the past ^_^
> I must admit, I got a lul out of his "optimized" comment, no biggie though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Android isn't well optimised though.
> 
> It runs on a quad core processor with double the RAM less smoothly than Windows Phone 7 runs on a single core processor with the same clock speed and an older architecture.
Click to expand...

But look. ^_^




So, it's taken them a little while, at least it's "butter" now.


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> So, it's taken them a little while, at least it's "butter" now.


Looks nice but I'm betting 90% of the phones on the market right now will never see Jellybean.

On topic, here's my Atrix:








It's rooted and unlocked but I'm just running stock 2.3.6 right now.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Looks nice but I'm betting 90% of the phones on the market right now will never see Jellybean.


If it has ICS then there is a chance it will get official Jelly Bean.
But who gives a damn? I rather use an AOSP rom than some Touchwiz bloatcrap.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> So, it's taken them a little while, at least it's "butter" now.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks nice but I'm betting 90% of the phones on the market right now will never see Jellybean.
> 
> On topic, here's my Atrix:
> -snip-
> It's rooted and unlocked but I'm just running stock 2.3.6 right now.
Click to expand...

Well, you're right. Well, except for people like us who root.

And actually, I think ICS itself is very smooth if you're running custom firmware/kernel. ^_^

Nice SS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> If it has ICS then there is a chance it will get official Jelly Bean.
> But who gives a damn? I rather use an AOSP rom than some Touchwiz bloatcrap.


Yeah, but not many devices "officially" get ICS. Most of us will use an ASOP rom though.

Anyway, new screen shot.



Samsung Galaxy S II (4.0.4)
Firmware: cMIUI AOSP 2.6.29
Kernel: FLUXI XX


----------



## mvh11

Man, all of your ICS roms look excellent, and I'm stuck here with Gingerbread on my HTC Thunderbolt. At least I have Cyanogenmod 7.1 so I can use an AOSP rom.

I really want to take AOKP for a spin though. Guess that's what you get for being an early adopter of LTE.

I may switch to Spring though, as Verizon's new data plans will have me pay more. If I go with sprint, I'm grabbing a Evo 4g LTE, especially now that full S-Off can be achieved without the HTC-Dev unlock.


----------



## mrsmiles

Have a Samsung Galaxy S I9000 running on SlimICS rom










Sent from my GT-I9000 running SlimICS using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> But look. ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's taken them a little while, at least it's "butter" now.


I hear reports from people running it on their Galaxy Nexus saying that it's very smooth but not the same level as Windows Phone and iOS still









You're right, though. ICS was a huge improvement, and whilst JB is obviously a more incremental update it looks like there are still some big changes in it, including decent speed enhancements.

Since I last posted I decided that I officially hate Sense. My phone running AOKP is very fast, and it's pretty smooth too. Not as smooth as I'd like but the performance is miles ahead of Sense 3.6 or 4.0.

Still, I've been considering getting a Galaxy Nexus. I'm just not sure if it will be worth the switch.


----------



## CJRhoades

Updated my Atrix to CM9. Works pretty well for being beta. Only issue so far is Opera Mobile refusing to work. I had to switch to Opera Mini for the time being.


----------



## reflex99

back to my Droid 1. My Thunderbolt finally ate the dirt.

For being over 2 years old, the OG droid is running quite well. It won't play games nearly as well (temple run gets like 2 FPS), and 3x less ram is going to take some getting used to, but I am actually not managing too badly...

Now i just need to hunt me down a RAZR or something.


----------



## wierdo124

I still boot up my OG Droid occasionally. She's still got it!









The RAM and ROM space is what kills it. The CPU can be overclocked far enoguh to run with even the single cores 2 years after it.


----------



## reflex99

57MB of free ram is really killing me.

I got the OS to run smooth, but much past that is starting to stretch it very thin.

if they had made the thing with even like 384MB of ram, it would have been golden.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> 57MB of free ram is really killing me.
> I got the OS to run smooth, but much past that is starting to stretch it very thin.
> if they had made the thing with even like 384MB of ram, it would have been golden.


What is this? 2 years old and it has less than 384 MB of RAM?









(before you tell me I should know of it, it's probably not sold over here)


----------



## Thracks




----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> What is this? 2 years old and it has less than 384 MB of RAM?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (before you tell me I should know of it, it's probably not sold over here)


It's called the Motorola Milestone where you live and it has 256MB of RAM.


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reflex99*
> 
> 57MB of free ram is really killing me.
> I got the OS to run smooth, but much past that is starting to stretch it very thin.
> if they had made the thing with even like 384MB of ram, it would have been golden.


Hey, Reflex. If you really want to get the most out of your OG Droid,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/k9lbd/og_droid_owners_ive_dumped_dozens_hundreds_of/
 which will make that thing fly.

You have to be comfortable rooting/ROMing/etc, but I swear to you it will feel like a new phone.

Just make sure you grab the newest versions of the files referenced in the guide, as it's a little on the old side.


----------



## Gallien

Quick noob question. If I get rid of my default rom and put a custom rom on my One X and root the phone as well, do I lose all my data (messages/phone numbers) on the phone including the customizations I have in place currently (icon placement, folder orgination, etc etc) and end up with the a custom ROM that needs to be reconfigured?


----------



## Thracks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gallien*
> 
> Quick noob question. If I get rid of my default rom and put a custom rom on my One X and root the phone as well, do I lose all my data (messages/phone numbers) on the phone including the customizations I have in place currently (icon placement, folder orgination, etc etc) and end up with the a custom ROM that needs to be reconfigured?


Your contacts are saved in the Google cloud and can be viewed at contacts.google.com. Your SMSes will be lost unless you archive them to SD with one of the many SMS backup applications on the market.

Your icon/folder placements will also be lost unless you're already running a custom launcher, like Apex Launcher or Nova Launcher, which offer the ability to back up your desktop configurations.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Yeah, but not many devices "officially" get ICS. Most of us will use an ASOP rom though.


I see your point. And I should have phrased that a bit better.
What I meant was "If device X has official ICS then it should be able to get an official JB update"

Also
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> I rather use an AOSP rom than some Touchwiz bloatcrap.


LOL

Guys, guess what I am running now








RocketRom ICS v7 which has the TouchWiz launcher from SGS3.
I also flashed the SGS3 theme, SGS3 weather widget hotfix (to make it wider) and as well this "sound package" that gives some Sony Walkman music player and beats audio crap.

My home screen is still a bit work in progress but about this rom. Booyah this is AMAZING!
At least there's something Samsung did right with the Touchwiz, it's just so freaking awesome, so fluid and so on.
I can't WAIT to get my hands on a JB ROM w/ TW from SGS3


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> There's also a miui launcher in the play store by miui if you kinda want the look without the actual rom
> 
> 
> 
> I probably would feel like I need to use the whole ROM, get the whole experience yaknow? But I'll try out the launcher anyway, thanks.
> 
> And Miki, I'll hold out on trying it then. Still rocking a Sense 3.6 ROM.
> 
> Simca, what MIUI ROM are you running on your Sensation anyway? Sense or AOSP based?
Click to expand...

AOSP. I'm waiting for Jelly Bean to be released on MIUI.


----------



## reflex99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thracks*
> 
> Hey, Reflex. If you really want to get the most out of your OG Droid,
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/k9lbd/og_droid_owners_ive_dumped_dozens_hundreds_of/
> which will make that thing fly.
> You have to be comfortable rooting/ROMing/etc, but I swear to you it will feel like a new phone.
> Just make sure you grab the newest versions of the files referenced in the guide, as it's a little on the old side.


Already rooted/rom'd/optimized the hell out of it.

I tried bugless, but I like the features of CM too much. I use Steel Droid, which actually runs really well considering. It flies though the OS and such, but loading RAM intensive apps brings it to its knees.

There is nothing you can do though that will help the fact that it has 256mb of ram. It is simply not enough.

Hardware Rep status.....NiIIIIIICEEEEEE


----------



## lagittaja

A work in progress. I pretty much hit a brick wall at customizing this home screen since I can't resize that Google sound search from 4x1 to 5x1








Sure with some other launcher I could but I'll rather use this TW from SGS3, at least for now.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> AOSP. I'm waiting for Jelly Bean to be released on MIUI.


Nice. I'm waiting for Jelly Bean to be released on AOKP for the Sensation









I've actually been thinking of getting a Galaxy Nexus. If it had a similar camera to the Sensation and a microSD slot then I'd probably already have sold mine. They're basically my two sticking points with switching to it.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> A work in progress. I pretty much hit a brick wall at customizing this home screen since I can't resize that Google sound search from 4x1 to 5x1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure with some other launcher I could but I'll rather use this TW from SGS3, at least for now.


Eww TW.








I'm not really a fan of any oem launchers. I'm currently using Nova and liking it pretty well.










SGS2 running AOKP


----------



## lagittaja

Oh come on








If you haven't tried SGS3 TW yourself then you have no right to say eww








Since my reaction to GNote GB&ICS TW was eww as well but this new TW is just so much better.


----------



## Zyro71




----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Oh come on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't tried SGS3 TW yourself then you have no right to say eww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since my reaction to GNote GB&ICS TW was eww as well but this new TW is just so much better.


I actually just came from an ICS ROM with SGS3 TW. It wasn't bad by any means, just wasn't my preference.


----------



## Ellis

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## cptjharkness

Mines a little lame, my phone is an HTC One X UK Edition (Nvidia Tegra 3 Quad Core Version).
I am rooted and bootloader is unlocked running CWM and LeeDroid as the ROM which gives me all the cool HTC Sense Features but it has all the crap removed and some nifty extra settings for both boosting its performance (not that it needs boosting at all) or go the other way and dial it back a bit for extra battery and such but still keeping it on its toes ready to spring into action and run the toughest apps and games in a split second.



Im using one of the new Jelly Bean wallpapers and the standard HTC Sense Clock/Weather widget on the home screen. I use 7 front panels, 1 is pretty much all Gmail, 2nd is Twitter, 3,4 and 7 are main apps and 5 and 6 have the cool picture based dialer for favorite contacts, fast switch widgets for all the extras (GPS, WIFI, BT, etc,,,) and I have Flipboard installed which is stollen from the Samsung Galaxy's.
For me its absolutly perfect, everything I need is there waiting when I need it (for repetative tasks and favorite/essential apps). I have alot of NFC tags set up in my home, car and office that I can swipe and quickly have the phone into the mode and settings I want for pretty much all my usual places and tasks.



I have to add that I do love my HTC One X, it is such an amazing handset and it kicks the crap out of most tablets and all but the Galaxy S3 which is pretty much the same with both phones doing better then each other in different areas, I think most will agree that the S3 and One X are pretty equally matched. I have owned HTC Flagship phones for 3 gens now, I had the G1/Dream on release day, same when the Desire was released and once again with the One X. I can pretty much say im sure that in 18 months my next handset will be HTC too.


----------



## wierdo124

You do realize that all kernels scale back and forth depending on need, right? That's not a nifty feature in your ROM









My OG Droid did that.


----------



## cptjharkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> You do realize that all kernels scale back and forth depending on need, right? That's not a nifty feature in your ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My OG Droid did that.


Yes, I am fully aware of that, (thanks for the sarcasm) Its pretty cool (in a sad kind of way) to see it doing its stuff on resource & CPU monitoring apps that show real-time adjustments made depending on how heavy the workload is especially on the Tegra Quad Core.

What I meant is that LeeDroid has more options built into it to save a bit of power/battery if you are willing to give up some of the speed by it letting it hold the CPU back for longer and under heavier loads and also by removing certain background tasks and then also the options to keep the cores running differently and at a higher frequency to cut out any stall's when it does need to scale up to meet its needs (which of course reduces your battery time).

Im sure there are apps that do the same job but its cool that its integrated into this ROM and has the settings right there.


----------



## Seanay00

This screenshot is off my HTC one X.


----------



## cptjharkness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> This screenshot is off my HTC one X.


Love that wallpaper, its very nice. Your own or is it available for DL some where?


----------



## Rubers

HTC Desire running MildWild 4.3 Final (based on Oxygen 2.3.2, Gingerbread 2.3.7). The Kernel is 2.6.35.14_r4-stable [email protected] #2 which is based on the Thalamus r4 Kernel, but with Smartass V2 added. Extremely fast for a 2 year old Desire =D

Widgets there are "Fancy Widgets" because I still wanted the HTC Sense style clock. Unlike others, you can customise this fairly well and the free version has everything you need. For instance, pressing the time takes me to the clock app and alarms feature. The weather... the weather app, etc. Others that emulate the Sense clock widget don't do this.


----------



## Seanay00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptjharkness*
> 
> Love that wallpaper, its very nice. Your own or is it available for DL some where?


I just found it on the net dude. cant for the life of me remember where i found it thou. If i found it ill post it here.....


----------



## cavallino

Does anyone have tips for making wallpapers on Android tablets? No matter what I do it ends up cutting out the center with the stupid crop tool and then magnifying it until it's blurry. I tried templates but no matter what I can't get a wallpaper that is as crisp as the stock ones. Even wallpaper wizardrii makes them fuzzy. This happened on my TF101 and my Toshiba Excite-10


----------



## DizzlePro

I'm Running Resurrection Remix ics v2.5.3 (AOKP) (Siyah Kernal 3.3.2) on my Galaxy s 2 I can that I'm will never look back on Touchwiz


----------



## ThumperSD

Going to wait for the official release of jelly bean


----------



## crizthakidd

sense


----------



## crizthakidd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crizthakidd*
> 
> sense


p.s its 4.50pm and my htc one x which was being used all day is still at like half battery left haha take that suckers


----------



## Marafice Eye

Pretty basic here. First android device. Only had it a couple weeks. Using Nova Launcher.










Also anyone know why the screen shot is 360x640? Native reserved is 720p, did I miss a setting somewhere?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## lagittaja

Tapatalk resized it. I always upload my screen shots to 3rd party site and embed the image here then.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marafice Eye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Tapatalk resized it. I always upload my screen shots to 3rd party site and embed the image here then.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Ah, that's what I figured, what's the best place to use? Or something that works well with phones.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## Willanhanyard

That's what happened when I put it in the freezer







.
Using team perfection ics objection ROM.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bvsbutthd101

My Droid Charge running Tweaked 2.2 PBJ Kernel


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marafice Eye*
> 
> Ah, that's what I figured, what's the best place to use? Or something that works well with phones.
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2.


www.aijaa.com works really nice for me, a bit older site (finnish) but meh, works nice. Sure there might be better sites so if anyone knows some better site please do tell.


----------



## cavallino

Keeping it simple. My Skyrocket finally updated to ics last night.










Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClickJacker

Just picked up the galaxy s3.


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## von rottes




----------



## Evenger14

My EVO 4G running the MIUI ROM.


----------



## nathris

Kindle Fire Jellybean AOSP










Have to say, this is the smoothest rom I've ever installed that's been released just 24 hours after the initial AOSP upload. Its buggy and ADB isn't working (and since my KF lacks physical buttons you can see the faded toast for the screenshot program I used), but I'll be damned if it still isn't Paula Deen's wet dream.

Everything is so smooth it makes the iPad look like it has an e-Ink display. The framerate might drop a little under load, but it will NEVER stutter.

And this is just the initial release of unmodified source running on an unsupported device that doesn't even support stock Gingerbread. I can't even imagine how nice the Nexus 7 must be. If it his retail stores fast enough I can see it cannibalizing iPad sales this holiday season.


----------



## wierdo124

Hopefully tomorrow I'll have my GS3


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I'll have my GS3


I traded in my Lumia 800 for one... they kept on dying on me(went through two







). Here is what I've set up in the few hours that I've had it










Still need an icon pack and a few widgets, I'll get there though!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I traded in my Lumia 800 for one... they kept on dying on me(went through two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Here is what I've set up in the few hours that I've had it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still need an icon pack and a few widgets, I'll get there though!


Your icons appear to be a complete mix of TouchWiz, stock, and MIUI currently


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Your icons appear to be a complete mix of TouchWiz, stock, and MIUI currently


At that stage I hadn't even touched the icons









I'll report back when I have a better wallpaper, icons and a good UCCW theme going


----------



## wierdo124

SGS3 in hand! Worked all day so didn't get to do much to it though. Will tomorrow.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> SGS3 in hand! Worked all day so didn't get to do much to it though. Will tomorrow.


Yay!









If you don't put MIUI on it I will hunt you down. /MIUIfanboy

Also, better?


Still looks MIUI'ey, but I like it


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> If you put MIUI on it I will hunt you down.


----------



## ntuason

Been using the S3 for about 2 weeks now and its amazing! Anyone recomend a must have android app?


----------



## stumped

here's my Jelly Bean home screen



Also, i went from a sensation 4g to a google play gnex and all i can say is it's the best move i ever made


----------



## albatross_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped*
> 
> here's my Jelly Bean home screen
> 
> Also, i went from a sensation 4g to a google play gnex and all i can say is it's the best move i ever made


What theme/ ROM is this?


----------



## EVILNOK

I just got my 1st android phone a little over a week ago:


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> SGS3 in hand! Worked all day so didn't get to do much to it though. Will tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't put MIUI on it I will hunt you down. /MIUIfanboy
> 
> Also, better?
> 
> 
> Still looks MIUI'ey, but I like it
Click to expand...

Hopefully the Verizon GS3 gets MIUI

Supposedly there is plans for an official CM support!! Which surprised me with the morons who locked the bootloader.

Got it rooted today.


----------



## Gib007

*Samsung Galaxy S3* here. Here's my lock screen:





And here are my home screens:









And finally, my About Device:


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *albatross_*
> 
> What theme/ ROM is this?


Rom: Stock 4.1.1 JB deodexed
Phone: Galaxy Nexus
Theme: none
Launcher: Nova
Icons: some minimal ones i've found


----------



## kga92

Hey!

Been a while since iv'e been here, I recently switched back to android again after trying to get along with the htc titan.

My one X with Team pkmn's charmeleon rom (now team venom) and franco r12 kernel.


----------



## t3lancer2006

My stock GS3 with Nova Launcher and a JB background.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Hey!
> Been a while since iv'e been here, I recently switched back to android again after trying to get along with the htc titan.
> My one X with Team pkmn's charmeleon rom (now team venom) and franco r12 kernel.


You don't like Windows phones?

Just asking because I'd love my next phone to be one


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> You don't like Windows phones?
> Just asking because I'd love my next phone to be one


It's a good OS, I really enjoyed using it. But after a while I wanted to customize it and thats just not possible with wp7, it's very limited in that regard.


----------



## DizzlePro

SGS2


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> It's a good OS, I really enjoyed using it. But after a while I wanted to customize it and thats just not possible with wp7, it's very limited in that regard.


I've only ever had Android phones, and with custom ROMs they're okay, but I'm getting tired of Android. That and I love the Metro style UI.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I've only ever had Android phones, and with custom ROMs they're okay, but I'm getting tired of Android. That and I love the Metro style UI.


Search the play store for Launcher 7 (or is it 7 Launcher) then.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

HTC EVO 4G running the latest Energy ROM with Sense 3.5 on Gingerbread.

Out of curiosity, does anyone know a good site to get wallpapers for a smartphone for? I tried Wallbase and just searching for a 5:3 portrait picture, but the results aren't that great (-way- too much anime).


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> It's a good OS, I really enjoyed using it. But after a while I wanted to customize it and thats just not possible with wp7, it's very limited in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only ever had Android phones, and with custom ROMs they're okay, but I'm getting tired of Android. That and I love the Metro style UI.
Click to expand...

I had a Windows Phone back when 6.5 was still new.
Used WM5, 6.1 and 6.5 builds
T-mobile, Kavana and 3volution roms.
Those ROMS even on a 240mhz OC'd OMAP 850 processor and I think 64mb ram
Windows was pretty smooth... lacked the apps back then
but it did interwebz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTC EVO 4G running the latest Energy ROM with Sense 3.5 on Gingerbread.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know a good site to get wallpapers for a smartphone for? I tried Wallbase and just searching for a 5:3 portrait picture, but the results aren't that great (-way- too much anime).


Ewww Sense 3 =p
I honestly can't stand much about that UI








But then again I am one of the few who actually like Espresso UI
I did run WildHeroc (Gingerbread 2.2.3+Sense 2/3) on my Hero and it was OK

As for wallpapers... all I can say is troll through /wp on the chan sites.
Or you can raid my personal collection


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> HTC EVO 4G running the latest Energy ROM with Sense 3.5 on Gingerbread.
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know a good site to get wallpapers for a smartphone for? I tried Wallbase and just searching for a 5:3 portrait picture, but the results aren't that great (-way- too much anime).


How is the EVO holding up these days? I still have my desire here next to me and it feels a little sluggish on MIUI 2.3.7(even though I swear it was buttery smooth at one point), compared to my shiny new Samsung galaxy S III lol

As for phone wallpapers, just crop some good 2560x1600 wallpapers? That's what I did...


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> How is the EVO holding up these days? I still have my desire here next to me and it feels a little sluggish on MIUI 2.3.7(even though I swear it was buttery smooth at one point), compared to my shiny new Samsung galaxy S III lol
> As for phone wallpapers, just crop some good 2560x1600 wallpapers? That's what I did...


Still running pretty quickly! The battery only lasts a couple hours (I wish I was exaggerating) but it does everything I need it to and more. Not the best at some high-power games, though.

I'm not sure if this ROM is just a bugger or if it's the phone, but even if I get an appropriate-resolution picture, I'm still forced to crop it to suit the background. I've even tried shrinking it beyond that and I was still forced to crop.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know a good site to get wallpapers for a smartphone for? I tried Wallbase and just searching for a 5:3 portrait picture, but the results aren't that great (-way- too much anime).


Interfacelift

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Interfacelift
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Yup. Saves you the hassle of cropping the images yourself.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Interfacelift
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Yup. Saves you the hassle of cropping the images yourself.


Thanks for the suggestions! I'll try some out now.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> Search the play store for Launcher 7 (or is it 7 Launcher) then.


Would, but I dropped my phone and the screen is shattered..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> How is the EVO holding up these days? I still have my desire here next to me and it feels a little sluggish on MIUI 2.3.7(even though I swear it was buttery smooth at one point), compared to my shiny new Samsung galaxy S III lol
> As for phone wallpapers, just crop some good 2560x1600 wallpapers? That's what I did...


My EVO 4G is a bit sluggish. I have it OC'd to 1.1GHz, but the battery life blows.


----------



## Simca

If you get your phone fixed, make sure to REALLY seal it well. Otherwise you'll eventually get dust underneath the glass like mine. :\


----------



## AMOCO




----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you get your phone fixed, make sure to REALLY seal it well. Otherwise you'll eventually get dust underneath the glass like mine. :\


Mine has dust under the glass, never modified it or taken off the screen or anything like that.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> If you get your phone fixed, make sure to REALLY seal it well. Otherwise you'll eventually get dust underneath the glass like mine. :\


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Mine has dust under the glass, never modified it or taken off the screen or anything like that.


This. Mine already has dust under the screen it bugs the heck out of me.







Can't notice it now for all the cracks.


----------



## Malcolm

Nexus 7, rooted with stock 4.1.1 and kernel.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Nexus 7, rooted with stock 4.1.1 and kernel.


Ooh, I'm jelly (bean). I'd get a Nexus 7, but I can't see myself using it (or I'd use it just to prove to myself that I didn't waste my money, without actually having a use for it). Is that font the stock one?


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Ooh, I'm jelly (bean). I'd get a Nexus 7, but I can't see myself using it (or I'd use it just to prove to myself that I didn't waste my money, without actually having a use for it). Is that font the stock one?


Nope not stock, it's called "Zrnic" and I installed it using the Font Installer in ROM Toolbox. It's based on the Nokia font which is why I picked it.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Nope not stock, it's called "Zrnic" and I installed it using the Font Installer in ROM Toolbox. It's based on the Nokia font which is why I picked it.


Ah, I thought it didn't look stock. I'm still waiting on a finished Jelly Bean port for my HTC Sensation









I think I'm going to make sure my next phone's a Nexus, especially if they're going to release a whole range later this year.


----------



## Malcolm

I'm to a point where I'm sick to death of screwing around with ROMs and even more so of needing a ROM for the device to be usable at all (cough HTC cough.) I think I'll only be buying Nexus devices from now on.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Nope not stock, it's called "Zrnic" and I installed it using the Font Installer in ROM Toolbox. It's based on the Nokia font which is why I picked it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I thought it didn't look stock. I'm still waiting on a finished Jelly Bean port for my HTC Sensation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to make sure my next phone's a Nexus, especially if they're going to release a whole range later this year.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind getting a Nexus...but I just can't bring myself to buy a samsung.
Or something that BIG
My Glacier is just the right size for me.
but everyone seems to think we need massive 4"+ screens, so I'll just stick with an older gen that is smaller and still works just fine on 2.3.4


----------



## Malcolm

^But Gingerbread is like 500 years old and lacks glorious GPU-rendering.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> ^But Gingerbread is like 500 years old and lacks glorious GPU-rendering.


B
The Glacier was shipped with Froyo when it was still "sorta fresh"


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting a Nexus...but I just can't bring myself to buy a samsung.
> Or something that BIG
> My Glacier is just the right size for me.
> but everyone seems to think we need massive 4"+ screens, so I'll just stick with an older gen that is smaller and still works just fine on 2.3.4


Personally I couldn't deal with anything smaller than 4" on a smartphone. It's just what I'm used to and it's great for all the NASA pics and NASA TV I watch.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting a Nexus...but I just can't bring myself to buy a samsung.
> Or something that BIG
> My Glacier is just the right size for me.
> but everyone seems to think we need massive 4"+ screens, so I'll just stick with an older gen that is smaller and still works just fine on 2.3.4


I thought the same... however I took a leap of faith and got a galaxy S III, I actually don't mind it... sure, it's bigger but you get used to it rather quickly









Also, ICS/JB is a HUGE upgrade over GB....


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I'm to a point where I'm sick to death of screwing around with ROMs and even more so of needing a ROM for the device to be usable at all (cough HTC cough.) I think I'll only be buying Nexus devices from now on.


Yeah, I bought my phone on the basis that if I didn't like Sense I could remove it using a custom ROM. But you either have to use a ROM that's based on Sense anyway (even when "Sense has been completely removed from this ROM" it still shows its ugly head way too often for my liking) or you get an AOSP ROM where kernel support is still kinda crappy.

Do you still have your Rezound?


----------



## Malcolm

Yep, gonna sell it as soon as I can figure out how to unbrick it


----------



## Sgtbash

Hi guys, this is my Galaxy note screen:










Yeah its on stock Touchwiz ICS, but I actually like it. Has anybody used Cube music player? Its awesome!


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Yep, gonna sell it as soon as I can figure out how to unbrick it


Whoops









Part of me wants to sell my Sensation and get a Galaxy Nexus, but I look at the PenTile AMOLED screen, limited storage and poor camera that it has and I change my mind. Plus, I like pretty much all of the Sensation's hardware (could do without the dust under the screen), it's just Sense that ruins it. Amazing how much faster it feels with AOKP compared to Sense 3.6. I've probably mentioned this a lot in here though, so that's it, I am NOT buying a Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Evenger14

This might be a bit of a n00b question, but what is the difference between Android 2.3 and 4.0?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> This might be a bit of a n00b question, but what is the difference between Android 2.3 and 4.0?


Not the difference, difference*s* - there are a lot of them









The most noticeable changes are those to speed and smoothness (which unfortunately means a low compatibility with lower end/older hardware by using hardware acceleration) and the user interface.

The touch response is better
Scrolling and zooming are better
There's improved support for multi-core processors
A new launcher (biggest UI change in unmodified/AOSP Android) with widget resizing, a 5 icon dock, and a very different feel
New lock screen
Revamped settings with toggles and a data usage tracker
All of the Google apps have been updated with a well designed, consistent UI
A new keyboard
And more! If you're using a phone with Android 2.3 at the moment and you can put 4.0 on it (either with an official upgrade or a third party ROM that works properly) then you definitely should in my opinion. I've not heard anybody say that they prefer Gingerbread.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Not the difference, difference*s* - there are a lot of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most noticeable changes are those to speed and smoothness (which unfortunately means a low compatibility with lower end/older hardware by using hardware acceleration) and the user interface.
> 
> The touch response is better
> Scrolling and zooming are better
> There's improved support for multi-core processors
> A new launcher (biggest UI change in unmodified/AOSP Android) with widget resizing, a 5 icon dock, and a very different feel
> New lock screen
> Revamped settings with toggles and a data usage tracker
> All of the Google apps have been updated with a well designed, consistent UI
> A new keyboard
> And more! If you're using a phone with Android 2.3 at the moment and you can put 4.0 on it (either with an official upgrade or a third party ROM that works properly) then you definitely should in my opinion. I've not heard anybody say that they prefer Gingerbread.


I'm currently using the MIUI ROM on my HTC EVO 4G, so what are the similarities between that ROM and 4.0, if you know? The only reason I'm asking is because if I'm to get an android phone again, something has GOT to be different from 2.3 stock, which I couldn't stand at all.

*Current home screen:*



That moment when you try to take a picture of your phone, with your phone.









Also a bit off topic but is there an app that just monitors your 3G data usage? I connect to the WiFi at my house Notice the zero 3G bars, near full WiFi and the gym ect, and want to see just how much I use on 3G only.


----------



## Miki

Galaxy S II
MIUIv4 ICS
SIyah


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I'm currently using the MIUI ROM on my HTC EVO 4G, so what are the similarities between that ROM and 4.0, if you know? The only reason I'm asking is because if I'm to get an android phone again, something has GOT to be different from 2.3 stock, which I couldn't stand at all.
> *Current home screen:*
> 
> That moment when you try to take a picture of your phone, with your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a bit off topic but is there an app that just monitors your 3G data usage? I connect to the WiFi at my house Notice the zero 3G bars, near full WiFi and the gym ect, and want to see just how much I use on 3G only.


Well, MIUI has always been quite a different feel to other versions of Android so it's hard to make a direct comparison. It also depends if you want to compare it to Android 4.0 running on MIUI, Sense, TouchWiz, AOSP, etc. as they all feel different but they're all still Android 4.0. Also, when you say 2.3 stock do you mean stock on the EVO 4G - Sense 2.1?

As for a data usage monitor I'm not quite sure, ICS has one built in that only monitors 3G usage unless you ask it to show Wi-Fi usage as well so I don't use an app.


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> And more! If you're using a phone with Android 2.3 at the moment and you can put 4.0 on it (either with an official upgrade or a third party ROM that works properly) then you definitely should in my opinion. I've not heard anybody say that they prefer Gingerbread.


My brother and I both had EVO 4G's, though he's up to a 4G LTE now. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out why, but he _always_ preferred GB over ICS. All of the ROM's he used were GB ROM's, even when I pointed him to some decent-looking ICS ones. He's a big phone freak, so he was deep into customizing his phone, but he just always stuck with GB.

By the way, anyone know any decent ICS ROM's for an EVO 4G? >.> Tried using MIUI and Deck's ICS and both got junked.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detroitsoldier*
> 
> My brother and I both had EVO 4G's, though he's up to a 4G LTE now. For the life of me, I couldn't figure out why, but he _always_ preferred GB over ICS. All of the ROM's he used were GB ROM's, even when I pointed him to some decent-looking ICS ones. He's a big phone freak, so he was deep into customizing his phone, but he just always stuck with GB.
> By the way, anyone know any decent ICS ROM's for an EVO 4G? >.> Tried using MIUI and Deck's ICS and both got junked.


Ha, that's weird. I guess he has to use ICS on the 4G LTE now though.


----------



## Malcolm

Pretty sure I perma-bricked my goddamn Rezound. Was attempting to flash a GSM ROM (made for use with unlocked Rezounds to expose the hidden GSM radios in the unit) and now the thing won't get past the boot logo or respond to me pushing the buttons to boot into recovery. All of my rage.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Pretty sure I perma-bricked my goddamn Rezound. Was attempting to flash a GSM ROM (made for use with unlocked Rezounds to expose the hidden GSM radios in the unit) and now the thing won't get past the boot logo or respond to me pushing the buttons to boot into recovery. All of my rage.












Just throw it in the bin and tell everyone that it was HTC's fault it broke, but they wouldn't honour the warranty.


----------



## Evenger14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Well, MIUI has always been quite a different feel to other versions of Android so it's hard to make a direct comparison. It also depends if you want to compare it to Android 4.0 running on MIUI, Sense, TouchWiz, AOSP, etc. as they all feel different but they're all still Android 4.0. Also, when you say 2.3 stock do you mean stock on the EVO 4G - Sense 2.1?
> As for a data usage monitor I'm not quite sure, ICS has one built in that only monitors 3G usage unless you ask it to show Wi-Fi usage as well so I don't use an app.


I'm a huge phone n00b.







Sorry if I got any of the terms wrong. I do know that there is a app already that came with MIUI that monitors network usage but didn't know if it combined WiFi and 3G usage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just throw it in the bin and tell everyone that it was HTC's fault it broke, but they wouldn't honour the warranty.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> I'm a huge phone n00b.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I got any of the terms wrong. I do know that there is a app already that came with MIUI that monitors network usage but didn't know if it combined WiFi and 3G usage.


Nah no need to apologise, I was just uncertain as to exactly what you meant. And yeah, I'd forgotten that MIUI had a network meter in pre-ICS versions. I'd imagine that it only counts 3G/4G usage since most people either don't have a cap on their Wi-FI connection or have one that's so large they're never going to make any real dent in it on their phone. Can't see why it would be too useful to monitor Wi-Fi usage on a phone personally. And then of course you have Wi-Fi in cafes and so on where it doesn't matter how much you use.


----------



## TFL Replica

CM9-RC2


----------



## von rottes

Evolution of MY android devices.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



MyTouch 3G 1.2
Donut 1.6
STOCK 
Rooted 

Eclair 2.1


Froyo 2.2


Hero CDMA
Gingerbread 2.3.2
THEMED


----------



## Malcolm

Turns out I didn't brick my Rezound after all. I managed to get MIUI on it AND flash it to T-Mobile, calls, SMS, MMS and data are all working.

*BUT*

SD card doesn't work. Can't get it to work. Installed the SD card fix during the MIUI installation but it didn't do anything. XDA-developers are a bunch of unhelpful arrogant neckbeards and wouldn't answer my questions so screw them. Don't know how I'm supposed to fix it but for now I'm just going to leave it as is.


----------



## snoball

This thread always makes me jealous. I want to make my phone look like this but too lazy to ever bother with it. Plus when I did look for stuff seemed like the Atrix didn't like being messed with. I know I did try something that allowed a fully custom UI but it lagged so hard. Was an app.


----------



## TecnoViking

Screenshot_2012-07-23-19-09-51.png 989k .png file


Minimalist, how i like it! the only icon on there links to all my apps etc, as does swiping to the left screen and the right screen =]


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Turns out I didn't brick my Rezound after all. I managed to get MIUI on it AND flash it to T-Mobile, calls, SMS, MMS and data are all working.
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> SD card doesn't work. Can't get it to work. Installed the SD card fix during the MIUI installation but it didn't do anything. XDA-developers are a bunch of unhelpful arrogant neckbeards and wouldn't answer my questions so screw them. Don't know how I'm supposed to fix it but for now I'm just going to leave it as is.


XDA used to be helpful....then a lot of dochers invaided the site.. But there are still a few decent devs there

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Turns out I didn't brick my Rezound after all. I managed to get MIUI on it AND flash it to T-Mobile, calls, SMS, MMS and data are all working.
> *BUT*
> SD card doesn't work. Can't get it to work. Installed the SD card fix during the MIUI installation but it didn't do anything. XDA-developers are a bunch of unhelpful arrogant neckbeards and wouldn't answer my questions so screw them. Don't know how I'm supposed to fix it but for now I'm just going to leave it as is.


I may be able to help you(im a dev at Android Central.)(just not official







)

Would you mind pming me the link to the rom you downloaded and an older one that works(for sdcard)

If you wonder about my credibility... ive made 3 roms for the Optimus S and im currently helping on the JB team for it(yes we have JB on that thing







)


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> XDA-developers are a bunch of unhelpful arrogant neckbeards and wouldn't answer my questions so screw them.


This.

Android noob: Hey I can't figure out how to root my phone. Can you help me out?
XDA: Read the sticky
Android noob: I did. I don't understand it.
XDA: Then you shouldn't be rooting. Go get in iPhone or something.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Evolution of MY android devices.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MyTouch 3G 1.2
> Donut 1.6
> STOCK
> Rooted
> Eclair 2.1
> 
> W/ Espresso
> Froyo 2.2
> 
> Hero CDMA
> Gingerbread 2.3.2
> THEMED
> 
> Mytouch 4G
> Gingerbread 2.3.4 W/ Espresso


I see you like Emilie Autumn too


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Turns out I didn't brick my Rezound after all. I managed to get MIUI on it AND flash it to T-Mobile, calls, SMS, MMS and data are all working.
> *BUT*
> SD card doesn't work. Can't get it to work. Installed the SD card fix during the MIUI installation but it didn't do anything. XDA-developers are a bunch of unhelpful arrogant neckbeards and wouldn't answer my questions so screw them. Don't know how I'm supposed to fix it but for now I'm just going to leave it as is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That sounds very much like a problem with the radio, if it is corrupt you can end up with anything from a full brick to some things not working(everything from wifi to the SD card). If kill hasn't told you do to this already, redownload a radio and reflash. Keep in mind that radio's are completely separate from roms(think BIOS versus the OS), it will not affect your rom at all


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Turns out I didn't brick my Rezound after all. I managed to get MIUI on it AND flash it to T-Mobile, calls, SMS, MMS and data are all working.
> 
> *BUT*
> 
> SD card doesn't work. Can't get it to work. Installed the SD card fix during the MIUI installation but it didn't do anything. XDA-developers are a bunch of unhelpful arrogant neckbeards and wouldn't answer my questions so screw them. Don't know how I'm supposed to fix it but for now I'm just going to leave it as is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XDA used to be helpful....then a lot of dochers invaided the site.. But there are still a few decent devs there
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I haven't been a member there too long, but I definitely notice a lot of arrogance and unhelpful people there. More interested in flaming someone rather than actually making a useful contribution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> XDA-developers are a bunch of unhelpful arrogant neckbeards and wouldn't answer my questions so screw them.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Android noob: Hey I can't figure out how to root my phone. Can you help me out?
> XDA: Read the sticky
> Android noob: I did. I don't understand it.
> XDA: Then you shouldn't be rooting. Go get in iPhone or something.
Click to expand...

Exactly!

It's part of the reason I don't stick around other than to get whatever update I need. 

Probably the same for 90% of the member base there.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Evolution of MY android devices.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MyTouch 3G 1.2
> Donut 1.6
> STOCK
> Rooted
> Eclair 2.1
> 
> W/ Espresso
> Froyo 2.2
> 
> Hero CDMA
> Gingerbread 2.3.2
> THEMED
> 
> Mytouch 4G
> Gingerbread 2.3.4 W/ Espresso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you like Emilie Autumn too
Click to expand...

Absolutely LOVE HER!
I'm working thru my vacation next week EXCEPT for the 1st just to go see Devils Carnival!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> I haven't been a member there too long, but I definitely notice a lot of arrogance and unhelpful people there. More interested in flaming someone rather than actually making a useful contribution.
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> It's part of the reason I don't stick around other than to get whatever update I need.
> 
> Probably the same for 90% of the member base there.


I been on XDA since 2009 when I had a WM phone and I flashed 6.1 Kavana and Eventually 3Volution 6.5 Both great roms from great devs.
But that can't be said for everyone on XDA like KingXklick, he had AWESOME ROMS... but from my understanding he tried to make money off of the roms *which is technically illegal and breaks the GPL*

There is also a guy now that has some nice looking roms that locks some features on Free roms and has "enhanced" pay roms...

Both guys have been banned from XDA

Speaking of King, That was his Slide2G1 rom in the screen shot on my phone under Eclair


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> That sounds very much like a problem with the radio, if it is corrupt you can end up with anything from a full brick to some things not working(everything from wifi to the SD card). If kill hasn't told you do to this already, redownload a radio and reflash. Keep in mind that radio's are completely separate from roms(think BIOS versus the OS), it will not affect your rom at all


Can only find one CDMA one D:


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> That sounds very much like a problem with the radio, if it is corrupt you can end up with anything from a full brick to some things not working(everything from wifi to the SD card). If kill hasn't told you do to this already, redownload a radio and reflash. Keep in mind that radio's are completely separate from roms(think BIOS versus the OS), it will not affect your rom at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can only find one CDMA one D:
Click to expand...

Try a Radio for a Sensation XE?
I mean its the same phone....right?
just the Euro/GSM version.

Since the US Sensation's all have a 8260 and not a 8660 like the Rezond
http://www.htc.com/uk/smartphones/htc-sensation-xe/#specs the UK site is not very detailed on the hardware
BUT wouldn't the CDMA radio work? I mean it's gotta run the hardware installed in the phone...correct?

EDIT~~~
This is kinda like the whole HTC magic/sapphire thing with the 32A/32B roms/radios and then the mytouch 1.2 which was a hybrid.
Some people said flashing the wrong radio to install a rom then flashing the correct radio after installing the rom would make it work... others said it WILL brick the phone.
I personally never play around with the radios


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Can only find one CDMA one D:


Alright then, go back to 100% stock(preferably through a carrier update), go through the rooting process again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Try a Radio for a Sensation XE?
> I mean its the same phone....right?
> just the Euro/GSM version.
> Since the US Sensation's all have a 8260 and not a 8660 like the Rezond
> http://www.htc.com/uk/smartphones/htc-sensation-xe/#specs the UK site is not very detailed on the hardware
> BUT wouldn't the CDMA radio work? I mean it's gotta run the hardware installed in the phone...correct?
> EDIT~~~
> This is kinda like the whole HTC magic/sapphire thing with the 32A/32B roms/radios and then the mytouch 1.2 which was a hybrid.
> Some people said flashing the wrong radio to install a rom then flashing the correct radio after installing the rom would make it work... others said it WILL brick the phone.
> I personally never play around with the radios


DON'T DO THIS. Seriously, don't. I would be willing to bet that the US carriers have done something so if you were to attempt this it would brick it(even if it's almost identical). I don't even get why US carriers like having unique phones.... why not sell the same phones as everyone else!?


----------



## UZ7

Was on CM9 for a while but now playing around with AOKP


----------



## TFL Replica

I may give the alternatives a try. I am not too pleased with CM9. Cosmetically, the lack of a dark mode (dark background + light text) for the contacts/messaging apps is a huge disappointment.


----------



## Matt-Matt

My Wildfire S with Cyanogen Mod 9 Alpha 5, Overclocked to 768MHz










The lock screen, I can add more to it but i like the look of it being basic like it is.


The "Homescreen" I suppose, I only use my phone for music + facebook and texting as you can see.
EDIT: The app that makes the battery appear in the top left corner is called "Battery".. You'll find it in the Play store/Market











Not trying to advertise here, but BF3 Stats is an awesome app!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Loving MIUI with ICS right now. Everything is just extremely convenient and quick. My only gripe with it is that I don't believe it has an app drawer, so I can't hide an app without actually deleting it, which of course the phone won't allow me to do.


----------



## staryoshi

I manually updated my Galaxy SII E4GT to ICS 4.0.4 via USB - After a clean install it's nice and stable... battery life seems to have decreased a bit, though. Despite being buried in TouchWiz trappings, I found two improvements that I enjoy:

1. New interface for wireless connectivity and easy access to "Data Usage" stat (For curiosity mainly, since I have unlimited data w/Sprint)
2. The % battery life display on the task bar thingy - I appreciate it


----------



## Malcolm

*I FIXED THE SD CARD PROBLEM YAY*


----------



## sterik01

Mine. nothing special.




this evening... still freaking hot outside.


----------



## Evenger14

I've updated my screens a bit..

*Far Left Screen:*



*Left Screen:*



*Home Screen:*



*Right Screen:*



*Far Right Screen:*


----------



## von rottes

New wallpaper....since someone got offended by my last one(pony rear) but not the one of susan wayland...








THAT IS PONY DISCRIMINATION!


----------



## Penryn

Here's mine, complete with sound effetcs to match.




Ocarina is Phone, Navi is messaging (as Hey' Listen! is my notification tone) and the triforce is Chrome.

This vid was before I made the jump to Jelly Bean, but all the sounds are the same!


----------



## svtfmook




----------



## FuzzyPants

GOT my Samsung Fassy all JBed out for an alpha build it is rock solid
~ Unofficial cm10~


----------



## Detroitsoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuzzyPants*
> 
> GOT my Samsung Fassy all JBed out for an alpha build it is rock solid
> ~ Unofficial cm10~


Ha, thanks for the reminder! Just remember that the EVO 4G got an unofficial JB port as well. I think I may try it out now.

My Volume Up button is broken now... Can't flash anything from HBOOT or increase the SD EXT size at all, so I'm stuck with a 512MB section for apps on a 32GB SD card.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I Know that isn't a stock android clock.....is it?

I like it almost as much as the Sense clock Pre4.0


----------



## DizzlePro

Those with samsung devices that like Htc sense should take a look at this

http://sense4all.info/category/download/?lang=en

its sense 4.0 ported to samsung devices


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I Know that isn't a stock android clock.....is it?
> I like it almost as much as the Sense clock Pre4.0


no, that's UCCW with the MarkedClock skin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Those with samsung devices that like Htc sense should take a look at this
> http://sense4all.info/category/download/?lang=en
> its sense 4.0 ported to samsung devices


no thanks, i like my android vanilla, without the bloat!

you can't install clockworkmod recovery? then use CWM touch. or even rom manager on the device?

can you use terminal to execute the partitioning? or even adb?


----------



## krz94

here's mine:




Phone: Samsung Galaxy SII LTE from Rogers


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> you can't install clockworkmod recovery? then use CWM touch. or even rom manager on the device?
> 
> can you use terminal to execute the partitioning? or even adb?


Hmmm, good point.
ADB will even work on a "dead" phone.








Even if all your buttons and screen are broken.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Those with samsung devices that like Htc sense should take a look at this
> 
> http://sense4all.info/category/download/?lang=en
> 
> its sense 4.0 ported to samsung devices


even with all the haters...
I love sense....Especially Espresso


----------



## azianai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> We should be able to buy our phones outright, factory unlocked and use them on whatever carrier we want. The carriers should simply be dumb pipes for our (unlimited) data.
> ...I'll just file that fantasy next to "Bill Waterson brings back Calvin and Hobbes" and "drinking age lowered to 18."


noone's stopping you from buying a phone unsubsidized and using it...
I've bought phone overseas and used them on Tmobile & AT&T before in the past.

My 1st phone i did that with was the Motorola E680i, a Linux phone. Ran fine on TMobile network.

oh and to stay on topic:

My S3 On Verizon, Rooted and using ADW EX ICS Theme


----------



## WC_EEND

Jelly Bean on my One X, oh yeah









Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## exzacklyright

Gnex

















Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Faraz

My Nexus 7. Really simple for now.


----------



## AMOCO

Samsung Galaxy Precedent on,
AreaRom 3.0 Nexus Mod/With 946MHz OC Kernel


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faraz*
> 
> My Nexus 7. Really simple for now.


What clock is that?


----------



## Faraz

TypoClock


----------



## EventHorizon

Thanks!


----------



## AMOCO

Samsung Galaxy Precedent on,
AreaRom 3.0 Ice Cream Sandwich Mod /With 988MHz OC Kernel


----------



## DizzlePro

Galaxy s2 @ 1.6ghz


----------



## nathris

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## lagittaja

Galaxy Note (International) + Asylum ICS v13



Jelly Bean Nexus Boot LWP
Nova Launcher
Simple Text-Text Icon Creator

E: Installed Minimalistic Text. Playing around with it now


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy Nexus


What clock/weather widget is that? The clock looks like it might be default but I use the analog one instead so I can't remember what the stock digital one is like


----------



## nathris

Its Beautiful Widgets with Roboto Clear skin.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Its Beautiful Widgets with Roboto Clear skin.


Ah nice, thanks.


----------



## wierdo124

Paranoid Android?


----------



## nathris

Indeed.


----------



## Malcolm

So I've been mirin the tablet tweaks some of you guys have so I did it too. Installed the Khaos Droid ROM with the Motley kernel, with the AOSP browser and Flash player.







The wallpaper is a live wallpaper called Shadow Galaxy, looks cool but not sure if I'm going to keep it because it thrashes the battery.


----------



## lagittaja

Not much changed but I'll share it anyway.










Clock/date/batterylevel widget is Minimalistic text

Sent from my Galaxy Note


----------



## Inverse

Samsung Galaxy S3 (Verizon)~ <3


----------



## Ellis

I can't remember what mine looked like when I last showed it here but I think a couple of things have changed at least:



HTC Sensation, AOKP Milestone 6, stock launcher and widgets.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S3 (Verizon)~ <3


What Icons are these?

I used that same wallpaper on my laptop with rainmeter 8P.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Miki

Samsung Galaxy S II (SGH-I777)
Android 4.0.4
cMIUI 2.7.27 (AOSP, CM9)
Fluxi XX 3.0.37


----------



## Inverse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> What Icons are these?
> I used that same wallpaper on my laptop with rainmeter 8P.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's the *Tersus* theme. I did pay 1.99 for it, but it works with all known launchers. The guy is super fast if you ask him to make an icon too. His goal is to cover your entire drawer with customized icons. Even if it's some random app. If he can't put it in a patch, he'll send it to you directly. :3 lol Guy makes beautiful themes.


----------



## Evenger14

So how do I take a screen shot in CM7 for my EVO?


----------



## Nhb93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inverse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> What Icons are these?
> I used that same wallpaper on my laptop with rainmeter 8P.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the *Tersus* theme. I did pay 1.99 for it, but it works with all known launchers. The guy is super fast if you ask him to make an icon too. His goal is to cover your entire drawer with customized icons. Even if it's some random app. If he can't put it in a patch, he'll send it to you directly. :3 lol Guy makes beautiful themes.
Click to expand...

I really like those icons, I might just have to buy it. I really don't like the default icons for most of the apps on the S3. They're just so radically different from the OG Droid I came from, and I love to support devs that care about their product.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> So how do I take a screen shot in CM7 for my EVO?


I thought the default screenshot gesture was power button and home button.


----------



## Evenger14

Doesn't work, It just locks the screen...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evenger14*
> 
> Doesn't work, It just locks the screen...


Try holding down power and volume down.


----------



## Bonkers

Razr Maxx
SimplexRom Android 4.0.4 V6 Supercharged

Edit: A Few more (btw, the extended battery on the Maxx is stellar to say the least.)


----------



## wierdo124

Does CM have a screenshot feature? I know ICS does natively, and Touchwiz did in Gingerbread, but I don't know if CM7 did.


----------



## Bonkers

I had a thunderbolt before I got my Razr. Screenshot's for all the Cm7 ports I had were always found by pressing the power button, then selecting screenshot from the pop up.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Does CM have a screenshot feature? I know ICS does natively, and Touchwiz did in Gingerbread, but I don't know if CM7 did.


Hold down the power button until a menu appears and select the screenshot option. Both CM7 and CM9 have this feature. It would be neat if we could get this feature to work like it did with Touchwiz (instant screenshot).


----------



## qwertymac93

ROM = CM7.2 with naked simplicity theme.
Launcher = ADW EX with a mixture of minimalist and black glass icons.
Clock/Weather widget = Beautiful widgets Superclock stretched to 5x5 with xperiadigitalclock clock skin+Vos-GN fade weather skin.
Lock Screen = Atrix Finger lock screen.


----------



## mvh11

Figured I may as well post my screen and see what everybody thinks. It's pretty generic right now, but I am a fan.



http://imgur.com/LI8bi


I didn't change my wallpaper yet, that's just the one for stock CM7. If I do change it I'll probably post in here.

Now then, apps I am using:
Holo Launcher set to 5x7 desktop - no custom icon pack yet (may change)
Minimalist Text widget set to 4x2. Custom layout

I have both the browser icon in the dock, and dolphin on the screen, because I use dolphin with a desktop user agent, and when I want to use mobile(low connection speeds or something), I use the stock browser.


----------



## EpicPie

SGH-T989, CM9 Nightly 8/8 w/ Darkside Venom 06 Kernal.

Someone suggest me widgets I can download to make my screen look pretty.


----------



## ClickJacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SGH-T989, CM9 Nightly 8/8 w/ Darkside Venom 06 Kernal.
> Someone suggest me widgets I can download to make my screen look pretty.


These are my two favorite widgets
Beautiful widgets

System Info Widget


----------



## bearsvin

Android ICS 4.0.3, ADWlauncher setup on rooted phone. Beautyful widgets clock, minimalistic (white) icon pack.








Wanted a simple look but still a fast way to navigate the most used features. Love how it turned out!


----------



## Templeviper

ICS + ADW launcher


----------



## AndAllThingsWillEnd

Jelly Bean AOKP with Nova Prime

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ja3s

SG3
Beautiful Widgets


----------



## ClickJacker

Had to send my s3 out to get de-hardbricked.







just got it back two days ago. Now I'm running stock ics with apex launcher and beautiful widgets.









Sent from my Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superhead91

SGS2 running AOKP


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Galaxy Nexus with latest AOKP JB build.


----------



## Spritanium

All three home screens:



http://imgur.com/WsVcH


HTC Evo V 4G running MidnightRom with an AOSP theme and Nova Launcher.

The wallpaper is a digital painting by myself based on Marble Hornets.


----------



## Shozzking

Got my S3 a week ago, absolutely loving it. Here's what my main homescreen looks like, still working on the other ones.



I'm absolutely loving TouchWiz for some reason. Only need to root because MMS is messed up on the stock rom (picture messages come as 5 second videos). So I'm looking at installing either Ultimatum S3 or Diet ICS, anyone running either of them?


----------



## WC_EEND

One X owner here, so no









Props for using stausbar+ though


----------



## srsparky32

Droid Incredible? yes, Incredible indeed. i just got mine to go on Jellybean. im really going to miss this phone when i go to the galaxy nexus next month.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shozzking*
> 
> Got my S3 a week ago, absolutely loving it. Here's what my main homescreen looks like, still working on the other ones.
> 
> *I'm absolutely loving TouchWiz for some reason.* Only need to root because MMS is messed up on the stock rom (picture messages come as 5 second videos). So I'm looking at installing either Ultimatum S3 or Diet ICS, anyone running either of them?


Gotta agree with that. Galaxy Note Gingerbread or Ice Cream Sandwich TouchWiz is pure crap. But when I installed the S3 TouchWiz, well it's just amazing.
Right now I'm waiting for Sense4ALL team to release the next version of their HTC Sense for GNote rom








I'm still running Asylum ICS version 13 (newest final one is 20) but haven't bothered updating since it simply just works lol. If it ain't broken, don't fix it amirite?


----------



## jkovacs721




----------



## MadCatMk2

Been a while OCN. SGS running JB.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a while OCN. SGS running JB.


What's that wallpaper?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxgamxx*
> 
> What's that wallpaper?


Dude! Learn to use Google Image Search lol jk
But seriously though, click the screenshot, right click open in new tab copy the image url and drop it in image search.


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Dude! Learn to use Google Image Search lol jk
> But seriously though, click the screenshot, right click open in new tab copy the image url and drop it in image search.


Oh, was afraid the android ui would through it off. I underestimated google.


----------



## UsernameGoesHer

not sure if no one knows what a ROM is or no one knows what CM10 theme is


----------



## ph10m

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## WC_EEND

Nice and minimalist, I love it. What is that widget on the top left and unlock screen thingamajig?


----------



## bruflot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UsernameGoesHer*
> 
> -snip-
> not sure if no one knows what a ROM is or no one knows what CM10 theme is


*Everyone* in this thread knows what a ROM is







Everyone knows what Cyanogenmod is too..


----------



## ph10m

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Nice and minimalist, I love it. What is that widget on the top left and unlock screen thingamajig?


The widget is AdvancedClock (5x1, resized to make the clock go further down) with Nova launcher. This isn't the unlock screen, it's the home-screen








It's only the app drawer button you see there, swipe down to get notifications and up to get the dock visible, I like it that way.

Here's a link to the other pages.


----------



## srsparky32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennjersey83*
> 
> ICS on Verizon galaxy nexus is great but check out viscous 4.1.1 in xda. It's stock jelly bean based off AOSP.
> Been running it for a month and I love it. I think 4.1.2 is coming soon


will do. i just got the phone today however, so im going to enjoy it for a day or two before getting into it









unlocked the bootloader so the wipe is done.


----------



## Miki

Okay, I cleaned up.

Guys, please, when someone is obviously trying to get you wound up, don't bite the bait. Ignore the comments and go about your business.

I appreciate it, now, continue posting screenshots! ^_^


----------



## ph10m

yay for miki


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> The widget is AdvancedClock (5x1, resized to make the clock go further down) with Nova launcher. This isn't the unlock screen, it's the home-screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only the app drawer button you see there, swipe down to get notifications and up to get the dock visible, I like it that way.
> Here's a link to the other pages.


Thanks


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300


That looks so good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> The widget is AdvancedClock (5x1, resized to make the clock go further down) with Nova launcher. This isn't the unlock screen, it's the home-screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only the app drawer button you see there, swipe down to get notifications and up to get the dock visible, I like it that way.
> Here's a link to the other pages.


Thanks for the info

On another note..
*Guys, when posting screenshots, would you bother to tell what there is used in that screenshot in your post.
It would cut down a LOT on the useless posts "what's that widget" "what's that wallpaper"*
Just my $0.02


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> That looks so good
> Thanks for the info
> On another note..
> *Guys, when posting screenshots, would you bother to tell what there is used in that screenshot in your post.
> It would cut down a LOT on the useless posts "what's that widget" "what's that wallpaper"*
> Just my $0.02


Yeah I agree with this, almost all the posts that don't say what's in them result in somebody else asking.


----------



## bfe_vern

Nothing special here. Just Nova Launcher with Asus Weather widget, Multi-Live Wallpaper (for different pics per home page) running JB (Tegraowners JB v8 by Thor and Digetx)on Acer A500.


----------



## ph10m

One more










Nova Launcher, Minimalistic Text, Advanced Clock (5x1) and Network Monitor Mini Pro.


----------



## vortech

I'm away on business, got bored, and decided to try something new. CMX unofficial nightly running on my EVO LTE. I like to keep things simple yet functional, my home is powered by Trebuchet, with ExtDate and MinimalText widgets. I'd like to style up the launch bar more but I can't find anything stylish that would be as functional as folders. Any suggestions?


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon*
> 
> 
> I'm away on business, got bored, and decided to try something new. CMX unofficial nightly running on my EVO LTE. I like to keep things simple yet functional, my home is powered by Trebuchet, with ExtDate and MinimalText widgets. I'd like to style up the launch bar more but I can't find anything stylish that would be as functional as folders. Any suggestions?


DAT WALLPAPER. GIMME DAT WALLPAPER.

that's an enzo right >.> <.<


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon*
> 
> 
> I'm away on business, got bored, and decided to try something new. CMX unofficial nightly running on my EVO LTE. I like to keep things simple yet functional, my home is powered by Trebuchet, with ExtDate and MinimalText widgets. I'd like to style up the launch bar more but I can't find anything stylish that would be as functional as folders. Any suggestions?


what are you using for the calender on the homepage? same with the thing going down the side saying the weather and location


----------



## tincanman

MIUI v4
Phone: Samsung Vibrant
ROM: WeUI v2.0


----------



## reflex99

probably my last android screenshot for a while.

Motorola Droid
Steel Droid (Android 2.3.7, CM7 based, ICS themed)
Nemus Launcher


----------



## dnnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm away on business, got bored, and decided to try something new. CMX unofficial nightly running on my EVO LTE. I like to keep things simple yet functional, my home is powered by Trebuchet, with ExtDate and MinimalText widgets. I'd like to style up the launch bar more but I can't find anything stylish that would be as functional as folders. Any suggestions?


What are those widgets on the side & top?

+1119283219832-91 for being so clean.

These are mine

Debating between for my homescreen:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






























but this is my lock screen:


----------



## WC_EEND

My current one: Launcher7 with statusbar+ and icon7










Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tincanman*
> 
> MIUI v4
> Phone: Samsung Vibrant
> ROM: WeUI v2.0


I like


----------



## ntuason




----------



## AMOCO

Samsung Galaxy Precedent
AreaRom 3.2 Jelly Bean Mod


----------



## exnihilo

cg


----------



## Shozzking

^^what theme is that?

Rooted my S3 and installed AOKP. Here's how it looks now.



-Apex Launcher
-Minimal Text
-One More Clock


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EventHorizon*
> 
> DAT WALLPAPER. GIMME DAT WALLPAPER.
> that's an enzo right >.> <.<


----------



## jach11

HTC Aria- My Motorola Atrix 4G is bootloader locked.... I could root it, but would good what that do? I HATE YOU MOTOROLA!!


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shozzking*
> 
> ^^what theme is that?
> Rooted my S3 and installed AOKP. Here's how it looks now.
> 
> -Apex Launcher
> -Minimal Text
> -One More Clock


Wallpaper ?


----------



## jjsoviet

Guess how I started on Android customization:


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizzlePro*
> 
> Wallpaper ?


Its built into the minimal text theme. There are a couple other good wallpapers that come bundled with it too.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Droid RAZR, stock ROM


----------



## Buzzin92

GAH!

People need to turn their screen density down.

Here's mine:


----------



## Ellis

Definitely, I've always wanted not to be able to see anything on my screen.


----------



## Buzzin92

I can see everything fine on mine...


----------



## ntuason




----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Pretty fancy. Very nice


----------



## EventHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*


Nikon D4.....seems legit.


----------



## von rottes

Don't think I have ever used a default wallpaper....except when I was using slide2G1 I used the default theme's wallpaper for like a day


----------



## BiscuitHead

Gotta change my entry, rooted my phone!









Droid RAZR
Eclipse 1.2 ROM


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Galaxy Nexus

Running AOKP with tha new aokp icons


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Gotta change my entry, rooted my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droid RAZR
> Eclipse 1.2 ROM


whats the widget right above the clock?


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shozzking*
> 
> whats the widget right above the clock?


It's called "Slider Widget".

Pretty handy IMO. That's the default one (there's a 4x1, 3x1, and 2x1) or you can set individual (1x1) volume controls.


----------



## superhead91

GSG2 running AOKP


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GSG2 running AOKP


I like that one. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## superhead91

Thanks


----------



## dnnk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Gotta change my entry, rooted my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droid RAZR
> Eclipse 1.2 ROM


ocn has an app?!


----------



## AoHxBram

Galaxy S3, Just clean and simple.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> ocn has an app?!


This


----------



## Pings




----------



## Erick Silver

Sent from my Samsung Captivate on Cyanogens CM10 Jellybean ROM with Devil Kernel.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dnnk*
> 
> ocn has an app?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> This


Sorry to disappoint








No it's just a bookmark that opens in Chrome. That's just the way it's displayed on my homescreen


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Sorry to disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it's just a bookmark that opens in Chrome. That's just the way it's displayed on my homescreen


Yep same thing with mine. Why use those forum apps and lose certain features. I'll stick with a Chrome thank you. Just get an app or a launcher that will allow you to customize icons. Bookmark whatever site and change the icon. For OCN they're plenty of icons. I made some for Rootzwiki, XDA, & others.


----------



## Bytelove

Here's my beloved Galaxy S with a fresh install of CM10 and apex launcher.


----------



## Erick Silver

Anyone know where I can get some Icons that are not the stock JB/ICS/GB/Froyo/CK ones? I want something sleek and pretty.


----------



## DizzlePro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Anyone know where I can get some Icons that are not the stock JB/ICS/GB/Froyo/CK ones? I want something sleek and pretty.


Here

theres over 750 icons


----------



## von rottes

Got my HTC amaze 4g in the mail yesterday.. and rooted/s-off'ed/flashed late last night after work...so awesome
Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my HTC amaze 4g in the mail yesterday.. and rooted/s-off'ed/flashed late last night after work...so awesome
> Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


Lookin good. Very sleek


----------



## lagittaja

Galaxy Note (international)
RocketRom V10 with SGS3 Touchwiz launcher
Live wallpaper is Shadow Galaxy
Clock is the digital clock that comes with the SGS3 TW iirc.
The weather widget on the other hand is the one that comes with GNote TW as far as I know.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElementR

RAZR running KOA CM9 ROM


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> RAZR running KOA CM9 ROM
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1029940/


IT'S SO....Cyan


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> RAZR running KOA CM9 ROM
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1029940/


That one is legit!


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> IT'S SO....Cyan


The color is named Honest (#33B5E5), Cyan is (#00FFFF). Here are the colors of the ICS/JB Holo theme if anyone wants them.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> The color is named Honest (#33B5E5), Cyan is (#00FFFF). Here are the colors of the ICS/JB Holo theme if anyone wants them.


Samsung Galaxy S3 XXBLG9 4.0.4

Stock TouchWiz with "Jelly Bean Domination" theme. Live Wallpaper is the "Shadow Galaxy" on Play.


----------



## ElementR

Link to the icons I'm using.


----------



## Rubers

How are those icons used?

http://i47.tinypic.com/2vxitzm.png

This image makes em think they're not actually from the apk. I can help with that if they're not! There';s a method of having them written into the APK so they show on everything, instead of having to use something like Desktop Visuliser. Though it only works for System apps, not data/apps.


----------



## Rubers

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1730397

Link to the GS3 theme I use.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> How are those icons used?
> http://i47.tinypic.com/2vxitzm.png
> This image makes em think they're not actually from the apk. I can help with that if they're not! There';s a method of having them written into the APK so they show on everything, instead of having to use something like Desktop Visuliser. Though it only works for System apps, not data/apps.


I use Apex Launcher. Apex lets you edit the icons, on your home screen, and use the picture files I posted a link to. It will not change the icons in the applications.

I think Nova Launcher may let you do the same but I'm not positive.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> I use Apex Launcher. Apex lets you edit the icons, on your home screen, and use the picture files I posted a link to. It will not change the icons in the applications.
> 
> I think Nova Launcher may let you do the same but I'm not positive.


Look into VillainROM Theming System on XDA 9and their website) for how to theme ROM icons. That way even internally like in that screenshot the app will be themed and the icon will be changed permanently


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Look into VillainROM Theming System on XDA 9and their website) for how to theme ROM icons. That way even internally like in that screenshot the app will be themed and the icon will be changed permanently


I'm good I use custom dark gapps.


----------



## vitality

AT&T HTC One X running CM10


----------



## von rottes

Got some google now =3

Sent From My HTC Amaze 4G Via TapaTalk2


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*


RAWR!


----------



## ShadowEW

Simple approach for me, just have what I want on the home screen and hide everything else on the lock.
I don't need fancy utilities, just something that works.

Sony Ericsson R800i (Xperia Play)


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

samsung galaxy ace with themyth ROM android 4.0.4 with way to much performance tweaks, got it overclocked to 960 MHZ too









and sometimes I wonder why the battery life is so short


----------



## ntuason

Galaxy S3 (Obivious)
Jelly Bean 4.1.1
Nova Launcher


----------



## Tman5293

Haven't posted here for a while. But I just picked up a Galaxy SIII yesterday so I gotta share the home screen. Here it is:



Anyone like it?


----------



## TFL Replica

Galaxy S2
MIUI v4 2.9.7 - US version
Default theme


----------



## myresolution_72

That's a nice home screen man! Did those widgets come with the phone or did you download them separately?


----------



## SohcSTI

Verizon Galaxy Nexus
Paranoid Rom
Launcher 7
Icons and theme by Kgill7


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*
> 
> That's a nice home screen man! Did those widgets come with the phone or did you download them separately?


I believe that is 100% stock MIUI


----------



## myresolution_72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I believe that is 100% stock MIUI


I meant Tman5293.


----------



## von rottes

I really need to find the original of that image so I can re do my edits. since I did that like 4+ years ago in Jasc


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*
> 
> That's a nice home screen man! Did those widgets come with the phone or did you download them separately?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *myresolution_72*
> 
> I meant Tman5293.


Only the Google search widget and the clock widget were already on the phone. The music player widget is for Poweramp and the weather widget is Beautiful widgets with the Oxygen HD theme.


----------



## ElementR

PowerAmp FTW!


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> 
> I really need to find the original of that image so I can re do my edits. since I did that like 4+ years ago in Jasc


Hehe, love it and love the style.
Shock and horror to many here, and I'd rather not be outcast by various people. But I am indeed a furry, Vaporeon at heart ~ x3


----------



## krz94

Updated mine a while ago after root. however i am still using the stock ics rom. i like it nice and clean:





the clock is called "Minimal Clock Widget" if you're wondering

wallpaper is stock i believe


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> wallpaper is stock i believe


Looks good. The wallpaper is stock from JB.


----------



## _TRU_

Evo LTE
ICS Tranquility RLS3 by Bad Seed
needed permission to DL wp, so i can't say where i got it :/


----------



## lagittaja




----------



## ElementR

lol yeah I didn't understand why he can't say where he got the wallpaper from. Its not a big deal unless you didn't give credit to the creator.


----------



## _TRU_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> lol yeah I didn't understand why he can't say where he got the wallpaper from. Its not a big deal unless you didn't give credit to the creator.


It was in the email, "by downloading this image you agree to" blah blah

Sent from my Tranquil ELiTE


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> 
> I really need to find the original of that image so I can re do my edits. since I did that like 4+ years ago in Jasc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe, love it and love the style.
> Shock and horror to many here, and I'd rather not be outcast by various people. But I am indeed a furry, Vaporeon at heart ~ x3
Click to expand...

Well thank you
Here's the whole picture if you wanted it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This was actually one of my first real edits that turned out decent


Original artwork by SukebePanda




And nothing wrong with being a fuzzbutt ^_^


----------



## ShadowEW

I know you didn't ask for mine, but it's only fair (in my eyes) to show the full version of mine too.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





I was never quite so sure why the black bands were left/added in. Easily removable if need be anyway ~


Most likely won't change my background for awhile yet. No real need to and anyone whom find it offensive or wrong, shouldn't be peeking at my phone.









Also like to commend you on your colouring / touch up work.. Far beyond anything I'm capable of and the full image is so much better ~


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> I know you didn't ask for mine, but it's only fair (in my eyes) to show the full version of mine too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was never quite so sure why the black bands were left/added in. Easily removable if need be anyway ~
> 
> 
> Most likely won't change my background for awhile yet. No real need to and anyone whom find it offensive or wrong, shouldn't be peeking at my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also like to commend you on your colouring / touch up work.. Far beyond anything I'm capable of and the full image is so much better ~


When I first saw your wallpaper I though it might be a little "inappropriate" a little more left.

And thanks, that was something I did quite awhile ago in Jasc PSP 9
with the color replace and darken tools


----------



## nathris




----------



## Aurodeus

just using GO Launcher and its clock widget.
I don't remember where did I get the wallpaper though.
Still running Gingerbread here


----------



## lagittaja

iirc the name of it is Exosphere, I've seen it before, here's a nice high res version of it.


----------



## OverSightX

I try to keep my S3 simple:


----------



## ElementR

How bout DA BEARS?

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## DEEBS808

Just got my S3 a few days ago. Haven't really tried to customize it yet but here is a start


----------



## ph10m

S3 running Apex Launcher, themed with "Windows 8 for Apex"
Notification bar hidden, replaced with Power Toggle (amazing app) for the bottom bars, you can create as many as you want.
Clock is AdvancedClock.
Wallpaper comes with the theme.
Top right is Network Monitor Mini, a 1 dollar app that keeps track of your data/wifi usage at all times, auto hides when nothing's going on.


----------



## TFL Replica

Dark Blue Mint V4 Theme

Icons from The Dark White


----------



## vitality

redid my phone and tablet cuz i was bored









HTC One X










Nexus 7


----------



## Malcolm

New Gnex with JB


----------



## ShadowEW

Such nice large displays appearing.. It's also nice to have a peek into what desktops and layouts people use. So far it seems most want shortcuts for various settings under their finger. Quick and easy to disable various functions and connectivity.

It also seems (not being judgmental here) that quite a few people are conscious about their background choice.. Either something plain and doesn't catch the eye or provoke attention or something rather calming to look at.


----------



## snelan

@ Malcom, I think I'm gonna have to steal your layout


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> @ Malcom, I think I'm gonna have to steal your layout


Sorry I patented it.









Went ahead and installed the latest Paranoid Android ROM:


----------



## Sota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> 
> S3 running Apex Launcher, themed with "Windows 8 for Apex"
> Notification bar hidden, replaced with Power Toggle (amazing app) for the bottom bars, you can create as many as you want.
> Clock is AdvancedClock.
> Wallpaper comes with the theme.
> Top right is Network Monitor Mini, a 1 dollar app that keeps track of your data/wifi usage at all times, auto hides when nothing's going on.


What's that in the top left? Its very sexyyy :O


----------



## Tagi

My Home screen


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> redid my phone and tablet cuz i was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTC One X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 7


What clock is that?


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Sorry I patented it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went ahead and installed the latest Paranoid Android ROM:


Looking good. Although I suggest you try hiding the icon labels on your home screens. It makes a huge difference, at least for me.

I'd post mine again as an example, but in all honesty it hasn't changed much from my last post. Think it's just the addition of an icon pack if I am not mistaken.


----------



## von rottes

I think the background really does with sense well. with the black/white and touch of color....and the green eyes ♥♥♥♥♥

Also I'm in love with Vanifox....


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I think the background really does with sense well. with the black/white and touch of color....and the green eyes ♥♥♥♥♥
> Also I'm in love with Vanifox....


More lovely backgrounds from you, I think I'll have to change my Vap now, I'll update and edit shortly x3



Odds are it's exactly as you're imagining it. So. I won't be linking the full image here/









Edit: And yes, I do have to arrange the icons so I get the best view of the background as possible x3!


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowEW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I think the background really does with sense well. with the black/white and touch of color....and the green eyes ♥♥♥♥♥
> Also I'm in love with Vanifox....
> 
> 
> 
> More lovely backgrounds from you, I think I'll have to change my Vap now, I'll update and edit shortly x3
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odds are it's exactly as you're imagining it. So. I won't be linking the full image here/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And yes, I do have to arrange the icons so I get the best view of the background as possible x3!
Click to expand...

Hah, nicee...
I can't show my lockscreen or my Text screen


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> redid my phone and tablet cuz i was bored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HTC One X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 7


I like the tablet


After cycling through roms I am back on AOKP has my favorite and Paranoid 2nd favorite. I disabled the dock and use the nav ring shortcuts to get to messages, contacts, etc. I am looking to get rid of the weather widget since I have weather on lock screen and notifications, I don't want a clock since it is on the notifications, music player isn't needed since it is also on lock screen and notifications and when nothing is playing it is wasted space. So besides weather, clock, and music what are some good widgets?


----------



## snelan

Man, I just got my Amaze 4G in the mail, but the only ROMs with un-bugged data are the Sense ROMs, and CM7. Gonna have to wait till CM9 or CM10 is fixed until I can make my phone look awesome!


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Hah, nicee...
> I can't show my lockscreen or my Text screen


----------



## Pings

Here is my newest.

AOKP Linaro Build 2
Apex Launcher
PopStyle theme
Red Apex, Apex theme
Random & self made icons
BobClockD3
BattStatt Pro


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snelan*
> 
> Man, I just got my Amaze 4G in the mail, but the only ROMs with un-bugged data are the Sense ROMs, and CM7. Gonna have to wait till CM9 or CM10 is fixed until I can make my phone look awesome!


Help the Nightmare team on sense 4









Also I think Nightmare MIUI port is working?


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


It's all personal preference. I can say that certain 'backgrounds' and such for certain Apps (and Desktop computers) are NSFW for me


----------



## snelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Help the Nightmare team on sense 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I think Nightmare MIUI port is working?


If I had any programming experience, I would definitely. I offered them to use my PC to compile the ROMs, but they never responded.

But I actually brought that back for the One X. It's just the dual core Snapdragon S4, but hey, I'd take the 28nm Snapdragon over the older 40nm Tegra 3 any day. I mean really, it's a phone, how are you even going to use 4 cores..


----------



## vitality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> What clock is that?


One More Clock free


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vitality*
> 
> One More Clock free


Hey thanks man. It's a pretty cool app. It has good Moto & HTC clone clocks too.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## nathris

Working on my own metro tile widget. Got the basic functionality down, just need to make it pretty.


----------



## WC_EEND

Looking forward to seeing the finished product


----------



## Simca

Nathris, you and I need to have a talk about your setup. I am disappoint, son.


----------



## mclldavidson

Lots of good examples here
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=405090


----------



## Simca

We could all make our phones look fantastic if we bothered to put the time into it (as in creating photoshopped images we'd important into our SD cards and add it as the icon for apps then resize them accordingly. That said, I'm guilty of not doing this either. I'm pretty content at the moment with my screen.

I wanted to take the screenshot at 12:34 but failed by 1 second. T_T


----------



## von rottes

I have sooooo many of these on my facebook


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> 
> I have sooooo many of these on my facebook


Please tell me how it is that you got your screenshot into a picture of the phone like that.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I have sooooo many of these on my facebook


So wait.. you complain about my setup then use almost the exact same one on your phone?

Also, those icons are all actually folders containing all of the apps I use.

Also, my tablet:


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> 
> I have sooooo many of these on my facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me how it is that you got your screenshot into a picture of the phone like that.
Click to expand...

Got lucky on this phone someony put together a .PSD image
Other phones like




I just used a stock .png of the phone, and put my screenshot .png in the area for the screen








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I have sooooo many of these on my facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So wait.. you complain about my setup then use almost the exact same one on your phone?
> 
> Also, those icons are all actually folders containing all of the apps I use.
Click to expand...

Wrong quote brah...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Got lucky on this phone someony put together a .PSD image
> Other phones like
> 
> 
> I just used a stock .png of the phone, and put my screenshot .png in the area for the screen


Thank for responding. I knew how to do this at one point but I had completely forgotten that the phone templates were called PSDs. Once I remebered that, I wasn't hard to find one for my phone:


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Thank for responding. I knew how to do this at one point but I had completely forgotten that the phone templates were called PSDs. Once I remebered that, I wasn't hard to find one for my phone:


No prob... But might I suggest this psd?
http://dribbble.com/shots/581374-galaxy-s3-psd-template

The one you used looks rather.....bad :/


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> No prob... But might I suggest this psd?
> http://dribbble.com/shots/581374-galaxy-s3-psd-template
> The one you used looks rather.....bad :/


That is the one I'm using and for some reason when I open it in GIMP all of the layers are out of order.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> No prob... But might I suggest this psd?
> http://dribbble.com/shots/581374-galaxy-s3-psd-template
> The one you used looks rather.....bad :/
> 
> 
> 
> That is the one I'm using and for some reason when I open it in GIMP all of the layers are out of order.
Click to expand...

Weird.

maybe try something like

Find a MASSIVE stock image of a GS3 Convert it to a smart object and resize it to the screenshot
That way you have a perfectly sized image, THEN select the area for the screen and Delete it
put your Screenshot as the bottom layer (also a smart object)
That way you can just "replace content"

Or that might only work in PS


Spoiler: What I ended up with from a 2048x3072 image!







This way you only have Two layers One for the device and one for the screen. nothing to mix up or misplace...lol


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Weird.
> maybe try something like
> Find a MASSIVE stock image of a GS3 Convert it to a smart object and resize it to the screenshot
> That way you have a perfectly sized image, THEN select the area for the screen and Delete it
> put your Screenshot as the bottom layer (also a smart object)
> That way you can just "replace content"
> Or that might only work in PS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What I ended up with from a 2048x3072 image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way you only have Two layers One for the device and one for the screen. nothing to mix up or misplace...lol


Does this look better?


----------



## MRHANDS




----------



## Evilsplashy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SgtMunky

I have a HTC Desire S, wondering whether I should root it or not... I just want it to run smoother


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I have a HTC Desire S, wondering whether I should root it or not... I just want it to run smoother


Rooting will make it faster. You can overclock, delete bloat ware, choose what apps go autorun, and do many more things to make your phone run faster. Its fun.


----------



## SgtMunky

Thanks, I'll find out how to do it then!


----------



## MIGhunter

[quote name="Malcolm"
Went ahead and installed the latest Paranoid Android ROM:
[/quote]
How do you get all your apps back? I'm used to the Elegancia Sense 4 Rom and it uses Aroma installer. It's super easy. When I installed Paranoid's 1.5 I didn't even have the app store. I couldn't load Titanium because it said it was already on my phone, even though I couldn't see it or get to it from any of the interfaces.

Here is my Elegancia Rom


This is with the favorites open.


This is the pulldown notification bar, you hit it and it loads the quick task menu.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Weird.
> maybe try something like
> Find a MASSIVE stock image of a GS3 Convert it to a smart object and resize it to the screenshot
> That way you have a perfectly sized image, THEN select the area for the screen and Delete it
> put your Screenshot as the bottom layer (also a smart object)
> That way you can just "replace content"
> Or that might only work in PS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: What I ended up with from a 2048x3072 image!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way you only have Two layers One for the device and one for the screen. nothing to mix up or misplace...lol
> 
> 
> 
> Does this look better?
Click to expand...

MUCCCHHHHHH Better


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MIGhunter*
> 
> How do you get all your apps back? I'm used to the Elegancia Sense 4 Rom and it uses Aroma installer. It's super easy. When I installed Paranoid's 1.5 I didn't even have the app store. I couldn't load Titanium because it said it was already on my phone, even though I couldn't see it or get to it from any of the interfaces.


I flashed the ROM the day after I got the phone, and because I had only a few apps installed I just redownloaded them from the Play store. As for the missing Play store, I know many ROMs including Paranoid have separate .zip packages for the ROM and stock Google apps, so it sounds like you forgot to flash the gapps.zip after you installed it.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I flashed the ROM the day after I got the phone, and because I had only a few apps installed I just redownloaded them from the Play store. As for the missing Play store, I know many ROMs including Paranoid have separate .zip packages for the ROM and stock Google apps, so it sounds like you forgot to flash the gapps.zip after you installed it.


Yup, when I flashed paranoidandroid on my One X, I had to flash the google apps apackage as well. Also, I got a Nexus 7 today


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

Dis be meh Samsung Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.11 (Jellybean) The new OS is stupid fast and snappy.
They see me Jellin' they hatin'


----------



## snelan

One X Running CM10


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> Dis be meh Samsung Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.11 (Jellybean) The new OS is stupid fast and snappy.
> They see me Jellin' they hatin'


The use of the task killer is quite interesting, can you explain why you have it?

The ideology behind a task killer is simple: To eliminate background tasks to preserve battery.

The problem? You are now constantly running a background task that never clears and consistently uses up more of your battery than just letting your phone idle, because it has to constantly search for services becoming active. I'd advise you ditch the task killer. Trust me, it makes a huge difference.

If you want toget even better battery life, root the phone(if it isn't already, it's really easy on the Nexus) and make a profile in Set-CPU(free on XDA developers) that will force your phone's processor to automatically lower the processor's clock rate to the minimum it supports while the screen is off to prevent wake locks and preserve even more battery life.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cheeseinat0r*
> 
> Dis be meh Samsung Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.11 (Jellybean) The new OS is stupid fast and snappy.
> They see me Jellin' they hatin'
> 
> 
> 
> The use of the task killer is quite interesting, can you explain why you have it?
> 
> The ideology behind a task killer is simple: To eliminate background tasks to preserve battery.
> 
> The problem? You are now constantly running a background task that never clears and consistently uses up more of your battery than just letting your phone idle, because it has to constantly search for services becoming active. I'd advise you ditch the task killer. Trust me, it makes a huge difference.
> 
> If you want toget even better battery life, root the phone(if it isn't already, it's really easy on the Nexus) and make a profile in Set-CPU(free on XDA developers) that will force your phone's processor to automatically lower the processor's clock rate to the minimum it supports while the screen is off to prevent wake locks and preserve even more battery life.
Click to expand...

Instead of this you could say:

Task killers on android 2.2+ are very redundant. It'll make it faster for a moment then slow it down. Google it, don't just take my word for it. Android manages processes very well.


----------



## CJRhoades

Center Homescreen:








Lockscreen:








Notifications Screen:








I'd show you my 2 left and right homescreens but I'd have to black out a bunch of it. Don't need the world reading my emails and text messages









Phone is a Motorola Atrix 4G running CM10.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJRhoades*
> 
> Center Homescreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lockscreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notifications Screen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd show you my 2 left and right homescreens but I'd have to black out a bunch of it. Don't need the world reading my emails and text messages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone is a Motorola Atrix 4G running CM10.


Where did you get the background? I like it!


----------



## CJRhoades

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Where did you get the background? I like it!


Uhh, it came with a theme for Apex launcher I was trying. Didn't like the theme but I did like the wallpaper









EDIT: It's called "Plate Theme 4". Dunno where Apex launcher stores it's wallpapers or I'd get you a copy of it.

EDIT2: Managed to find it through Tineye. I freaking love that website.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Thanks sir

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

Thanks! my brother said it would help way back when because he did it on his old Droid X. I'll just uninstall it now


----------



## Tman5293

Here's a new simpler look that I'm trying out. Despite the wallpaper, my S3 is not running Jelly Bean. Still stuck on ICS thanks to my friends over at AT&T:










Here is my ASUS Transformer Prime which is running Jelly Bean. Just got the official update from ASUS a few days ago:


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a new simpler look that I'm trying out. Despite the wallpaper, my S3 is not running Jelly Bean. Still stuck on ICS thanks to my friends over at AT&T:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my ASUS Transformer Prime which is running Jelly Bean. Just got the official update from ASUS a few days ago:


I really want JB...but I'll just wait for HTC to release a JB/Sense build and hope it gets ported...
Orrrrr hope really hard that They go ahead and throw us a 4.1 OTA for the Amaze 4G (even if it's still sense 3.6)


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I really want JB...but I'll just wait for HTC to release a JB/Sense build and hope it gets ported...
> Orrrrr hope really hard that They go ahead and throw us a 4.1 OTA for the Amaze 4G (even if it's still sense 3.6)


It's actually not that big a deal. At least not on my Prime it isn't. The only differences between JB and ICS are the addition of Google Now and voice search and some new window opening and closing animations. They also changed the look of notifications. There's a few other graphical changes. Other than that there isn't much difference. They're almost identical.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> I really want JB...but I'll just wait for HTC to release a JB/Sense build and hope it gets ported...
> Orrrrr hope really hard that They go ahead and throw us a 4.1 OTA for the Amaze 4G (even if it's still sense 3.6)
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually not that big a deal. At least not on my Prime it isn't. The only differences between JB and ICS are the addition of Google Now and voice search and some new window opening and closing animations. They also changed the look of notifications. There's a few other graphical changes. Other than that there isn't much difference. They're almost identical.
Click to expand...

But...but....but butter!


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> But...but....but butter!


All butter does is make apps open slightly faster. It's really not that big of an improvement. The window animations are created by butter as well. That's it.


----------



## SeparateElite

My Sprint Galaxy S3

Homescreen: 

Menu Bar: 

Lockscreen:


----------



## WC_EEND

Homescreen on my Nexus 7 running ParanoidAndroid so far, will still be changed as I wear the device in over time though.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Got my new S3 on friday, rooted it the same night









ROM: Frosty JB v1
Kernel: Stock JB kernel UVLI.8 v3
Launcher: Stock touchwiz


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Got my new S3 on friday, rooted it the same night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROM: Frosty JB v1
> Kernel: Stock JB kernel UVLI.8 v3
> Launcher: Stock touchwiz


Wow that's ironic, I got mine on Friday too.


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LongRod*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> Got my new S3 on friday, rooted it the same night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROM: Frosty JB v1
> Kernel: Stock JB kernel UVLI.8 v3
> Launcher: Stock touchwiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's ironic, I got mine on Friday too.
Click to expand...

Love mine and warranty is already void. Haha


----------



## nathris

Ok, so technically its a mock up. But with any luck my homescreen should look somewhat like this tomorrow. I realized when making it that rectangular tiles are a non-trivial problem, since the image ratio will change depending on how many tiles the widget takes up, how many rows and icons the homescreen has, and the size of the display itself. I've come up with a way of doing it programatically, so the only icon that might give me a bit of difficulty implementing is the Kindle style one.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so technically its a mock up. But with any luck my homescreen should look somewhat like this tomorrow. I realized when making it that rectangular tiles are a non-trivial problem, since the image ratio will change depending on how many tiles the widget takes up, how many rows and icons the homescreen has, and the size of the display itself. I've come up with a way of doing it programatically, so the only icon that might give me a bit of difficulty implementing is the Kindle style one.


This looks great man. Reddit for the win!

However, you do know that there's a launcher that looks exactly like this on the play store right?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=info.tikuwarez.launcher3&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd


----------



## nathris

Launcher 7 isn't even close to this. That's an entirely separate launcher thats limited to 2 rows of icons in a vertical scroll list. These are widgets that you can resize to any size and add to any launcher.

AFAIK there's only one other app on the Play Store that comes close to this. Its paid, and the developer is incompetent.


----------



## Simca

Better look nathris. You should get on tc tomorrow after 5:30. We should discuss this further there.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homescreen on my Nexus 7 running ParanoidAndroid so far, will still be changed as I wear the device in over time though.


Nice, how are you liking it?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Launcher 7 isn't even close to this. That's an entirely separate launcher thats limited to 2 rows of icons in a vertical scroll list. These are widgets that you can resize to any size and add to any launcher.
> AFAIK there's only one other app on the Play Store that comes close to this. Its paid, and the developer is incompetent.


Sorry. I didn't have all the info behind your project. But I love the idea of it being a resizable widget. Very versatile. How long do you think it will take to get this ready for public consumption (ie. on the Play Store)? And even if it's not ready, I'd be happy to test drive and beta apks that you have.

Great idea! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## xion

Gnex running 4.1.

The background, it moves/grows. Looks awesome, always different, and you can set it how you like. - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.go.livewallpaper.plasmatree&hl=en

And the clock is digi clock.


----------



## fritx

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a big difference looks-wise, but I finally flashed an ics rom, shishir. Also got a new clock widget.






What rom is that?


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Sorry. I didn't have all the info behind your project. But I love the idea of it being a resizable widget. Very versatile. How long do you think it will take to get this ready for public consumption (ie. on the Play Store)? And even if it's not ready, I'd be happy to test drive and beta apks that you have.
> Great idea! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


I'm hoping to get most of it done this week. I've already got the basic functionality down. You can choose an app and it will give you a resizable widget with a blue background and the app name that will launch the app when clicked. I just need to get the customization down. I was thinking background color/gradient with transparency, variable borders, different icon/text positions, and at least for square widgets, a custom background. I'll probably release the initial version on XDA, and probably make a thread here too. Once I'm confident its working across most devices I'll fork over $25 and get it hosted on the Play Store. Then my plan is to start working on extra features (eg, email/sms counts, dynamic backgrounds, etc...) and put them in a paid/donate version.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> I'm hoping to get most of it done this week. I've already got the basic functionality down. You can choose an app and it will give you a resizable widget with a blue background and the app name that will launch the app when clicked. I just need to get the customization down. I was thinking background color/gradient with transparency, variable borders, different icon/text positions, and at least for square widgets, a custom background. I'll probably release the initial version on XDA, and probably make a thread here too. Once I'm confident its working across most devices I'll fork over $25 and get it hosted on the Play Store. Then my plan is to start working on extra features (eg, email/sms counts, dynamic backgrounds, etc...) and put them in a paid/donate version.


Sounds like a good plan to me. I'll be happy to pay for it once you get it that far along.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fritx*
> 
> What rom is that?


Shishir. It's in my post. I haven't been running that for a while though. I'm running AOKP now.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Sorry. I didn't have all the info behind your project. But I love the idea of it being a resizable widget. Very versatile. How long do you think it will take to get this ready for public consumption (ie. on the Play Store)? And even if it's not ready, I'd be happy to test drive and beta apks that you have.
> Great idea! Looking forward to seeing the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to get most of it done this week. I've already got the basic functionality down. You can choose an app and it will give you a resizable widget with a blue background and the app name that will launch the app when clicked. I just need to get the customization down. I was thinking background color/gradient with transparency, variable borders, different icon/text positions, and at least for square widgets, a custom background. I'll probably release the initial version on XDA, and probably make a thread here too. Once I'm confident its working across most devices I'll fork over $25 and get it hosted on the Play Store. Then my plan is to start working on extra features (eg, email/sms counts, dynamic backgrounds, etc...) and put them in a paid/donate version.
Click to expand...

Awesome, I'll definitely give it a shot!


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> I'm hoping to get most of it done this week. I've already got the basic functionality down. You can choose an app and it will give you a resizable widget with a blue background and the app name that will launch the app when clicked. I just need to get the customization down. I was thinking background color/gradient with transparency, variable borders, different icon/text positions, and at least for square widgets, a custom background. I'll probably release the initial version on XDA, and probably make a thread here too. Once I'm confident its working across most devices I'll fork over $25 and get it hosted on the Play Store. Then my plan is to start working on extra features (eg, email/sms counts, dynamic backgrounds, etc...) and put them in a paid/donate version.


I like your idea, if it hits the play store, I'm buying it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Nice, how are you liking it?


Enjoying it so far, already ordered a USB OTG cable, and loaded some games and the sixaxis controller app onto it. It really is ideal for playing games on during a train journey. One thing I've had to adjust a bit to is the screen size since I'm coming from an iPad which has about twice the screen real estate.
I also went to get mine in France since they are not sold in Belgium (yet)


----------



## UZ7




----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What rom is that? I haven't seen the battery icon like that since the gingerbread or honeycomb roms lol. I miss it.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> What rom is that? I haven't seen the battery icon like that since the gingerbread or honeycomb roms lol. I miss it.


I'm on CM9 right now using Cobalt theme.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.dustinb.theme.cobalt&hl=en









comes in other colors as well


----------



## Evilsplashy

Sweet. Just installed it for CM10 on my Nexus. It's a bit laggy, but might be because it's the latest CM10. Seems like this theme is strictly for CM9.

Edit: Just crashed my SystemUI lol.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Sweet. Just installed it for CM10 on my Nexus. It's a bit laggy, but might be because it's the latest CM10. Seems like this theme is strictly for CM9.
> Edit: Just crashed my SystemUI lol.


I'm using Apex launcher as well so not sure if that'll help, I've also tried it on CM10/AOKP JB 4.1.1 and it worked fine so it may be launcher compatibilities.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Old build.


----------



## fritx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Shishir. It's in my post. I haven't been running that for a while though. I'm running AOKP now.


Ok thanks


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> I'm using Apex launcher as well so not sure if that'll help, I've also tried it on CM10/AOKP JB 4.1.1 and it worked fine so it may be launcher compatibilities.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old build.


Yeah I'm using Nova. I just rebooted my phone and now it's fine..lol


----------



## h2on0

AOKP with emerald elegance theme









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simca

Excellent, Nathris. This is how you use that college education to rob the poor.

I mean, make an honest living.










took a few more screenshots.


----------



## superhead91

GSG2 on AOKP JB Build


----------



## xBlitzerx

Still my SGS2 LTE on Rogers. ICS 4.0.4.


----------



## Tman5293

Anyone feeling blue?


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> What rom is that? I haven't seen the battery icon like that since the gingerbread or honeycomb roms lol. I miss it.


AOKP also has the circular battery
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Excellent, Nathris. This is how you use that college education to rob the poor.
> I mean, make an honest living.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took a few more screenshots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What icon pack is that?


----------



## angel88888




----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What icon pack is that?


Android Leather Icons by Tehkseven.


----------



## Kahbrohn

This is the KahDroid phone home screen.

Motorola Atrix 4G
Unlocked & rooted
Custom ROM (MROM - it's on XDA)
Faux123 1.0 CM7 kernel - looking to upgrade (hence, OC) to the 1.3 Ghz kernel
Wallpaper: Velocity (got it off atrix.com site if I am not mistaken)
Minimalist Text



I like it dark and simple.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is mine.


----------



## Miki

Galaxy S II (I777)
Android Version: 4.0.4 (ICS)
Firmware: cMIUI 2.8.10
Kernel: 3.0.37 FLUXI-XX

I actually tried Jelly Bean version of MIUI, but seemed buggy to me.Ffor now I'm sticking with ICS.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> <snip image>
> Galaxy S II (I777)
> Android Version: 4.0.4 (ICS)
> Firmware: cMIUI 2.8.10
> Kernel: 3.0.37 FLUXI-XX
> I actually tried Jelly Bean version of MIUI, but seemed buggy to me.Ffor now I'm sticking with ICS.


What status bar is that?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Galaxy S II (I777)
> 
> Android Version: 4.0.4 (ICS)
> 
> Firmware: cMIUI 2.8.10
> 
> Kernel: 3.0.37 FLUXI-XX
> 
> I actually tried Jelly Bean version of MIUI, but seemed buggy to me.Ffor now I'm sticking with ICS.
> 
> 
> 
> What status bar is that?
Click to expand...

The MIUI status bar with Ripped Flags theme. IF YOU WERE A MIKI FAN YOU WOULD KNOW THAT.

Time to jump ship Miki. Go to Jelly Bean, Paranoid Android + Nova Launcher.


----------



## Miki

@TFL: It's from an MIUI theme, Sauve HD. Do a Google search and you'll find an in depth thread on it at XDA.

@ Simca: I know, I know. I need to experience Jellybean as intended.

Maybe tomorrow I'll back up and switch roms.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankth3frizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Anyone feeling blue?


homescreen clock and weather widget?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankth3frizz*
> 
> homescreen clock and weather widget?


Clock: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=bob.clock&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDNd

Weather widget is Beautiful Widgets 4x1 weather with the LightWorksBlue skin: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.levelup.beautifulwidgets&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5sZXZlbHVwLmJlYXV0aWZ1bHdpZGdldHMiXQ..


----------



## Evilsplashy

Just installed AOKP JellyBean for my Galaxy Nexus. It's great and all, but there's this annoying blue bar at the bottom, by the navigation control. It's always at 75% like that too. Never a full blue bar. It's not the page locator thing. Just there 24/7. Even when in lock. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## Simca

Battery indicator?


----------



## Miki

That is one sweet looking shot, Evilsplashy.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> That is one sweet looking shot, Evilsplashy.


Minimalists


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Battery indicator?


Pretty sure it's this. You should be able to turn it off in ROM control


----------



## Evilsplashy

It is the battery indicator. Its not checked in the settings though. When I check it, its still there. Tried restarting, nothing. I'm gonna reflash and see if that does anything


----------



## bukhum

Quote:


> It is the battery indicator. Its not checked in the settings though. When I check it, its still there. Tried restarting, nothing. I'm gonna reflash and see if that does anything


I don't think that would be necessary, download root uninstaller from the play store and uninstall the battery bar with that (assuming that it's stand alone program). Reflash seems like overkill to me haha.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bukhum*
> 
> I don't think that would be necessary, download root uninstaller from the play store and uninstall the battery bar with that (assuming that it's stand alone program). Reflash seems like overkill to me haha.


Well I just flashed it so it's ok.


----------



## bukhum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bukhum*
> 
> I don't think that would be necessary, download root uninstaller from the play store and uninstall the battery bar with that (assuming that it's stand alone program). Reflash seems like overkill to me haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I just flashed it so it's ok.
Click to expand...

Haha nice, I'm glad you figured it out

Here's my home screen, currently running paranoid android build 12.










Sent from my G2X


----------



## Evilsplashy

Icon pack?


----------



## bukhum

iDroid icons for android

http://iirojappinen.deviantart.com/art/iDroid-icons-for-Android-146955378


----------



## XtachiX

Galaxy S2 G-variant
rooted official ROM and restored official kernel for best stability
Apex launcher O.O so good


----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DF is BUSY

*3x home screens; left to right.*


----------



## TA4K

My Galaxy Y with stock ROM, (custom ROM made my accelerometer drunk and I had to return it for replacement), ADW Launcher, Minimalist theme with OCN background. Fun fact, those CPU's are 1366. Almost like an OCN binning process.


----------



## KamuiRSX

From my Epic 4G Touch Galaxy S II (longest phone name ever). I also have a screen with my Google Voice widget on there but I didn't feel like blurring that out.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*
> 
> From my Epic 4G Touch Galaxy S II (longest phone name ever). I also have a screen with my Google Voice widget on there but I didn't feel like blurring that out.


I see your EPIC 4G Touch Gallaxy S2 and raise you Galaxy S2 I727 Skyrocket 4GLTE.

Running cm-10-20121012-NIGHTLY


----------



## Miki

^ LOL I think you guys are tied in the longest name.


----------



## wierdo124

I dunno, Verizon Droid Incredible 4G LTE by HTC gives them a run for their money...


----------



## willywill

Stock Galaxy s3 with honeycomb wallpaper, very simple


----------



## SMK

Samsung Galaxy S II i777 running Task's 10/10 AOKP Jellybean










Can you tell that I like the JB blue color?


----------



## Ellis

It's like looking at a black and white image, except that it's blue and blue instead.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SMK*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S II i777 running Task's 10/10 AOKP Jellybean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell that I like the JB blue color?


I prefer the dark blue in the holo-series http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1864549.


----------



## xTristinx

CM10 on Galaxy S3 international


----------



## deathdealerxx

Atrix 4g


----------



## TA4K

All of our phones down here in NZ are completely unlocked. It's awesome. You could buy just the phone from one carrier and then use it on their biggest competitor and it would work great.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Anyone using MIUI Jelly Bean that can provide pictures? I'm thinking of trying it out, but I'm not sure if I like it yet..


----------



## Simca

Don't go MIUI, coming from someone that was in love with it before.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Anyone using MIUI Jelly Bean that can provide pictures? I'm thinking of trying it out, but I'm not sure if I like it yet..


Keep in mind it's incredibly themable so the look you get when you first install the rom could be completely different after a few hours of tweaking(if you want to find skins go to XDA, they have tons). Here are two I have used, can't really be bothered to upload my current one since it definitely isn't my best











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Don't go MIUI, coming from someone that was in love with it before.


I'm curious as to why you'd say this? I have been using MIUI since GB hit and I've had no reason to be turned off... having the ability to backup between each upgrade without an external application is a lifesaver, not to mention all the other little things... and theming. I can't go back to normal AOSP roms now, I've tried a few times and I've just flashed MIUI back on within a few hours.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TA4K*
> 
> All of our phones down here in NZ are completely unlocked. It's awesome. You could buy just the phone from one carrier and then use it on their biggest competitor and it would work great.


Same here in Belgium, the major downside is that smartphones are horribly expensive. An iPhone 4S with 64GB of storage will set you back well north of €800 for instance.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Keep in mind it's incredibly themable so the look you get when you first install the rom could be completely different after a few hours of tweaking(if you want to find skins go to XDA, they have tons). Here are two I have used, can't really be bothered to upload my current one since it definitely isn't my best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to why you'd say this? I have been using MIUI since GB hit and I've had no reason to be turned off... having the ability to backup between each upgrade without an external application is a lifesaver, not to mention all the other little things... and theming. I can't go back to normal AOSP roms now, I've tried a few times and I've just flashed MIUI back on within a few hours.


Wow! That second picture looks fantastic!


----------



## Simca

Themes are broken on MIUI JB and ICS as well ftmp. It was flawless on GB, but those days are gone. It's a bit buggy as well, but not as bad as many claim it to be, but I got a little tired of things force closing because they hadn't put out a stable release in a long time. Updating MIUI also isn't as fast as it used to be..at least for my device.

I realized that everything I loved about MIUI could pretty much be done on another rom and perhaps better. Also with the release of Jelly Bean the settings menu looks fantastic whereas that was a huge draw for MIUI because menu settings were very poor before and MIUI made it look like a very well put together rom.

I'm very pleased with Paranoid Android and Nova Launcher over MIUI.

I've also pulled some fellow MIUI users to the darkside with me.









That and Paranoid Android has tons of themes as well from CM10 that change menu colors, icon colors (in the top area) and the notifications pull down.


----------



## Evilsplashy

Yeah I just installed it on my GNEX and it's buggy as hell..Immediately switched back to my old rom.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Themes are broken on MIUI JB and ICS as well ftmp. It was flawless on GB, but those days are gone. It's a bit buggy as well, but not as bad as many claim it to be, but I got a little tired of things force closing because they hadn't put out a stable release in a long time. Updating MIUI also isn't as fast as it used to be..at least for my device.
> I realized that everything I loved about MIUI could pretty much be done on another rom and perhaps better. Also with the release of Jelly Bean the settings menu looks fantastic whereas that was a huge draw for MIUI because menu settings were very poor before and MIUI made it look like a very well put together rom.
> I'm very pleased with Paranoid Android and Nova Launcher over MIUI.
> I've also pulled some fellow MIUI users to the darkside with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and Paranoid Android has tons of themes as well from CM10 that change menu colors, icon colors (in the top area) and the notifications pull down.


ok... I can agree with the themes being a little broken, even if I've noticed it with only one theme... everything else I've used is fine, which probably means the theme dev screwed something up. As for force closing, as I said below, depends how good the dev is for your particular port, I've had absolutely no issues on both my HTC desire and GS3(although the former runs ICS/JB a little slow... but that is understandable). Good luck pulling me over, I've already tried that combination anyways









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Yeah I just installed it on my GNEX and it's buggy as hell..Immediately switched back to my old rom.


Like all other roms it depends on the developers, I've had no issues with the MIUI port I use...


----------



## KamuiRSX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Same here in Belgium, the major downside is that smartphones are horribly expensive. An iPhone 4S with 64GB of storage will set you back well north of €800 for instance.


Ours are a little better price wise but in the end, it's actually cheaper to buy the phone up front because we get raped in contract fees. It's almost $90 a month before any discounts you may receive for most US carriers now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Themes are broken on MIUI JB and ICS as well ftmp. It was flawless on GB, but those days are gone. It's a bit buggy as well, but not as bad as many claim it to be, but I got a little tired of things force closing because they hadn't put out a stable release in a long time. Updating MIUI also isn't as fast as it used to be..at least for my device.
> I realized that everything I loved about MIUI could pretty much be done on another rom and perhaps better. Also with the release of Jelly Bean the settings menu looks fantastic whereas that was a huge draw for MIUI because menu settings were very poor before and MIUI made it look like a very well put together rom.
> I'm very pleased with Paranoid Android and Nova Launcher over MIUI.
> I've also pulled some fellow MIUI users to the darkside with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and Paranoid Android has tons of themes as well from CM10 that change menu colors, icon colors (in the top area) and the notifications pull down.


I have Paranoid Android 2.16 installed on my Sprint Epic 4G Touch Galaxy S II and it's fantastic except for the battery issues. Apparently when you first install any JB rom, it can't really tell how much batter you have. So this morning I had 10% then 15% then 2% and it just stayed on 4% battery remaining until it died 3-4 hours later. So once you completely drain your battery a couple of times, it will be able to accurately tell you how much batter you have. Just remember to turn 4G off because apparently it's on by default and I don't have 4G in my area and was wondering why my battery was dropping from 100% to 50% in 3 hours.


----------



## snelan

One X - I are not longest name









Pretty much stock CM10.


----------



## UZ7

CM10 nightly 101412 w/ cobalt gunmetal

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scrappy




----------



## Demented




----------



## adizz

MIUI JB


----------



## Junkboy

Such clutter in some of those









She can't remember the time I bet.


----------



## svtfmook




----------



## trojan92

Xperia T - Stock


----------



## Miki

*Guys: Do not post links to websites requiring members to sign up to something in order to view your screen shot. If that's a problem, don't bother posting as I will remove it. Thanks.*


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> Xperia T - Stock


Can you get that clock somewhere or is it an xperia thing?

Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Can you get that clock somewhere or is it an xperia thing?
> Sent from my AT300 using Tapatalk 2


minimalistic text widget, in the market
or you can do it with UCCW, also in the market


----------



## Miki

Galaxy S II i777
ROM: AOKP Jellybean 4.1.2
Kernel: Siyah (Latest build)
Launcher: Nova Prime
Icons: Glasklart

edit: Changed clock colour


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Themes are broken on MIUI JB and ICS as well ftmp. It was flawless on GB, but those days are gone. It's a bit buggy as well, but not as bad as many claim it to be, but I got a little tired of things force closing because they hadn't put out a stable release in a long time. Updating MIUI also isn't as fast as it used to be..at least for my device.
> I realized that everything I loved about MIUI could pretty much be done on another rom and perhaps better. Also with the release of Jelly Bean the settings menu looks fantastic whereas that was a huge draw for MIUI because menu settings were very poor before and MIUI made it look like a very well put together rom.
> I'm very pleased with Paranoid Android and Nova Launcher over MIUI.
> I've also pulled some fellow MIUI users to the darkside with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and Paranoid Android has tons of themes as well from CM10 that change menu colors, icon colors (in the top area) and the notifications pull down.
> 
> 
> 
> ok... I can agree with the themes being a little broken, even if I've noticed it with only one theme... everything else I've used is fine, which probably means the theme dev screwed something up. As for force closing, as I said below, depends how good the dev is for your particular port, I've had absolutely no issues on both my HTC desire and GS3(although the former runs ICS/JB a little slow... but that is understandable). Good luck pulling me over, I've already tried that combination anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Evilsplashy*
> 
> Yeah I just installed it on my GNEX and it's buggy as hell..Immediately switched back to my old rom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like all other roms it depends on the developers, I've had no issues with the MIUI port I use...
Click to expand...

Well, it's a good thing I'm not trying to pull you over. That said, themes on any phone AFAIK don't work the way they did. Before they used to skin every aspect of the phone. Now you pretty much get your icons skinned. It used to skin your menus, lock screen, status bar, notifications menu and everything else. It was fantastic. Now you get icons only for the most part. Maybe notifications if you're lucky. Status bar never skinned. Lockscreen almost never skinned. Menus always never skinned.

If it works properly on your phone, show us all of the above areas skinned.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KamuiRSX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Same here in Belgium, the major downside is that smartphones are horribly expensive. An iPhone 4S with 64GB of storage will set you back well north of €800 for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> Ours are a little better price wise but in the end, it's actually cheaper to buy the phone up front because we get raped in contract fees. It's almost $90 a month before any discounts you may receive for most US carriers now.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Themes are broken on MIUI JB and ICS as well ftmp. It was flawless on GB, but those days are gone. It's a bit buggy as well, but not as bad as many claim it to be, but I got a little tired of things force closing because they hadn't put out a stable release in a long time. Updating MIUI also isn't as fast as it used to be..at least for my device.
> I realized that everything I loved about MIUI could pretty much be done on another rom and perhaps better. Also with the release of Jelly Bean the settings menu looks fantastic whereas that was a huge draw for MIUI because menu settings were very poor before and MIUI made it look like a very well put together rom.
> I'm very pleased with Paranoid Android and Nova Launcher over MIUI.
> I've also pulled some fellow MIUI users to the darkside with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and Paranoid Android has tons of themes as well from CM10 that change menu colors, icon colors (in the top area) and the notifications pull down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Paranoid Android 2.16 installed on my Sprint Epic 4G Touch Galaxy S II and it's fantastic except for the battery issues. Apparently when you first install any JB rom, it can't really tell how much batter you have. So this morning I had 10% then 15% then 2% and it just stayed on 4% battery remaining until it died 3-4 hours later. So once you completely drain your battery a couple of times, it will be able to accurately tell you how much batter you have. Just remember to turn 4G off because apparently it's on by default and I don't have 4G in my area and was wondering why my battery was dropping from 100% to 50% in 3 hours.
Click to expand...

I know all roms have issues with lasting battery life, but never had battery life go up. I usually have battery at 100% when I install a new rom.

_Also Miki_, why not use a white clock to match the rest of the "glass" icons. Did it not work well with the background?


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, it's a good thing I'm not trying to pull you over. That said, themes on any phone AFAIK don't work the way they did. Before they used to skin every aspect of the phone. Now you pretty much get your icons skinned. It used to skin your menus, lock screen, status bar, notifications menu and everything else. It was fantastic. Now you get icons only for the most part. Maybe notifications if you're lucky. Status bar never skinned. Lockscreen almost never skinned. Menus always never skinned.
> If it works properly on your phone, show us all of the above areas skinned.


I assure everything gets skinned properly because I use a combination of various skins to make one super skin... I can provide proof at a later date(I just got back from watching a game of rugby and I start work in 7 hours) if you think I'm a liar


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, it's a good thing I'm not trying to pull you over. That said, themes on any phone AFAIK don't work the way they did. Before they used to skin every aspect of the phone. Now you pretty much get your icons skinned. It used to skin your menus, lock screen, status bar, notifications menu and everything else. It was fantastic. Now you get icons only for the most part. Maybe notifications if you're lucky. Status bar never skinned. Lockscreen almost never skinned. Menus always never skinned.
> If it works properly on your phone, show us all of the above areas skinned.
> 
> 
> 
> I assure everything gets skinned properly because I use a combination of various skins to make one super skin... I can provide proof at a later date(I just got back from watching a game of rugby and I start work in 7 hours) if you think I'm a liar
Click to expand...

I think all of your "kind" are liars.









I just wanna' see your Frankenstein of a skinning.


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> _Also Miki_, why not use a white clock to match the rest of the "glass" icons. Did it not work well with the background?


I thought the black gave a nice contrast... but I kind of like the white clock better so I changed the screen shot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, it's a good thing I'm not trying to pull you over. That said, themes on any phone AFAIK don't work the way they did. Before they used to skin every aspect of the phone. Now you pretty much get your icons skinned. It used to skin your menus, lock screen, status bar, notifications menu and everything else. It was fantastic. Now you get icons only for the most part. Maybe notifications if you're lucky. Status bar never skinned. Lockscreen almost never skinned. Menus always never skinned.
> If it works properly on your phone, show us all of the above areas skinned.
> 
> 
> 
> I assure everything gets skinned properly because I use a combination of various skins to make one super skin... I can provide proof at a later date(I just got back from watching a game of rugby and I start work in 7 hours) if you think I'm a liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think all of your "kind" are liars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna' see your Frankenstein of a skinning.
Click to expand...

Actually Simca there are "complete" themes now. The problem is that there's very few.

Even the ones that aren't complete generally skin the lock screen, some menu elements, maybe even the text messaging bubble colours.

It definitely is nothing like it was before.


----------



## Ellis

I don't think I've posted a shot in a while - can't remember if I posted one since switching permanently to Jelly Bean.










HTC Sensation
Unofficial AOKP Jelly Bean


----------



## wierdo124

d2vzw on AOKP build 5 JB, Nova launcher.


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> 
> d2vzw on AOKP build 5 JB, Nova launcher.


Do you have a link to that wallpaper?


----------



## wierdo124

It's baked into JB.


----------



## Xyro TR1

Agony. Everything is so huge and TouchWiz-y.










They need to actually start developing for the GS Relay already. :v


----------



## Malcolm

Installed SmoothROM 4.1.2 today, highly recommend it.


----------



## Buzzin92




----------



## GAMERIG

<~~ GOT GNII..


----------



## Malcolm

What app is that? ^


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> What app is that? ^


Looks like S-notes (aka Samsung's own notes app)


----------



## GAMERIG

@Malcolm -
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Looks like S-notes (aka Samsung's own notes app)


this, correctly!!!!


----------



## wierdo124

want a note 2.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> @Malcolm -
> this, correctly!!!!


Neat, do want. You should see if there's an .apk for it in your system files and Mediafire it for yours truly


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Neat, do want. You should see if there's an .apk for it in your system files and Mediafire it for yours truly


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765647


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1765647


Didn't work









"App not installed."


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "App not installed."


What phone do you have?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "App not installed."


Doesn't work on my One X either, likely protections put in place by Samsung


----------



## Georgevonfrank

Reading through the thread it requires TouchWiz.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Neat, do want. You should see if there's an .apk for it in your system files and Mediafire it for yours truly


Dude, I never have any experience to take 'APK' files out of my any android device before. but I will try. and let you know soon. smile
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Didn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "App not installed."
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Doesn't work on my One X either, likely protections put in place by Samsung
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Really, I think it is actual DRM APK. but i could be wrong.









Anyway Few weeks ago I saw ' SNOTE runnning S3 on "YouTube" as actually work.. So wired...


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Here is my home screen; not really anything else to see on my phone, I'm working on customizing the rest.










HTC EVO V
MidnightROM 1.3.5 (ICS)
Apex Launcher
BobClockD3
Minimalistic Text


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgevonfrank*
> 
> What phone do you have?


Tried on my Nexus i9250 and Nexus 7, but yeah I concur with WC_EEND, does require TouchWiz. Oh well


----------



## Miki

Galaxy S II SGH-I777

AOKP Jellybean :3
Siyah (latest)
Nova Prime
Suave HD icons
Lucid System Theme


----------



## Jtvd78

Galaxy Nexus Verizon

Going for the simplistic, all black look. ROM is all black themed, with all inverted gapps, and black themed regular apps.
Running Eclipse JB, with franco kernel.
Nova Launcer Prime.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: img


I must know what weather widget that is.


----------



## MRHANDS

Verizon S3
Just put ParanoidAndroid on it. Loving it so far


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jtvd78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


Did that battery meter come with the ROM? I really like it.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must know what weather widget that is.
Click to expand...

I second that.


----------



## GAMERIG

Malcolm X, Unfortunately PC can't recognized my NOTE II while plugged, due sayings " can't find a MTD driver " for NOTE II. but I am still figure it out...


----------



## MRHANDS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Malcolm X, Unfortunately PC can't recognized my NOTE II while plugged, due sayings " can't find a MTD driver " for NOTE II. but I am still figure it out...


Have you installed Samsung Kies? That typically installs drivers for Samsung devices. It did for my S3 and Tab Plus


----------



## Jtvd78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Did that battery meter come with the ROM? I really like it.


Its pretty much standard on every ROM I've downloaded so far for my GNex
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28660-mod-412-jelly-bean-circle-battery-mod/


----------



## superhead91




----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*


Dude, looking so sweet!


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


Lookin really good. Love those icons







What ROM?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Dude, looking so sweet!


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Lookin really good. Love those icons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ROM?


Thanks! AOKP JB


----------



## levontraut

has anyone seen the last episode of arrow (3)?? ytou know the alarm he has as the count down timmer!! i am wanting one like that as a widget for my phone as it looks supper cool. anyone know where or what it is called please?? i think it is an iphone one but if it is one of them it will be coppied from the android market so there has to be one. (apple is nto orriginal , they copy EVERYONE and call it theres) - true fact


----------



## Custard

HTC Sensation running AOKP JB 4.1.2.
Screen density is set to 160.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custard*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Sensation running AOKP JB 4.1.2.
> Screen density is set to 160.


I don't get how people can like this. Maybe a slight tweak in density but I tried this just now and it's mad - the text is too small to read easily holding your phone at a comfortable distance, the buttons are all tiny, you get little graphical glitches everywhere. I just don't get what it adds to your experience using the phone, I can only find negative things about it.


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> I don't get how people can like this. Maybe a slight tweak in density but I tried this just now and it's mad - the text is too small to read easily holding your phone at a comfortable distance, the buttons are all tiny, you get little graphical glitches everywhere. I just don't get what it adds to your experience using the phone, I can only find negative things about it.


I don't get any graphical glitches as 160 is a pretty standard density, but I do agree that it's too small. I've just been having issues with app store compatibility on this rom with my preferred density (180 or 200) so 160 will do for now. Still prefer it over fat ol' 240.

Anyway, it's a 4.3" phone, and I have good sight due to being young, so it's not a big deal.

Here's how my old ICS rom (Virtuous Inquisition) looked with the density set to 200:


----------



## Bonkers

Nexus 7 running Paranoid Android 2.5 w/ Franco Kernel (Amazing Battery life)


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Nexus 7 running Paranoid Android 2.5 w/ Franco Kernel (Amazing Battery life)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very, very pure and sexy!


----------



## axipher

*Galaxy S II X* - 4.0.3 Stock


----------



## jjsoviet

It's time to reveal my new layout.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## killerhz

Still un-rooted and stock but love my phone...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## svtfmook




----------



## GAMERIG

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krz94

my current setup:


----------



## Buzzin92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> my current setup:


What's the ROM/theme/settings you're using? That's the style I like but couldn't find anything.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buzzin92*
> 
> What's the ROM/theme/settings you're using? That's the style I like but couldn't find anything.


it's aokp for the galaxy s2 skyrocket found on xda. pm me if you want a link

the icons it's a custom pack from deviantart and i'm using nova launcher(default for this rom) to change them


----------



## Tohdman

Nothing to see here









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custard*
> 
> I don't get any graphical glitches as 160 is a pretty standard density, but I do agree that it's too small. I've just been having issues with app store compatibility on this rom with my preferred density (180 or 200) so 160 will do for now. Still prefer it over fat ol' 240.
> Anyway, it's a 4.3" phone, and I have good sight due to being young, so it's not a big deal.
> Here's how my old ICS rom (Virtuous Inquisition) looked with the density set to 200:


Sorry for the late reply.

I should have added that I was also trying it out using AOKP for my Sensation. I don't have good eyesight (_despite_ being young), but I do when I'm wearing my glasses, which I was









200 looks like a much better value, though.


----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


you have a neat wallpaper in background! send me one, please..


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> CM10 nightly 101412 w/ cobalt gunmetal
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Another sword art online lover! I applaud you good sir.
Anyway here's mine.
Phone is a Galaxy S2 on T-Mobile (UK), Android 4.0.1.


----------



## svtfmook

slightly different


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> slightly different
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


Very snazzy. I like


----------



## ElementR




----------



## svtfmook

for tomorrow


----------



## CL3P20

Just settled on a ROM finally... I like this Galaxy S Blaze *now*..









GO Launcher + PA settings = golden unicorn















**JB4.2 camera release works well on this ROM. Still a few quirks here and there.. but more stable for me than CM10nightly. "Home" screen density = 200, but run 160-180 for most apps with PA app settings.


----------



## xion

Nothing fancy, I love the clean look of it, all I need is my time, date, and temp outside which is at the top, and battery at the top. Also games are on the right side, apps I use frequently on the left side. I switch backgrounds all the time, all are live wallpapers with not a lot of action to keep the battery from draining too much.

Love my Gnex, also have this battery http://www.amazon.com/QCell-Verizon-Samsung-Extended-Compatible/dp/B00746TQVM The best 30$ you will ever spend.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I need is my time, date, and temp outside which is at the top


Lookin really good. How do you get that temp at the top? That's awesome.


----------



## B-rock

Clearly I like plain


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Lookin really good. How do you get that temp at the top? That's awesome.


Temp is from weather bug, which is the outside temp of my area I'm in. And the 91% is my battery app which is Battery Info.


----------



## BiscuitHead

Sweet. Thanks


----------



## Scrappy




----------



## jktmas

^^^ baws


----------



## Winrahr

Here's my international GS3.
Ditched minimalism for a more practical setup.


----------



## svtfmook




----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> my current setup:


. Where are can I get that wallpaper?


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> . Where are can I get that wallpaper?


http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1959163


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1959163


Thats the first place I tried. Thanks. +

From that screenshot thought it was Keira Knightly


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*


This is "simplistic" that I actually like.


----------



## Tman5293

Trying out the new Chameleon Launcher on my Transformer Prime:


----------



## superhead91

GSG2 running AOKP with launcherwp8


----------



## Miki

That looks pretty cool ^


----------



## superhead91

I like it pretty well so far. I like the look of WP8, but the functionality of android


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GSG2 running AOKP with launcherwp8


I like the concept, but it's a bit lacking in functionality compared to Launcher7

edit: and it has notification tray ads, which means insta-delete for me


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GSG2 running AOKP with launcherwp8
> 
> 
> 
> I like the concept, but it's a bit lacking in functionality compared to Launcher7
> 
> edit: and it has notification tray ads, which means insta-delete for me
Click to expand...

Yeah it's still a little beta-ish, but it's not too bad. I haven't noticed any ads. Did you download the apk from his xda thread?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah it's still a little beta-ish, but it's not too bad. I haven't noticed any ads. Did you download the apk from his xda thread?


Nope, I got it from the play store and assumed that was the one. Daft error by me


----------



## kga92

Got the nexus yesterday and I think my one x is not gonna see much use anymore, except for tethering. We'll see how long the stock rom stays... 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah it's still a little beta-ish, but it's not too bad. I haven't noticed any ads. Did you download the apk from his xda thread?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I got it from the play store and assumed that was the one. Daft error by me
Click to expand...

Lol. Yeah the one from xda doesn't have any ads that I'm aware of.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the nexus yesterday and I think my one x is not gonna see much use anymore, except for tethering. We'll see how long the stock rom stays...
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


One X and Nexus 7 owner as well, I have to say, for gaming you really are right on the money. For everything else, I still use my One X though (also don't feel like taking my Nexus with me each time as it doens't fit in my pockets. It's still great to play games on whyle on the train though.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> One X and Nexus 7 owner as well, I have to say, for gaming you really are right on the money. For everything else, I still use my One X though (also don't feel like taking my Nexus with me each time as it doens't fit in my pockets. It's still great to play games on whyle on the train though.


I'm sure i'll actively be using the oneX still, ofc I am leaving the one X in the corner now when I just got the nexus.








Good thing is I can now keep my one X on a stable older rom while still getting to play with the new roms that you get easily for an official google product.

As for gaming...I don't really game on mobile devices that much. (Tegra on both of my devices but the heaviest game they see is angry birds







) But I read, and that's what I got it for too, mainly.


----------



## jackeyjoe

My nexus 10, need to work on it a little theming wise(stock 4.2, burn the witch!)... that'll come after I root it and the developer support starts up a bit


----------



## Simca

Didn't realize the Nexus 10 came out yet.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Didn't realize the Nexus 10 came out yet.


I'd only got it yesterday, so they are still pretty new... most people wouldn't have had them before Monday, in fact I doubt many people have them in the US with all the stock shortages. Mine came from Hong Kong(thank god it wasn't from the US), only took four days to get here


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Nexus 4 (Roted)


----------



## nathris




----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*


THAT'S SO KYUTE.


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Nexus 4 (Roted)


Icon pack name please?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Icon pack name please?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.go.launcherex.theme.kxnt.glasklart&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5nby5sYXVuY2hlcmV4LnRoZW1lLmt4bnQuZ2xhc2tsYXJ0Il0.


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> you have a neat wallpaper in background! send me one, please..
Click to expand...











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ClickJacker

Sent from my SAMSUNG-iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spritanium




----------



## UZ7

Playing the n4 waiting game. LL2









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nilareon

Galaxy S2 Epic 4g Touch - Non Rooted


----------



## RussianHak

Wanted to show my Greatness currently.

HTC One S "S4" on AOKP ville Unofficial Rom. With stock kernel.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Dude, Many thanks.. you earning a REP + ...


----------



## adizz

Just google mega boss for details.

Sent from my Pantech Burst using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xDriftyy

Sent from my LG-E970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirus2012*
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy S2 Epic 4g Touch - Non Rooted


Bro, what clock do you use?


----------



## Simca

Beautiful widgets.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Alright, I really like the way your clock/weather looks, so I'll be trying to replicate it


----------



## reflex99

yea i'm pretty lame.

Motorola Razr XT912
Flick 4.8.0 (Android 4.0.4)
Apex Lawnchair


----------



## EpicPie

SGH-T989, CM10 Nightly.

Found the wallpaper on wallbase.cc

Sent from a candy bar.


----------



## svtfmook

my last few screens


----------



## BiscuitHead

Is that just a different launcher? That info/clock thing is awesome


----------



## svtfmook

i'm using nova launcher prime
the clock widget i made with uccw
icons are mint beta


----------



## BiscuitHead

Sweet. It all looks really good


----------



## von rottes




----------



## UZ7

Jus got my new phone









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HappycoreDJ




----------



## sWaY20

Note 2 just rooted










tappin from the note ll


----------



## cgg123321

Galaxy Note i717 With Paranoid Android - just got this monster of a phone 2 days ago


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Love that clock/weather widget. What is it?


----------



## _TRU_

Sent from my Tranquil ELiTE


----------



## cgg123321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HappycoreDJ*
> 
> Love that clock/weather widget. What is it?


Beautiful Widgets


----------



## Ferrari8608




----------



## hzac

Im new to android. Just got a galaxy note 2, I cant figure out how to change my home screen dock bar icons. It doesnt let me even if I old the apps like the rest of the screen. Any ideas? Also maybe some widgets fir a beginner like me? Im a simplistic style kinda guy so anything like that or just ones you find useful? Thanks


----------



## Ferrari8608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> Im new to android. Just got a galaxy note 2, I cant figure out how to change my home screen dock bar icons. It doesnt let me even if I old the apps like the rest of the screen. Any ideas? Also maybe some widgets fir a beginner like me? Im a simplistic style kinda guy so anything like that or just ones you find useful? Thanks


Install GO Launcher EX


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> Im new to android. Just got a galaxy note 2, I cant figure out how to change my home screen dock bar icons. It doesnt let me even if I old the apps like the rest of the screen. Any ideas? Also maybe some widgets fir a beginner like me? Im a simplistic style kinda guy so anything like that or just ones you find useful? Thanks


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adw.launcher

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anddoes.fancywidgets


----------



## hzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608*
> 
> Install GO Launcher EX


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adw.launcher
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anddoes.fancywidgets


Thanks guys ill check them out. Any more suggestions are welcome


----------



## JAM3S121

Using whatever launcher is stock with my Droid Razr M, think its called "motoblur." I like it but want new icons. Do I need a completely new launcher? Will I lose the slide to quick options? My phones launcher has all my settings to the farthest left screen and its really efficennt for turning wi fi on, turning data off, etc. I know you can download widgets for that, but they look ugly.


----------



## mvh11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.adw.launcher
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.anddoes.fancywidgets


Right now I would personally recommend Nova over ADW. They are both great launchers, but Nova is optimized for Android 4.0 and up, and since the Note 2 runs on 4.1(if I am not mistaken), it would be a much better choice.

Here is the Play Store Nova Launcher page:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher


----------



## wierdo124

Nova > ADW.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Nova > ADW.


Nova = Apex > ADW > Go Launcher.


----------



## Pings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> Nova = Apex > ADW > Go Launcher.


Nova > Apex. I have pro for both. I liked Nova at 1st, then I switched to Apex for sometime. Now I'm back on Nova. I have to say Nova is much better. More features and it's faster.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Using an unofficial version of CyanogenMod 10 on my HTC Evo Design 4G.


Spoiler: Old






I lied.


----------



## Ferrari8608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Right now I would personally recommend Nova over ADW. They are both great launchers, but Nova is optimized for Android 4.0 and up, and since the Note 2 runs on 4.1(if I am not mistaken), it would be a much better choice.


Since apparently GO isn't such a great launcher (much better than HTC Sense though), what would you guys recommend for my Merge? It's running a rooted Gingerbread on an 800 Mhz Snapdragon, 512 MB RAM.


----------



## xDriftyy

ADW.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Galaxy Note i717 With Paranoid Android - just got this monster of a phone 2 days ago


I guess we have the same taste


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Nova > ADW.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Nova > ADW.
> 
> 
> 
> Nova = Apex > ADW > Go Launcher.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> Nova = Apex > ADW > Go Launcher.
> 
> 
> 
> Nova > Apex. I have pro for both. I liked Nova at 1st, then I switched to Apex for sometime. Now I'm back on Nova. I have to say Nova is much better. More features and it's faster.
Click to expand...

Have any of you tried ADW since november? Both ADW and ADW EX received major updates recently. ADW went through an almost complete rewrite.


----------



## JAM3S121

I just tried using apex, it was laggy as heck. Motoblur was 100% smoother, can anyone comment on which launcher they believe offers the smoothest, snappiest reponse?

I don't plan to be doing any transitions etc, i just want to be able to change icons which requires a 3rd party launcher cause I'm not rooting my droid m.


----------



## Mr Bear

I used ADW on my G2 running CM7, along with circle launcher on the home screen. Had it until sometime last month. Have not used it on SGS3 or Note2. Currently using Nova on my Note2 runnig Jedi Master 6


----------



## Ali67219

Theres my homescreen, and yes an OCN background, I like it a lot.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> I just tried using apex, it was laggy as heck. Motoblur was 100% smoother, can anyone comment on which launcher they believe offers the smoothest, snappiest reponse?
> 
> I don't plan to be doing any transitions etc, i just want to be able to change icons which requires a 3rd party launcher cause I'm not rooting my droid m.


Nova launcher is the best launcher imo, I've used it since beta and never any problems. I'll never switch launchers. I've tried apex, it's aight, and used to use adw back in the day of the original evo.

tappin from the note ll


----------



## sWaY20

There's a new launcher out now called next launcher, out looks cool but it's 16$... so I'll pass.

tappin from the note ll


----------



## hzac

Ok so having used ADW for a while, im pretty sure i like touchwiz better haha. Adw doesnt seem as polished as touchwiz (stock) and its annoying me. The only think i want is to modify my dock bar which adw can do. Is there a way to edit the stock dock bar? Ive looked everywhere and tried everything.. *is it just me or have they disabled the ability to customize the bottom 5 items on the note 2 using touchwiz?*


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm trying to set up my nova launcher..why are why bottom buttind messed up? They are like cut in half. See pic.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mvh11*
> 
> Right now I would personally recommend Nova over ADW. They are both great launchers, but Nova is optimized for Android 4.0 and up, and since the Note 2 runs on 4.1(if I am not mistaken), it would be a much better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Since apparently GO isn't such a great launcher (much better than HTC Sense though), what would you guys recommend for my Merge? It's running a rooted Gingerbread on an 800 Mhz Snapdragon, 512 MB RAM.
Click to expand...

Sir....Sir...Waht r u sayin' ..Sir....
Sense 3 and even sense 4 has a pretty decent launcher.

And the only thing I personally would use in place of Rosie is ADW.

I became a fan of ADW back when I used CM6 is was functional easy to find themes for and overall just easy to use.








But I've not used it since......uh......When I had my Hero last year.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Sir....Sir...Waht r u sayin' ..Sir....
> Sense 3 and even sense 4 has a pretty decent launcher.


Very true, I'm running stock rooted on my One X and it's just as smooth as the other launchers. If I want to use something else for a while, I usually go with Launcher7 for the WP7-style look.


----------



## Ferrari8608

The stock Sense that comes with Gingerbread isn't as nice as GO Launcher. It lacks severely in customizability and doesn't run as smoothly at all.

+1 for the ADW recommendations. I installed it last night, and after digging up the setting to fix my wallpaper, I'm really liking ADW. It runs even smoother than GO and Sense. The only things I'm going to miss about GO are the scrollable dock and the ability to change your number of home screen pages. Those are awesome features, and if I can get them in ADW let me know. I don't want to pay for EX if it's lacking.

Sent from my HTC Merge


----------



## xDriftyy

If you're below 4.0, choose a launcher like ADW or Go Launcher. If you're on or above 4.0, choose something like Nova or Apex. Nova and Apex are based on 4.0 launcher and offer way better features in a cleaner package compared to ADW, which works with 2.1 and up IIRC.

I tried Nova but it would take too long to setup my homescreen again. Anyone know if I can use my Apex backup on Nova? I have pro for both if that makes a difference.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgg123321*
> 
> Beautiful Widgets


Awesome thanks! I was using HD Widgets but got BW.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608*
> 
> The stock Sense that comes with Gingerbread isn't as nice as GO Launcher. It lacks severely in customizability and doesn't run as smoothly at all.
> 
> +1 for the ADW recommendations. I installed it last night, and after digging up the setting to fix my wallpaper, I'm really liking ADW. It runs even smoother than GO and Sense. The only things I'm going to miss about GO are the scrollable dock and the ability to change your number of home screen pages. Those are awesome features, and if I can get them in ADW let me know. I don't want to pay for EX if it's lacking.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Merge


Home screen pages can be adjusted by long pressing a blank area on the home screen and hitting "arrange screens". You can add and subtract screens by hitting the + or x buttons.

The dock bar is scrollable if you have more than 5 items in it(5 is the default, but can be adjusted with the "dock size" option in the app dock settings menu).


----------



## Higgins

XenonHD RC3 JB 4.2 + undervolted LeanKernel
241 dpi
Minimal softkeys

Nothing fancy, but I haven't posted here in a while.


----------



## JAM3S121

Can anyone explain why sometimes maybe once every 20-30 times I go to my homescreen its showing up at motoblur instead of my nova launcher? Kinda annoying..I have nova set to my default launcher.


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*
> 
> Can anyone explain why sometimes maybe once every 20-30 times I go to my homescreen its showing up at motoblur instead of my nova launcher? Kinda annoying..I have nova set to my default launcher.


Check if nova has a "keep in memory" option. I think this used to happen to me with ADW when I was running stock and didn't have that option ticked.

Anyway, here's my homescreen.



Spoiler: _







Phone: Motorola Atrix 4G(MB860)
OS: Android 2.3.7/Cyanogenmod 7.2 based "Neutrino ROM v2.9"
Launcher: ADW EX v1.3.3.8
Weather widget: Beautiful Widgets weather 1*4 with flat black theme


----------



## hzac

Is there a site i can go to that can teach me about 'Roms' and how to do themes and icon packs etc and where to get them from? Im so lost as to where to start. I have a galaxy note 2


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> Is there a site i can go to that can teach me about 'Roms' and how to do themes and icon packs etc and where to get them from? Im so lost as to where to start. I have a galaxy note 2


XDA forums for your device
Don't expect a lot of help though. XDA seems to be a bunch of neckbeards who don't really want to help people. I'm sure there are exceptions though.


----------



## JAM3S121

I mighst just download a different launcher, no option for nova to keep in memory but sometimes going to my homescreen from an app opens motoblur launcher (stock) for a few seconds before it switchs after i go to a new page.

Can you change the color of the notifications and stuff in status bar, like signal strength, battery, etc without root?


----------



## hzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> XDA forums for your device
> Don't expect a lot of help though. XDA seems to be a bunch of neckbeards who don't really want to help people. I'm sure there are exceptions though.


Thanks ill head over there. Its not that im a derp with technology.. ive just been with an iphone for so long its taking time to adjust to it all.


----------



## evilminist

Heres mine:


----------



## svtfmook

just playing around this morning


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilminist*
> 
> Heres mine:


lookscreen looks pretty good!


----------



## cavallino

Nexus 10 the painting is the art academy app, I am an art history major.










Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Nova > ADW.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Nova > ADW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nova = Apex > ADW > Go Launcher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> Nova = Apex > ADW > Go Launcher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nova > Apex. I have pro for both. I liked Nova at 1st, then I switched to Apex for sometime. Now I'm back on Nova. I have to say Nova is much better. More features and it's faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any of you tried ADW since november? Both ADW and ADW EX received major updates recently. ADW went through an almost complete rewrite.
Click to expand...

But it maintains support for Froyo/GB, it physically cannot be as fast as Nova whilst keeping the old API compliance.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *qwertymac93*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Nova > ADW.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Nova > ADW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nova = Apex > ADW > Go Launcher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pings*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xDriftyy*
> 
> Nova = Apex > ADW > Go Launcher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nova > Apex. I have pro for both. I liked Nova at 1st, then I switched to Apex for sometime. Now I'm back on Nova. I have to say Nova is much better. More features and it's faster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have any of you tried ADW since november? Both ADW and ADW EX received major updates recently. ADW went through an almost complete rewrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it maintains support for Froyo/GB, it physically cannot be as fast as Nova whilst keeping the old API compliance.
Click to expand...

I thought we we're suggesting a Sence 1&2 home replacement on a device running 2.3 GB


----------



## Simca




----------



## hzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*


The n7 player is so strategically placed haha


----------



## maxslater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> The n7 player is so strategically placed haha


----------



## nathris




----------



## Simca

lmao, no really, there's nothing under the n7 player icon.


----------



## jktmas

Nova on ics, lg viper


----------



## hzac

After spending way too much time on this.. without even creating anything unique or special. Here is mine haha


----------



## crashdummy35

Favorite Live Wallpaper...


----------



## kga92

Installed paranoid android about a week ago, been working well for me.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _TRU_

GS III
clock is beautiful widget superclock 4x2. with the "robotoclock" clock theme & "real weather" weather theme
Jellybean bomb V11
Apex launcher w go launcher win 7 theme
the road runner on the bottom is a circle launcher widget


----------



## stumped

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennjersey83

Galaxy Nexus, MMuzzy 4.2.1 ROM, Beautiful Widgets, Simple Calendar widget scroll-able, Gtasks widget scroll-able, droidstats widget


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> Is there a site i can go to that can teach me about 'Roms' and how to do themes and icon packs etc and where to get them from? Im so lost as to where to start. I have a galaxy note 2


First Google search to see if your device needs to be unlocked before rooting, and watch a YouTube video on how to unlock. Then watch a video on how to root and flash. Then go to xda, find your device, and download an easy toolkit to unlock and root


----------



## ElementR




----------



## mumyoryu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> -snip-
> Installed paranoid android about a week ago, been working well for me.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Enjoying PA a lot as well, super smooth


----------



## hzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*


This is ultra badass. I need details please.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> This is ultra badass. I need details please.


Thanks!

Eclipse ROM

Wallpaper

Icons

Clock

Clock Skin


----------



## Marin

Nyuck nyuck nyuck.


----------



## Veosra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evilminist*
> 
> Heres mine:


Might I ask which ROM this is? Especially love the presentation on the lock screen.


----------



## ClickJacker

Updated mine a little.


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sasch

thanks for the many good ideas, obviously it looks bette on an hd screen but there you go!


----------



## G.E.Nauticus




----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G.E.Nauticus*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!


Those are pretty


----------



## von rottes

Need to make a custom one that Leta me use the full size clock widget.

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UZ7

Some minor tweaks









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Simca

Seems a bit redundant to have that clock and that background.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Seems a bit redundant to have that clock and that background.


Were you referring to me?

I just have always like the HTC clock widget with weather sound & animations.
Not so much there for the clock as it is the weather.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> my last few screens


mind sharing the skin for me? thats the type of look i want to go for but i have no idea how you made that with that app.


----------



## Cannon19932006




----------



## Custard

Galaxy Nexus running SlimBean 4.2.1.


----------



## lagittaja




----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!


----------



## krz94




----------



## Simca

Minor change, just the background. It's a live wallpaper and the blue streaks throughout the honey comb sometimes coming 3 across at a time.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Custard*
> 
> 
> Galaxy Nexus running SlimBean 4.2.1.


Can I get a link to that background


----------



## Custard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*
> 
> Can I get a link to that background


You most certainly can: http://i.imgur.com/t7Rl8.jpg

EDIT: Link the the authors page: http://digitalblasphemy.com/preview.shtml?i=latticework


----------



## nathris




----------



## darkstar585

Simple but affective on my note 10.1


----------



## ntherblast

What clock/weather widget is that?


----------



## adizz




----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*


that is so unique ... have never seen anything like it! very nice









It would be awesome if all people posting their awesome home/lock screens also included in description an official download link (if possible) and short information if it can be loaded on stock ROM or only after rooting and re-flashing to certain custom ROM.

I am running a stock T-Mobile ROM (4.1.1) on my Galaxy S3 and wondering what I can change without rooting the phone. This thread gives me some ideas


----------



## adizz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feniks*
> 
> that is so unique ... have never seen anything like it! very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be awesome if all people posting their awesome home/lock screens also included in description an official download link (if possible) and short information if it can be loaded on stock ROM or only after rooting and re-flashing to certain custom ROM.
> I am running a stock T-Mobile ROM (4.1.1) on my Galaxy S3 and wondering what I can change without rooting the phone. This thread gives me some ideas


Here's the guide to that theme.


----------



## feniks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> Here's the guide to that theme.


thanks!


----------



## Simca

Nice looking, too much work though, sacrifices a lot as well.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Minor change, just the background. It's a live wallpaper and the blue streaks throughout the honey comb sometimes coming 3 across at a time.


Seem to remember you having an HTC Sensation, what ROM is that?


----------



## lagittaja

New year countdown mode engaged










From my Galaxy Note


----------



## WC_EEND

is Netflix available in Finland?


----------



## cavallino




----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*


pro


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> pro


I thought about including my Tf101 and Skyrocket, but I don't really use them anymore, well I do use the skyrocket as an alarm clock. Figured I would keep it Nexus only.


----------



## Crim427

Playing UO on it:


More screens:


These are all on my Galaxy S Pro, but my Galaxy S3 is set up the same way. Just bigger


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> is Netflix available in Finland?


Yeah it has been, at least for a month or two now. But I do of course have HMA!









From my Galaxy Note


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


Nexus FTW


----------



## darkstar585

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*


A full house of nexuses! (I think that's the right plural







)

Its interesting to see the difference in colour representation across the nexus range. Which device do you prefer the colour on?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I thought about including my Tf101 and Skyrocket, but I don't really use them anymore, well I do use the skyrocket as an alarm clock. Figured I would keep it Nexus only.


Nexus only is better







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> A full house of nexuses! (I think that's the right plural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Its interesting to see the difference in colour representation across the nexus range. Which device do you prefer the colour on?


I don't think there's really an official plural, you could say Nexi if you wanted, I think that sounds cool


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Yeah it has been, at least for a month or two now. But I do of course have HMA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my Galaxy Note


Lucky you









Also, what is HMA?


----------



## jvjessen

My tablet home screen, been playing with making some live wallpapers (sorry about the blurry video)






Let me know if anyone is interested, then I'll post the apk or throw it in the market.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> A full house of nexuses! (I think that's the right plural
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Its interesting to see the difference in colour representation across the nexus range. Which device do you prefer the colour on?


I think it is mainly just the brightness adjustment. They are all on auto but they seem to have different interpretations.

I think the 10 is a bit better than then 7 which is a little too warm. The 4 is the worst it looks ok but when its warm its a bit yellowy. All of them are still very good.


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Lucky you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, what is HMA?


http://bit.ly/W982Bb
http://hidemyass.com/


----------



## CL3P20

update for me.. new AOKP 4.1.2 ROM with bullet kernel

GNII - carrier unlocked, root


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> http://bit.ly/W982Bb
> http://hidemyass.com/


First link is useless as googling it turned up nothing related to hidemyass


----------



## lagittaja




----------



## XT-107

xperia s running stock rooted ics


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> 
> xperia s running stock rooted ics


what icon are those?

tappin from a paranoid Note II


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is what I got:












Point being, google's results apparently differ from country to country.

edit: I am such a moron, it was the second hit and I blatantly looked over it for like 5 times


----------



## XT-107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XT-107*
> 
> 
> xperia s running stock rooted ics
> 
> 
> 
> what icon are those?
> 
> tappin from a paranoid Note II
Click to expand...

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.czarnomorski.theme.dcikonz


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Minor change, just the background. It's a live wallpaper and the blue streaks throughout the honey comb sometimes coming 3 across at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seem to remember you having an HTC Sensation, what ROM is that?
Click to expand...

PACMAN Rom by DragonKorr same one working on the previous Rom I had which I can't tell a difference from called Paranoid Android.

That with Nova Launcher Pro and an icon pack, Next Honeycomb Live Wallpaper, Beautiful Widgets and that's that.


----------



## CL3P20

PA builds have independent app DPI capabilities built in.. Otherwise aesthetically.. They are the same


----------



## von rottes

No real "change" other than the fact that I just spent like 45 minutes adding/deleting/replacing .png's & .XML's in the Drawables, Drawables-hdpi & Systemui to get the notification icons I wanted.
Still need to mess with the Upload/download they are a bit wonky.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> PACMAN Rom by DragonKorr same one working on the previous Rom I had which I can't tell a difference from called Paranoid Android.
> That with Nova Launcher Pro and an icon pack, Next Honeycomb Live Wallpaper, Beautiful Widgets and that's that.


Ah alright, thanks. I actually ended up going back to a Sense ROM (ARHD) mainly because the battery on AOSP kernels is pretty awful









Also, I'm starting to favour my phone just working than having the latest version of Android etc. though I would much prefer to be running Jelly Bean with no HTC stuff in sight


----------



## MPDpsycho




----------



## sterik01

tsf
91locker (by far the best lockscreen app.. and its free)

HTC Evo 3d
update


----------



## Churminess

Only one homescreen, two icons at the bottom are folders made with SiMifolder. Using Apex launcher for the gesture support, swipe up for the app menu, down for recent apps and an app I found over on XDA, LMT, for the pie menu when I swipe in from the side. Nexus 4 on rooted stock running Franco's kernel.



Satisfies the minimalist in me


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> Only one homescreen, two icons at the bottom are folders made with SiMifolder. Using Apex launcher for the gesture support, swipe up for the app menu, down for recent apps and an app I found over on XDA, LMT, for the pie menu when I swipe in from the side. Nexus 4 on rooted stock running Franco's kernel.
> 
> 
> 
> Satisfies the minimalist in me


Ohhh that side menu is identical to the side menu in the Sense browser.


----------



## lagittaja

Or the ICS Browser +


----------



## pennjersey83

can't decide if I want black wallpaper or not so I bounce back and forth


----------



## von rottes

Live wallpaper... had it since Froyo...never used as my wallpaper though.


----------



## ph10m

Note 2 with apex, zooper widget, glasklart theme and power toggles. Wallpaper by vladstudio.


----------



## Simca

That looks very cute, but I'm not too sure about that icon pack.


----------



## ph10m

I agree, I'm not entirely satisfied with it, but I felt I needed a transparent ish monotone icon pack to go with the rest of the theme. If you have any suggestions, please don't hesitate to mention any 

Edit: simple text came to mind, dunno if I'll be able to use the same font as the clock though.


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note 2 with apex, zooper widget, glasklart theme and power toggles. Wallpaper by vladstudio.


I like your icons an think you should keep them but if you want something else this would be good with your setup

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex.theme.circlewhite&hl=en

or this

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gau.go.launcherex.theme.mnml&feature=more_from_developer#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwMiwiY29tLmdhdS5nby5sYXVuY2hlcmV4LnRoZW1lLm1ubWwiXQ..

EDIT: The only icon on your home screen I don't like is the iTunes looking one...brings back bad memories lol


----------



## Scott1541

Pretty simple at the minute, I've only had the phone for 12 days. Maybe I'll customise it in the future


----------



## Xyro TR1




----------



## shahrukhraza

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Churminess*
> 
> Only one homescreen, two icons at the bottom are folders made with SiMifolder. Using Apex launcher for the gesture support, swipe up for the app menu, down for recent apps and an app I found over on XDA, LMT, for the pie menu when I swipe in from the side. Nexus 4 on rooted stock running Franco's kernel.
> *snip*
> Satisfies the minimalist in me


Where'd you get the wallpaper? Starting to remind me of Fez (can't wait until that game comes to PC).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> *snip*
> Note 2 with apex, zooper widget, glasklart theme and power toggles. Wallpaper by vladstudio.


Nice.


----------



## Churminess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> Where'd you get the wallpaper? Starting to remind me of Fez (can't wait until that game comes to PC).


It was Josh Topolsky from The Verge's wallpaper in some pictures in an article, someone posted the link in the comments. Can't remember the original source, but here's a link.


----------



## ph10m

Some changes to my previous setup. Replaced clock with "advanced clock widget pro" and using holo icons on dock. Changed system font to "walkway bold".


----------



## CL3P20

Update. Running nova launcher with DPI at 260 -SGH-T889


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> Some changes to my previous setup. Replaced clock with "advanced clock widget pro" and using holo icons on dock. Changed system font to "walkway bold".


Can still get better, but looks much better than before IMO.


----------



## reflex99

can't handle my swag


























Samsung Fascinate (Galaxy S 1)
Cyanogenmod 10.1


----------



## superhead91

AT&T SGS2 running AOKP


----------



## bobfig




----------



## nathris




----------



## Simca

Looks good, but you're not gonna' make me download that icon pack.


----------



## Miki

Been a while since I've posted one of these.



Galaxy S II i777
*ROM*: AOKP Jellybeam 4.1.2 (stock Kernel)
*Launcher*: Apex Launcher Pro
*Theme*: Lucid
*Icons*: Doesn't theme all icons so you may have to make your own for certain apps you uses via Photoshop
Widgets: mClock && Minimalistic text. (search via Play Store, the mClock theme can be found via DeviantArt)

I have to swype up for app drawer.

Any other questions, just ask. ^_^


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Been a while since I've posted one of these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy S II i777


Nice icons


----------



## wierdo124

Miki's icons are always so cool.

Still rocking the SII i see!


----------



## crashdummy35

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GeoWillWalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*


It's interesting to see all the different screen types and how they affect the colours









Also nice little family you got there
















Edit: Everybody has such awesome wallpapers and I'm stuck with Windows Phone 7


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeoWillWalls*
> 
> It's interesting to see all the different screen types and how they affect the colours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also nice little family you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Everybody has such awesome wallpapers and I'm stuck with Windows Phone 7


But I think he said they're on auto brightness, so it's not a like-for-like comparison in a way.

And that's what you get for buying a Windows Phone


----------



## GeoWillWalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ellis*
> 
> And that's what you get for buying a Windows Phone


I know it sucks







Oh well just 4 Months till my upgrade! Galaxy SIV here I come!


----------



## Miki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Been a while since I've posted one of these.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galaxy S II i777
> 
> 
> 
> Nice icons
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Miki's icons are always so cool.
> 
> Still rocking the SII i see!


Thanks to both of you, although I take no credit for the creativity of the artist who made them. Anyway, I added more info to my post in case you two were interested. I probably should have done so in the first place. X3

And yeah, I'm still sporting my trusty GSII. Truth is, I've been eligible for an upgrade about two months now. I keep waiting because, honestly, nothing really screams, "Must upgrade to this"...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Thanks to both of you, although I take no credit for the creativity of the artist who made them. Anyway, I added more info to my post in case you two were interested. I probably should have done so in the first place. X3
> 
> And yeah, I'm still sporting my trusty GSII. Truth is, I've been eligible for an upgrade about two months now. I keep waiting because, honestly, nothing really screams, "Must upgrade to this"...


Yeah, I always maintain that it's a lot more worthwhile to wait until you can jump two generations, e.g. SII to SIV. I'm hoping that the next Nexus phone is worthwhile for me to jump to.


----------



## wierdo124

I might upgrade to the Motorola X phone if it eventually materializes and is as awesome as it sounds.


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Thanks to both of you, although I take no credit for the creativity of the artist who made them. Anyway, I added more info to my post in case you two were interested. I probably should have done so in the first place. X3
> 
> And yeah, I'm still sporting my trusty GSII. Truth is, I've been eligible for an upgrade about two months now. I keep waiting because, honestly, nothing really screams, "Must upgrade to this"...


I am in the same boat and still rocking my Galaxy S II... This phone is still meeting my expectations almost 2 years later...
Live wallpaper looks a lot better while in motion.


----------



## WC_EEND

what wallpaper is that?


----------



## Chris13002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> what wallpaper is that?


Audio Glow Live Wallpaper
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cyphercove.audioglow&feature=nav_other#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDYsImNvbS5jeXBoZXJjb3ZlLmF1ZGlvZ2xvdyJd


----------



## Miki

Ooo I love that song. :3


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> Im new to android. Just got a galaxy note 2, I cant figure out how to change my home screen dock bar icons. It doesnt let me even if I old the apps like the rest of the screen. Any ideas? Also maybe some widgets fir a beginner like me? Im a simplistic style kinda guy so anything like that or just ones you find useful? Thanks


I assume you mean the icons where the app drawer icon sits? You should be able to long press the app icon and drag it out.


----------



## Simca

I see youre still rocking the sgs 2 lol. Im still on htc sensation which came out way before sgs 2

I lied it came out a few days before sensationlol


----------



## TwiggLe

I'm still sporting a Moto Droid X..
Going to upgrade this weekend or next.

I think i'm pretty set on the LG Spectrum2 unless someone can talk me out of it and into a similarly priced phone.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Audio Glow Live Wallpaper
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cyphercove.audioglow&feature=nav_other#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDYsImNvbS5jeXBoZXJjb3ZlLmF1ZGlvZ2xvdyJd


Thanks!


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> I'm still sporting a Moto Droid X..
> Going to upgrade this weekend or next.
> 
> I think i'm pretty set on the LG Spectrum2 unless someone can talk me out of it and into a similarly priced phone.


What in the world would compell you to get a Spectrum 2?

Droid-Life pretty much called it crap....
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/11/27/video-unboxing-and-hands-on-with-the-lg-spectrum-2/

On Verizon right now, HTC DNA is king, but expensive, and munches batteries. Galaxy S3 is still excellent. RAZR HD MAXX is boss of battery life. Note 2 is awesome if you like big screens.

If you're dead set on the $100 or under price range, RAZR M is your #1 choice. It's midrange but it's been pegged as one of the top android phones of the year regardless.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> What in the world would compell you to get a Spectrum 2?
> 
> Droid-Life pretty much called it crap....
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/11/27/video-unboxing-and-hands-on-with-the-lg-spectrum-2/
> 
> On Verizon right now, HTC DNA is king, but expensive, and munches batteries. Galaxy S3 is still excellent. RAZR HD MAXX is boss of battery life. Note 2 is awesome if you like big screens.
> 
> If you're dead set on the $100 or under price range, RAZR M is your #1 choice. It's midrange but it's been pegged as one of the top android phones of the year regardless.


That's one review site. I've been looking around for the last 2-3 weeks at what's available. The specs on the RazrM and the Spectrum2 are almost identical with the Spectrum just having the larger/higher res screen, Same CPU and same Ram.

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/LG-Spectrum-2,Motorola-DROID-RAZR-M/phones/7313,7346

I've handled both in the store for a little bit each. I am leaning towards the LG cause it feels better in my hand and the screen seemed more responsive to me and with the slightly higher PPI just looked all around better.

So far from the reviews I've read and watched on youtube and around the net. The biggest complaint on the Spectrum 2 is the Power button/notification light being at the top right of the phone.

But even that the one reviewer sat it down on his desk and pointed the camera down at it and you could see the light still. (nit picky stuff..)
My only problem is finding a retailer with the Spectrum 2 instock. They have display units but most have to order it from a warehouse taking up to 5 days to get to me.


----------



## Loosenut




----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> What in the world would compell you to get a Spectrum 2?
> 
> Droid-Life pretty much called it crap....
> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/11/27/video-unboxing-and-hands-on-with-the-lg-spectrum-2/
> 
> On Verizon right now, HTC DNA is king, but expensive, and munches batteries. Galaxy S3 is still excellent. RAZR HD MAXX is boss of battery life. Note 2 is awesome if you like big screens.
> 
> If you're dead set on the $100 or under price range, RAZR M is your #1 choice. It's midrange but it's been pegged as one of the top android phones of the year regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> That's one review site. I've been looking around for the last 2-3 weeks at what's available. The specs on the RazrM and the Spectrum2 are almost identical with the Spectrum just having the larger/higher res screen, Same CPU and same Ram.
> 
> http://www.phonearena.com/phones/compare/LG-Spectrum-2,Motorola-DROID-RAZR-M/phones/7313,7346
> 
> I've handled both in the store for a little bit each. I am leaning towards the LG cause it feels better in my hand and the screen seemed more responsive to me and with the slightly higher PPI just looked all around better.
> 
> So far from the reviews I've read and watched on youtube and around the net. The biggest complaint on the Spectrum 2 is the Power button/notification light being at the top right of the phone.
> 
> But even that the one reviewer sat it down on his desk and pointed the camera down at it and you could see the light still. (nit picky stuff..)
> My only problem is finding a retailer with the Spectrum 2 instock. They have display units but most have to order it from a warehouse taking up to 5 days to get to me.
Click to expand...

Specs, yes. Software is a whole different animal.

RAZR M has Blur, which as of late is mighty close to AOSP android and is handily the lightest weight OEM skin. LG has their own skin, which has caught a lot of hate.

RAZR M has a lower res screen, but also a smaller screen. 4 inch 720p screen would increase the price and really isn't necessary.

Also, good luck getting software updates from LG. Spectrum 1 was launched with Gingerbread in 2012! It didn't get ICS until October!!! That's awful. The Spectrum 2 launched with ICS and still hasn't got JB. We'll be lucky if it gets it by June, and it'll never get the next version of Android.

Razr M launched with ICS and got JB at the very beginning of November. Supposedly Moto is gearing up for the 4.2 upgrade already.

Not to mention Motorola's build quality is incredible. I'm not a fanboy, I've owned a Motorola, an HTC, and now a Samsung, and the Motorola had BY FAR the best build quality, perhaps of any phone I've ever held.

Just saying, if it was my money i wouldn't touch the Spectrum 2.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Specs, yes. Software is a whole different animal.
> 
> RAZR M has Blur, which as of late is mighty close to AOSP android and is handily the lightest weight OEM skin. LG has their own skin, which has caught a lot of hate.
> 
> RAZR M has a lower res screen, but also a smaller screen. 4 inch 720p screen would increase the price and really isn't necessary.
> 
> Also, good luck getting software updates from LG. Spectrum 1 was launched with Gingerbread in 2012! It didn't get ICS until October!!! That's awful. The Spectrum 2 launched with ICS and still hasn't got JB. We'll be lucky if it gets it by June, and it'll never get the next version of Android.
> 
> Razr M launched with ICS and got JB at the very beginning of November. Supposedly Moto is gearing up for the 4.2 upgrade already.
> 
> Not to mention Motorola's build quality is incredible. I'm not a fanboy, I've owned a Motorola, an HTC, and now a Samsung, and the Motorola had BY FAR the best build quality, perhaps of any phone I've ever held.
> 
> Just saying, if it was my money i wouldn't touch the Spectrum 2.


The software bit is very true. My mom's b/f bought an LG Optimus something in 2011 and it came with Froyo. In 2011!

I can't judge Motorola's build quality as for some idiotic reason, they are not sold in Europe (the last handset they sold here was the RAZR flip phone), so from my experience HTC has the best build quality by far.

If it was my money, I'd probably go Motorola or Droid DNA on Verizon.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Specs, yes. Software is a whole different animal.
> 
> RAZR M has Blur, which as of late is mighty close to AOSP android and is handily the lightest weight OEM skin. LG has their own skin, which has caught a lot of hate.
> 
> RAZR M has a lower res screen, but also a smaller screen. 4 inch 720p screen would increase the price and really isn't necessary.
> 
> Also, good luck getting software updates from LG. Spectrum 1 was launched with Gingerbread in 2012! It didn't get ICS until October!!! That's awful. The Spectrum 2 launched with ICS and still hasn't got JB. We'll be lucky if it gets it by June, and it'll never get the next version of Android.
> 
> Razr M launched with ICS and got JB at the very beginning of November. Supposedly Moto is gearing up for the 4.2 upgrade already.
> 
> Not to mention Motorola's build quality is incredible. I'm not a fanboy, I've owned a Motorola, an HTC, and now a Samsung, and the Motorola had BY FAR the best build quality, perhaps of any phone I've ever held.
> 
> Just saying, if it was my money i wouldn't touch the Spectrum 2.
> 
> 
> 
> The software bit is very true. My mom's b/f bought an LG Optimus something in 2011 and it came with Froyo. In 2011!
> 
> I can't judge Motorola's build quality as for some idiotic reason, they are not sold in Europe (the last handset they sold here was the RAZR flip phone), so from my experience HTC has the best build quality by far.
> 
> If it was my money, I'd probably go Motorola or Droid DNA on Verizon.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure you can get GSM RAZR HDs in europe...and the Droid was sold there too as the Milestone?

Dunno, don't live there


----------



## WC_EEND

Well, it appears I was wrong. Motorola phones are sold in Europe (though in a very limited range and only in France and Germany) but not in Belgium, which I think is a shame.


----------



## TwiggLe

Got my Spectrum2. (ended up getting it for $51 + $50MIR so $1+tax.

This thing is really nice I think my only complaint so far is the bottom there's a slight lip/edge and while holding it to talk the edge pushes into my fingers a little.
Besides that this thing is leaps and bounds faster then my DroidX the screen is so much nicer just bright crisp and clear.

I don't know what anyone would have to complain about this phone unless they got a defective one.


----------



## wierdo124

Hopefully you're not still on ICS when you upgrade to the Spectrum 7 or Pantech something in a couple years.

I do hope you at least tried some other phones though, before you bought it.


----------



## pennjersey83

Using new adbFreedom theme on mmuzzy 4.2.1 Rom


----------



## 072665995

Custom ROM CyanVivoX and xda-developer John Blundon's 5ubZ3r0's mod with one of the Xperia Z's wallpapers


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris13002*
> 
> Audio Glow Live Wallpaper
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.cyphercove.audioglow&feature=nav_other#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDYsImNvbS5jeXBoZXJjb3ZlLmF1ZGlvZ2xvdyJd


Bought just because it looks cool, dunno if I'll use it much though


----------



## Gavinfaris

Hi, Could you PLEASE tell me where you got that wallpaper? It's amazing! Thanks!


----------



## Wattser93

Jellybomb'd Note 2


----------



## ChronoBodi

I just keep it symmetrical and simple. Also, wallpaper is my own shot with a Sony a77.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abandoned

Custom omega rom, Samsung s3.

Beautiful widgets
Custom font


----------



## pennjersey83




----------



## HappycoreDJ

Is that total calls and SMS?


----------



## pennjersey83

It's DroidStats


----------



## pennjersey83

yet another post but I keep looking at others posts in this thread and it keeps giving me ideas. I'll stick with this minimalist screen for a while


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pennjersey83*
> 
> yet another post but I keep looking at others posts in this thread and it keeps giving me ideas. I'll stick with this minimalist screen for a while
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!


That's a good lookin screen


----------



## Saiyansnake




----------



## Penryn

Here's mine from my LG Optimus G.


----------



## pennjersey83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> That's a good lookin screen


Thanks for the feedback







It's great how so many home screen pictures look completely different among Android users. I made one last change to mine. I added the weather to my UCCW clock. Clicking on the weather sends me to weather bug and clicking on time sends me to Alarm Clock. And now my wallpaper changes every half hour automatically using 'Wallpaper Changer'.


----------



## olo131

Been away from the site, thought I would add something.... I took this photo at our city pier at sunset when I got my new Galaxy 3S

olo131


----------



## theknappkin

Beautiful widgets + custom clock skin + some random tardis picture online


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## theknappkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*


I don't think I could love that homescreen anymore. So clean. nice


----------



## Zyro71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*


LG?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Here's mine from my LG Optimus G.


Ah...Black Rock Shooter.


----------



## cavallino

Anyone use any of the 3d launchers i.e. spb shell, tsf, next...are they any good? I'm more of a dock-centric user vs home screen icons.


----------



## Simca

Almost all the ones I've tried are unstable.


----------



## sWaY20

Also way to expensive for what they do.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## sWaY20

Don't forget you can always buy an app and you have 15 min for a refund. Set it up real quick, if you don't think it's working, out get a refund.

tappin from the Note II


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Don't forget you can always buy an app and you have 15 min for a refund. Set it up real quick, if you don't think it's working, out get a refund.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


Really? Wow. That's nice to know (well, I don't own an Android device...).


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Don't forget you can always buy an app and you have 15 min for a refund. Set it up real quick, if you don't think it's working, out get a refund.
> 
> tappin from the Note II


How?

Great choice of phone too. I have the Note II as well









Although this happened a few days ago:










Painful to see. Still functions fine apart from making or receiving calls, I can't hear anything, not even on speaker.

Insured, so it's only £50 for a new one which I'll be doing this week, still a bad day.

I'm having trouble finding any other launcher I like over Touchwiz. I'm rooted on Omega ROM with Perseus Kernel, tried a few other ROMs but prefer the stock look.

Tried Apex and Holo, really didn't like them. I'm the only person that likes Touchwiz it seems!


----------



## wierdo124

Sure are









Nova was the first thing i downloaded upon getting my SIII. Nova Prime was the second...


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Almost all the ones I've tried are unstable.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Also way to expensive for what they do. tappin from the Note II


Yeah I was just curious if there was something I was missing out on since all the videos just seem to show a launcher with cool 3d effects but missing things like unread notifications.


----------



## Milamber

Some awesome screeens in this thread


----------



## 161029

@Milamber:

One must tell how he makes his home screen look like that.

I'm sorry, I'm just curious because I want to get an android device and have no experience with this (Windows 7 3rd party skinning on the other hand...).


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @Milamber:
> 
> One must tell how he makes his home screen look like that.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just curious because I want to get an android device and have no experience with this (Windows 7 3rd party skinning on the other hand...).


Now this site will occupy hours of your time so grab a coffee before you click this link.

Screen of the day! here

My pictured homescreen tutorial here

Enjoy people!


----------



## wierdo124




----------



## Milamber

Here is an old one from last week:


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> How?
> 
> Great choice of phone too. I have the Note II as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this happened a few days ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painful to see. Still functions fine apart from making or receiving calls, I can't hear anything, not even on speaker.
> 
> Insured, so it's only £50 for a new one which I'll be doing this week, still a bad day.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding any other launcher I like over Touchwiz. I'm rooted on Omega ROM with Perseus Kernel, tried a few other ROMs but prefer the stock look.
> 
> Tried Apex and Holo, really didn't like them. I'm the only person that likes Touchwiz it seems!


Damn, poor little thing.

Also you're not the only one. I like Touchwiz, that is the newest Touchwiz, not the GT-N7000 GB or ICS launcher but the SIII/GT-N7100 launcher I was using way back.
Nowadays I'm running CM10.1 nightly on my Note and it's really good. Though I'm planning to give Paranoid Android another go some day.


----------



## CL3P20

Phablet on GN2 .. AOKP + bullet kernel @ 1.7 for daily


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> @Milamber:
> 
> One must tell how he makes his home screen look like that.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm just curious because I want to get an android device and have no experience with this (Windows 7 3rd party skinning on the other hand...).
> 
> 
> 
> Now this site will occupy hours of your time so grab a coffee before you click this link.
> 
> Screen of the day! here
> 
> My pictured homescreen tutorial here
> 
> Enjoy people!
Click to expand...

links for files on droidscreens are down, also would you be able to post the psd or file that you used with gimp? i'd like to change the background to something else.


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Now this site will occupy hours of your time so grab a coffee before you click this link.
> 
> Screen of the day! here
> 
> My pictured homescreen tutorial here
> 
> Enjoy people!


Thank you!


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> links for files on droidscreens are down, also would you be able to post the psd or file that you used with gimp? i'd like to change the background to something else.


Links are up for me.


----------



## mrsmiles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrsmiles*
> 
> links for files on droidscreens are down, also would you be able to post the psd or file that you used with gimp? i'd like to change the background to something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Links are up for me.
Click to expand...

wasn't working for me earlier, kept giving me an error, its fine now though.

thanks.

[EDIT]
finally found something i want to keep after going through MyColorScreen for about a week.


----------



## 161029

@mrsmiles

One thing I've noticed after getting into things such as 3rd party skinning for Windows is that all of a sudden it becomes difficult to find a look you want to keep. You then begin to realize it gets a bit old after a month or two (actually, for me, a few weeks). It's so painful.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried Apex and Holo, really didn't like them. I'm the only person that likes Touchwiz it seems!


Blasphemy! God smited your phone for that statement.


----------



## odinmm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle*
> 
> How?
> 
> Great choice of phone too. I have the Note II as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although this happened a few days ago:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painful to see. Still functions fine apart from making or receiving calls, I can't hear anything, not even on speaker.
> 
> Insured, so it's only £50 for a new one which I'll be doing this week, still a bad day.
> 
> I'm having trouble finding any other launcher I like over Touchwiz. I'm rooted on Omega ROM with Perseus Kernel, tried a few other ROMs but prefer the stock look.
> 
> Tried Apex and Holo, really didn't like them. I'm the only person that likes Touchwiz it seems!


OUCH! Your poor phone! That happened to my HTC Evo Shift. Miss that phone, the inner screen went a few months after the glass broke.

My Samsung Epic 4G. I have CyanogenMod 10.1 on it, so not stock at all but nothing special in terms of features outside of that.


----------



## jhotmann21

Still a work in progress...Nexus 4, Nova Launcher, Minimalistic Text, Tasker, and Desktop Visualizer


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhotmann21*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress...Nexus 4, Nova Launcher, Minimalistic Text, Tasker, and Desktop Visualizer


Very nice!


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhotmann21*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a work in progress...Nexus 4, Nova Launcher, Minimalistic Text, Tasker, and Desktop Visualizer


I like that as well very clean!









I wish the Nexus 4 had 4G LTE


----------



## HappycoreDJ




----------



## superhead91




----------



## cavallino

Uhh what is...how did you make that?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Uhh what is...how did you make that?


http://lifehacker.com/5981918/the-holo-cards-home-screen


----------



## claymanhb

Double post
Stupid tapatalk.


----------



## claymanhb

Here's my lock screen. Absolutely love it! Can access anything just by sliding and putting in the pattern.



....ttalk


----------



## BiscuitHead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
> 
> Here's my lock screen. Absolutely love it! Can access anything just by sliding and putting in the pattern.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....ttalk


Win. I love that.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiscuitHead*
> 
> Win. I love that.


It's called LockMenu PRO. Not sure if you need to be rooted or not but it's awesome. Polar Clock is the wallpaper.


----------



## wierdo124

Gingerbread lock widgets don't jive wel with ICS+ interface IMO.


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Gingerbread lock widgets don't jive wel with ICS+ interface IMO.


Doesn't look great but it works perfectly. Function over form.
....ttalk


----------



## ph10m

Apex 7x5 grid, eye in the sky weather, omega rom with simplistic control flashed for customization of the status bar and other things. Power toggles in dropdown.

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Binary Ecyrb

Because im lazy


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ph10m*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Picture!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apex 7x5 grid, eye in the sky weather, omega rom with simplistic control flashed for customization of the status bar and other things. Power toggles in dropdown.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100


Nice, can you share the wallpaper?


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Nice, can you share the wallpaper?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Zyro71

Just got the epic nexus 7, however I feel like returning it seeing as there's going to be a qualcomm version -w-


----------



## claymanhb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyro71*
> 
> 
> Just got the epic nexus 7, however I feel like returning it seeing as there's going to be a qualcomm version -w-


Love the nexus 7!
....ttalk


----------



## wedge

My Galaxy Nexus lock and home screen:


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wedge*
> 
> My Galaxy Nexus lock and home screen:


This is cute. There could be a little more going on here, but cute. I think you should also consider changing the opera icon.


----------



## estabya

I like to keep it clean and simple


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This is cute. There could be a little more going on here, but cute. I think you should also consider changing the opera icon.


Cute? I was kinda trying to achieve something that is minimalist yet highly functional, with a hardcore appearance at the same time. Basically trying to get the best of all worlds. And of course utilizing my typical red/black colour scheme. It's hardly cute.
For added functionality I've also hidden some most common apps inside the unicorn icon:


----------



## Simca

Well, I'm a pretty dark person. Red and black are me favorite color schemes so really cute means cool in the same way stabbing a demon through the heart and ripping his horns off is cute I suppose.


----------



## TheBadBull

yeah, that's simca for you


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Well, I'm a pretty dark person. Red and black are me favorite color schemes so really cute means cool in the same way stabbing a demon through the heart and ripping his horns off is cute I suppose.


Well, when you put it that way...


----------



## theknappkin

Doctor who FTW


----------



## Marin

Step one is complete. Onto the launcher.


----------



## Cmoney

Tmobile Galaxy S2 (T989)- running Cyanogen Mod 10.1 (Android 4.2.1)


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cmoney*
> 
> Tmobile Galaxy S2 (T989)- running Cyanogen Mod 10.1 (Android 4.2.1)


can you post that wallpaper please?

tappin from the Note II


----------



## Marin

Still getting it looking right.


----------



## gassy_lobster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Step one is complete. Onto the launcher.


What is dat? 

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## wierdo124

PIE for ParanoidAndroid IIRC.


----------



## cavallino

I need to try really hard not to flash my Nexus 4 with PA. It looks so cool but I want Google updates fast no waiting for 3rd party developers.


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah I'm pretty much throwing ROMs to the wind. Got my replacement S3 on the way (GPS broke on this one, even Odin to stock couldn't fix it). Just need it to work, and I'm sick of taking all my storage up with ROMs, Gapps, nandroids, and Titanium backups. I'll root it and call it a day.

My Nexus 7 has been running stock rooted for months.


----------



## axipher

I love CM10 + LMT Launcher + Clockwork 6 Touch on both my Galaxy S2X and my Nexus 7 with Tablet UI enabled.


----------



## Rambleon84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty much throwing ROMs to the wind. Got my replacement S3 on the way (GPS broke on this one, even Odin to stock couldn't fix it). Just need it to work, and I'm sick of taking all my storage up with ROMs, Gapps, nandroids, and Titanium backups. I'll root it and call it a day.
> 
> My Nexus 7 has been running stock rooted for months.


I dont know if i could go back to stock...you should just try to find a basic rom, think of it as stock+. There are plenty that dont switch up the stock rom too much but do get rid of some bloatware while adding some useful touches.

I delete the rom file and only keep the most recent nandroid backup on my phone, keep the rest stored on my pc. So it doesnt really take up much space.

Currently I am on on JellyBomb13, for sprint and its still on 4.1.1, I really enjoy some of the added features and like the blue theme. There are some features I dont use but for the most part I'm happy. Anyone want to theme Opera blue for me










For those of you that have PIE, do you like it? Sounds like v14 of this rom might be adding that as a feature along with multiwindow.


----------



## wierdo124

Been running ROMs since 2009, I have ran virtually everything available for all my devices. Even staying close to stock there's always one thing that doesn't work right. Sure themes are great and cm messaging rocks, but at the end of the day I have decided its not worth all the time spent screwing with it to me.


----------



## CL3P20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Been running ROMs since 2009, I have ran virtually everything available for all my devices. Even staying close to stock there's always one thing that doesn't work right. Sure themes are great and cm messaging rocks, but at the end of the day I have decided its not worth all the time spent screwing with it to me.


 Up until yesterday.. I would have agreed hands down.. Then I found "Jedi 9" with the Saber Kernel for my SGN2.. I must say, not only is it flawless under very heavy testing and demanding daily use... but its better in every way than stock. Battery is better, even with 1.8ghz OC.. performance in the best with any ROM i have tested on the phone... I found the golden unicorn of ROMs in Jedi9







... Dont get discouraged.. I am learning more and modding my own ROMs now too


----------



## jsc1973




----------



## WC_EEND

that looks an awful lot like Symbian and not android


----------



## jsc1973

It is. Belle Refresh on a Nokia E7. Just wanted to see if anyone was actually paying attention. The fact that Gravity is installed should have given it away if nothing else, since that doesn't exist for Android.


----------



## UZ7

PA3.0 tablet ui mode. I use pie on occasion









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoogins

New phone, almost done settling in.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## Simca

Nice...but the resolution on those textures is painfully low. Or your JPEG compression is horribly low.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nice...but the resolution on those textures is painfully low. Or your JPEG compression is horribly low.


Must be compression. Looks fine on the phone.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Nice...but the resolution on those textures is painfully low. Or your JPEG compression is horribly low.


Must be compression. Looks fine on the phone.


----------



## Higgins

Carbon ROM 1.1 - JB 4.2.2

If you guys haven't used Dash clock, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rambleon84*
> 
> For those of you that have PIE, do you like it? Sounds like v14 of this rom might be adding that as a feature along with multiwindow.


I'm running JellyBomb 13 alpha or something like that (it was a 13 build before it was official) and it includes PIE. I like it, but don't use it often.


----------



## Marin

Still working on it.


----------



## Arrowslinger

Galaxy S2 (T Mobile Version)


----------



## nathris

Heh.


----------



## WC_EEND

is it an Ubuntu theme or actual Ubuntu?


----------



## Scott1541

By the looks of it that's Ubuntu. The mobile version of Ubuntu was released to the general public either today or yesterday.


----------



## Churminess

Posting this from Ubuntu on my Nexus 4. Despite the lag (and the comma button registering as a forward slash oddly enough) I think this is gonna be a pretty stellar OS. I'll be running it 24/7 when its stable enough.


----------



## wedge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Higgins*
> 
> 
> 
> Carbon ROM 1.1 - JB 4.2.2
> 
> If you guys haven't used Dash clock, I highly recommend it.


I'm on the same rom as you, it's sweet.

Dash Clock is the one included with the rom right? Except in the rom it is called "cLock"
How do you get the lock screen widget to expand by default? I have to expand mine manually every time (get your mind out of the gutter!). How do you get it to keep that setting for next time?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> is it an Ubuntu theme or actual Ubuntu?


http://lifehacker.com/5986004/install-the-ubuntu-touch-preview-on-your-nexus-phone-or-tablet

Actual Ubuntu is my best guess.


----------



## bobfig




----------



## lagittaja

Wonder if Galaxy Note will receive the Ubuntu version. I'll be very eager to test it.
Right now I'm running Samsung official JB on my GNote though deodexed and rooted.


----------



## bobfig

I'm on macks allstar rom


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> Wonder if Galaxy Note will receive the Ubuntu version. I'll be very eager to test it.
> Right now I'm running Samsung official JB on my GNote though deodexed and rooted.


Not officially I'm sure.


----------



## adizz

NOVA, UCCW.


----------



## VendettaRemix

Minimalist, less = more.
CM10.1 on SGS3
Launcher: Apex
Clock Widget: DashClock
Battery Widget: Battery Widget Reborn!


----------



## von rottes

nothing Special....since I just just switch to Vanilla from Sense.
Still looking for a Chronus substitute clock/weather widget since I'm not on CM10.1


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VendettaRemix*
> 
> Minimalist, less = more.
> CM10.1 on SGS3
> Launcher: Apex
> Clock Widget: DashClock
> Battery Widget: Battery Widget Reborn!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Image


What 10.1 ROM is that?


----------



## bobfig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> nothing Special....since I just just switch to Vanilla from Sense.
> Still looking for a Chronus substitute clock/weather widget since I'm not on CM10.1
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1311044/


If your wanting the clock like I have up top look at HD Widgets


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> What 10.1 ROM is that?


It says CM10.1


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja*
> 
> It says CM10.1


Do you know how many 10.1 ROMs there are? That was a rhetorical question because you obviously do not.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> nothing Special....since I just just switch to Vanilla from Sense.
> Still looking for a Chronus substitute clock/weather widget since I'm not on CM10.1


Try DashClock. Also, try BoatBrowser, it's tiny, fast, and has flash support.


----------



## von rottes

I was looking for a widget more like this


But after finding out how HORRIBLE the camera is with Vanilla I went back to my trusty sense rom with a modded Camera.apk


----------



## wierdo124

Yeah I'd be on AOSP is the camera was worth a crap.


----------



## bobfig

i just use Pro Capture. i got it while back and never use stock again.


----------



## M0HNKE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adizz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOVA, UCCW.


Whaattt? Howw? Omgg..


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Snip


----------



## jktmas

Anyone here have the LG viper? if so pm me


----------



## kga92

Viperx 3.3.6 with nova launcher.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwertymac93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viperx 3.3.6 with nova launcher.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Ergo proxy wallpaper?
What clock widget is that?


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Anyone use any of the 3d launchers i.e. spb shell, tsf, next...are they any good? I'm more of a dock-centric user vs home screen icons.


Yes. tsf. Love it. Not worth it though, cost way too much and I'm getting bored of it already.


----------



## kga92

Yeah its ergo proxy, wallpaper here http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/538945

Clock widget is ClockQ.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jktmas

Lg viper, Android ics, nova launcher


----------



## Marin




----------



## von rottes




----------



## kga92

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wierdo124

Most of the One wallpapers suck lol


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


What icon pack is that?


----------



## GOTFrog

Hers my new one


----------



## Simca

That looks damn good, Frog.


----------



## GOTFrog

I cheated tjo and I dont care. All credit goes to www.mycolorscreen.com and ConnorP. All I did wasvassemble it and change some text. Since I dont have a creative bone in my body I need major help


----------



## Simca

We all knew that, but looks good anyway.


----------



## GOTFrog

Ya I love it. Its clean got most things I want on 1 screen


----------



## Demented




----------



## ElementR

Very clean GOTFrog and thanks for the link. I will be stealing a new home screen when i get some time.


----------



## erany

Hey,.
This is my home screen.







hope you like it.

jukebox search widget: LINK
go launcher ex: LINK
wallpaper: LINK
minimalistic text clock: LINK
screenshot:


----------



## Jonzetti

Here is mine!

This is my Dual Sim Karbonn A9+ only $150.00


----------



## Cores

Mine is rather boring and plain.

Sent from my Nexus 4 via Tapatalk


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Mine is rather boring and plain.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 via Tapatalk
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/j7vXLcA.jpg


How did you get it to say H+? Mine never says that, it's always H even when I'm on a hspda+ network.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Fegelein*
> 
> Mine is rather boring and plain.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 via Tapatalk
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/j7vXLcA.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get it to say H+? Mine never says that, it's always H even when I'm on a hspda+ network.
Click to expand...

Custom rom?

If I remember correctly that was something added in CM7.. it was actually an option in the settings.

You could also use a custom icon set that replaces the 4G with H+
Framework editing is really pretty easy:thumb:


----------



## ntuason




----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cores

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scott1541*
> 
> How did you get it to say H+? Mine never says that, it's always H even when I'm on a hspda+ network.


It is like that by default since I am running CyanogenMod 10.1. I highly recommend this ROM if you are interested.


----------



## Marin




----------



## bobfig




----------



## mrpurplehawk

Nothing too special, HTC One X (Evita) on LiquidSmooth 2.1 RC2 (4.2.2)


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Nothing too special, HTC One X (Evita) on LiquidSmooth 2.1 RC2 (4.2.2)


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bazinga69*


All done in Nova, Icons are Phoney White Icons, Clock/weather is cLock, came with the ROM.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


wallpaper pls?


----------



## universal34

Here`s mine


----------



## overpower

alliance rom?


----------



## jetpuck73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> wallpaper pls?
Click to expand...











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mark3510

Nova Launcher Prime
Zooper Widget
Some free Icons from Play store


----------



## von rottes




----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> wallpaper pls?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Any chance to find it bigger? I have note 1 and it doesn't not fit.

Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erany

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> Nova Launcher Prime
> Zooper Widget
> Some free Icons from Play store


very nice screen.
you got good taste


----------



## xion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*


What is the background and icons?! Everything! I must steal this!


----------



## Scott1541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Any chance to find it bigger? I have note 1 and it doesn't not fit.
> 
> Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


This might be what you're looking for









(Assuming that site allows hotlinking







)


----------



## overpower

nevermind it's ok now.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xion*
> 
> What is the background and icons?! Everything! I must steal this!


- Paranoid Android 3+
- Google Play Gradient
- Nova Launcher
- Round White
- Eye in Sky


----------



## nathris




----------



## erany

My new homescreen








Steampunk search widget: LINK
Fancy widget (Tick Weather skin): LINK
Minimalistic text clock: LINK
Go launcher
Screenshot:


----------



## Higgins

Nexus Evolution v4
241dpi
Wallpaper
Chromium theme


----------



## ZealotKi11er

LG Nexus 4
Paranoid Android 3+
Apex Launcher + Minimal MIUI Icon Pack


----------



## gab195

Galaxy Note II with Apex Launcher, Minimalist Text, and Holler! wht Icon Pack.


----------



## svtfmook




----------



## Marin




----------



## gab195

Marin what are you for that?


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Simple and pretty. Galaxy Nexus running Android 4.2.2 on Verizon.


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Marin what are you for that?


looks like a uccw skin with metro station icons. custom launcher to hide status bar.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gab195*
> 
> Marin what are you for that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svtfmook*
> 
> looks like a uccw skin with metro station icons. custom launcher to hide status bar.


- Paranoid Android 3+
- UCCW
- Nova Launcher w/ Round White
- Dashclock


----------



## Mattb2e




----------



## svtfmook




----------



## svtfmook

and today's


----------



## erany

I got a new screen. Hope you like it








Floral search widget: LINK
Fancy widget (Tick Weather skin & default clock): LINK
Go launcher
Screenshot:


----------



## Selquist979

Active wallpaper with actual phone info







name of it is: Device Info Ex Live Wallpaper-


----------



## von rottes

Mmmmm, Sense 4


----------



## Bonkers

Galaxy Nexus running Paranoid Android (4.2.2)

Cannot wait for the S4 to drop!


----------



## kga92

Have not customized much yet since I just got a New unit.. Anyone know a good music player for streaming music from my FTP server? Currently using es media player but something that could add music to library would be nice..

Sent from my Paranoid Nexus 7


----------



## GoneTomorrow




----------



## Dar_T




----------



## Bentz

My MeMO Pad Smart 10", running stock 4.2.1:


My Galaxy S II, running AOKP 4.2.2:


----------



## valtopps

I just bought my first smartphone, droid x. could I get my phone to look like yours?


----------



## Zhohner

My Galaxy SIII running the Samsung 4.2.1 test firmware:



My Nexus 10 running stock Android 4.2.2


----------



## ph10m

MKBHD inspired. Really liking this wallpaper.
I'll attach it if anyone wants it, both the normal version and the one I edited for a black dock background.
Omega v15 and simplistic framework.



stripes.jpg 199k .jpg file


YkctZ.jpg 156k .jpg file


----------



## mrhiab




----------



## kga92

After a little customization...









Sent from my Paranoid Nexus 7


----------



## black7hought

Nova Launcher Prime using a minimalist ADW theme on my Motorola Droid RAZR M.


----------



## kakik09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valtopps*
> 
> I just bought my first smartphone, droid x. could I get my phone to look like yours?


You should check out the Play Store for launchers like Nova and GO.


----------



## wierdo124

Droid X is ancient, Nova and Apex are no good.


----------



## Tman5293

So today I went ahead and did my first ROM flash on an Android device. I've been contemplating it for a while and worrying about whether or not I would brick my device. However, I found the whole process to be quick and painless. I had no issues at all. Anyway, here are the results, my ASUS Transformer Prime now running Android 4.2.1 Energy ROM with Nova Launcher Prime:


----------



## gadget_lova

Black & White awesomeness..


----------



## sterik01

Yep, that is very nice.


----------



## von rottes

Gotta love that Viper rom








everything is so easy to personalize.


----------



## Tman5293

I changed the notification bar back to the 4.1.1 bar. The new 4.2.1 bar is ugly, takes up space at the bottom and top of the screen, and doesn't have as many options to control the tablet from the notification menu. It was nice of the ROM developer to include the option to switch between the two notification bars.


----------



## Tman5293

Just got through flashing Intergalactic ROM on my Galaxy SIII. Also just finished setting up the homescreen with Nova Launcher Prime. Looks good to me:


----------



## Bentz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I changed the notification bar back to the 4.1.1 bar. The new 4.2.1 bar is ugly, takes up space at the bottom and top of the screen, and doesn't have as many options to control the tablet from the notification menu. It was nice of the ROM developer to include the option to switch between the two notification bars.


The option to switch between the 4.2 and 4.1 launcher is included in stock android, so I don't think the developer had any part in that









Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bentz*
> 
> The option to switch between the 4.2 and 4.1 launcher is included in stock android, so I don't think the developer had any part in that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


Didn't know that.


----------



## erany

I think this is my best one








Neon search widget: LINK
Truly clean icons: LINK
Eye In Sky Weather: LINK
Wallpaper: : LINK
Go launcher
Screenshot:


----------



## Tman5293

I flashed a new ROM on my SIII. I was not happy with Intergalactic ROM. Too similar to the stock ROM for my taste. Anyway, I flashed RootBox ROM on my phone and I love it. It's so much better than the stock ROM. Here's some screens:


----------



## Miki

Galaxy S II i777
AOKP Jellybean 4.2.2
Nova Launcher Prime

edit: Minor changes made


----------



## Tman5293

I just threw this theme together in about 30 minutes. I had no idea what I expected the end result to look like. I just started throwing icon packs, widgets, and wallpapers together till I ended up with this:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Miki edit: merge threads, please don't double post, use the edit button.


----------



## crashdummy35

Landscape:


Portrait:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Changes with orientation.


----------



## richuwo11

http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/r...shot_2013-04-22-16-25-08_zps3dbc69ec.png.html

http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/r...shot_2013-04-22-16-24-58_zps63e336b5.png.html

Lovin the HTC One so far. Hard to find nice wallpapers for it though, the screen is too sharp.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*


I love this one. It's so simple. Which phone/ROM is this?

I think I'll be keeping this for a while:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I love this one. It's so simple. Which phone/ROM is this?


SGS2 i777
AOKP 4.2.2


----------



## Miki

Same as me. ^_^


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> Same as me. ^_^


----------



## Tman5293

I was inspired by superhead's minimalism (thank you by the way) and created this:


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> I was inspired by superhead's minimalism (thank you by the way) and created this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol no problem. Looks good


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Lol no problem. Looks good


Thanks!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Here's the home screen for my SGSII:



1) Rooted and using stock 4.0.4 ICS (waiting for official update to JB)
2) Nova Launcher Pro
3) Minimalist Text
4) LMT

Here's a couple of screenshots of LMT being used (the pie shortcut option in action):

 

You can set the pie shortcut to appear when you touch the left, right and bottom (you can also choose any one or two or all three) part of the screen and setup your own shortcuts. There's also a gesture (shape shortcuts - draw a square or triangle on your home screen and it executes a specific shortcut or command) and multiple touch option that you can enable to further add more shortcuts to your phone.

Here's what minimalist text looks like in my other pages:



All those on screen texts/icons are all shortcuts created with custom commands, colors, fonts, etc.

EDIT: I'm still trying to find a better wallpaper to use with my phone, I really feel I can do better than a speedometer. I'm very open to suggestions and links to where (via PM) to find excellent ones. I'm actually looking for nice android robot ones in a dark background


----------



## Miki

^ Why you not using Jellybean? 

Anyway, an update...



Galaxy S II i777
AOKP Jellybean (latest)


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miki*
> 
> ^ Why you not using Jellybean?


Our country still hasn't had the JB update and I just wanted to wait for it through KIES air. Never had any issues using it and always gave a clean install (excuse for being lazy)... plus 4.0.4 is actually good on the phone, very stable, though I do wish to see project butter on the SGSII.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Our country still hasn't had the JB update and I just wanted to wait for it through KIES air. Never had any issues using it and always gave a clean install (excuse for being lazy)... plus 4.0.4 is actually good on the phone, very stable, though I do wish to see project butter on the SGSII.


You could just skip waiting for the official update and flash a 4.2.2 ROM on it. Just saying.........


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You could just skip waiting for the official update and flash a 4.2.2 ROM on it. Just saying.........


Yeah, I know I could do that but I'm just worried that if I flash a wrong one (different GSM systems in Asia) I end up re-flashing other ROMs which could complicate things or might end up borking my unit.


----------



## Tman5293

Looking for some opinions on this one:


----------



## Miki

Love it, classic Android.


----------



## Bonkers

Need to update my bottom icons to some nice text and I think I will have it set up exactly how I want it for now.


----------



## wire

Keeping it simple with my HTC One. Running Trickdroid 5.2.1, with nova launcher, and minimal miui icon pack.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## $ilent

What would you guys say is the best way to improve battery life on a rooted S2?


----------



## wierdo124

Turn wifi off when not using it. Turn screen brightness down.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Turn wifi off when not using it. Turn screen brightness down.


This. Different ROMs might be better on battery life, but the ROM shouldn't make a huge difference. Really it's just gonna boil down to usage and what's installed. Certain apps will drain your battery. Keep wifi off, keep GPS off, if you wanna be extreme about it, turn off things like push notifications and stuff. Keep your screen brightness down as often as possible. Also, if you have a fancy homescreen with lots of widgets and things that "looks cool", it's probably gonna drain your battery faster. I tried a setup like you see on mycolorscreen.com once that had like 5 or 6 widgets per page basically, and it killed my battery life. That's why I tend to stick to pretty simple, minimalistic schemes. It doesn't hurt to try different ROMs, if you're rooted. Are you?


----------



## Wattser93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> What would you guys say is the best way to improve battery life on a rooted S2?


Can you post a screenshot of your battery usage? It'll tell you what percentage of the battery us being used up by which applications and that'll help us figure out which steps would save the most battery.


----------



## SDBolts619

Boring, but hey...


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wattser93*
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of your battery usage? It'll tell you what percentage of the battery us being used up by which applications and that'll help us figure out which steps would save the most battery.




Cheers, notice how it drops over 20% doing absolutely nothing, no gps, no wifi, screen not even on. That was with the phone on minimum display brightness and airplane mode. Just worked it out, its dropped that 20% in less than 7 hours.

I am rooted yeah, running siyah v5.0.1


----------



## wierdo124

Looks to me like that rom or kernel doesn't play great with your phone.

Airplane mode in 7 hours on mine wouldn't drop more than 5 percent, if that. I'm on an S3 though. Not an expert on S2 battery life.


----------



## superhead91

Do you have better battery stats?


----------



## $ilent

Did have yeh uninstalled it though i think.


----------



## superhead91

Better battery stats is really useful for finding out what's killing your battery. Install it, fully charge the phone, then let it discharge. Once it starts getting low, like < 20%, look at better battery stats and look at your kernel and partial wakelocks. Those will most likely give you your culprit. It's important you look before you plug it in since the stats get reset when you start charging it.


----------



## wierdo124

GSam is better.


----------



## superhead91

Either way, they'll both give you better info.


----------



## $ilent

Buy the underlying fact is that im not being too critical of this phone when i say its battery life is atrocious when it looses 1/5th of its battery whilst doing nothing right?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Buy the underlying fact is that im not being too critical of this phone when i say its battery life is atrocious when it looses 1/5th of its battery whilst doing nothing right?


Well my Galaxy S2 doesn't get great battery life either, but I use it a lot, and the battery is the original so it's like a year and a half old. It could possibly be your ROM has an issue that is causing it, or it could be an app that's killing it. I know widget locker used to kill my battery life. There's too many variables to just blame it on "the phone".


----------



## $ilent

My battery life was poor before i rooted it, and i tried downclocking the cpu but it took so long to clock back to normal speed i deleted that app. Im gonna charge the batt overnight then check better batt stats tomorrow evening


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My battery life was poor before i rooted it, and i tried downclocking the cpu but it took so long to clock back to normal speed i deleted that app. Im gonna charge the batt overnight then check better batt stats tomorrow evening


Sounds good. Let us know what you find.


----------



## Seanay00

This is my new HTC One


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seanay00*
> 
> This is my new HTC One
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How do you like it? It has gotten my attention, and I haven't really been a fan of HTC in the past.


----------



## Seanay00

Absolutey love it. I had the one x when it firsy came out but it had issues and got fixed 3 times in 6 weeks. So they gave me a free upgrade. The only thing that is a bit of a let down is the camera. Its great for taking facebook shots but I do miss raw megapixels as aposed to this ultrapixel they've done. Now if they did an 8mp 'ultrapixel' instead of the 4mp ultrapixel which is wat it is, it would be flawless.


----------



## tigim101

Just discovered minimal miui, with nova launcher square grid folders = sexy

GS3 Rooted running Liquid Smooth v2.2


----------



## Grath

Gnex running AOKP MR1 4.2.2. Pretty much all original AOKP, just installed it yesterday. The customization is amazing on this rom!


----------



## Tman5293

Installed a new theme and switched to a brighter environment:


----------



## Tman5293

Here's something to the exact opposite effect of what I posted last night:


----------



## Marin

Changed my wallpaper up.


----------



## TheBadBull




----------



## wierdo124

Excellent wallpaper









Jacked outta my mind for Daft Punk album


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Changed my wallpaper up.


Hey Marin! It's probably been asked countless of times, but what are you using to get those lovely icons and goodies? I get my SGS4 this Saturday and would want to use that!

That Day-Date and clean look is sick!


----------



## Marin

- Paranoid Android
- Nova Launcher
- Circle White
- Dashclock
- UCCW
- Eye in Sky


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> - Paranoid Android
> - Nova Launcher
> - Circle White
> - Dashclock
> - UCCW
> - Eye in Sky


Thank you Marin! I know Nova launcher is available at the play store and I have it but, I take it the rest are all available at XDA?


----------



## Marin

Everything but Paranoid Android is in the store. Current PA rom is limited to the Nexus 4 and Nexus 7.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Everything but Paranoid Android is in the store. Current PA rom is limited to the Nexus 4 and Nexus 7.


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Everything but Paranoid Android is in the store. Current PA rom is limited to the Nexus 4 and Nexus 7.


No there are PA builds for other devices as well. I had a build of 4.2.2 on my S3 not to long ago. You just have to check your devices forums on XDA.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Everything but Paranoid Android is in the store. Current PA rom is limited to the Nexus 4 and Nexus 7.
> 
> 
> 
> No there are PA builds for other devices as well. I had a build of 4.2.2 on my S3 not to long ago. You just have to check your devices forums on XDA.
Click to expand...

He said "current"

IIRC the newest builds are only released for Nexus devices right now. these have the new multitasking feature in them.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> He said "current"
> 
> IIRC the newest builds are only released for Nexus devices right now. these have the new multitasking feature in them.


4.2.2 is current.


----------



## wierdo124

4.2.2 has been out a month or better now. The new halo feature has been out for a week.


----------



## Marin

Forgot two, Galaxy Nexus and the Oppo Find 5. S3 isn't on the current rom which has the alpha build for Halo.


----------



## darkRyu

Hey guys. This might be a dumb question but..... Here it is. How do i change the clock styles and icon styles. Thanks android noob. Just got a Nexus 4


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Hey guys. This might be a dumb question but..... Here it is. How do i change the clock styles and icon styles. Thanks android noob. Just got a Nexus 4


UCCW is a good clock widget lots of skins available on the play store as well. Some launchers let you set pictures as icons, which you can find on the googles. There are also icons available in the play store.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Thank you Marin! I know Nova launcher is available at the play store and I have it but, I take it the rest are all available at XDA?


Hey Marin! I tried looking for the Circle White but couldn't find it. By any chance is it the Round White Theme go/Nova/Apex?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Hey Marin! I tried looking for the Circle White but couldn't find it. By any chance is it the Round White Theme go/Nova/Apex?


Most likely, you can also DL them on XDA for free.


----------



## Marin

Yeah, it's the round white.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

HTC One XL (Evita)
CM10.1 (4.2.2)


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here's something to the exact opposite effect of what I posted last night:


I like that!

I need to ROM my GNexus. I'm just on whatever update they send me.

New wallpaper:


----------



## wierdo124

I wouldn't ROM a Nexus. My N7 is stock. I only ROM my S3 to turn it into a Nexus lol.


----------



## Marin

I would.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> I wouldn't ROM a Nexus. My N7 is stock. I only ROM my S3 to turn it into a Nexus lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> I would.


So would I.


----------



## HPE1000

Do we have a real android phone club on OCN, and would people be opposed to me opening one? I saw there was one and it was 3+ years old and locked.

I guess you could call me an htc fanboy maybe, not sure, my first smartphone(all my others were cool kid texting phones like the sidekick) is my current one, the htc sensation, build quality is pretty amazing and in the 2+ years I have had it, it has not been in a case and has survived daily drops and pretty big falls also without any damage at all, the wraparound metal/plastic housing is incredibly rigid. Yesterday I ordered an htc one







and it should get here by the end of next week. I was about to get the s4 or note 2 but I decided against it.

Well, here is my sensation 4g homescreen


----------



## exzacklyright

If you guys aren't subscribed to MyColorScreen I recommend it. They put out lots of tutorials as well as on their website.


----------



## HPE1000

I need to add more, but I am in love with this phone.


----------



## Bonkers

Just got my Droid DNA in the mail. Couldn't pass it up since it was free. Definitely don't regret it. Will be glad when we get 4.2.2 and Sense 5.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Just got my Droid DNA in the mail. Couldn't pass it up since it was free. Definitely don't regret it. Will be glad when we get 4.2.2 and Sense 5.


You could get 4.2.2 right now if you flash a custom ROM on it. Just saying........


----------



## SDBolts619

Not much in the way of a visual change, but rooted my S3 and installed Hyperdrive RLS 13. It's like having a new toy!

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Screenshot_2013-05-21-12-12-10_zps0cdadd0b.png.html

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Screenshot_2013-05-21-12-12-19_zps1b4fcc83.png.html

http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Screenshot_2013-05-21-12-12-34_zps1a92f0b1.png.html

Might have to play around with the icons though...

Was browsing through my available fonts when I came across this one - had to go with it just based on the name - Hattori Hanzo.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Not much in the way of a visual change, but rooted my S3 and installed Hyperdrive RLS 13. It's like having a new toy!
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Screenshot_2013-05-21-12-12-10_zps0cdadd0b.png.html
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Screenshot_2013-05-21-12-12-19_zps1b4fcc83.png.html
> 
> http://s9.photobucket.com/user/ERLoft/media/Screenshot_2013-05-21-12-12-34_zps1a92f0b1.png.html
> 
> Might have to play around with the icons though...
> 
> Was browsing through my available fonts when I came across this one - had to go with it just based on the name - Hattori Hanzo.


Why did you decide to stay on Touchwiz? I got rid of it as soon as I figured out how to flash ROMs on my S3.


----------



## superhead91

Touchwiz


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Touchwiz


This.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> You could get 4.2.2 right now if you flash a custom ROM on it. Just saying........


Wish it were that simple. DNA's with firmware 2.04 or 2.06 are unrootable unless you get them jtagged which is $45. So no flashing for me ATM. Hopefully these changes soon. I've had rooted phones for years so we will see how i handle not having my custom ROMs and what not lol.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Touchwiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Thirded.


----------



## GeoWillWalls

Just updated ROM so still looking for a good background









Nexus 4 running Slimbean Build 5 and trinity kernel


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Thirded.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> This.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Touchwiz


Fourded

Edit: Is there any way to do those quotes in quotes?


----------



## kga92

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Touchwiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thirded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fourded
> 
> Edit: Is there any way to do those quotes in quotes?
Click to expand...

What do you mean?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> What do you mean?


How do you get the huge quote bubble thing instead of it just quoting the one persons comment? The comment chain thing that you just did.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Touchwiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> This.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Thirded.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Fourded
> 
> Edit: Is there any way to do those quotes in quotes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> What do you mean?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How do you get the huge quote bubble thing instead of it just quoting the one persons comment? The comment chain thing that you just did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like this buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## exzacklyright




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Just like this buddy.


Don't make me hurt you...


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Don't make me hurt you...


I honestly don't know how to do it properly. I can't get what I want to say outside the quote chain. That's why that last one was inside the quotes. I can't get it out!


----------



## GREG MISO

Galaxy nexus with cyanogen mod.


----------



## Marin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> How do you get the huge quote bubble thing instead of it just quoting the one persons comment? The comment chain thing that you just did.


Put a quote inside a quote.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marin*
> 
> Put a quote inside a quote.


Okay, I guess that is the only way, i was wondering if there was an easier way to do it


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Can anyone help me out. I've been working on some screens and want to use UCCW but I can't get the hotspots to work. Old versions look different than the version I have. I've read to go into menu and enable hotspots, but I don't have a menu. I must be missing something. I don't even know how to save the skin I'm working on without hitting "New" and making it ask me if I want to save the current file. My screen looks like this. Solved. I feel like an idiot. The menu is the menu button on the phone. Old versions had it on the top right of the screen.

http://picturepush.com/public/13128789

Here is what I'm working on.
http://picturepush.com/public/13128788http://picturepush.com/public/13128786http://picturepush.com/public/13128787

Nova Launcher
MultiPicture Live Wallpaper

Edit. Phone is a Samsung Galaxy Axiom running 4.1.2


----------



## HPE1000

I don't know why tmobiles htc one does not have the camera update yet :/ I think mine is really far back on updates and it says it is all up to date.

Regardless, I fixed a "problem" on my phone, I have somewhat bad signal where I live, well, it is really bad, 2g .12 down and up, and my phone was just telling me there was no signal where I was, be it at home, or anywhere else in the area where I live and I couldn't find it out, signal is good when you restart the phone but in a couple mins it goes back to saying there is no signal.

I found that my wifi calling was wifi preferred, so whenever I am on wifi it wont use network, fair enough, BUT it also appears to shut off the network if you are in the presence of wifi connections, regardless of if you are connected to them, so I switched it to network preferred and it is all fixed










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anyhtinggoes*
> 
> Can anyone help me out. I've been working on some screens and want to use UCCW but I can't get the hotspots to work. Most video I see look different than the version I have. I've read to go into menu and enable hotspots, but I don't have a menu. I must be missing something. I don't even know how to save the skin I'm working on without hitting "New" and making it ask me if I want to save the current file. My screen looks like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://picturepush.com/public/13128789
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I'm working on.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://picturepush.com/public/13128788http://picturepush.com/public/13128786http://picturepush.com/public/13128787
> 
> 
> 
> Nova Launcher
> MultiPicture Live Wallpaper
> 
> Edit. Phone is a Samsung Galaxy Axiom running 4.1.2


Anyone got a screenshot or video of UCCW and where this menu is?


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anyhtinggoes*
> 
> Anyone got a screenshot or video of UCCW and where this menu is?


Anyone have a link on how to best use UCCW? Newb friendly hopefully...


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> Anyone have a link on how to best use UCCW? Newb friendly hopefully...






 You can search for the other 2 parts.

It's not that difficult. I just cant turn on hotspots.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anyhtinggoes*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can search for the other 2 parts.
> 
> It's not that difficult. I just cant turn on hotspots.


Thank you kind sir for the help! + rep!


----------



## svtfmook

http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/s...shot_2013-05-22-13-02-59_zps113cfe33.png.html

http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/s...shot_2013-05-22-20-16-55_zpsa93f53dc.png.html

http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/s...shot_2013-05-22-13-05-29_zps6d819aa7.png.html


----------



## sherlock

ATT HTC One, with Nova Launcher on top of 4.1.2 & Sense 5



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


1st. Have you gotten NFC to work? It wasnt working between my brothers s3 and my One.
2nd. What carrier?
3rd. Have you recieved the phones camera software update?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> 1st. Have you gotten NFC to work? It wasnt working between my brothers s3 and my One.
> 2nd. What carrier?
> 3rd. Have you recieved the phones camera software update?
Click to expand...

1. I don't own another NFC device for now.
2.ATT
3.Not sure, haven't recieved an AT&T update so I guess I didn't have that camera software update.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Anyone know of a glowing digital neon clock widget similar to this?


----------



## Cores

Nexus 4 16GB
AOKP ROM
Franco Kernel


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Galaxy S3 - Nova Launcher, Beautiful Widgets, bla bla bla


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roll Cam Tide*
> 
> Galaxy S3 - Nova Launcher, Beautiful Widgets, bla bla bla


Holy clutter Batman!









By the way, you should flash a custom ROM on there.


----------



## SDBolts619

Updated my phone. Hyperdrive RLS13, Nova Blue theme, WidgetLocker.



















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElementR

VZW S3 w/ CM10.1 RC2. Keeping it simple for now.


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDBolts619*
> 
> Updated my phone. Hyperdrive RLS13, Nova Blue theme, WidgetLocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Are those icons included in the theme? Can I get a link if so, the blue theme I'm looking at doesn't have those.

How many of you guys use SSLauncher.? I tried it and I really like it. I still think I like Nova better, but SS having the ability to put icons anywhere regardless of the grid is awesome.


----------



## Roll Cam Tide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Holy clutter Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, you should flash a custom ROM on there.


lol It's not cluttered, easy access to all my most used apps. I've thought about flashing a new rom but so far I haven't seen any compelling enough reasons to do it.


----------



## Bonkers




----------



## HPE1000

Anyone know where I can grab some 1080x1920 wallpapers?


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Anyone know where I can grab some 1080x1920 wallpapers?


Here are some I found, what you could also do is get a 1920X1080 wallpaper and rotate it 90 degrees.


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Thanks


This is the Homescreen & LockScreen on my GS4



I use Nova Launcher's wallpaper cropping tool to crop a 1440X2560 wallpaper(originally 2560X1440) like this,to get rid of the watermark at the bottom left corner:


----------



## HPE1000

For some reason my phone wants me to crop in my downloaded 1080 pics for my wallpaper, it won't just let me set them even though they are the right resolution so I am sticking to the included wallpapers till I can figure that nonsense out.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> For some reason my phone wants me to crop in my downloaded 1080 pics for my wallpaper, it won't just let me set them even though they are the right resolution so I am sticking to the included wallpapers till I can figure that nonsense out.


check out image 2 wallpaper. Works great. Can't wait until my DNA gets Sense 5. I love those icons lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> check out image 2 wallpaper. Works great. Can't wait until my DNA gets Sense 5. I love those icons lol.


Will give it a try, thanks









I can't wait till my phone gets the camera software update, its months old and tmobile just doesnt seem to care







It's supposed to make the camera just that much more amazing.

I had a sensation 4g before this and I must say, sense has gotten much better









I hope htc pulls through their rut, they are the only smartphones I have owned and I plan to keep it that way.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Both of them are tanks in comparison to other android phones


That sensation was owned for over 2 years without being in a case and it only had a couple scratches on the back by the time I was done with it. Says a lot imo


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Will give it a try, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait till my phone gets the camera software update, its months old and tmobile just doesnt seem to care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to make the camera just that much more amazing.
> 
> I had a sensation 4g before this and I must say, sense has gotten much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope htc pulls through their rut, they are the only smartphones I have owned and I plan to keep it that way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them are tanks in comparison to other android phones
> 
> 
> That sensation was owned for over 2 years without being in a case and it only had a couple scratches on the back by the time I was done with it. Says a lot imo


Definitely glad I went back with HTC. I love the build quality and with me finding that some people like the DNA more then the S4 and as much as the One it definitely makes me feel good about taking it for free instead of paying 400-600$ for an S4/One for myself and my Fiance. I can't believe the DNA has done so poorly in sales. It's a very powerful phone and almost like the "slower bigger brother" to the One.


----------



## ElementR

Update...


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Will give it a try, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait till my phone gets the camera software update, its months old and tmobile just doesnt seem to care
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's supposed to make the camera just that much more amazing.
> 
> I had a sensation 4g before this and I must say, sense has gotten much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope htc pulls through their rut, they are the only smartphones I have owned and I plan to keep it that way.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Both of them are tanks in comparison to other android phones
> 
> 
> That sensation was owned for over 2 years without being in a case and it only had a couple scratches on the back by the time I was done with it. Says a lot imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely glad I went back with HTC. I love the build quality and with me finding that some people like the DNA more then the S4 and as much as the One it definitely makes me feel good about taking it for free instead of paying 400-600$ for an S4/One for myself and my Fiance. I can't believe the DNA has done so poorly in sales. It's a very powerful phone and almost like the "slower bigger brother" to the One.
Click to expand...

Battery life is atrocious though..I won't go so far as to liken it to the Thunderbolt but HTC ain't exactly king of battery life.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Battery life is atrocious though..I won't go so far as to liken it to the Thunderbolt but HTC ain't exactly king of battery life.


Haha I had the thunderbolt and it wasn't so bad for me. Maybe one charge in the late afternoon. I'm getting 14-16 hours of battery life with 3 hours of screen on time.

Here's my nexus 7 home screen.


----------



## HPE1000

This might be a stupid question, but I have a wifi drive coming in the mail today and it has a somewhat large battery in it (3000 mAh 5V/1A) that you can use for charging your phone on the go and I was looking at my phones battery specs, and they were 2300mAH 3.8V, I was wondering if this charging feature will cause any problems to my battery because I am trying to baby it because its non removable. I was thinking it would, but I looked at the included charger for the phone in the first place and it has 5V/1A on it also, so is the voltage of the charger not supposed to match up with the battery? I am confused, I dont want to kill my battery in the long run trying to be convenient.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQUMZRA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2KUZVNQ9LP7N9


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but I have a wifi drive coming in the mail today and it has a somewhat large battery in it (3000 mAh 5V/1A) that you can use for charging your phone on the go and I was looking at my phones battery specs, and they were 2300mAH 3.8V, I was wondering if this charging feature will cause any problems to my battery because I am trying to baby it because its non removable. I was thinking it would, but I looked at the included charger for the phone in the first place and it has 5V/1A on it also, so is the voltage of the charger not supposed to match up with the battery? I am confused, I dont want to kill my battery in the long run trying to be convenient.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AQUMZRA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2KUZVNQ9LP7N9


The *voltage output of the charger should be higher than max voltage of the battery*, otherwise the battery couldn't charge when the it is near max capacity/max voltage(equal voltage=no current flow).


----------



## HPE1000

Thanks, I didn't want to be paranoid or kill anything









My brother destroyed his ipod touch battery using some cheap china charger and the battery doesnt sync up with the meter at all anymore.


----------



## overpower

Here are mine screens

















Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Triniboi82




----------



## ElementR




----------



## Sunreeper




----------



## Anglis

Home screen


Second screen


Third screen


Lock screen


Flip animation


----------



## SDBolts619

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anyhtinggoes*
> 
> Are those icons included in the theme? Can I get a link if so, the blue theme I'm looking at doesn't have those.
> 
> How many of you guys use SSLauncher.? I tried it and I really like it. I still think I like Nova better, but SS having the ability to put icons anywhere regardless of the grid is awesome.


Sorry for the delay in getting back to you on my icons. They're actually a Go Launcher Neon Blue theme. Free on the Play Store. They work just fine with my Nova Launcher...


----------



## overpower

Update.









Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HPE1000

Should I start an Android club for OCN?


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Should I start an Android club for OCN?


DOAAA EEEETTTT


----------



## HPE1000

Well, there is this thing, its old and nobody posts on it, last time I checked (1 month or so ago) it was locked and now it isnt, odd. I might need to PM someone and figure out what is going on.
http://www.overclock.net/t/817694/unofficial-android-community-club/320_20


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Well, there is this thing, its old and nobody posts on it, last time I checked (1 month or so ago) it was locked and now it isnt, odd. I might need to PM someone and figure out what is going on.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/817694/unofficial-android-community-club/320_20


Just checked, it has never been locked.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> Just checked, it has never been locked.


O_O I feel like I am going crazy, I could swear it was locked and I said something before, don't make me lose my mind


----------



## AzzaM

Galaxy S3 | temasek 10.1 RC3 w/ boeffla kernel

nova prime launcher - here
swipe down - expand notifications | swipe up - app drawer | double tap - browser | pinch in - recent apps
wallpaper | Vintaged - here
icons | motif - here
clock | google now clock - here
weather | google now uccw widgets - here


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzaM*
> 
> Galaxy S3 | temasek 10.1 RC3 w/ boeffla kernel
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> nova prime launcher - here
> swipe down - expand notifications | swipe up - app drawer | double tap - browser | pinch in - recent apps
> wallpaper | Vintaged - here
> icons | motif - here
> clock | google now clock - here
> weather | google now uccw widgets - here


Now just hide the status bar


----------



## AzzaM

I have done on previous screen but I'm struggling deciding on a battery bar or something, plus I find myself using the notification bar to quickly reply to texts, delete emails etc so it's easier to have it there really.


----------



## Aphid

HTC One X on ViperX rom with xmister's XM kernel, -75mV


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzaM*
> 
> I have done on previous screen but I'm struggling deciding on a battery bar or something, plus I find myself using the notification bar to quickly reply to texts, delete emails etc so it's easier to have it there really.


Check out this app, works well! It is a notification widget.


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## Nilareon

Galaxy S4 with Nova Launcher

http://s908.photobucket.com/user/Kirus79x/media/2013-06-06140402_zps505aa8d1.png.html


----------



## overpower

Update!
















Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renaldy




----------



## Aphid

HTC One X SlimBean ROM (Android 4.2.2) with n3okernel v33
Apex Launcher, UCCW widgets by Screenlicious


----------



## overpower

Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paras

My HTC one









Sent from my HTC One


----------



## paras

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## von rottes

Cm10.1 on my amaze
Sent from my Amaze 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> My HTC one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


So you both have 3g and WiFi on? When connecting to one, close the other.

Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aphid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> So you both have 3g and WiFi on? When connecting to one, close the other.
> 
> Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


Juice Defender is a must have for this exact reason.


----------



## sherlock

Updated mine, made the Status bar transparent and moved some apps into folders.

Galaxy S4 with Nova Launcher Prime + Jelly Bean icons.


----------



## Bonkers

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paras*
> 
> My HTC one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One






What quick settings widget is that?


----------



## paras

Hd widget

Sent from my HTC One


----------



## FXTOi7




----------



## FXTOi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> So you both have 3g and WiFi on? When connecting to one, close the other.
> 
> Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Juice Defender is a must have for this exact reason.


Problem is - MMS still requires mobile data connection. so do a hand full of other small things.

Keeping both on is fine, i never see the mobile data connection light up while on Wifi, unless i am sending/receiving an MMS


----------



## darkstar585

idroid!








Almost fits right in...what a joke!


----------



## patriotaki

Here is mine


----------



## Aphid

Looking good Patriotaki!


----------



## FXTOi7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idroid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost fits right in...what a joke!


hahaha man this made me LOL


----------



## sherlock

Updated mine:


----------



## vangsfreaken

Got my first ever (except a huawei u8800 i borrowed for a while) androidphone the other day, and haven't much time to customize it yet, but here it is!




anything interesting I should know about Android? Any apps, tweaks or general functions you know of that might be interesting? And for those that wondered, it's a stock s4


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> Got my first ever (except a huawei u8800 i borrowed for a while) androidphone the other day, and haven't much time to customize it yet, but here it is!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything interesting I should know about Android? Any apps, tweaks or general functions you know of that might be interesting? And for those that wondered, it's a stock s4


List of thing I suggest you try:

Swiftkey keyboard/Google Keyboard(either is a big improvement over default Samsung Keyboard)
Gsam battery monitor
Nova Launcher
MX Player(for video playback)
Pocket Casts(for podcasts)
ZEDGE(ringtone, wallpaper,notification sound download).

The feature you should try first is Disable apps you don't use so that they don't consume ram space & power, go menu button->app management->all and click each app you want to disable.

Tweaks wise there are 4 screen modes for GS4(they are under the display tab in the Menu): Dynamic, Standard, Professional Photo & Movie, I would try each of those out and find out which one you like most. I prefer Dynamic as it have the most vibrant colors, but you might prefer something else.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aphid*
> 
> Looking good Patriotaki!


used it for 5 months got bored of it yesterday and returned to stock xD , i will find another one and make new homescreen . when done will post here


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> anything interesting I should know about Android? Any apps, tweaks or general functions you know of that might be interesting? And for those that wondered, it's a stock s4


Well the very first thing I would do is get rid of that dreadful touchwiz UI. After that I would tell you to root it and flash a custom ROM but that might be a tad bit extreme for a beginner.


----------



## von rottes

Mmmm, going back to my old ways


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, going back to my old ways


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*


If you are making that face about the feet.... I know Xp

But it's the only "appropriate" picture I have of Jennifer White.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Here is mine


Had this exact theme for like a week. Had to get rid of it though because it destroyed my battery life.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Had this exact theme for like a week. Had to get rid of it though because it destroyed my battery life.


i didnt notice any drain on my galaxy s3.. but my SD card was damaged and all stuff got removed


----------



## arvindrao15

you guys are attaching nice screens.....


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> List of thing I suggest you try:
> 
> 1. Swiftkey keyboard/Google Keyboard(either is a big improvement over default Samsung Keyboard)
> 2. Gsam battery monitor
> 3. Nova Launcher
> 4. MX Player(for video playback)
> 5. Pocket Casts(for podcasts)
> 6. ZEDGE(ringtone, wallpaper,notification sound download).
> 
> 7. The feature you should try first is Disable apps you don't use so that they don't consume ram space & power, go menu button->app management->all and click each app you want to disable.
> 
> 8. Tweaks wise there are 4 screen modes for GS4(they are under the display tab in the Menu): Dynamic, Standard, Professional Photo & Movie, I would try each of those out and find out which one you like most. I prefer Dynamic as it have the most vibrant colors, but you might prefer something else.


1. swiftkey costs money, and i don't have any card attached to my account at the moment... that'll have to wait. google keyboard is not available in my country








2. looks nice, currently givin' it a go








3. drained battery, so no







although i'm checking various launchers!
4. been using vlc, but will try it out








5. don't care for podcasts








6. haven't tested, but got it.

7. done! got rid of a lot of crap...

8. set to dynamic!
thank you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Well the very first thing I would do is get rid of that dreadful touchwiz UI. After that I would tell you to root it and flash a custom ROM but that might be a tad bit extreme for a beginner.


not getting into rooting when i've only had the phone since monday, but some day...









btw... i don't see the problem with touchwiz


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> 1. swiftkey costs money, and i don't have any card attached to my account at the moment... that'll have to wait. google keyboard is not available in my country
> 2. looks nice, currently givin' it a go
> 3. drained battery, so no although i'm checking various launchers!
> 4. been using vlc, but will try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. don't care for podcasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. haven't tested, but got it.
> 
> 7. done! got rid of a lot of crap...
> 
> 8. set to dynamic!
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not getting into rooting when i've only had the phone since monday, but some day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw... i don't see the problem with touchwiz


SwiftyKey have a free version

Nova launcher drained battery? how much? For me the amount is very minute and consider the improvement over touchwiz home it is completely worth it.

MX Player have the best hardware accleration decoding support(including multi-core), definitely try it out.



My battery life is just fine with it.

My biggest problem with touchwiz was that homescreen grid being too small(4X4) & the huge amount of space taken by the scrollbar between dock & homescreen grid. Switching to a custom launcher have mostly fixed this problem for me.

My homescreen now:


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 1. SwiftyKey have a free version
> 
> 2. Nova launcher drained battery? how much? For me the amount is very minute and consider the improvement over touchwiz home it is completely worth it.
> 
> 3. MX Player have the best hardware accleration decoding support(including multi-core), definitely try it out.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My battery life is just fine with it.
> 
> 4. My biggest problem with touchwiz was that homescreen grid being too small(4X4) & the huge amount of space taken by the scrollbar between dock & homescreen grid. Switching to a custom launcher have mostly fixed this problem for me.
> 
> My homescreen now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1. free for a month? nice







i'll get around to fixing a card by then








2. i don't have any numbers or screenshots, but i had to recharge it at least twice a day and when i went to bed... during school, when i got home and when i went to bed. sure i use the phone a lot as it's a brand new toy, but it's still at least one recharge more then touchwiz








3. will check it out when i go to bed, got a few hours of top gear loaded on the phone








4. haven't really noticed that yet, but i will give nova launcher another shot at a later point, so we'll see.
also, nice homescreen







the "apple-geek" in me likes it...
EDIT: i like swiftkey already


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> 1. free for a month? nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'll get around to fixing a card by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. i don't have any numbers or screenshots, but i had to recharge it at least twice a day and when i went to bed... during school, when i got home and when i went to bed. sure i use the phone a lot as it's a brand new toy, but it's still at least one recharge more then touchwiz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. will check it out when i go to bed, got a few hours of top gear loaded on the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. haven't really noticed that yet, but i will give nova launcher another shot at a later point, so we'll see.
> also, nice homescreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the "apple-geek" in me likes it...
> EDIT: i like swiftkey already


After googling *nova launcher battery drain* I seen a few people having trouble with it but they fixed it after rebooting the phone or restarting nova launcher(under nova setting->scroll to bottom->relaunch nova launcher).

I choose the OSX Galaxy wallpaper just for fun factor, an Apple Galaxy







It is avliable in ZEDGE and acutally is a 2160X1920 scrollable:


----------



## vangsfreaken

FUUUU CHROME... SORRY!

EDIT: okey, seems like ocn is screwing me, and editing two posts at the same time... quad-posting AND dual-editing







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> After googling *nova launcher battery drain* I seen a few people having trouble with it but they fixed it after rebooting the phone or restarting nova launcher(under nova setting->scroll to bottom->relaunch nova launcher).
> 
> I choose the OSX Galaxy wallpaper just for fun factor, an Apple Galaxy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is avliable in ZEDGE and acutally is a 2160X1920 scrollable:


okey... just did both and chose nova as standard launcher, i'll give it a day or two to see if it improves


----------



## NitrousX




----------



## connectwise

^ stalker alert


----------



## superhead91




----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*


what have you used?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what have you used?
Click to expand...

Minimalist ADW icons

Google Now widget

Eye In Sky widget

Power Toggle widget

ClockQ widget


----------



## superhead91

Also nova launcher

And AOKP ROM


----------



## vangsfreaken

Improvement


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Also nova launcher
> 
> And AOKP ROM


You can edit your post....

Send from Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (N7100) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McSwain

HTC One
Android revolution 10.2 Rom
4.2.2

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Also nova launcher
> 
> And AOKP ROM
> 
> 
> 
> You can edit your post....
> 
> Send from Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (N7100) using Tapatalk 2
Click to expand...

Actually I'm not aware of a way to on Tapatalk.


----------



## patriotaki

just installed new ROM Paranoid Android 3+ on my galaxy s3 will post my new home screen later =]


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Also nova launcher
> 
> And AOKP ROM
> 
> 
> 
> You can edit your post....
> 
> Send from Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (N7100) using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually I'm not aware of a way to on Tapatalk.
Click to expand...

You can't with tapatalk, this site isn't tapatalk friendly, sux to bc that's all I use.

tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzaM*
> 
> Galaxy S3 | temasek 10.1 RC3 w/ boeffla kernel
> 
> nova prime launcher - here
> swipe down - expand notifications | swipe up - app drawer | double tap - browser | pinch in - recent apps
> wallpaper | Vintaged - here
> icons | motif - here
> clock | google now clock - here
> weather | google now uccw widgets - here


Love your layout! I might need to copy everything you just did








As for the launcher, wallpaper, and icons, I can just pay for it in the market and I'm good to go? What about the clock and weather? How would I go about installing those?


----------



## overpower

New phone new screen.








Send from Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (N7100) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nathris




----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*


Apps/widgets?


----------



## nathris

Beautiful Widgets for the clock/weather
Desktop Visualizer for the apps, MinimalUI icons
Minimalistic Text for the labels, font is Catull (Google logo font)


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Beautiful Widgets for the clock/weather
> Desktop Visualizer for the apps, MinimalUI icons
> Minimalistic Text for the labels, font is Catull (Google logo font)


Thank you +rep


----------



## michintom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> New phone new screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (N7100) using Tapatalk 2


Launcher / widgets?


----------



## sWaY20

Gave up my note 2 and Verizon for greener pastures, much happier!

















tappin from a N E X U S


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michintom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> New phone new screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (N7100) using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Launcher / widgets?
Click to expand...

Search previous pages.

Send from Samsung Galaxy Note 2 (N7100) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patriotaki




----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*


Would look nicer if you made the notification bar transparent.


----------



## patriotaki

ill try to do it


----------



## darkstar585

Urban camouflage (hideous I know







)


Does prevent my wife from stealing my tablet though


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstar585*
> 
> Urban camouflage (hideous I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Does prevent my wife from stealing my tablet though


Why, see didn't saw the apps at top right? ^^

Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElementR

Update: added notifications, Halo, and a Google now icon.
"Dirty"

Clean


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Update: added notifications, Halo, and a Google now icon.
> "Dirty"
> 
> Clean


That is clean! Looks good man!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Update: added notifications, Halo, and a Google now icon.
> "Dirty"
> 
> Clean


Care to share your kernel/rom/launcher/icon packs?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Care to share your kernel/rom/launcher/icon packs?


imoseyon's Lean Kernel

Carbon ROM 6-20 Nightly

Apex Launcher

SmallWhites Icons


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> imoseyon's Lean Kernel
> Carbon ROM 6-20 Nightly
> Apex Launcher
> SmallWhites Icons


Thanks for the info. Mine(Stock/Nova/stock JB Icons):


----------



## KyesaRRi

Nice and simple, paranoid android with the metro ui icon set.


----------



## jktmas

^ looks kinda windows 8'ey to me, not that it is a bad thing. i'm actually liking w8 more every day


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KyesaRRi*
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and simple, paranoid android with the metro ui icon set.


share icon pack (link) and wallpaper pleasE







)


----------



## KyesaRRi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> share icon pack (link) and wallpaper pleasE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Icons:
http://dakirby309.deviantart.com/#/d4n4w3q

Wallpaper:
http://abrsdk.deviantart.com/art/Adventure-Time-Treehouse-253322064


----------



## gTek

Not so much here.


----------



## HPE1000

Is that a sensation 4g?


----------



## gTek

Yep


----------



## enkay

Nova launcher with 1 home screen, 2 scrollable dock screens.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher

Minimal UI Icon pack for apps,

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.launchertheme.kxnt.ui

Minimal text for Text icons and main phone icons.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=minimaltext.kyledesignedme.adwtheme

Advanced Clock Widget.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.zooper.acw

wallpaper

http://www.galaxys4wallpaper.net/GalaxyS4Wallpaper1080p-Down/images/Black%20Wood%20Galaxy%20S4%20Wallpaper.jpg


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gTek*
> 
> 
> Not so much here.


your clock intrigues me, tell me that's an app and not just your phone's ui......


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> your clock intrigues me, tell me that's an app and not just your phone's ui......


It comes with the htc sense 3-4 that was on the htc sensation 4g, I never used it when I had the phone though. I don't think you can download it.


----------



## strych9

Galaxy Nexus, stock JB 4.2.2 rom


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> your clock intrigues me, tell me that's an app and not just your phone's ui......
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with the htc sense 3-4 that was on the htc sensation 4g, I never used it when I had the phone though. I don't think you can download it.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is a Sense clock.
But I'm sure, much like the flip clock there is a 3rd party replica of it.


----------



## overpower

ojhgbj,fhj


----------



## von rottes

Would show my lockscreen but "somemod" might find it inappropriate









CM10.1, Holo glass theme, Transparent Weather clock
Default Trebuchet launcher


----------



## smex

Nice and clean..


----------



## strych9

Got rid of the soft navigation buttons on my Galaxy Nexus. Pie buttons are awesome


----------



## smex

Gonna get Pie controls too. Think it might fit good to the XZ.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Rooted Galaxy Note II running Omega v10 w/ Perseus alpha35.

I did try customizing it but I'm more for functionality than anything else, as you can probably see. Can't be bothered to spend ages making it look nice, it's got everything I need as it is.


----------



## vangsfreaken

few days old, but still the same


----------



## AMOCO

Here's mine;










Sent from my N9100 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMOCO*
> 
> Here's mine;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my N9100 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


Firefox and Chrome in the same dock. I'm guessing that Messaging is stuck in between them to keep them from killing each other.


----------



## AMOCO

lol

Sent from my N9100 using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------



## DizzlePro

i like to keep it simple


----------



## killerhz

on my SIII got port of HTC SENSE 5... loving it...


----------



## HPE1000

Wow, watch out, the samsung fanboys might murder you in your sleep..


----------



## killerhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wow, watch out, the samsung fanboys might murder you in your sleep..


lmao.. yeah data don't work so was nice to play around with it. most of the ROMS for my phone are that ugly JB crap. i need more. i should have waited and got a different phone


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Wow, watch out, the samsung fanboys might murder you in your sleep..


Your walking on a thin line here boy! My S3 is ready for blood.


----------



## pennjersey83

My basic setup. Wallpaper changes every 30 minutes automatically and clock is clickable to weather bug and alarm


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here's something to the exact opposite effect of what I posted last night:


anyone have any idea how i could make this? It looks like it would be simple since im a total noob at this stuff.


----------



## Bonkers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> anyone have any idea how i could make this? It looks like it would be simple since im a total noob at this stuff.


Black background
Nova launcher
Blue icons
Uccw

?


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucifix85*
> 
> anyone have any idea how i could make this? It looks like it would be simple since im a total noob at this stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> 
> Black background
> Nova launcher
> Blue icons
> Uccw
> 
> ?


Pretty much this. It's just a plain black background, Plain old digital clock widget with color customization, and a blue icon set. Also using eye in sky weather for the weather notification. My whole phone is black and blue themed. The notification bar, all of my menus, my drop down, everything is themed. But to do that you need a custom ROM.


----------



## Ferrari8608

Edit (new icons):


----------



## crucifix85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonkers*
> Black background
> Nova launcher
> Blue icons
> Uccw
> 
> ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Pretty much this. It's just a plain black background, Plain old digital clock widget with color customization, and a blue icon set. Also using eye in sky weather for the weather notification. My whole phone is black and blue themed. The notification bar, all of my menus, my drop down, everything is themed. But to do that you need a custom ROM.


thanks the both of you. Making this definitely helped me get use to my new phone. Havent quite figured out how to customize menus and such.

Cheers.


----------



## nathris




----------



## USFORCES

I might get an infraction if I post mine, it's a hot chick with her pink panties halfway down


----------



## HPE1000

lol


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USFORCES*
> 
> I might get an infraction if I post mine, it's a hot chick with her pink panties halfway down


The mods will understand.


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> The mods will understand.


LOL yes, and give all of us an infraction for goading him into it.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*


How you do dis?


----------



## nathris

It's just minimal text widget. The big phone icon in the middle is desktop visualizer.


----------



## valvehead

I just got my S4 GPE a few days ago. Here's a work in progress:



Nova Launcher
UCCW
Minimalist ADW icons


----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Asiqduah

My Nexus 7 home screen. Baked rom with the APEX launcher.


----------



## renaldy

S4


----------



## wire

My HTC One running 4.2.2.

Edit: lol not sure why my image isn't uploading


----------



## vangsfreaken

i got bored...
 
and never mind the chat, i forgot it and won't bother with another screenshot...


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i got bored...
> 
> and never mind the chat, i forgot it and won't bother with another screenshot...


MIUI X4 Theme icon pack?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> MIUI X4 Theme icon pack?


yup


----------



## nathris

That's Minimal UI, not MIUI X4.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> That's Minimal UI, not MIUI X4.


you're actually right, i forgot the name and i'm not very familiar with themes yet


----------



## patriotaki

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.launchertheme.kxnt.ui&hl=en

this one right? I always confuse the names xD sorry


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.launchertheme.kxnt.ui&hl=en
> 
> this one right? I always confuse the names xD sorry


i can't load the page, but it's "minimal ui go apex nova theme" by KXNT.


----------



## nathris

That's the one. Definitely worth the price IMO.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> That's the one. Definitely worth the price IMO.


seeing how it is the only item i've ever bought on the s4, yes, well worth the tiny pricetag


----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*


Wow so clean. Launcher/widget/app icons please


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> Wow so clean. Launcher/widget/app icons please


Launcher: Nova Prime
Widget: cLock (came with my ROM)
Icons: SMPL Blue


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Widget: cLock (came with my ROM)


Also available HERE.


----------



## Coree

Heres my homescreen:

The phone is the Cubot M6589, using the MTK6589 SoC by Mediatek. May not be familiar with you guys








Specs
CPU: Cortex A7 X4 28nm @ 1,2Ghz
GPU: PowerVR SGX544MP
RAM: 1GB
ROM: 4GB
Memory card: Up to 32GB (Using my old 2GB though)
Camera front: 5MPix
Camera back: 13MPix
Screen size: 4,7''
Resolution: 720x1280 IPS (312PPI)
Battery: 2500 mAh
Thickness: 9,6mm
Weight: 155g w/ battery
Price: 170€
Never used Android before, this is my first time and I love it! Currently on 4.2.1 Jelly Bean


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Coree*
> 
> Heres my homescreen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The phone is the Cubot M6589, using the MTK6589 SoC by Mediatek. May not be familiar with you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs
> CPU: Cortex A7 X4 28nm @ 1,2Ghz
> GPU: PowerVR SGX544MP
> RAM: 1GB
> ROM: 4GB
> Memory card: Up to 32GB (Using my old 2GB though)
> Camera front: 5MPix
> Camera back: 13MPix
> Screen size: 4,7''
> Resolution: 720x1280 IPS (312PPI)
> Battery: 2500 mAh
> Thickness: 9,6mm
> Weight: 155g w/ battery
> Price: 170€
> Never used Android before, this is my first time and I love it! Currently on 4.2.1 Jelly Bean


that seems kinda awesome for such a low price


----------



## Coree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> that seems kinda awesome for such a low price


Yeah! A big step-up from my old Nokia 500 which had a Symbian os


----------



## sherlock

Just Redid my Homescreen with MIUI Design+

Nova Laucher+Fancy Widget, Galaxy S4 with Default Rom


----------



## SlushySolid

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlushySolid

Oh, and the alternative page with all of my apps









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlushySolid*
> 
> Oh, and the alternative page with all of my apps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Massive WIN
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlushySolid*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


WINN


----------



## von rottes

Minor changes.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This Splash Screen



This Boot Animation




Lock & Home screen



This Theme
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mix3d.theme.hologlass.beta

These Icons
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1810455

Need a transparent Status bar but not sure if any of them for a qHD will work or if I need one FOR an Amaze


----------



## ElementR

And now...


----------



## nathris




----------



## strych9




----------



## nathris




----------



## wierdo124




----------



## superhead91




----------



## cavallino

What icon theme/pack is that?


----------



## nagle3092




----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> What icon theme/pack is that?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.david1171.minimalist


----------



## Asiqduah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*


I thought your screen said it was 20º in Sammich...... now I'm hungry and you're soley to blame....


----------



## mingqi53

Nexus 4, 8 GB model running Android 4.3.

Top widget = Power Toggles
Icons = Tiny White
Launcher = Holo Launcher HD
UCCW widget = custom


----------



## cavallino

Nexus 10, and S4 GE


----------



## cavallino

can't settle on a design


----------



## Cores

Edit: disregard this post


----------



## Cores

Just noticed image is covered by volume. Cannot edit on tapa.










Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## darkRyu

What battery % app is that???


----------



## Ferrari8608

It comes default with Cyanogenmod. I haven't seen it anywhere else.


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My new home screens. Thanks to user mark_thaddeus for showing us S4 guys the tutorial and helping me out.

I've got 5 screens. Home screen and 2 on either side. Uploaded the pictures going from left to right.

*Apps*
Nova Launcher Prime
Eye In Sky
Power Toggles
Simple Text
Minimal UI Go Apex Nova Theme
Simple RSS Widget
Circle Battery Widget
ES File Explorer File Manager
Minimalistic Text


----------



## ahnafakeef




----------



## Ferrari8608

Modified the icons and removed the clock from the status bar (only when at the home screen)


----------



## nathris

dat amoled


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> dat amoled


What phone?


----------



## nathris

Plain old Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Kongslien

HTC One:
- Android Revolution HD 12.2
- Transparent dock/semi-transparent folders by [email protected]
Stock launcher, but with Unicon you can use icon packs made for the most popular launchers.
- Tiny White Icon Pack


----------



## jetpuck73

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ElementR

Jet you should try OCN in your mobile browser, MUCH better then tapatalk!


----------



## jetpuck73

I will check it out.


----------



## cdoublejj

I wish this was real.




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ssa7q/i_just_wanted_to_make_a_working_super_metroid/%5B/URL


----------



## GTX670

*PORTRAIT*



*LANDSCAPE*



Device: Samsung Galaxy Note GT-N7000
ROM: CYanogenMod 10.1 Android 4.2.2 (because the 10.2 as Android 4.3 is too buggy/laggy)
Kernel: NeoX Kernel 1.4.3 • CPU @1600MHz • GPU @400MHz @1300mV
135mm screen or 5,3" at 1280x1080 screen mode: UI + Dynamic
Samsung Touchwizz theme version 351


----------



## nathris




----------



## sherlock

My Nexus 7


----------



## Oupavoc

What's everyone's favorite launcher? I've tried apex and nova both great!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> What's everyone's favorite launcher? I've tried apex and nova both great!


I'm a nova user myself and the option to use a grid size of 16x16 makes it a winner for me. Not sure if the other launchers have followed yet.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> What's everyone's favorite launcher? I've tried apex and nova both great!


Apex is my favorite. Just try them all and find what is easiest for you use, they all have the same options for the most part.


----------



## cdoublejj

is a launcher something i can setup with a rooted phone? is there any thing that uses less resources than the default launcher?


----------



## PCunicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> is a launcher something i can setup with a rooted phone? is there any thing that uses less resources than the default launcher?


Yes, you can even set it up without a rooted phone, and no, there really isn't a launcher that uses to much less resources then the Stock one.


----------



## wierdo124

Nova Prime!


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> What's everyone's favorite launcher? I've tried apex and nova both great!


Another Nova user here.


----------



## Sunreeper

Love me my nova


----------



## nathris

Buzz Launcher is fantastic, if a bit quirky. No icon packs, but you can download other people's configs using their built in web UI.


----------



## Ferrari8608

I went from GO to ADW to Nova, and I definitely like Nova the most of the three.


----------



## jktmas

I use nova and love it, definantly noticed a huge battery gain after switching from my LG launcher to Nova


----------



## Makyl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send from Samsung Galaxy Note (N7000) using Tapatalk 2


What have you used?


----------



## superhead91

Moto X


----------



## Simca

ew, you can see the pixels.


----------



## arvindrao15

My Brand new HTC One Screen Shots :


----------



## HolyDriver

My old rooted GS2 with Nova Launcher


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ew, you can see the pixels.


tapatalk must downsize the pics because they look fine on my phone


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> ew, you can see the pixels.


I sure hope you can or you would be blind.


----------



## vangsfreaken

installed cyanogenmod 10.2 two weeks ago, therefore things have changed a bit...


things to notice:
1. the little flash is, quite obviously, a flashlight








2. i changed themes in between screenshots, but the layout stayed the same so i didn't bother to take another







also, that little, white icon in the last picture is just my daily schedule in evernote








so, last but not least... does anyone know of a good app to schedule my day? like a detailed view where i can note when i have to be where, and why







(no, not calendar, more detailed)
EDIT: forgot the most important part, isn't there any way to have transparent notificationbar with CM?


----------



## sherlock

My HTC One, just got it Monday.
Nova Launcher

Sense 5


----------



## nathris

Still need to fix the status bar. That blue must die.


----------



## arvindrao15

I am having very good experience using HTC one everything in one phone.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My HTC One, just got it Monday.
> Nova Launcher
> 
> Sense 5


Which weather widget is that?


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> My HTC One, just got it Monday.
> Nova Launcher
> 
> Sense 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which weather widget is that?
Click to expand...

Beautiful widgets

tappin from the Nexus 4


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Which weather widget is that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Beautiful widgets
> 
> tappin from the Nexus 4


Those are actually Fancy Widgets.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Grabbed an S4 a couple weeks ago. Happy with it so far.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yeti Poacher*
> 
> Grabbed an S4 a couple weeks ago. Happy with it so far.


Nice trippy screens!


----------



## cavallino

Aviate Launcher Alpha


----------



## sherlock

My Nexus 7, Nova Launcher & CM10.2 Kang by DJLamontagneIII


----------



## DuckKnuckle

My new setup. Enjoying the transparent, minimalist setup.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

^^ I like that setup. Nice and sterile. Stress free.


----------



## smex

Sony XZ 6603 @Android 4.2.2 - with Pie Conrol, Nova Launcher & Icon packs


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Aviate Launcher Alpha


Love the look but I wish the launcher was more customizable like Nova!


----------



## Kongslien

HTC One
Android Revolution HD
Sense 5 Toolbox
Unicon and Tiny White Icon Pack


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Aviate Launcher Alpha
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How long did it take for you to get an invite to the closed beta?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> How long did it take for you to get an invite to the closed beta?


Maybe a month or so?


----------



## kga92

Just got the Galaxy Note 3, switched to nova launcher and some custom icons and I am now undergoing therapy to forget about touchwiz.


----------



## wierdo124

We've all been there. We're here for you, man.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kga92*
> 
> Just got the Galaxy Note 3, switched to nova launcher and some custom icons and I am now undergoing therapy to forget about touchwiz.


A couple hours with nova should do the trick.







It did for me. What icon pack is that?


----------



## kga92

http://in-ess.net/portfolio/hexagon-android-icon-set/#work
Here you go.


----------



## ElementR

Get a custom ROM so you can totally forget about TW. I'm running the CM 10.2 nightlies with no issues on my S3.


----------



## kga92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Get a custom ROM so you can totally forget about TW. I'm running the CM 10.2 nightlies with no issues on my S3.


Might do it at some point, as long as I find replacements for some of the features that are actually nice in touchwiz.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Get a custom ROM so you can totally forget about TW. I'm running the CM 10.2 nightlies with no issues on my S3.


I'm running 10.1.3 on my S3 because I wasn't sure how stable the 10.2 nightlies are. But if you are having no issues I may try them. Are you flashing the new nightlies every night?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> I'm running 10.1.3 on my S3 because I wasn't sure how stable the 10.2 nightlies are. But if you are having no issues I may try them. Are you flashing the new nightlies every night?


Yes I am. Not sure why there is no RC yet I'm having any problems.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Yes I am. Not sure why there is no RC yet I'm having any problems.


I was waiting for the RC but if you're not having any issues I think I'll try them. Looks like they've been working on the 10.2's for awhile so most of the bugs are probably worked out. Thanks!


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> I was waiting for the RC but if you're not having any issues I think I'll try them. Looks like they've been working on the 10.2's for awhile so most of the bugs are probably worked out. Thanks!


Just make a CWM backup of you 10.1 install and reflash that if you need to.


----------



## strych9

Here is mine, still a work in progress.


Btw, you guys can check this site out, has got some real nice homescreens: http://mycolorscreen.com/


----------



## staryoshi

My Galaxy Note 3 came in today and I LOVE it. Words can't describe how much happier I am with T-Mobile after 1 day than I was after 22 months with Sprint. I get solid 4G LTE where once I would barely get a 3g signal with Sprint - and I didn't have to give up unlimited data









On topic: I'm keeping it fairly simple for now, but I'll continue to play with it as time goes on.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> My Galaxy Note 3 came in today and I LOVE it. Words can't describe how much happier I am with T-Mobile after 1 day than I was after 22 months with Sprint. I get solid 4G LTE where once I would barely get a 3g signal with Sprint - and I didn't have to give up unlimited data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On topic: I'm keeping it fairly simple for now, but I'll continue to play with it as time goes on.


I can't wait for my Note 3 as well!







The wife is getting my S4!


----------



## DRBvid123

This is a few shots from a Boost Mobile / Sprint (USA) ZTE Force (Aurora). It runs Android 4.0.4 and window manager Nova Launcher v2.2.3. Overall the phone is ok, but the service in Seattle for Sprint is "lame," imo.


----------



## cavallino

I got my invite to the Themer Beta. It's a great concept but could use some more features. Example: It has shortcuts for "messaging" but I can only bind it to hangouts, sms, or fb messenger. Not google voice. Still going to stick to Aviate for now but I am going to keep a close eye on themer.


----------



## ph10m

Note 2 with the MI6 4.3 leak, heavily customised of course


----------



## cavallino

Aviate was causing my phone to reboot so switched to themer.


----------



## ZealotKi11er




----------



## Sunreeper

The girls facial expression is so creepy and dead


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> The girls facial expression is so creepy and dead


Yeah she is like a doll.


----------



## Sunreeper

MIKASA


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> MIKASA


I miss AoT so much.


----------



## Sunreeper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> I miss AoT so much.


Me too







it was insanely popular though so I bet they'll continue it. It was really new and refreshing I didn't expect it to be one of my favourite anime's of this year.


----------



## cavallino

More fun with themer


----------



## scutzi128

Note 2:



Nexus 7:


----------



## ntuason




----------



## ElementR




----------



## darkRyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yeah she is like a doll.


What icon pack is that?? Thanks


----------



## Tman5293

Here's my first new setup in months:










Slide to the right:










Slide to the right again:


----------



## mark3510

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Here's my first new setup in months:


Very nice and simple. Care to share? xD


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkRyu*
> 
> What icon pack is that?? Thanks


Its a Theme for Apex Launcher. Just search Apex Launcher at the store and this should be on the top of the list.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark3510*
> 
> Very nice and simple. Care to share? xD


It's a theme for the new Mycolorscreen.com themer app. You have to be a beta member to use it.

http://themerapp.com/

If you get in the beta, just install the app and you can choose from hundreds of custom made screens. The one I'm using is called Wire Frame.

EDIT: This may be of interest to some of you guys:


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Looks really cool.


----------



## vangsfreaken

anyone here using aviate launcher? because i really want an invite


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> anyone here using aviate launcher? because i really want an invite


I gave all my invites away on Android Central last week.









For what its worth its a pretty great launcher and is pretty polished for a beta.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I gave all my invites away on Android Central last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what its worth its a pretty great launcher and is pretty polished for a beta.


When is the full version supposed to be released? I'll have to look into this. I really like Nova but I like to change things up.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> When is the full version supposed to be released? I'll have to look into this. I really like Nova but I like to change things up.


Not sure. I have been switching between it an themer.

Only issue is it always seems to say I am in the starbucks about 3 blocks away when I'm at home. haha


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I gave all my invites away on Android Central last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what its worth its a pretty great launcher and is pretty polished for a beta.


but... i want it







anyone else got one left?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> but... i want it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else got one left?


Join the Aviate community on Google+. People are constantly giving them away.


----------



## vangsfreaken

weeee, i haz aviate







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Join the Aviate community on Google+. People are constantly giving them away.


that wasn't such a bad idea


----------



## kga92

Tried out Aviate, but was kinda disappointed at the lack of options and customization.

Current setup:

Lockscreen:


Home:


----------



## cavallino

Yeah I wish it had more customization. Specifically the ability to get rid of the stupid foursquare checkin button.


----------



## wierdo124

I'm on it now, not convinced.


----------



## DRBvid123

Nova single screen max icon size.


----------



## nathris

4.4


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.4


Device?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Device?


Nexus 7(2013)


----------



## ElementR

I have to try it out then.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

HTC Sensation running CyanogenMod 10 Jellybean 4.1.2











Roms a little buggy but light weight and fast... well its really light weight now once I removed all the crap I didnt need


----------



## danilon62

Galaxy S III running cyanogenmod 9 (4.0.1)


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danilon62*
> 
> Galaxy S III running cyanogenmod 9 (4.0.1)


Why CM9? CM10.2 (4.3.1) is available for the S3.


----------



## danilon62

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Why CM9? CM10.2 (4.3.1) is available for the S3.


Installed it a while ago but im too lazy to install another ROM hahaha, for now CM 9 works fine


----------



## vangsfreaken

not sure when i last posted, but after using a htc desire for over a week (defective battery on the s4) i feel like my s4 deserves a little mentioning now that it's back









running cyanogenmod 10.2







also, i need a new wallpaper







that's actually just a random picture of a friend of mine...


----------



## wierdo124

I'll wait for the OTA on my N7.


----------



## zflamewing

This was the lock screen on my HTC Vivid before it vanished. I haven't gotten around to playing with my One yet....still deciding on which direction I want to go with it still.


----------



## DizturbedOne

I'm not a big fan of loud colors or crowded screens.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## DizturbedOne

For productivity reasons, I also have these screens to the left and right of the home screen

















Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## wierdo124




----------



## Tman5293




----------



## connectwise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> not sure when i last posted, but after using a htc desire for over a week (defective battery on the s4) i feel like my s4 deserves a little mentioning now that it's back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running cyanogenmod 10.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, i need a new wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's actually just a random picture of a friend of mine...


Normal to have 2 icons behind the 1st icon? How does that work?


----------



## DuckKnuckle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> Normal to have 2 icons behind the 1st icon? How does that work?


That's a folder. You drag an icon over another and it creates it. The folder just looks different. When you tap on it, it opens up with all the available apps in that folder.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizturbedOne*
> 
> I'm not a big fan of loud colors or crowded screens.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Use OCN though the browser. The mobile version is great compared to Tapatalk.


----------



## connectwise

O really... XD lol such a simple thing


----------



## Kromeo

nothing special.


----------



## MIGhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Use OCN though the browser. The mobile version is great compared to Tapatalk.


2nd this. I can't even get this site to load my subscriptions in tapatalk.


----------



## Simca

Finally have my Nexus 5 set up.


----------



## GAMERIG

Took from a beautiful LifeView! =o)

Sent from my BLU Life View using Tapatalk


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*


I must have this. Please what is this


----------



## Ferrari8608

I will never understand how you all tolerate having two clocks on the home screen. You can hide the one in the status bar. To each your own though I suppose.


----------



## sherlock

Android 4.4 Mountain Lion for me


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> I must have this. Please what is this


I found it on MyColorScreen a few months ago. I believe in Apex I set it up as 1 home screen 12x9 grid with persistent search disabled, overlapping widgets enabled, dock disabled. The Icons are SmallWhites and UCCW widget (can send you the skin if you want). The wallpaper is the Phase Beam from CM10.2 Live Wallpapers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608*
> 
> I will never understand how you all tolerate having two clocks on the home screen. You can hide the one in the status bar. To each your own though I suppose.


The problem is that there is no way to disable the status bar clock on the home screen only. I tried disabling it but I found myself looking for the clock when I was in an app and its disabled there as well.


----------



## MadGoat

SIII SlimBean 4.3.1


----------



## Ferrari8608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608*
> 
> I will never understand how you all tolerate having two clocks on the home screen. You can hide the one in the status bar. To each your own though I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that there is no way to disable the status bar clock on the home screen only. I tried disabling it but I found myself looking for the clock when I was in an app and its disabled there as well.
Click to expand...

Not true if you're using Nova; I don't know about other launchers.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Ferrari8608*
> 
> Not true if you're using Nova; I don't know about other launchers.


I can't do it in Apex, can only hide the status bar completely or disable the clock in the CM settings.

Learning a new launcher...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Blurred out my emails,









Galaxy Note II, Omega Rom. Nova Launcher. 240DPI, of course!


----------



## sterik01

Note 3

best phone ever. Moved from iPhone5


----------



## quakermaas

Galaxy S4, Wanam Lite 1.5 (4.2.2) ROM, GoLauncher


----------



## Tman5293

Trying this one out for a while:


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> Trying this one out for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's from the MCS themer app? I hope they add support for k9 Mail client soon, I get an invalid account error.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> That's from the MCS themer app? I hope they add support for k9 Mail client soon, I get an invalid account error.


Yep it sure is.


----------



## superhead91

Moto X


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> Moto X


icons please?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> icons please?


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.launchertheme.kxnt.click


----------



## sterik01

Update on my note 3

still loving it


----------



## GAMERIG

Theme launcher -









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.launchertheme.kxnt.click


thank you


----------



## GAMERIG

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## HolyDriver

Kit Kat launcher on my unrooted S2. Anything more extravagant eats up too much RAM. Just need to hold out until March.


----------



## sherlock

Decided to put most App I use on one page, thanks for Nova Laucher it didn't look too bad


----------



## emroz_2272

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Updated mine, made the Status bar transparent and moved some apps into folders.
> 
> Galaxy S4 with Nova Launcher Prime + Jelly Bean icons.


how did you make the status bar transparent? would be great if you could mention it!


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emroz_2272*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Updated mine, made the Status bar transparent and moved some apps into folders.
> 
> Galaxy S4 with Nova Launcher Prime + Jelly Bean icons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how did you make the status bar transparent? would be great if you could mention it!
Click to expand...

Thats what 4.4 kit Kat looks like now (stock android/nexus 5)


















tappin from my neXus 5


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emroz_2272*
> 
> how did you make the status bar transparent? would be great if you could mention it!


The ROM would have to support status bar transparency,at that time that's something Samsung enabled in their ROM for Galaxy S4 and I was able to use it with Nova Laucher as well(HTC enabled it on the HTC One, but don't allow third party launcher to use it). Android 4.4 now support it on Nexus 5 and can be enabled on Nexus 4/7/10 via Nova Launcher/Apex Launcher(currently only on Beta).

Btw, that post was so old(I sold that GS4, bought a HTC One then sold it and bought this Nexus 5 in the mean time), you can check out my Nexus 5 homescreen on top of your post on this page.

->5month->


----------



## ntuason




----------



## cherryMQ

those are some sweet home screens.

I really need to root my Legend...


----------



## mark3510

Using Nova Launcher and Zooper Widget plus some assorted icons


----------



## emroz_2272

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> The ROM would have to support status bar transparency,at that time that's something Samsung enabled in their ROM for Galaxy S4 and I was able to use it with Nova Laucher as well(HTC enabled it on the HTC One, but don't allow third party launcher to use it). Android 4.4 now support it on Nexus 5 and can be enabled on Nexus 4/7/10 via Nova Launcher/Apex Launcher(currently only on Beta).
> 
> Btw, that post was so old(I sold that GS4, bought a HTC One then sold it and bought this Nexus 5 in the mean time), you can check out my Nexus 5 homescreen on top of your post on this page.
> 
> ->5month->


congratulations on the Nexus 5! and apologies for digging up the old post

i am using an i9100 galaxy s2 with android 4.1.2 (touchwiz, last official update by Samsung)

wanted to change the colour of the status bar to match my black background or make the status bar transparent without rooting my phone, unfortunately seems impossible as of this moment (using nova launcher prime beta and dont want to install any status bar app)


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emroz_2272*
> 
> congratulations on the Nexus 5! and apologies for digging up the old post
> 
> i am using an i9100 galaxy s2 with android 4.1.2 (touchwiz, last official update by Samsung)
> 
> wanted to change the colour of the status bar to match my black background or make the status bar transparent without rooting my phone, unfortunately seems impossible as of this moment (using nova launcher prime beta and dont want to install any status bar app)


Unfortunately you will need to install a custom Rom that support transparent status bar, as Nova 2.3 beta only supports transparent status bar on native 4.4 devices.


----------



## kga92

Decided to try out the new google launcher and google now, lets see how smart it is. Also switched to 420 dpi and now i cant go back







this os what the note 3 is supposed to look like out of the box IMO.










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## superhead91

No major changes. New wallpaper and transparent navigation and notification bars thanks to 4.4 update.

Moto X


----------



## Evil Genius Jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


Very nice! What launcher/theme?


----------



## ElementR




----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evil Genius Jr*
> 
> Very nice! What launcher/theme?


Thank you.. it is *Themer* <<Click.

Have a nice weekend


----------



## hurleyef

I really wish google would give us options for the news and weather widget and the music widget where we could have transparent or black backgrounds. I've used custom apks before, but they always prove a headache when it comes time to update.


----------



## bluebeard

My home screen

used on a nexus 7 and a nexus 4

the 500px wallpaper is turned off for this screenshot

not rooted --- all apps used are free


----------



## nathris

Decided to try KitKat (CM11). It was a bit laggy using Dalvik, but seems to be running nicely with ART.


----------



## wierdo124

I've gone to kitkat as well. A bit buggy but passable right now. Hopefully it matures sooner than later.


----------



## Simca

I'm on KitKat 4.4 natively. No lag.

Nexus 5 master race.


----------



## MadGoat

Impatiently waiting for SlimRom's 4.4 release... out of all the roms, this has been my bread and butter for the longest...


----------



## ElementR

There are Alpha builds of Slim ROM for the N5. I have been using Cataclysm ROM with no issues but I will try Slim when its out of alpha/beta.


----------



## cavallino

Kit Kat is a little laggy at start up on my S4 GPE. Other than that its been smooth as butter.


----------



## vangsfreaken

i'm still waiting for 4.4 for my i9505 myself... i found some versions, but i don't feel like leaving cm 10.2


----------



## ImmortalKenny

Nexus 4
4.4 PSX v2
Dodol launcher/widgets


----------



## xxgamxx

Nothing special.


----------



## Simca

Yay boobs, message went through fine.


----------



## superhead91

New holiday setup

Moto X


----------



## sterik01

I'd marry her instantly.


----------



## vangsfreaken

huh... my s4 can do a full hour with the screen on (browsing twitter and facebook) with only one charge!







that's fine, wasn't planning on using my phone today anyways....








well, i were supposed to redo my homescreen...


----------



## Simca

1 hour is pretty bad. My Nexus 5 isn't wonderful for active usage, but even it gets more battery life than that...even playing games.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 1 hour is pretty bad. My Nexus 5 isn't wonderful for active usage, but even it gets more battery life than that...even playing games.


i know... i've been busy all day, took it out of my pocket an hour ago... was rather shocked to see it at 15 %







i've gotten used to it not being close to my old iphone, but 1 hour browsing with a brand new battery? terrible. not even cyanogenmod can save that...


----------



## hurleyef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i know... i've been busy all day, took it out of my pocket an hour ago... was rather shocked to see it at 15 %
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've gotten used to it not being close to my old iphone, but 1 hour browsing with a brand new battery? terrible. not even cyanogenmod can save that...


That's ridiculous. Have you checked to see what's eating all of your power? I've had apps in the past burn power even when the phone was asleep.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurleyef*
> 
> That's ridiculous. Have you checked to see what's eating all of your power? I've had apps in the past burn power even when the phone was asleep.


yes, it was just ridiculous indeed, it's usually not near that awful







it usually lasts almost a day with noticeable use... after that i disabled wifi during sleep, now it's almost twice as good as normal







this is with very low usage though, but it's still not bad


----------



## vangsfreaken

same girl on both screens for once


----------



## GAMERIG

Wow, launcher is very originated, elegant, and neatly!

BTW - It's a buzz launcher. =o)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## factualpuddle




----------



## Sasasd

Pretty basic. It's Galaxy S2 with Omni 4.4.1.


----------



## ntuason

= Weather

 = Home

 = News & Apps


----------



## Wrend

Still an ongoing work-in-progress, of course, but these are my current home screens on my Nexus 5:

   

I might go the way of making folders and using just one home screen, but I haven't yet.

...

Might go with this, though it doesn't look all that nice really, and doesn't show off the background well:


----------



## GAMERIG

It's a Context-Android lock screen launcher.

*Coverscreen apps* on Google Play.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using Tapatalk


----------



## strych9

CM11 on my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## wierdo124

G-Nex still kickin it. nice.


----------



## von rottes

Not really big on sense 5 UI, but.....


Some of the features are kinda cool... plus I can't get Play edition Roms to work right...
And only kitkat rom that will boot is Eligancia ....and I CAN NOT STAND the redundant quick settings in the notifications









~EDIT
Oh yeah.... The fact that my phone works as a Remote control is pretty cool too


----------



## Sunreeper

Awww yeah panty and stocking


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Awww yeah panty and stocking


Kneesocks is where it's AT SON!


----------



## xxgamxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> G-Nex still kickin it. nice.


G-nex here, installing 4.4 gave this guy some more time to live.


----------



## jackblack644

Stock Android 4.4.2 on my Nexus 4.

Nova Launcher beta.


----------



## Simca

I notice a lot of people don't like customising their phone.


----------



## Kongslien

HTC One


----------



## Sunreeper

I like. Link to wallpaper?


----------



## Kongslien

If you meant mine, here it is.


----------



## Sunreeper

Yes I was referring to you and thank you. If you don't mind me asking where did you get the wallpaper?


----------



## Simca

Probably Deviant Art or Safebooru.


----------



## Kongslien

i think i found it through MyLittleWallpaper.com. Which links to mostly Deviantart.


----------



## MadGoat

Sero 7 Pro

Debloated, rooted. Apex launcher


----------



## ElementR

Nexus 5 CM 11


----------



## UZ7

Stock 4.4.2
Xposed/Gravity box
Faux123 kernel










Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BWAS1000

Rest isnt particurlarly interesting









Sent from my GT-S7562L using Tapatalk


----------



## BWAS1000

Kindle Fire HD 7 v1.
Cm10.2


----------



## packerbackermk

Pretty vanilla home screne. Anyone know how to get knox, samsungs stupid privacy bloatware, off of my phone.


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> Pretty vanilla home screne. Anyone know how to get knox, samsungs stupid privacy bloatware, off of my phone.


You will have to be rooted to get bloatware off. Then you can use something like NoBloat to remove it.


----------



## svtfmook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *packerbackermk*
> 
> Pretty vanilla home screne. Anyone know how to get knox, samsungs stupid privacy bloatware, off of my phone.


have you tried Settings > Apps > All, then disabling the apps


----------



## jackblack644

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> I notice a lot of people don't like customising their phone.


MKBHD style wallpaper, icon pack and no clock in the status bar. Happy now?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackblack644*
> 
> MKBHD style wallpaper, icon pack and no clock in the status bar. Happy now?


Much


----------



## von rottes

Android Revolution HD 31.6 on HTC one








Cleanbean Status Icons ~ all white

4.4 Kitkat seems to still be a bit buggy with Signal and notifications.


----------



## Sunreeper

Who's the lady?


----------



## svtfmook

http://s1100.photobucket.com/user/svtfmook/media/Screenshot_2014-01-07-16-36-02_zps830f91ed.png.html


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sunreeper*
> 
> Who's the lady?


That would be riae McCarthy... She's a suicide girl


----------



## joostflux

Very excited to have found this thread!

Here are a few of my earlier lock screens:



















As you can see I am a bit of a fan of the whole minimalist layout

And now my current lock screen:










and home screen:










Yes, that is my home screen, I didn't just upload that picture


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackblack644*
> 
> MKBHD style wallpaper, icon pack and no clock in the status bar. Happy now?


Clean and simplistic, beautiful


----------



## DracoManX69

Forgot what the clock widget is, think it's a live wallpaper, and using apex launcher



also the wallpaper is attached

02652_multicoloredmilksplash_1920x1080.jpg 112k .jpg file


----------



## gunzkevin1

All my screens in order. I like to have access to all my apps I use fairly easily.
Background is my girlfriend and I to keep everyone happy.

Droid DNA running 4.2.2 with Sense 5.0
Icon Changer to change some icons.


----------



## gunzkevin1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoManX69*
> 
> Forgot what the clock widget is, think it's a live wallpaper, and using apex launcher
> 
> 
> 
> also the wallpaper is attached
> 
> 02652_multicoloredmilksplash_1920x1080.jpg 112k .jpg file


That is your home screen or your lock screen? Either way, very simple and nice







What do the buttons in the corners control?


----------



## voodooxxx

Hey

please tell me where you get this wallpapers ?

tnx


----------



## Rambleon84

Slimkat and nova, perfect combo


----------



## Rambleon84




----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunzkevin1*
> 
> That is your home screen or your lock screen? Either way, very simple and nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do the buttons in the corners control?


That is my home screen but my lockscreen is also very simple, similar style.
The button in the bottom left shows my other homescreens (this is the middle one).
The button on the bottom right shows my notification bar/hides it


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voodooxxx*
> 
> Hey
> 
> please tell me where you get this wallpapers ?
> 
> tnx


Just google hd wallpaper and you should get a myriad of sites and stuff off google images, you can also add a theme to the search i.e. "hd wallpaper abstract"

also another good trick to actually get proper hd images is to google for whatever then add 1920x1080

i.e. "hd wallpaper abstract 1920x1080"

this will search for only images with that resolution, also works for any other image resolution if you ever need an image of a certain size


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rambleon84*
> 
> Slimkat and nova, perfect combo


What are you using to get the transparent notification


----------



## Tman5293

Currently using this one:


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoManX69*
> 
> What are you using to get the transparent notification


Was added in KitKat, but I believe KK Launcher, Nova, and Apex allow this option for either Android 4.0+ or 4.3+.


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Was added in KitKat, but I believe KK Launcher, Nova, and Apex allow this option for either Android 4.0+ or 4.3+.


oooo awesome can't wait to get my hands on kitkat


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoManX69*
> 
> oooo awesome can't wait to get my hands on kitkat


What device do you have?


----------



## Simca

Custom wallpaper.


----------



## BWAS1000

Featuring the Honda NSX and Nissan 180SX


----------



## benjamen50

Samsung Galaxy S2 on 4.4 ROM + Rooted. I only bought this phone like a month ago. Definitely a big upgrade from a iPhone 4.

Took me quite some time to work out to upload a image with my 4.4 rom lol.


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> What device do you have?


xperia arc atm and its a miracle theres even a halfd decent ics rom on here, but orded the xperia l a few weeks ago so thats the new upgrade


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S2 on 4.4 ROM + Rooted. I only bought this phone like a month ago. Definitely a big upgrade from a iPhone 4.
> 
> Took me quite some time to work out to upload a image with my 4.4 rom lol.


quite sleek, whats the weather widget, thanks


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DracoManX69*
> 
> quite sleek, whats the weather widget, thanks


Either CM's cLock or Chronus


----------



## benjamen50

This weather widget (Also built in together with the clock.) is preinstalled in custom AOSP Roms such as Cyanogenmod, AOKP, PACman ROM, Beanstalk, Cyanfox and ETC.


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> This weather widget (Also built in together with the clock.) is preinstalled in custom AOSP Roms such as Cyanogenmod, AOKP, PACman ROM, Beanstalk, Cyanfox and ETC.


Then its CyanogenMod's cLock, but you can download it on the playstore as Chronus.


----------



## Winrahr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benjamen50*
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S2 on 4.4 ROM + Rooted. I only bought this phone like a month ago. Definitely a big upgrade from a iPhone 4.
> 
> Took me quite some time to work out to upload a image with my 4.4 rom lol.


Hey our settings icon are in the same spot











Xperia Z1 on Sony 4.3


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Winrahr*
> 
> Hey our settings icon are in the same spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xperia Z1 on Sony 4.3


oh man what rom are you using, looks good and i cant really find anything i lke for my zl


----------



## Winrahr

I'm running stock rom









Using Apex Launcher with Dashclock and Eye in the Sky. Center clock using GravityBox and gradient status bar using Tinted Status Bar. Font is Roboto Light


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Custom wallpaper.


Looks awesome! What theme/icon pack is that?


----------



## Simca

It's called "Phoney icon pack" there's 2 of them. One is black on black and black with white. That's black with white.


----------



## von rottes

Sauce


----------



## Mugen87

My nexus 5







Any suggestions for a way to change icons and keep OK Google? Any suggestions for white minimalist icons?


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> My nexus 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions for a way to change icons and keep OK Google? Any suggestions for white minimalist icons?


nexus phones have the best version of android, plain android, so clean and elegant


----------



## Mugen87

Thats how I feel. The icons are just killing me though I need a nice set.

I really like ok google, but I understand that some launchers will remove the feature. I want to keep ok-g, but dont know what to use for a launcher?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Thats how I feel. The icons are just killing me though I need a nice set.
> 
> I really like ok google, but I understand that some launchers will remove the feature. I want to keep ok-g, but dont know what to use for a launcher?


Yeah, sucks. I liked the feature and nova is like no.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> Yeah, sucks. I liked the feature and nova is like no.


Should have gotten a Moto X pleb


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Should have gotten a Moto X pleb


You don't make any sense.


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> You don't make any sense.


I have Nova Launcher and I can still use "Ok Google Now".


----------



## FastMHz

Action Launcher, Single home screen, Jelly Bean:


----------



## DracoManX69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Thats how I feel. The icons are just killing me though I need a nice set.
> 
> I really like ok google, but I understand that some launchers will remove the feature. I want to keep ok-g, but dont know what to use for a launcher?


not white minimalist but you should try the suave icon packs, just searching for 'suave' in play should bring em up


----------



## Mugen87

To the moto x comment above. I was debating between the nexus 5 and moto x. Went nexus to stay on the "Dev" track and know I have the most open phone available.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FastMHz*
> 
> Action Launcher, Single home screen, Jelly Bean:


Wallpaper link if u can. Tomb raider?


----------



## Sunreeper

Not sure where he got the wallpaper but yeah that is tomb raider


----------



## 2010rig

Galaxy S3, CM11 Nightly, just got Nova Launcher, but haven't played with it yet. Definitely looking for some new icons...


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> To the moto x comment above. I was debating between the nexus 5 and moto x. Went nexus to stay on the "Dev" track and know I have the most open phone available.


Meh. Moto X stock ROM as pretty much stock Android with a few tweaks that are actually nice additions. You can get a Google Play edition Moto X now, but then you lose the cool features of the Moto X, so in that case you might as well get a Nexus 5.


----------



## FastMHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Wallpaper link if u can. Tomb raider?


I snagged it off the Tomb Raider Community Hub page on Steam


----------



## Mugen87

Thx. Do I have to use a launcher to change icons?


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Thx. Do I have to use a launcher to change icons?


Pretty much.


----------



## strych9

CM11 w/ Nova launcher on Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Kongslien

Finally changed wallpaper, AND made the widget i wanted for so long. HTC One, rooted and Xpose.

1st: Clean homescreen


2nd: Right screen. Clock enlarged just for show-off


----------



## Icekilla

Well?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Wallpaper link if u can. Tomb raider?


still interested in link?
http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/612789941118309110/3CFDEC3DCAFC755F1141D0ED5255E71BDA54A80A/


----------



## Zyro71

here's mine. still need to root and remove all of LGs crap from my G2. at least it gets better battery life than my spectrum.


----------



## hzac

Can anyone point me int he right direction on how to go about getting a custom ROM on my galaxy note 2? My provider in Aus is useless and im stuck on 4.1 still.. Id appreciate it thanks


----------



## mrawesome421

Samsung Galaxy S3/Carbon ROM/Android Kit-Kat 4.4.2

Will do for now....


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> Can anyone point me int he right direction on how to go about getting a custom ROM on my galaxy note 2? My provider in Aus is useless and im stuck on 4.1 still.. Id appreciate it thanks


if you go here,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-note-2

you will find pretty much everything you need to know about custom roms and rooting and what not for the note 2. if you are completely new, make sure to read some tutorials first and strictly follow the instructions. when i first learned I watched a lot of youtube videos since videos work better for me.

good luck


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hzac*
> 
> Can anyone point me int he right direction on how to go about getting a custom ROM on my galaxy note 2? My provider in Aus is useless and im stuck on 4.1 still.. Id appreciate it thanks


just search for your spesific model over at xda-developers. you'll find everything you need to know there







in case you're wondering, you'll have to root it, install custom bootloader, and then flash a custom rom


----------



## Icekilla

I loved it! Yes, that's Elsa, from Frozen n.n


----------



## nathris

The Phil is guarding my Nexus 7. You must feed him a cookie to gain access.


----------



## Simca

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I loved it! Yes, that's Elsa, from Frozen n.n


That one's cuter than the last.


----------



## Icekilla

Thanks









Want the image?


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want the image?


Yes, we (i) Want it


----------



## von rottes

I feel like this would look really cool if the background was animated like the Phase beam LWP


----------



## Simca

http://imgur.com/iPb59


Check that out on your phone.


----------



## Angrychair

Cyanogenmod rom on Galaxy S3, bobclock, beautiful weather etc....


----------



## mAs81

From my PIPO S2 tablet..
Beautiful widgets with scratch6 Clock theme,Vos-Soul Eater Weather theme and Color wheel Battery theme..


----------



## Icekilla

Original from jaeon009 in DeviantArt.


----------



## Simca

This'll do for now:


----------



## RussianC

My Nexus 5 with a Nice Weather1 Widget and Apex.



The Screen is simply amazing in person.


----------



## sherlock

My Nexus 5 with Gravity Box, Nova Launcher & Fancy Widget


----------



## Zyro71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simca*
> 
> This'll do for now:


What Icons are those?


----------



## Coree

My Neken N6 with Nova Launcher


----------



## nathris

Stupid snow is ruining my reception.


----------



## Simca

I changed up the beautiful weather widget up. Also the name of the icon pack I'm using is called Lumos.


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid snow is ruining my reception.


icons please?


----------



## nathris

Clear Pack - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shah.clearpack


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> Clear Pack - https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.shah.clearpack


thank you









+rep


----------



## semajha

Messing around with premade themes


----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 
> 
> Messing around with premade themes


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semajha*
> 
> 
> 
> Messing around with premade themes


I must know the source of this magic! 0.0


----------



## staryoshi

Trying out a new wallpaper and weather widget.

And my lock screen... A bit more suggestive than I would usually use, but it's my phone and I like it, darn it







(I don't usually like corgis







)


----------



## Simca

Bored with the look of my phone and keep changing it.


----------



## sub50hz

HTC One GPE, Nova Launcher w/hidden dock, wallpaper from Stark icon pack.


----------



## mboner1

Sony xperia z ultra with Nova Launcher.



EDIT: Changed it up a bit.


----------



## strych9

Portman


----------



## ElementR

Nexus 5 running Paranoid Android


----------



## RussianC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Nexus 5 running Paranoid Android


My god that just looks awesome, clean and simple! Any details on how to replicate?


----------



## Jessichuu

rapture is lovely this time of year


----------



## mrawesome421

Updated a few things. Galaxy S3/Carbon Rom/KitKat 4.4.2


----------



## ahlot

Htc one rooted


----------



## vangsfreaken

i don't think i've changed anything in months, except for an update







i kinda miss 4.3 actually


----------



## phillyd

Galaxy Note 3 (AT&T) running 4.3, Nova Launcher.


----------



## wierdo124

link to dat aston background?


----------



## Tman5293

I finally got around to flashing a new ROM on my GS3. My old ROM, Rootbox, was abandoned by the developer several months ago and I just now got around to replacing it. Now I'm running a fresh install of CM 10.2.1 and I've gone back to the minimal home screen style:


----------



## nathris




----------



## Tman5293




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wierdo124*
> 
> link to dat aston background?


----------



## ryboto

The launcher is called "Listener", in development on xda(Listener Launcher on the Play store). My phone is a Motorola XT560. The toggle control app is "Notification Toggle". Helps me a lot since I use WiFi for all my data and most of my voice calls(Sparphone until Google kills it).

The launcher can be programmed to launch any app from the icons on the first screen. Works with multiple readers and is a native reader itself. Has its own weather, which is alright.

Wish I had a supported phone so I could get future versions of the launcher, those of you with 4.0+ are in luck.

I like a minimalist setup, so the apps you see are all there are as far as those that I launch from icons. The rest are launched from the phones physical keyboard. Motorola programmed in hotkey-shortcuts into the app settings of the phone, so every letter key is associated with an application, I just have to press the search key+letter to launch.

Love having a hardware call button and keyboard. For 90% of the applications I use I don't have to touch the screen.


----------



## MadGoat

My SGS4


----------



## Tman5293

I updated my phone to the latest CM11 nightly so now I'm running Android Kitkat 4.4.2. I also made a few minor styling changes:


----------



## c3p0c3p0

Sony Xperia E 4.1.1 JB


----------



## ckay

I717 stock 4.1.2


----------



## ahlot

ViperoOne 5.8.0 Pro


----------



## resis

Does anyone know what wallpaper that is and where to get it?


----------



## BWAS1000

Galaxy Nexus.
CM11 Snapshot M4.

_*Sent from my Galaxy Nexus*_


----------



## ElementR

HTC One M8


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> 
> 
> HTC One M8


I get mine on Monday. SO excited. How do you like yours so far?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> 
> I get mine on Monday. SO excited. How do you like yours so far?


Love it now. I hated Sense 6 but development is awesome with this device. I'm now running the GPE ROM and will be completely flashing my phone to GPE soon.

Battery life is so much better then my Nexus 5.


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Love it now. I hated Sense 6 but development is awesome with this device. I'm now running the GPE ROM and will be completely flashing my phone to GPE soon.
> 
> Battery life is so much better then my Nexus 5.












I've looked through the Smartphone sub and I don't see any ROM flashing threads for the M8. Is it easy to do? Any resources you can point me (newb) to? TIA!


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*
> I've looked through the Smartphone sub and I don't see any ROM flashing threads for the M8. Is it easy to do? Any resources you can point me (newb) to? TIA!


OCN is the wrong forum for Android, use XDA. XDA has forums for practically every android device. It is a "developer" forum so if you ask "I just got my phone how do I run a custom ROM?" You will probably be ignored. The info is all there you just have to figure out what to do.

Did you buy your device from your cell carrier or a HTC Dev Ed or GPE?

International M8

Verizon M8

Sprint M8

AT&T M8

T-Mobile M8

I would start by checking the forum for your carrier. If you have a GSM carrier AT&T, Sprint (sorry if you do), or T-Mo I would recommend checking using the International Forum most. The international forum has the most development and also works with all GSM variants except for the Sprint on occasion. CDMA VZW phone is a totally different beast and you need to stick to the VZW forum.

I cant help you much if you are on Verizon, but if you need help w/ a GSM variant send me a PM and I will try to help you out. I will be more then happy to help if you get confused!


----------



## onoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> OCN is the wrong forum for Android, use XDA. XDA has forums for practically every android device. It is a "developer" forum so if you ask "I just got my phone how do I run a custom ROM?" You will probably be ignored. The info is all there you just have to figure out what to do.
> 
> Did you buy your device from your cell carrier or a HTC Dev Ed or GPE?
> International M8
> Verizon M8
> Sprint M8
> AT&T M8
> T-Mobile M8
> 
> I would start by checking the forum for your carrier. If you have a GSM carrier AT&T, Sprint (sorry if you do), or T-Mo I would recommend checking using the International Forum most. The international forum has the most development and also works with all GSM variants except for the Sprint on occasion. CDMA VZW phone is a totally different beast and you need to stick to the VZW forum.
> 
> I cant help you much if you are on Verizon, but if you need help w/ a GSM variant send me a PM and I will try to help you out. I will be more then happy to help if you get confused!


Thank you! And yeah, I'm on the Verizon corp plan


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Simple and minimal

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onoz*


Still on the same charge, I did turn off the phone for 8 hours last night when I was sleeping. I have no doubt this will last until I go to bed tonight. This includes at least an hour of gaming last night.


----------



## JRuxGaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Still on the same charge, I did turn off the phone for 8 hours last night when I was sleeping. I have no doubt this will last until I go to bed tonight. This includes at least an hour of gaming last night.


My HTC One M7 goes for up to two days on one charge. Once, I had forgotten to plug it in for a couple days, that is when it died.


----------



## von rottes

Just flashed a sense 6 rom... It'll do until June when I can jump to a M8


----------



## Ovrclck

Wallpaper courtesy of 500 firepaper by Chainfire.

Sent from Note 3


----------



## nathris

Spring is here, no more washed out colours.


----------



## ElementR

That is the the Velur Icon Pack? I was waiting for the pack to go on sale before I picked it up.


----------



## nathris

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.aroundfull.icons.edge.iconpack


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*


That looks great!


----------



## resis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> Spring is here, no more washed out colours.


What's that clock widget, please?


----------



## OdinValk

Done using Venom ViperOne ROM and some custom tweaks for my HTC ONE M8


----------



## von rottes

It actually looks really good with the transparent folders and everything... It's just.... Simple.


Just a few more weeks of running sense 6 on my M7 and I get to upgrade to an M8!


----------



## OdinValk

yea, the M8 is awesome.. I never had the M7 so i can't speak to its awesomeness.. but i heard it was a good phone aswell... I really like the Venom ViperOne ROM for the M8.. lots of neat custom options and tweaks... opens a whole new world


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> yea, the M8 is awesome.. I never had the M7 so i can't speak to its awesomeness.. but i heard it was a good phone aswell... I really like the Venom ViperOne ROM for the M8.. lots of neat custom options and tweaks... opens a whole new world


I've used Viper roms..
Once On my old Amaze for the sense 4 port it was "buggy"
Once on my M7 it was.... meh at best, lots of customization, but it felt very laggy compared to AHDR.
Which is also what I used on my Amaze


----------



## Destrto

Here's my LG Optimus G Pro.
Running Vanir 4.4.2 Nightly


----------



## phillyd




----------



## Arv3n

I just recently purchased the HTC One M8 Harman Kardon edition. It's a great phone. I needed a pair of ear buds, too, so it all worked out. I can finally make calls, where as I can't with AT&T, Verizon, and T-Mobile. So far, so good with Sprint.

Here is a picture of my home screen. I am very picky, but finally came up with something I liked.



I want to root it, but am worried about the warranty.


----------



## OdinValk

I have the Verizon HTC one M8.. and have rooted/unlocked and already installed a custom ROM.. I have never bought an extended warranty with my phones.. and have never needed to either... i know that it comes with a screen replacement warranty.. but i fail to see how rooting the phone would cancel that out


----------



## Arv3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I have the Verizon HTC one M8.. and have rooted/unlocked and already installed a custom ROM.. I have never bought an extended warranty with my phones.. and have never needed to either... i know that it comes with a screen replacement warranty.. but i fail to see how rooting the phone would cancel that out


I would like to root so I can tweak/customize some more. Unfortunately, I have the Sprint Insurance, and also I bricked my Galaxy S3 two times when I had it. I'm just kind of not wanting to mess anything up this time.


----------



## ElementR




----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*


What's that background?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What's that background?


Its in the Velur Icon Pack.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> What's that background?
> 
> 
> 
> Its in the Velur Icon Pack.
Click to expand...

Redid everything...


----------



## ElementR

Nice, his Icon Packs are great. He is always updating them and adding more icons.


----------



## Arv3n

Installed Cyanogenmod on my M8. Loving it.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arv3n*
> 
> Installed Cyanogenmod on my M8. Loving it.


I am seriously tempted to put cyanogenmod on my Note 3. It's not even rooted at the moment due to knox.

Gorgeous btw


----------



## ElementR

Try Paranoid Android it its available for your device. AOSPA FTW!

Hover is my favorite feature.


----------



## Tman5293

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I am seriously tempted to put cyanogenmod on my Note 3. It's not even rooted at the moment due to knox.
> 
> Gorgeous btw


Do it! It's fantastic. By far the best custom ROM I've used.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Nothing special really.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sals

Little bit of work done to the m8 over the week!


----------



## Arv3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sals*
> 
> 
> 
> Little bit of work done to the m8 over the week!


Looks nice. You running a custom rom?


----------



## Sals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arv3n*
> 
> Looks nice. You running a custom rom?


Nope, Sense 6 then with nova launcher to replace blinkfeed








Icons: Cryten Icon pack
Wallpaper: Velur Icon Pack


----------



## hzac

I gave up trying to find a wallpaper that i liked and no one messages me so i got rid of all icons and went super minimal


----------



## resis

^Too much clock.


----------



## Tman5293




----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> Nexus 5 running Paranoid Android


may i ask what u used?


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> may i ask what u used?


TBH I don't remember, it was a while ago. It was probably zooper widget and a layout from BRKotucs G+.


----------



## pDimflAn




----------



## phillyd

Rooted my phone, used Gravity box to tweak some things. Nova Launcher Prime with the Belle UI Icon pack. I tried themer but I can't deal with it. It's just difficult to use. No themes make sense for me. I need a theme with customizable groups and a customizable dock.


----------



## Mugen87

Freshly rooted nexus 5 on 4.4.3 stock
The icons were done with beautiful icons styler with hexapulse icon pack. Its great stock launcher any icons. You have to pay to change packs more then 3 times. Worth it meaning I don't have to change the launcher.
Also installed adblock plus and just found push bullet which I'm loving.
What else should I do next with a rooted nexus. How do I go for better battery life?


----------



## superhead91

Been a while.


----------



## Destrto

Changed mine up a little bit. LG Optimus G Pro
Still running Vanir 4.4.4 Nightly.
Shadow Icons icon pack
Gem Theme pack.


----------



## von rottes

Rerooted my M7 after finding out T-mobile wanted me to pay half down on a M8.
Was hoping with Jump I wouldn't pay anything down on the upgrade









But hey, when I unrooted, and S-on'd it I got the firmware update lol


----------



## Arv3n

In love with this setup.

I'm on Sprint, but I rooted, s-off, and installed the GPE port.


----------



## DF is BUSY

[an old screenshot, evident by date]

my old setup until I had flashed a new rom + got lazy to readjust everything again.

inspired by a reddit poster and I touched up on some details.

the wifi name does show but I just blacked it out


----------



## Zyro71

LG G2
Oh and no. not rooted. Have no need to root as of yet the phone doesn't disappoint being stock at all.
Would love to have LG G3 with CM on it..i just want the screen though..


----------



## mbudden

32GB Moto X
Stock latest Kit Kat
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Been a while.


What icon set is that?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> What icon set is that?


Cryten

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.vertumus.cryten


----------



## redhat_ownage

I have 2 phones so this is going to be weird

Nexus 5

Note 3


And if you were wondering what ive got going on chromecast


----------



## Kongslien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*
> 
> I have 2 phones so this is going to be weird
> 
> And if you were wondering what ive got going on chromecast
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dear god 0.0


----------



## AMOCO

My Lock Screen;

http://s939.photobucket.com/user/AM...shot_2014-08-13-02-37-33_zpsoqez2u1d.png.html

My Home Screen;

http://s939.photobucket.com/user/AM...shot_2014-08-13-02-38-01_zpsnyelazb7.png.html


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyro71*
> 
> 
> LG G2
> Oh and no. not rooted. Have no need to root as of yet the phone doesn't disappoint being stock at all.
> Would love to have LG G3 with CM on it..i just want the screen though..


What widget is that for the CPU usage frequency? Looks awesome


----------



## Zyro71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> What widget is that for the CPU usage frequency? Looks awesome


that's DashClock
look for CPU monitor extension in the app store


----------



## Rebellion88

Silly question how do you screenshot on a samsung S4?

Zyro71, I noticed you have two desktops, are they both in use, how do they compare in performance and what do you use both for?

Also many thanks for the Dashclock looks fantastic, there goes hours of my life tweaking the phone


----------



## mbudden

OnePlus One desktop



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Silly question how do you screenshot on a samsung S4?


It's typically Power + Volume down.
As for multiple desktops. No issue here.


----------



## Rebellion88

Many thanks its a work in progress so will post one up when I'm finished.


----------



## DirkDaring

dooby doo...screens are set up in this hurr order left to right. note 3 using nova launcher and some other theme I can't remember. oh and ignore the blacked out name, just protecting people's privacy and such.


----------



## superhead91

Moto X


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> /snip


whoa is that updated pandora with thumbs up/down on the lock screen or an app doing that? :O


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> whoa is that updated pandora with thumbs up/down on the lock screen or an app doing that? :O


It's the Pandora widget.


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It's the Pandora widget.


are you using something to get the widget on your lock screen though or....?


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> are you using something to get the widget on your lock screen though or....?


It's not on my lock screen. It's on one of my three home pages.


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> It's not on my lock screen. It's on one of my three home pages.


ah ok was being a hopeful idiot for a way to do it without using a lockscreen app


----------



## Oupavoc

Nothing special yet! Still kinda stock!


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Nothing special yet! Still kinda stock!


What is that weather widget? Very clean


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What is that weather widget? Very clean


I think it's the stock clock + weather widget.


----------



## Oupavoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> What is that weather widget? Very clean


Stock weather widget from cyanogen mod on the Oneplus One! Its from yahoo weather!


----------



## Zyro71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Silly question how do you screenshot on a samsung S4?
> 
> Zyro71, I noticed you have two desktops, are they both in use, how do they compare in performance and what do you use both for?
> 
> Also many thanks for the Dashclock looks fantastic, there goes hours of my life tweaking the phone


I technically took one down mainly because I am going to college soon however..
Between the 8320 at stock and my 7850K at stock..there really is no performance difference when like gaming, but oddly enough benchmarks give the Kaveri APU more brownie points in performance, which maybe why both processors feel similar in performance to me.

Now, the only time I do have issues is when i am rendering a video with a game running, or perhaps two games at the same time. The stronger cores in the kaveri..or my faster memory, makes benchmarks and Video rendering a bit faster..sometimes noticeably faster, but all in all, 4 cores are only good for gaming, but heavy multitasking kills the Kaveri D:
The FX chip still is superior when it comes to multithreading and overall performance but I prefer my Kaveri, due to the fact I have an ITX board and a smaller case coming for it soon where as my FX I cant do that.

Also secondly to your question..
My Kaveri is my college machine, i do everything I do with my desktop on it however during the summer it sits and just downloads all my games and whatnot. That or I run a version of linux on it. currently I'm running Zorin OS 9 and it seems to be pretty solid.
My desktop i use for rendering videos gaming and half the time, testing, because I have a lot of hardware laying about, and I help out with building a few machines for friends around here so when somethings wrong i shove their parts into my machine to see if things work.

Actually your question made me look into my files, and i found a comparison but its only with geek bench so i don't think its really, so, accurate really but in any case.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/sezzjm8k0bepy2n/geeksbench.mp4


Lastly, due to my nexus 7 dying on me, both the Nand and the screen being cracked..
I took it upon myself to get a replacement tablet..although this one isn't as powerful or good..
The Barnes and Noble Nook Tablet seems to work nicely.
Has Cyanogenmod 11 on it so kitkat 4.4.4 and its surprisingly good, even if its installed on the SD card.
I will say, if anyones tried Android 2.3, 4.0.4-4.2.2 on this thing and had problems..To me most are gone with 4.4 except the wifi..wifi seems destroy battery life.
Though you can manually turn it off and be good for hours.
The only issue I have is settings seems to hang after the tablet has been on for a long while. not too big of an issue but it will require you to either wait or reboot.


----------



## Geneaux

Man, if I had good Photoshop skills, I'd have my own themes by now.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geneaux*
> 
> Man, if I had good Photoshop skills, I'd have my own themes by now.


No photoshop skills needed. Check out Themer app and Zooper.









OT: Current wip








Need to do the wifi and 4g status so I can ditch the notification bar.


----------



## Hugh is daft

Slim kat 4.4.4 on sony z ultra, running atom launcher....

Check out softkeyz if you want to alter your sofkey icons

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.janis605.softkeyz&hl=en

best thing I ever did in terms of customization.


----------



## ph10m

Apex with Morena icon pack and Dashclock on a Note 2 running Phantom 4.4.2.


----------



## yawa

Just i installed Android L.

Here's my home screen currently.


----------



## RagingPwner

Previous:


Current:


----------



## 5291Crash

Quite bland compared to some on here

Phone is a Samsung Galaxy Note I717
OS installed is [ROM][DXLJ2]Novena[AllianceRom][112512]


----------



## mbudden

No matter how pretty the homescreen.... it still can't hide Androids ugliness underneath.


----------



## Tman5293

Here's the home screen on my new LG G3:


----------



## snoogins

Nexus 5 .Xposed


----------



## blue-cat




----------



## EoL RiNzleR

any tips?


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EoL RiNzleR*
> 
> 
> 
> any tips?


No very clean. What calander widget is that?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> No very clean. What calander widget is that?


simple calendar widget. the RSS is simple RSS reader lol


----------



## Kongslien

My HTC One (M7)



Nexus 7 (2013)


----------



## MPIXAPP

Damn, my M8 looks super ordinary compared to your home screens guys, too bad I won't be rooting it anytime soon.


----------



## superhead91

You don't have to root to have a nice home screen. Install a good launcher and icon pack and some widgets.


----------



## MPIXAPP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> You don't have to root to have a nice home screen. Install a good launcher and icon pack and some widgets.


Well, I tried Nova launcher few days ago but didn't feel comfortable. Any other recommendations?


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*
> 
> Well, I tried Nova launcher few days ago but didn't feel comfortable. Any other recommendations?


There's also apex. But you should give Nova another try. You just have to tweak it juuuusst right and it'll be perfect. There aren't many launchers out there that can do as much as Nova can


----------



## superhead91

Yeah I use Nova. If you don't like it out of the box there's a whole lot you can do with it to change things.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Yeah I use Nova. If you don't like it out of the box there's a whole lot you can do with it to change things.


eeeeexactly. it's incredibly customizable and even if there's something there that you want that nova doesn't have you can get addons


----------



## GoneTomorrow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MPIXAPP*
> 
> Well, I tried Nova launcher few days ago but didn't feel comfortable. Any other recommendations?


Apex and Nova are decent, but Next is what I seem to use most.

While I'm here, what's a good alternative to GoLocker? Their default locker theme isn't any good any more and I don't like any of the other themes. Looking for a simply designed yet highly customizable locker app.


----------



## MPIXAPP

I gave Nova another try today, still prefer the slickness of Sense 6 to be honest. What I really liked in term of looks is Themer, some themes look beautiful but it's a bit unstable.


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoneTomorrow*
> 
> Apex and Nova are decent, but Next is what I seem to use most.
> 
> While I'm here, what's a good alternative to GoLocker? Their default locker theme isn't any good any more and I don't like any of the other themes. Looking for a simply designed yet highly customizable locker app.


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.widgetlocker


----------



## mbudden

Updated my OPO's homescreen.


----------



## Jodiuh

Admittedly, it's a little crowded. I find swiping from one screen to the next an inefficient way to get to the apps I use.


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Admittedly, it's a little crowded. I find swiping from one screen to the next an inefficient way to get to the apps I use.


Power + Volume Down to take screenshots



Bluestacks 4.4 w/root. Gaming + Google Music client.


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks!









What am I looking @ there?


----------



## Arv3n

Here's mine now. I relocked my boot loader and restored the stock Rom. Waiting for the android l update.

I use my primary home screen for quick Google searches, most used apps and dashclock (with the icon beside the status taking me to more of my most used apps). Swipe left and you get BlinkFeed. Swipe right and you get two rows of icons at the bottom with less frequently used apps.

Works for me!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking @ there?


His BlueStacks set up.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arv3n*
> 
> Here's mine now. I relocked my boot loader and restored the stock Rom. Waiting for the android l update.
> 
> I use my primary home screen for quick Google searches, most used apps and dashclock (with the icon beside the status taking me to more of my most used apps). Swipe left and you get BlinkFeed. Swipe right and you get two rows of icons at the bottom with less frequently used apps.[/IMG]


That looks worth looking into! Does this have to run w/ an unsecured lock screen like one commenter mentioned on their Gplay review?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking @ there?
> 
> 
> 
> His BlueStacks set up.
Click to expand...

Thanks, had to look it up. Aside from the obvious, what other "tricks" can you do w/ BS?


----------



## Arv3n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arv3n*
> 
> Here's mine now. I relocked my boot loader and restored the stock Rom. Waiting for the android l update.
> 
> I use my primary home screen for quick Google searches, most used apps and dashclock (with the icon beside the status taking me to more of my most used apps). Swipe left and you get BlinkFeed. Swipe right and you get two rows of icons at the bottom with less frequently used apps.[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> That looks worth looking into! Does this have to run w/ an unsecured lock screen like one commenter mentioned on their Gplay review?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking @ there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His BlueStacks set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, had to look it up. Aside from the obvious, what other "tricks" can you do w/ BS?
Click to expand...

Iono. It's just a widget that you can customize to show different notifications. Mine right now are weather (tapping the status takes me to the weather channel app). Battery % left (so I don't need to show it in the status bar which makes it feel cluttered). And my Gmail account which obviously takes me to the Gmail app.

It's a relatively simple setup, I'm not really overcomplicating it.


----------



## karmuhhhh

I like to keep mine simple + clean. Here is my Verizon HTC One M8:


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arv3n*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Arv3n*
> 
> Here's mine now. I relocked my boot loader and restored the stock Rom. Waiting for the android l update.
> 
> I use my primary home screen for quick Google searches, most used apps and dashclock (with the icon beside the status taking me to more of my most used apps). Swipe left and you get BlinkFeed. Swipe right and you get two rows of icons at the bottom with less frequently used apps.[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> That looks worth looking into! Does this have to run w/ an unsecured lock screen like one commenter mentioned on their Gplay review?
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking @ there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His BlueStacks set up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, had to look it up. Aside from the obvious, what other "tricks" can you do w/ BS?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Iono. It's just a widget that you can customize to show different notifications. Mine right now are weather (tapping the status takes me to the weather channel app). Battery % left (so I don't need to show it in the status bar which makes it feel cluttered). And my Gmail account which obviously takes me to the Gmail app.
> 
> It's a relatively simple setup, I'm not really overcomplicating it.
Click to expand...

I was trying to use it as a replacement for widgetlocker, the lock screen app. Doesn't seem to be able to replace the main widget clock on the HTC One M8.


----------



## nathris

Lollipop


----------



## Gilles3000

My OPO


----------



## krz94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> 
> 
> Lollipop


is that not stock launcher? if it is how did you change the icons and also what icons are those


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

here is my current homescreen



aaand here is my girlfriend's current homescreen


----------



## nathris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krz94*
> 
> is that not stock launcher? if it is how did you change the icons and also what icons are those


Nova Launcher Prime + Elun Icon Pack


----------



## ElementR

Lockscreen



Home Screen



Home Screen w/ music


----------



## Eaglake

Samsung Galaxy S4 using Phoenix ROM 9.4


----------



## ahlot

HTC one m7


----------



## wierdo124

Haven't changed much yet. Moto X (2014)


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

updated


----------



## von rottes

Lockscreen



Spoiler: Home screen


----------



## phillyd

Last screens on my Note 3, One Plus One is incoming!!


----------



## one4hope

This is a theme I made when I was using android


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *one4hope*
> 
> This is a theme I made when I was using android






love the Halo radar. looks gorgeous


----------



## one4hope

That opened google maps


----------



## sWaY20

Anxiously awaiting lollipop on my m8 gpe.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Anxiously awaiting lollipop on my m8 gpe.






i can't contain myself anymore with the wait for lolipop uuuughhh


----------



## phillyd

Here's my OnePlus One screens, CM11s with Nova Prime launcher


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Lock screen:


Home Screen, PowerAmp, Xperia Digital clock widget, nexus flash light widget


Stock Analog clock, F***ing Weather widget


Screen Saver (when charging)


----------



## nathris

(Nova Launcher Prime + Elun Icon Pack + Material Wallpapers)


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nathris*
> 
> (Nova Launcher Prime + Elun Icon Pack + Material Wallpapers)


Link to the material wallpapers?


----------



## sWaY20

Nexus 6


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> Nexus 6










I'm jelly


----------



## hollowtek




----------



## sakae48




----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jelly


Meh. My OnePlus is big enough. I wouldn't be able to deal with a larger one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ...


Speaking of OCN email.... I haven't checked mine in a while. Might need to check my OCN email sometime.


----------



## Azefore

Here's my Nexus 5, Lollipop has been...interesting?:


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Here's my Nexus 5, Lollipop has been...interesting?:


icon set??


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> icon set??


Believe it was Metrostation, might be slightly annoying to find live links for a download but they're there.


----------



## Stealth Pyros




----------



## von rottes

Finally got that lollipop goodness!



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



So far I really like the update, the material design is really nice and everything is just so pleasing on the eyes.
unlike Cupcake...







even without sense, it's still super easy to use and looks good.
Can't wait for the 5.0.1 + Sense update.


----------



## EoL RiNzleR

oh wow. so lucky, still waiting on the big update on the S5. it's been too long. come on samsung >


----------



## mbudden

Am I the only one that doesn't want L?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't want L?


Nope, I'm pretty dissatisfied with Chrome stability on 5.0 on my N5, can't go a day without trying to open a link and it crashing or going black for 3 seconds. Not to mention going to home screen from chrome makes only my app drawer icon appear at first and then 1-1.5 seconds later the other icons and power toggles show.

Hopefully that stuff gets patched soon, didn't have it when I first updated but now it does with no changes except app updates. Battery life has been improved rather significantly for my N5 though, give and take I suppose for the moment.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden*
> 
> Am I the only one that doesn't want L?


I want L for what it brings under the table. Material design is in all Google apps so all Android versions have 50%+ Android L in them. I am happy with 4.4.4 in my OPO. By the time it comes for my phone Android 5 will probably be patched more.


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Nope, I'm pretty dissatisfied with Chrome stability on 5.0 on my N5, can't go a day without trying to open a link and it crashing or going black for 3 seconds. Not to mention going to home screen from chrome makes only my app drawer icon appear at first and then 1-1.5 seconds later the other icons and power toggles show.
> 
> Hopefully that stuff gets patched soon, didn't have it when I first updated but now it does with no changes except app updates. Battery life has been improved rather significantly for my N5 though, give and take I suppose for the moment.


Weird... I don't have ANY of those issues.
Facebook still crashes a lot, but that even happened on all the previous versions..
My battery life is has improved quite a bit as well... something the M7 was notorious for was bad battery life.
7 hours moderate use and it's only down 42%









Only real complaint is the camera... but there again that is something google has NEVER been able to do right


----------



## dir_d

Nothing special on my N5


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Weird... I don't have ANY of those issues.
> Facebook still crashes a lot, but that even happened on all the previous versions..
> My battery life is has improved quite a bit as well... something the M7 was notorious for was bad battery life.
> 7 hours moderate use and it's only down 42%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only real complaint is the camera... but there again that is something google has NEVER been able to do right


True enough with the camera aspect but yah Chrome instability and trying to go home from Chrome resulting in slow icon pop-in is a bit annoying. Everything else has been good, it's just really random the app started to act up like this.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

OnePlus One, Nova Launcher.



Also love the battery life of this phone.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Baghi

Here's mine:


BBK vivo Xshot w/ Google Now Launcher


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> True enough with the camera aspect but yah Chrome instability and trying to go home from Chrome resulting in slow icon pop-in is a bit annoying. Everything else has been good, it's just really random the app started to act up like this.


Chrome was doing that to me before I updated on AHDR 81

But now on the GPE 5.0.1 I've got noooo issues.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Retro on GS3
CM Launcher


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Chrome was doing that to me before I updated on AHDR 81
> 
> But now on the GPE 5.0.1 I've got noooo issues.


Yup just got the OTA update of 5.0.1 to my N5 and Chrome instability is fixed, haven't tried it too much but the icon popping in is gone. Before I couldn't read two articles before hitting a black screen and crashing Chrome. Good stuff.


----------



## croy

Lollipop GO Launcher.


----------



## von rottes

Look who got a new nexus 7 for themselves.


Currently uaing aokp with elementalX kernel and PAGApps getting serious bugs. Constant FC and reboots. (Downloading dirty unicorn right now)

Any suggestions on a good rpm for home\car use?


----------



## Kongslien

Left screen and center. Right screen is just like center but has a couple of e-mail widgets.

Asus Nexus 7 (2013). Stock rooted Android 5.0 with Nova Launcher.


----------



## 2010rig




----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *von rottes*
> 
> Look who got a new nexus 7 for themselves.
> 
> 
> Currently uaing aokp with elementalX kernel and PAGApps getting serious bugs. Constant FC and reboots. (Downloading dirty unicorn right now)
> 
> Any suggestions on a good rpm for home\car use?


I've been running ParanoidAndroid4.6 beta5 for a couple months now with elementaX without any issues and have been pretty happy with it. I'm pretty sure beta6 has been out for a bit for PA4.6 but I haven't bothered to update it.

OT:


----------



## von rottes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> I've been running ParanoidAndroid4.6 beta5 for a couple months now with elementaX without any issues and have been pretty happy with it. I'm pretty sure beta6 has been out for a bit for PA4.6 but I haven't bothered to update it.


I ended up going with aosp 5.0.2 its running great, super smooth and no bugs so far


----------



## crashdummy35

My GS5. Back to stock Kit Kat. Hoping Alliance makes a good Lollipop ROM soon.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crashdummy35*
> 
> My GS5. Back to stock Kit Kat. Hoping Alliance makes a good Lollipop ROM soon.


Your forgot to upload the screenshot?


----------



## UZ7

Just going back to simple stock rom, stock kernel, nova launcher. (former faux kernel, gravity box user).


----------



## Jayjr1105

Are these lolipop launcher icons? Nexus?



I keep seeing them but none of my devices have it.


----------



## ErOR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Are these lolipop launcher icons? Nexus?
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing them but none of my devices have it.


Phones that have no physical buttons use them.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Are these lolipop launcher icons? Nexus?
> 
> 
> 
> I keep seeing them but none of my devices have it.




Not my pic but yes the icons on the right is stock lollipop and left is kitkat, not necessarily just the launcher as I'm using Nova, but its stock lollipop. All the nexus devices should have them if they're running on stock lollipop and other devices on custom rom if they're based off stock lollipop aosp. There was a skin for them with gravity box (larger icons) so you can also get them if you're not 5.0 and probably can get them from an app









And like mentioned earlier, if your phone has physical buttons, chances are you wont have any on screen ones


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> And like mentioned earlier, if your phone has physical buttons, chances are you wont have any on screen ones


UNLESS you use them Xposed module.


----------



## Jayjr1105

I was referring to the style of icons. I knew that if you had a nexus or moto device that doesn't have the soft keys, that they are on the screen.

Thx. Are they available through nova launcher if still on KK?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> UNLESS you use them Xposed module.


haha you can tell its been a while :'( i missed using Xposed + gravity box!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> I was referring to the style of icons. I knew that if you had a nexus or moto device that doesn't have the soft keys, that they are on the screen.
> 
> Thx. Are they available through nova launcher if still on KK?


I'm not entirely sure about that, all I see is able to change icons themselves in the app drawer but not the home buttons. But what I did on 4.4.4 before I moved to 5.0 was use xposed + gravity box and you can customize your home button on there as well.


----------



## Jayjr1105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> haha you can tell its been a while :'( i missed using Xposed + gravity box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not entirely sure about that, all I see is able to change icons themselves in the app drawer but not the home buttons. But what I did on 4.4.4 before I moved to 5.0 was use xposed + gravity box and you can customize your home button on there as well.


Thanks, Wife's Moto G 2nd gen has still yet to see the 5.0.1 update. Stuck on 4.4 for now.


----------



## croy




----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Thanks, Wife's Moto G 2nd gen has still yet to see the 5.0.1 update. Stuck on 4.4 for now.


Mine too

Moto is takink tooo long


----------



## phillyd

Still waiting on Cyanogen 12 push update for my OPO.


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jayjr1105*
> 
> Thanks, Wife's Moto G 2nd gen has still yet to see the 5.0.1 update. Stuck on 4.4 for now.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine too
> 
> Moto is takink tooo long
Click to expand...

How dare they update their low end phones this late! Imagine if Samsung, HTC and LG were taking this long..


----------



## HarrisLam

On the left, (one of) my homescreen in the weekends with my girlfriend around. On the right, homescreen when girlfriend nowhere in sight


----------



## lowfat

Note 3 running the leaked 5.0.


----------



## Baghi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarrisLam*
> 
> On the left, (one of) my homescreen in the weekends with my girlfriend around. On the right, homescreen when girlfriend nowhere in sight


Hah, good idea. Just curious, is it your ex on the right?


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baghi*
> 
> Hah, good idea. Just curious, is it your ex on the right?


If my ex looks like that, I need to jump off a cliff for losing a girl that looks like that :'(


----------



## RagingPwner

I've been working on this for a bit. Not quite sure if it's done but here it is:


----------



## kinetek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingPwner*
> 
> I've been working on this for a bit. Not quite sure if it's done but here it is:


That looks awesome!

What software or customizations have you used for your PC desktop?


----------



## kinetek

Here's my home screen and app drawer.
Smart Launcher 2 Pro with "Firefox" theme for clock and drawer.

Flatro icon pack.

Marum + Simple wallpaper apps.

Other than that, pretty much stock Android 4.4.4 (Xperia Z2)


----------



## RagingPwner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinetek*
> 
> That looks awesome!
> 
> What software or customizations have you used for your PC desktop?


Thanks! Almost all of it I did with Rainmeter aside from the background of the clock widget which I did in Photoshop. Used an app to transfer the icons to use on my pc.


----------



## kinetek

Thanks,

I'll be sure to check out Rainmeter after work. Haven't tried it out but it looks good!

What is the software you use to transfer your icons from Android to PC may i ask?


----------



## Stacey2911

Samsung Galaxy S4 running Slimkat JFLTE build. System monitor in top left is Cool Tool, CPU temperature gauge is managed by CPU Temp in Status Bar (both Xposed module's), launcher is Nova. All colour tweaks are system options within the firmware + Gravity Box (another Xposed module)


----------



## TheReciever

Nothing too crazy right now, still playing with 5.0.1 getting used to the changes made and all


----------



## HarrisLam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Nothing too crazy right now, still playing with 5.0.1 getting used to the changes made and all


dude

that looks like a color blind testing page


----------



## TheReciever

Lol

The background is live and somewhat interactive. The blocks react to swipes and also change color based on battery level.

So far nothing really peaked my interest for backgrounds and such so I stuck with that


----------



## Baghi

My Point & Shoot killer without much load.


----------



## Azefore

Just got my Nexus 6 in yesterday from Amazon (finally started carrying it), still tweaking it, next stop is rooting and adding in a new kernel. Didn't feel like waiting till late Fall for anything comparable to come out and Note 4 @ $825-850 was just silly.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Just got my Nexus 6 in yesterday from Amazon (finally started carrying it), still tweaking it, next stop is rooting and adding in a new kernel. Didn't feel like waiting till late Fall for anything comparable to come out and Note 4 @ $825-850 was just silly.


Very nice and clean.

It seems you are using nova launcher to change your icons, correct? Also, what weather widegt is that?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Very nice and clean.
> 
> It seems you are using nova launcher to change your icons, correct? Also, what weather widegt is that?


Aye it's Nova Launcher, I could do something similar with google's launcher but eh. Weather widget is 'Flat' for the Zooper Pro widget system.


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye it's Nova Launcher, I could do something similar with google's launcher but eh. Weather widget is 'Flat' for the Zooper Pro widget system.


I was using beautiful icon styler for changing icons, but the app does not work for android l. I have to find another means now.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> I was using beautiful icon styler for changing icons, but the app does not work for android l. I have to find another means now.


Icon changer free is what I used for my nexus 5 and custom png icons. Worked pretty well, could give that a shot if you don't mind the manual process.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Here is my OnePlus One running 4.4 KitKat using Nova Launcher.


----------



## Baghi

Primary phone:


Secondary phone:


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Icon changer free is what I used for my nexus 5 and custom png icons. Worked pretty well, could give that a shot if you don't mind the manual process.


Could you post/link your wallpaper? And what Icon pack is that?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Could you post/link your wallpaper? And what Icon pack is that?


Here's the wallpaper and the icon pack is Rufus here.


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Here's the wallpaper and the icon pack is Rufus here.


Thanks! Fits my OnePlus One quite well.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Thanks! Fits my OnePlus One quite well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Lol I found it to be a decent combo, in the process of making my first icon pack actually, I like Rufus but not the octagon shape so going somewhere with that


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Lol I found it to be a decent combo, in the process of making my first icon pack actually, I like Rufus but not the octagon shape so going somewhere with that


Be sure to post it when it's completed!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> Be sure to post it when it's completed!


Might be a while, going to have to make quite a lot of images haha


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oupavoc*
> 
> Nothing special yet! Still kinda stock!


Dude what is that weather widget ???


----------



## crashdummy35

*whisper* Isaaaaac....


Lock screen is a close up of his helmet.

Really haven't been too impressed with Lollipop on my S5. For some reason it kills my battery.

AllianceROM©v7.1 is out and looks just as amazing as the last Alliance ROM I flashed and used, literally, forever. Probably gonna flash it this weekend.


----------



## ryboto

It can run Android..


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> It can run Android..


Passport?

Had to update mine. Needed motivation


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Passport?


It's a Classic, Passport is too much phone for me.


----------



## John Shepard

I like simplicity..... Running cm12 on a z2


----------



## Mugen87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryboto*
> 
> It's a Classic, Passport is too much phone for me.


Its to much for most ppl


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> I like simplicity..... Running cm12 on a z2


Could imagine this looking pretty ominous and cool on an AMOLED screen, looks great


----------



## ryboto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mugen87*
> 
> Its to much for most ppl


Don't get me wrong, I'd love to play with one, but couldn't live without the trackpad/toolbelt.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

There is a way to remove the "shadow" in the borders of the wallpapers?

Using Moto G with 4.4.4 and nova laucher


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTR Mclaren*
> 
> There is a way to remove the "shadow" in the borders of the wallpapers?
> 
> Using Moto G with 4.4.4 and nova laucher


In Nova settings Desktop and then under advanced settings.


----------



## GTR Mclaren

Thanks !!


----------



## Mugen87

New wallpaper. Any suggestions on an icon pack?


----------



## ahnafakeef

Samsung Galaxy S6 edge. Loving the phone so far.


----------



## Kongslien




----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S6 edge. Loving the phone so far.


Looks like you need some Nova launcher.


----------



## Rebellion88

Just got my new Samsung Note 4 and looking for some modding inspiration


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Just got my new Samsung Note 4 and looking for some modding inspiration


My Color Screen


----------



## Rebellion88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementR*
> 
> My Color Screen


Oh no! what have you done! I'm going to be addicted now! Thanks


----------



## ElementR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Oh no! what have you done! I'm going to be addicted now! Thanks


No problem! I wouldn't recommend the Themer App its quite terrible.


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*


this is beautiful, please tell us more, in greatly exaggerated detail....


----------



## Kongslien

Well, it's pretty simple. Wallpaper from Zedge, Nova Launcher and Flight Lite icons. Customized those four icons manually to use letters, and the drawer icon to use the Assassins Creed Logo.


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kongslien*
> 
> Well, it's pretty simple. Wallpaper from Zedge, Nova Launcher and Flight Lite icons. Customized those four icons manually to use letters, and the drawer icon to use the Assassins Creed Logo.


ty friend you have contributed to my research.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Samsung Galaxy Tab Pro 12.2


----------



## von rottes

Still rocking the old HTC One M7 and a Google Nexus 7 LTE


----------



## BWAS1000

Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## phillyd




----------



## Metalbeard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


What icons?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metalbeard*
> 
> What icons?


Gel Icon Pack


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*


what's your weather app, clock, and theme app?


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirkDaring*
> 
> what's your weather app, clock, and theme app?


The theme app is the Cyanogenmod themer. Gel icons, Nova prime launcher, cLock is the clock widget. Came with Cyanogenmod. The weather widget is weather and clock widget.


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The theme app is the Cyanogenmod themer. Gel icons, Nova prime launcher, cLock is the clock widget. Came with Cyanogenmod. The weather widget is weather and clock widget.


ty


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

Just got this set up don't know if I will keep it. LG G3.


----------



## superhead91




----------



## CL3P20

SGN2 - Nameless 5.1.1

*Full MS office work-around for Lollipop

*Supports SELinux enforcing & passive

*~3x days battery life standby on OEM

*Full Gapps compatible









Been good time with this ROM for daily driver. Been running solid for a few months.. OTA's and all. Definitely saved me from having to shop for a new phone, coming from crap 4.4 and Touchwiz.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jackeyjoe

I've felt left out since switching to an iphone















How is android theming going these days? They seemed to have tightened up the UI a heap since I switched to the dark side


----------



## Xavier1421

That's one of the awesome things about Android, mod a little, mod a lot, or not at all - it's up to you. The UI has improved considerably since the beginning.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xavier1421*
> 
> That's one of the awesome things about Android, mod a little, mod a lot, or not at all - it's up to you. The UI has improved considerably since the beginning.


It's funny, I switched a bit after jellybean was released, although definitely similar to how it is today they hadn't tidied it up with material design at that point. It looks a heap more consistent now, I'm still not sure if it's at the stage where it can compete with ios though(purely from a consistency standpoint). Plus I prefer theming on ios, although it can be a headache to set up once you get it set up it generally works well, unlike the majority of theming I did on android









Personally I'm interested to see what windows phone is going to do in this regard, as they are very limited currently. I'm a bit less than a year off upgrade time and if they allow a bit of flexibility I might be interested in switching









Also, something to add

Possibly my favourite tweak, dark mode(for all applications, it isn't like android where you have to replace APK's, you install the tweak and it does its thing). I'm not 100% how it works, but it does it well for the most part.


----------



## BWAS1000

My Homescreens are pretty basic


Spoiler: Moto E 2015 LTE










Spoiler: LG Leon LTE









Spoiler: ASUS Zenfone 2


----------



## mohit9206




----------



## phillyd

Huawei Honor 7. Android 5.0/EMUI 3.1. Nova Launcher Prime. Marvak icon pack.


----------



## somone

when did you get that? i got the honor 6


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somone*
> 
> when did you get that? i got the honor 6


I just received it Friday. Here's my review of it on the Huawei forums:
https://community.gethuawei.com/huawei_fans_club/f/27/p/1855/10013#10013


----------



## Arv3n

I prefer Touchwiz because it works great. I just do not see the point in tinkering with Nova Launcher.

Locked:










Unlocked:










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arv3n*
> 
> I prefer Touchwiz because it works great. I just do not see the point in tinkering with Nova Launcher.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


I cannot stand TouchWiz. Even on the S6. Far too limited. Also it's slow and gimmicky.


----------



## superhead91

TouchWiz is awful


----------



## BWAS1000

Newer TouchWiz iterations are actually pretty fast. I still dislike the look though.

Sent from my XT1528 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Also, something to add
> 
> Possibly my favourite tweak, dark mode(for all applications, it isn't like android where you have to replace APK's, you install the tweak and it does its thing). I'm not 100% how it works, but it does it well for the most part.


Does it work in apps as well? And is there such a tweak for Android? Would have come in handy for saving battery on phones with AMOLED screens.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My boring Samsung S6, lol.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Does it work in apps as well? And is there such a tweak for Android? Would have come in handy for saving battery on phones with AMOLED screens.


I know there was a team that released modified APK's for common apps that made them dark themed, however there is nothing universal as far as I know(I did some googling and nothing came up either). This tweak on iOS (Eclipse 2) works in every app, all stock apps work well and most look fine(some simply don't work due to messy UI, like the facebook app).


----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> I know there was a team that released modified APK's for common apps that made them dark themed, however there is nothing universal as far as I know(I did some googling and nothing came up either). This tweak on iOS (Eclipse 2) works in every app, all stock apps work well and most look fine(some simply don't work due to messy UI, like the facebook app).


That's a bummer. Finding and installing APKs for each app separately is just too much work.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.designrifts.com/teamblackedoutapp/
https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95784891001604630


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> That's a bummer. Finding and installing APKs for each app separately is just too much work.


Yeah, I'm surprised someone hasn't done it, must obviously not be possible(or not very easy to do)? I tell you, it makes me consider staying with iOS when my next upgrade comes around...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.designrifts.com/teamblackedoutapp/
> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=95784891001604630


Yeah, modified APK's, which really is pretty limited as it's only stock apps and maybe a few extra, you won't get your banking app blacked out for example.


----------



## haha216

I like everything right there...


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haha216*
> 
> I like everything right there...


I see someone else has a Zenfone 2


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I see someone else has a Zenfone 2


Well spotted. Good little phone, although, i think I'll be switching to the Oneplus Two when it's released.


----------



## connectwise

LIttle? But that phone is ginormous...


----------



## haha216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> LIttle? But that phone is ginormous...


I used the word 'little' as a term of endearment


----------



## h4x0rpnv

S5 running cm12.1


----------



## Ezygroove

Galaxy S6 Stock 5.0.2


----------



## h4x0rpnv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ezygroove*
> 
> 
> Galaxy S6 Stock 5.0.2


Nice wallpaper! Link?


----------



## Ezygroove

From the playstore my friend. Zedge ringtones and wallpapers. Install and search "Smoked".


----------



## HITTI

took pictures yesterday, set as home screen wallpaper.


----------



## BWAS1000

Changed up Zenfone 2 wallpaper


Spoiler: ZF2







Also works good as a watch face


Spoiler: Watch Face


----------



## Raulz0r




----------



## ahnafakeef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raulz0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that a widget that's showing the date/day/temperature? Could you please tell me how to get it? Thank you.


----------



## Slay

Live wallpaper, has these moving bars when playing music.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

> OnePlus One
> CM11S
> Nove Launcher : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teslacoilsw.launcher&hl=en
> Glasklart Icon Pack : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.go.launcherex.theme.kxnt.glasklart&hl=en
> CyanogenMod cLock : http://www.xda-developers.com/cyanogenmod-clock-available-for-all-4-2-devices/
> Wallpaper from Zedge.


----------



## locx

Nexus 5 and Nova Launcher. Just switched to NL today but that's how I usually keep it, most used apps on home page, Google Keep widget on the left and Calendar on the right.

Looking for a new clock widget too, I would want a Nx1 that shows time and next alarm and would take me to clock app when pressed


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2566205/width/200/height/400
> 
> Nexus 5 and Nova Launcher. Just switched to NL today but that's how I usually keep it, most used apps on home page, Google Keep widget on the left and Calendar on the right.
> 
> Looking for a new clock widget too, I would want a Nx1 that shows time and next alarm and would take me to clock app when pressed


I know cyanogenmod's cLock does that, but I don't know where you can find it.


----------



## locx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBadBull*
> 
> I know cyanogenmod's cLock does that, but I don't know where you can find it.


That would be Chronus and it's actually a lot better. Thanks!


----------



## bfe_vern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locx*
> 
> That would be Chronus and it's actually a lot better. Thanks!


+1 on Chronus. Been trying since I saw it on this thread not too long ago. Have to go back and +rep on it.


----------



## Wheezo

Nothing fancy.


----------



## omnia

Clean.


----------



## Awsan

Cant wait to root my oneplus 2 and posting my amazing home screen


----------



## HITTI

24 days uptime , s5 runs like a champ.


----------



## Awsan

Simple for now


----------



## 1Scotty1

Went through some of the posts here and I must say, a lot of you have very nice themes. I am rocking a stock HTC One M7 Google Play Edition and would like suggestions on some of the best launchers and themes, stock is kinda boring and I don't want to flash any more ROMs to the phone. Thanks all for your suggestions


----------



## SimpleTech




----------



## GoneTomorrow

Gotta say, I actually like TouchWiz on the S6 with all the themes. No desire to use a different launcher.


----------



## HITTI

removed.


----------



## HITTI

removed


----------



## HITTI

removed.


----------



## BWAS1000

CyanogenMod 13 on the ASUS Zenfone 2. Muuuuuch better than stock
Using the Euphoria Dark CM13 theme


----------



## superhead91

Nexus 6P

Nova Launcher Prime

Rewun Icon pack


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 6P
> Nova Launcher Prime
> Rewun Icon pack


Nice. I see you like black n white.

Pretty cool boot loader just uploaded. If you are rooted I think you can install it no matter the phone as long as you are runnimg MM.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=65243763

Here is my latest.


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nexus 6P
> Nova Launcher Prime
> Rewun Icon pack


that berserk background needs cleaning ;o


----------



## Rebellion88

Any new apps out there people have been using and cant live without?


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebellion88*
> 
> Any new apps out there people have been using and cant live without?


castle clash.


----------



## HITTI

A huge update.
Retrorika icon pack. Coalesce layers theme.
navbar layer.
statusbar mod.
XT1575, TPXMM 2.4, Frankenclark 0.6


----------



## DarkVader




----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkVader*
> 
> snip


what the devil are you running?


----------



## DarkVader

I'm using an LG G2, I have a samsung S5 and an iphone 6 but I always seem to go back to the G2


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkVader*
> 
> I'm using an LG G2, I have a samsung S5 and an iphone 6 but I always seem to go back to the G2


i meant themes/addons/etc....


----------



## maddangerous

LG g3, Nova launcher with whicons icon pack. Still learning nova.


----------



## Dimensive

Updated...



LG G2 running CyanogenMod 12.1.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> *snip*
> 
> LG G2 running CyanogenMod 12.1.


Nice background. If it wasn't for needing wifi calling, I would be on CyanogenMod as well.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Nice background. If it wasn't for needing wifi calling, I would be on CyanogenMod as well.


Thanks. I'm surprised CyanogenMod doesn't support WiFi calling yet.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Thanks. I'm surprised CyanogenMod doesn't support WiFi calling yet.


As far as I am aware of, it isn't something that will be supported (for now) by 3rd party (non-stock) based roms, given the nature of how wifi calling works.*

* I could be wrong, haven't visited the phone community for a while.


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> As far as I am aware of, it isn't something that will be supported (for now) by 3rd party (non-stock) based roms, given the nature of how wifi calling works.*
> 
> * I could be wrong, haven't visited the phone community for a while.


Ah, see I'm on AT&T and I think they only support some iPhone's for WiFi calling, so never thought about it.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Ah, see I'm on AT&T and I think they only support some iPhone's for WiFi calling, so never thought about it.


Gotcha. Yeah T-mobile has wifi calling for most of the android phones I have seen. I use it too much lol. I should just stop so I can use non-stock roms









How is CM overall?


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Gotcha. Yeah T-mobile has wifi calling for most of the android phones I have seen. I use it too much lol. I should just stop so I can use non-stock roms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is CM overall?


I love CM. 12 was a little rough, but once I updated to 12.1 everything was stable. Going to upgrade to CM 13 next week since it has been out for awhile. No bloatware, clean UI, settings are easy to navigate & more options, and runs a lot smoother than stock.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> I love CM. 12 was a little rough, but once I updated to 12.1 everything was stable. Going to upgrade to CM 13 next week since it has been out for awhile. No bloatware, clean UI, settings are easy to navigate & more options, and runs a lot smoother than stock.


CM12 was terrible on my Galaxy Nexus. 12.1 has run just fine on my S4 and 13 has run wonderfully on my ZenFone 2. By far better than ZenUI


----------



## Dimensive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> CM12 was terrible on my Galaxy Nexus. 12.1 has run just fine on my S4 and 13 has run wonderfully on my ZenFone 2. By far better than ZenUI


Yea, CM12 was terrible. I got random reboots all the time, apps crashed every now and then, and after a few days of being on the battery would start draining real fast until I cleared the cache. Glad I updated.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Yea, CM12 was terrible. I got random reboots all the time, apps crashed every now and then, and after a few days of being on the battery would start draining real fast until I cleared the cache. Glad I updated.


I used to get slow performance and app crashes. Would freeze sometimes


----------



## JTHMfreak

It's a live screen


----------



## Alex132

Stock LG-skin on Android is actually pretty nice


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alex132*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock LG-skin on Android is actually pretty nice


I agree with you. Absolutely love my Leon LTE.


----------



## Xylene

Nexus 5x, Apex Launcher, Clix icons.


----------



## superhead91

Looks good. I like that icon set.


----------



## locx

CM13 should be coming to OnePlus 2 soon, then I'm gonna try some new themes and icons. It currently looks like my Nexus 5 did, just bigger. Need a little change once in a while


----------



## Bryst

Never been a fan of a cluttered screen.


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Bryst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*


Your screen looks like it was made by a mobile game dev that makes f2p games.


----------



## Zantrill

It's an icon package from Zedge


----------



## locx

Lines icon pack. Still WIP with the wallpaper and icon pack but I'm getting close.


----------



## connectwise

Simple two screen scroll scheme. Everything is designed for one hand left hand operation.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Galaxy S6 Edge - 5.1.1 Stock ROM
Nova Launcher
Icon Pack - Glim Lite


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple two screen scroll scheme. Everything is designed for one hand left hand operation.


What widgets are you using? That's a nice home screen set


----------



## connectwise

The launcher is nova launcher, the calender widget is month. Cheers.


----------



## BWAS1000

Combination of 2 themes


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> The launcher is nova launcher, the calender widget is month. Cheers.


thanks. The calendar widget is normally transparent?? (.... which calendar btw..?)


----------



## Puck

Here are my Priv homescreens on Marshmallow. Stock Blackberry launcher(i use the keyboard shortcuts which require it), swipe widgets enabled, and Stealth icon pack. Clean and productive!


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## Scrappy




----------



## Rubsen

Nice pic anyways - I must commit I belong to that group of people that always use Friends Photos as background, therefore no way to sahre it here - too bad for that!


----------



## DirkDaring

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


looks awesome. what's that clock/calendar widget and what icons are those? notification bar doesn't look default either, what's that? forgive my childish what's what, what's that gasm of questions


----------



## Scrappy

The widget is one of the stock ones in KWGT and the icon pack is called Meta.
The notification bar is the standard one in the N preview.


----------



## Dimensive

Just updated my LG G2 to CyanogenMod 13.


----------



## Wovermars1996

Nova Launcher
Retrorika Icon pack
Wallpaper from http://starkiteckt.deviantart.com/


----------



## Mattousai

Just got my Galaxy S7 Edge. Obviously still messing around with it. Running Nova launcher with moonshine icon pack.


----------



## The Pook

Nexus 5X

very cluttered


----------



## Rebellion88

Anyone found any unusual apps they now cant live without?


----------



## CL3P20

Samsung good lock + routines.. = smart phones getting smarter.


----------



## von rottes

Nothing Fancy yet...just playing around with the new phone.... Have not even tried out the new "freestyle" themes.


----------



## BWAS1000

Let's revive the thread eh?





Lenovo K3 Note running 6.0 Standard VibeUI build, nothing special here


----------



## HITTI

U have tools icon too.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> U have tools icon too.
> 
> *Snip*


Yup, no choice, launcher has no app drawer, and I don't want to change it


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zantrill*


I see PPSSPP, ePSXe, and SNES9x EX+


----------



## Zantrill




----------



## connectwise




----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*


That's pretty awesome, how'd you manage that?


----------



## connectwise

I believe the launcher's called ap15. The background is something off oldschoolcool on reddit if I rem correctly.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *connectwise*
> 
> I believe the launcher's called ap15. The background is something off oldschoolcool on reddit if I rem correctly.


Its definitely interesting, don't know if i'll use it just yet though


----------



## kx11




----------



## BWAS1000




----------



## carlhil2

Remix OS on my NUC/Nova Launcher..  oops, just realized this thread is for phones, my bad...


----------



## superhead91

I wouldn't say it's for phones. It's for Android, so anything running Android counts.


----------



## jackeyjoe

Time to say goodbye to iOS...


Pretty much been my setup on my 5S for the last three years, plus or minus a few changes here and there. Now, back into android!



Bought a Pixel XL yesterday, need to get into figuring out how to theme it effectively. Despite the restrictions, iOS was easy to theme when jailbroken and did it really well(android didn't when I had my Galaxy S3).


----------



## superhead91

I've been using Nova Launcher for years and it's served me well.


----------



## jsc1973

I ordered an Android from China and it got here on Friday. I've been tinkering with it all weekend. So far I've come up with this...


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackeyjoe*
> 
> Time to say goodbye to iOS...
> 
> 
> Pretty much been my setup on my 5S for the last three years, plus or minus a few changes here and there. Now, back into android!
> 
> 
> 
> Bought a Pixel XL yesterday, need to get into figuring out how to theme it effectively. Despite the restrictions, iOS was easy to theme when jailbroken and did it really well(android didn't when I had my Galaxy S3).


If the pixel xl is unlockable n rootable and not on 7.1.1, you may use substratum development and use a layers theme.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/themes/projekt-substratum-t3423623

https://plus.google.com/communities/102261717366580091389

Heres mine.


----------



## BWAS1000

Lenovo K3 Note on Androium (Based in stock ROM, Android 6.0)
Apex Launcher and a combo of the Polycon and CandyCon icon


----------



## MosIncredible

My new setup


----------



## SpykeZ




----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MosIncredible*
> 
> My new setup


I like this, details please?


----------



## MosIncredible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> I like this, details please?


Nova Launcher with hidden status bar clock and Pixel Style app drawer
Voxel Icons
Zooper Pro
Parrot ZW 41 with a Star bitmap edited in to show my Dallas Cowboys love
Wallpaper edited with Pixlr to be more blurry so it won't clash


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*


Details? I like those icons.


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MosIncredible*
> 
> Nova Launcher with hidden status bar clock and Pixel Style app drawer
> Voxel Icons
> Zooper Pro
> Parrot ZW 41 with a Star bitmap edited in to show my Dallas Cowboys love
> Wallpaper edited with Pixlr to be more blurry so it won't clash


I just ordered a LeEco LeS3, so I'll definitely play with that more when I get it. Here's the K3 Note setup I just threw together


----------



## HITTI

Rolling with pixelnavbar and n-ify and much more.


----------



## SpykeZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superhead91*
> 
> Details? I like those icons.


Rad Pack by Nate Wren


----------



## superhead91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpykeZ*
> 
> Rad Pack by Nate Wren


Thanks


----------



## Dimensive

By the way, Nova Launcher Prime has been on sale for a little while for $.99. I recently switched to it from Apex Launcher and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## SpykeZ

Weird going through my marketplace apps and seeing stuff I used to use that were popular even back on the OG Moto Droid. Back then the best launcher was Launcher Pro: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fede.launcher&hl=en#details-reviews

Unfortunately it was never updated past 2011 but people can still buy it. Stuff like this should be removed from the app store.


----------



## BWAS1000

They just released a ROM for the K3 Note. Android 7.1.1 fully stable. Considering I just switched from a mostly stable 7.1 ROM back to stock, this couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## HITTI

New wallpaper.


----------



## Pings

Phone: LG V20
ROM: WETA 2.0
Theme: Dark Material
Icon Pack: Glim Dark
Launcher: Action Launcher 3
Clock & Weather Widget: HD Widgets


----------



## Sam Greeen

Phone: Xiaomi Redmi 4


----------



## HITTI

Removed


----------



## BWAS1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> New friend, been getting to know her. Couldnt resist setting her photo as a wallpaper.
> *snip*


Those eyes


----------



## HITTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWAS1000*
> 
> Those eyes


Aint it? Out of my world but she see's something in me. Im like yea.


----------



## HITTI

Removed


----------



## geriatricpollywog




----------



## Sam Greeen

wow.... It's really nice!


----------



## lemans81




----------



## Mattousai




----------



## M4c4br3

I use Nova launcher and swipe commands, that's why there are no icons on the first page. I like when it's not cluttered.


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I have a cluttered homescreen, but I like it. This is for my LG G6 with Squarehome 2 + Smoke and Glass icon pack....the pic is that of an ex I knew, though we'd gone our separate ways, I still carry a torch.


----------



## bighoppins

Mine is a mess haha.









Sent from my LG-LS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## superhead91

Updated mine a bit


----------



## HL2-4-Life

I'm pretty much into stock kinda layout, but perhaps with different icon packs.....yes, I lack imagination.







Anyway, here's one of my my G6 with Squarehome 2 + Supreme icon pack, yes, I'm into unicorn colors!










This one is of my Tab S2, pretty plain....


Lastly, my Lenovo Phab 2 with some sorta vintage pack.....plain as well. I like 'em simple.


----------



## BWAS1000




----------



## MosIncredible

There's a couple more pages but those are just Voxel Icon folders for other apps.

HTC 10 so my navigation bar is off-screen.

*SETUP* - Apps needed are bolded.

*Nova Launcher Prime* with Pixel launcher style app drawer, hidden status bar, notification dots, swipe right for Google Now (requires *Google Now Companion*)

*Voxel* Icons

*KWGT Kustom Widget Pro*
*Ocea KWGT* - Clock Minimal (changed bar color to a more salmon color)
*KMusic for KWGT* - kmjsic19

Hidden functions (These many functions are an ultimate convenience to myself)

Double tap for screen off
Press the clock widget for Clock App
Press anywhere on Music widget other than Play/Pause to open whatever the music app is
Hidden Previous and Next button above the Phone and Music icons
Swipe up anywhere other than the icons and drawer to open the Camera
Swipe up on Phone for Contacts
All Social apps in Social
Swipe up on Textra for Inbox
Swipe up on Play Store for Philips Hue
Swipe up on Chrome for YouTube
2 Finger Swipe up for PYKL3 Radar
2 Finger Swipe down for Yahoo Sports (if someone has a better sports app, let me know)

You would think with all this going on, I'd have some missed triggers but nope.

I love Android









Edit: Added a few things and did some organization


----------



## Miptzi

my LG G2 with AICP12.1


----------



## geriatricpollywog

I took this picture a month ago in Krakow Poland on my phone. Very photogenic city!


----------



## mrawesome421




----------



## superhead91

New setup for a new phone.

OnePlus 5T
Nova Launcher Prime
Viral icon pack
Rad Pack clock widget
Ubiquity music widget for Spotify


----------



## HITTI

Something id like to share. Took it today & i think it turned out good.


----------



## Zantrill

I like the picture you took. Not much for the dull color scheme you chose tho.


----------

